# تجارب الناجحين في الـ pmp ودورات ادارة المشروعات



## TM-Design (20 مارس 2005)

الى جميع الأخوة في المنتدى السلام عليكم أولا,

كنت أبحث منذ فترة عن دورات تأهيلية لأختبار شهادة PMP
فأردت أن أنشر هذا الموضوع للأخوان الذين لهم رغبة مثلي في هذا المجال حتى يعم النفع و الفائدة:
تعلن PROMASTAR أن الشركة مرخصة من قبل PMI
(PROJECT MANAGEMENT INSTITUE) كمركز تدريبي معتمد يقدم دورات تدريبية في مجال
خبرة أدارة المشاريع, المؤهلة للحصول على شهادة PMP 
(PROJECT MANAGEMENT PROFESSIONALفي كل من الرياض و القاهرة في منتصف
شهر أبريل المقبل.
وهناك خصم على كتب أدارة المشاريع (الكتب العامة وليست كتب الدوره  ) للمتدربين تقدر ب 30% أو 40% (والله ماني متأكد)  

علما أن الشركتان وكيل و مدرب معتمد للبرنامج المعروف بريمافيرا في مصر و السعودية و تعطى شهادة مصدقة من بريمافيرا الشركة الأم و معتمده عالميا.

للمزيد من المعلومات عن كيفية الأشتراك والدورات:
في مصر: بروماستار
INFO*PROMASTAR.COM

في السعودية : الشركة الأهلية للتقنية 
المهندس: وائل عمار. 
WAMMAR*PROMASTAR.COM


الله يوفق الجميع و سلام.


----------



## MOUSTAFA ISMAIL A (7 أكتوبر 2005)

*دورة تأهيلية pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أبحث عن دورة بالدمام أو الخبر تأهيلية لأختبار شهادة PMP
وتقبلوا التحية..


----------



## kmb (20 نوفمبر 2005)

يا أخوان الذي فعلا مهتم بالحصول على شهادة إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية PMP ولا يرغب في صرف نقوده في دورات فليقرأ معاناتي وليتعظ "فالسعيد من اتعظ بغيره والشقي من اتعظ بنفسه"

ليسمح لي الأخوان أن أقول أنني أخذت دورة في هذا المجال في القاهرة والحقيقة أني فوجئت بأصناف المتدربين الثلاثة :

الصنف الأول: كانوا من المدراء التنفيذيين الكبار وعلية القوم وبصراحة أتى بعضهم هذه الدورة "يحج ويقضي حاجة" يعني جاي يتمشى وتوافق وقت الدورة مع شيئ من إهتماماته وأجزم أنه غير مهتم بالـ PMP ولا شي في هذا المجال بل هذا الصنف برز في أول يوم عندما عرَّف كل شخص عن نفسه، وكان "الذي يحضر منهم" يقاطع المحاضر عدة مرات وبإزعاج ويحاول أن يتصدر في كل المجالات ويعطي بعض الآراء التي بصراحة تستمع بها وهي فعلا سديدة وتنم عن خبرة ولكن لن ولن تأت في الاختبار بل قد تشوش عليك في فهم بعض المفاهيم والـ Terminology الجديدة التي يرغب فيها معهد إدارة المشاريع أن ينشرها عالميا.

الصنف الثاني : مجتهد ومهتم لكن لا يعلم أن هذه الدورة هي فقط لإنعاش الذاكرة .. يعنى يفترض أن تكون عندك خلفية في إدارة المشاريع ومواضيعها المختلفة ، فهذا الصنف كان يظن "وحسب الدعايات" أن بهذه الدورة سوف يفهم إدارة المشاريع بشكل تام وسريع لدرجة أن بعضهم كان يظن أن هذه الدورة تتضمن أداء الامتحان وفيها تحصيل الشهادة وهؤلاء على ضيق الوقت وكثرة المواضيع وتشعبها كانوا "يبحلقون وهم منبهرين" لم يتوقعوا تدفق هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات التي حصرها ضيق الوقت

أما الصنف الأخير : فهم الذين كحالتي (إنخمَّ فيها/توهق بها) عرف سابقا ما هي الشهادة وكيفية تحصيلها ويبحث عن 36 ساعة دراسية أو ما يسمى (36 PDU) وقد يكون هذا الصنف قد أصبحEligible  ومؤهل لدخول الاختبار ويريد أن ينعش الذاكرة، ويريد أن يوجه المحاضر كما يرغب فعنده بعض الأسئلة تحتاج إلى إجابة وبعض المواضيع الفرعية ، وكيفية التعامل مع حالات خاصة ... وهذا الصنف يرى أن الصنفين السابقين قد أضاعا وقته وماله وأن المحاضر يجامل كثيرا وينحرف عن هدفه الأساسي ليشرح لكثير من المتدربين بعض الأساسيات التي يفترض أن تكون من البديهيات.

ومرت الأيام تلو الأيام وأنا أُسوِّف حتى أحسست أن محتاج جرعة أخيرة قبل الدخول إلى الاختبار، فأغراني أحدهم بدورة في السعودية (على فكرة أنا من السعودية) وحسَّنها لي فاستجبت له خصوصا وأنها تتوافق مع ميزانيتي المتواضعة وقلت في نفسي هذه المرة لن يكون فيها إلى الصنف الأول (السابق) لأن مكان إنعقاد الدورة متواضع وليس مكان للترفيه والتمشية ... وفوجئت حقيقة بالمحاضر الذي كان أكاديميا أي ليس عنده خبرة ميدانية في إدارة المشاريع ومعلوماته قديمة حتى في التقدم للاختبار ولك أن تتصور أنه كان يقول : يجب أن ترسل سيرتك الذاتية مع صور من الشهادات التي بحوزتك مع صورة شمسية إلى المعهد في أمريكا بوقت كاف وتنتظر بعدها شهر أو شهرين حتى تأتيك الموافقة لدخول الاختبار وتصبح Eligible، مع أن الواقع هو غير ذلك فلا صورة شمسية ولا صور شهادات وإنما مباشرة التسجيل من الموقع ونبذة بسيطة لا تتجاوز خمسة أسطر عن كل مشروع .. وخلال يوم بالكثير تصدر الموافقة وبعد ثلاثة أيام يمكن أن تجدول وقت الاختبار ... بل من الممكن خلال أسبوع حسب الإمكانية أن تحجز مقعد الاختبار.

المهم كانت محاضرة الأخ .. أقولها والله بدون مبالغة معظمها بعيد كل البعد عن الاختبار .. كانت عبارة عن قصص وإنجازات للمحاضر ودعايات للمكتب الذي يمتلكه وأنه قادر على حل جميع مشاكل رجال الأعمال وأن المستثمرين لا يعطونه حقه بل دائما يخدعونه ويسرقون أفكاره ... والغريب أنه كان يوزع علينا أسئلة لكل موضوع ليست مقتبسة من أحد الكتب الشهيرة في هذا المجال وقد نسخه وانتهك حرمته وسرقه فكريا وعندما واجهناه قال: "هؤلاء الغرب قد سرقوا علومنا في الأندلس! فنحن نأخذ من تراثنا ولا حرج في ذلك ...!!! "

يبدوا أنني أطلت عليكم .. 

ولكن إن رأيت استجابة سأكمل لكم ملحمتي وأعطيكم الوصفة السحرية " كيف تجتاز إختبار الـ PMP " .


----------



## mos (21 نوفمبر 2005)

*All About Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
برجاء التفضل بشرح ماترونه مناسبا من تجربتكم ومحاولاتكم وأود الأستفسار عما يلى:
- هل الموضوع يتطلب حفظ كثير .
ـ هل الموضوع يحتاج مذاكرة مع تفرغ .
ـ أين تتوفر الدورات بالدمام بسعر مناسب .
ـ هل هناك كتب ومراجع ومواقع تساعد بالدراسة للشهادة 
علما بأننى مهندس مدنى أعمل بالدمام ولدى خبرة مناسبة
 وتقبل تحياتى ..


----------



## kmb (22 نوفمبر 2005)

يجب أولا أن تضع خطة (يومية و أسبوعية) للدراسة "وتلتزم بها" ولا يتطلب ذلك تفرغا للدراسة بل من الممكن أن تجدول نفسك على ساعة يومياً تركز فيها على القراءة وأنصح بأن تكون هذه الساعة مبكرة جداً كأن تأت إلى عملك مبكرا قبل وقت بدأ العمل وتبدأ في القراءة. وقد جرب ذلك عدد من زملائي ونجحت معهم هذه الطريقة. فمن فوائدها أن تجعلك متعلقاً بروتين معين تفرضه أنت وتعتاده مع مر الوقت. وبالطبع ستكون معروفا من المهندسين المجتهدين في عملك .. حيث للأسف عدد غير قليل من المدراء ورؤساء الأقسام ينظرون إلى المبكر في عمله نظرة مختلفة عن غيره حتى وإن كانت إنتاجيته متواضعة.

وإضافة إلى الخطة اليومية يجب أن تلتزم بها أسبوعيا مثال :
كل يوم من أيام العمل اقرأ ساعة في الصباح الباكر ويوم السبت والثلاثاء أضف إلى ذالك قراءة ساعتين أما يوم الخميس فأقسمه قسمين، في الصباح أعد قراءة الموضوع وبعد الظهر حضر لقراءة الأسبوع المقبل وهكذا.
وبلا شك فقد توجد للشخص أفضل من هذه الخطة بكثير .. ولكن أهم شيئ في هذا كله هو الالتزام بها وجعلها هي المرجع في جدولة الشخص لحياته اليومية (دون مبالغة).

يجب أن تتضمن الخطة المواضيع التي تشمل هذه الدراسة حسب الصورة المرفقة والمقتبسة من ترجمة الـ PMBOK

مش عارف أنزل الصورة ... حأحاول مرة ثانية بعدين على العموم
نصيحة مهمة : ابدأ بأسهل موضوع من مواضيع الكتاب مثل إدارة الوقت أو إدارة الجودة 

بالنسبة للكتب فلا أذكر أنني لم أحصل على كتاب في هذا المجال طبع حتى بداية هذه السنة أي أنني هاوي جمع كتب الـ PMP فبعضها قد اشتريتها والبعض (*****) ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
ولا أدعي أني قرأتها كلها بل كنت أنتقي بعض المواضيع من كتاب والبعض من الآخر ولاكن كان هناك كتاب جدا متميز بشهادة جمع كبير ممن دخل الاختبار وهو كتاب ريتا ولكنه ليس كاف لشخص لم يسبق أن أخذ دورات أو ورش عمل في إدارة المشاريع حسب كلامها في نفس كتابها حيث تقول في بعض صفحات الكتاب : إذا لم تعرف المصطلح هذا والمصطلح هذا .. فأنصحك أن تأخذ دورة تدريبية في هذا المجال ..
وسوف أذكر لك الكتب التي أظن أني استفدت بها في وقت أوسع (لا حقا)

أما الدورات التدريبية فإن كانت على حسابك الخاص فأنصحك أن تبتعد عنها (مع علمي أن هذا الكلام لا يعجب كثير:72: من الناس) إلا في حالة توفر ورش عمل داخل مؤسستك (In house training) وأنصحك كذلك بالمذاكرة الجماعية وأن تنتقي مجموعة مهتمة في هذا المجال تلتقون أسبوعيا وتراجعون النقاط الغامضة فهذه الطريقة مستخدمة في أمريكا بشكل دارج ومعتاد.

أما بالنسبة للحفظ فلا أظن أنه كثير حيث يفترض أن تكون ذو ذاكرة مناسبة يمكن أن تحفظ ثلاثة أو أربعة قوانين .. وأربعة وأربعين عملية بمدخلاتها ومخرجاتها وأدواتها بـــــس :87: (لا تخف .. إن فهمتها سهل عليك حفظها ) وعلى فكرة عندما تدخل الامتحان يعطوك أوراق بيضاء ويعطوك فرصة حتى تتمرن على الكمبيوتر .. بنصيحة كثير من الكتاب الأمريكيين هذه الفرصة لا تضيعها وبدأ بكتابة كل ما في ذاكرتك من قوانين وعمليات وبلاوي في تلك الأوراق حتى لا تضيع وقت في الاختبار.


----------



## mos (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*إضافة عن Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لكم كل الشكر على الخبرة والنصائح الأمينة وبارك الله فى عباده المخلصين ..
ولدى الأستفسارات التالية ..
ـ كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة من كتاب ريتا وترجمة PMBOK
- أسماء المواقع المفيدة لأدارة المشروعات الهندسية والتى تساعد فى الدراسة 
- بناءا على خطة الدراسة المقترحة فما هى مدة الدراسة الأجمالية المناسبة للتقدم بعدها للأختبار ..
 وتقبلوا كل الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## kmb (23 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا فاذهب إلى الرابط التالي واطلبه عن طريق نفس الرابط (نصيحة لا تروح للأمازون لأنهم يتأخروا في الكتاب وعن طريق نفس مؤسسة ريتا يأخذ أسبوع بالكثير)

http://www.rmcproject.com/product/pmp-prep.aspx

وللمعلومية فإنها تعرض منتجين إضافيين هما Flash Card *Hot Topics* و محاكاة لاختبار الـ PMP في قرص سي دي 

بالنسبة للـ Flash Card فهي عبارة عن كتاب سلك بحجم كف اليد ولكن صعب وضعه في الجيب لأنه وبلا مبالغة يحتوي على 656 صفحة كل صفحة تحتوي على سؤال رائع وأكثر من رائع والجواب يكون في خلفه أما نوعية الأسئلة فهي مصممة بحيث تكون مراجعة لما قرأته في الكتاب الأصل وتلخيص رائع يمكن وأنت مسترخي أن تمر خلال 15-20 دقيقة على موضوع من المواضيع كإدارة الوقت أو السكوب Scope Mang. وتتوفر منه نسخة على قرصين CD تستمع إليها بنفس القيمة وهي 34 دولار.. والقرار راجع إليك هل تختار القرصين أو كتاب السلك ونصيحة إن كانت ميزانيتك متبحبحة فخذ الاثنين لأن الأقراص تنفع في المشاوير الطويلة وتجعل الأذن تعتاد على سماع المصطلحات الجديدة باللكنة الأمريكية كذلك الكتاب رائع جدا للتلخيص الذي يحويه بحيث تجعل العين تعتاد عليه وبدون مبالغة تجد نفسك تلقائيا تقرأ وتقلب في الأوراق بسرعة معقولة .. والقرار لك

أما قرص المحاكاة فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو من أروع ما أنتجته ريتا فهو يحاكي لك الاختبار بطرق مختلفة فإما بطريقة مواضيع مجالات المعرفة وتندرج من ضمنها العمليات الأساسية .. أو العكس . يعني أن تأخذ أسئلة إدارة المخاطر لوحدها كمثال وتندرج فيها العمليات الأساسية وهي Imitating , Planning, Executing, Controlling, and Closing أو العكس كأن تختار عملية الـ Planning كمثال وفي هذه الحالة تندرج مجالات المعرفة تحتها والخاصة بالـ Planning 

كذلك يمكنك تجربة نفسك في إختبار لمدة أربع ساعات دون توقف كأنك في الاختبار الفعلي ويتم اختيار الأسئلة تقريباً من 1300 سؤال متناسب مع أوزان المواضيع وبنسب مقصودة وعشوائيا في السؤال نفسه. 

ووالله إنه ليرفع الثقة بالنفس مع مر الأيام خصوصا إذا جدولت نفسك بالتمرن عليه قبل يوم الاختبار 

والمصيبة أن قيمة القرص عالية وهي 299 دولار .. ولا تحلم أنك تجد نسخة في السوق غير قانونية أولا لعدم الطلب عليها ثانياً علشان تشغلها لازم تنشطها من موقعهم، وإذا استعرتها من شخص يجب أن تأخذ إذن منهم وتصريح به عن طريق مراسلتهم ( وعلى فكرة فهم يتعاملون على أساس إنك بروفيشنال فالأصل أنك صادق وليس العكس ) فعندك حلين إما أن تأخذ المجموعة كاملة جديدة وفيها تخفيض (لا أذكره حاليا) أو تشتريها مستخدمة عن طريق الأمازون ولكن يجب أن تتأكد من عملية شراء قرص المحاكة من نفس موقع ريتا بأن تراسلهم وتتأكد أن عملية الشراء وإن كانت قانونية فلابد أن تنشط القرص.


----------



## kmb (23 نوفمبر 2005)

أما بالنسبة لترجمة كتاب PMBOK فيمكن شرائها من الرابط التالي والخاص بمعهد إدارة المشاريع 
http://www.pmibookstore.org/PMIBookStore/productDetails.aspx?itemID=359&varID=1
ويمكن تحميله مجانا إذا كنت عضو في الـ PMI لكن دون أن تتمكن من طباعته لأن أيقونة الطباعة غير مفعلة (بعض البروفيشينال كاسرينها)


----------



## kmb (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*بالنسبة للمواقع المفيدة إن كنت تقصد المجانية فالحقيقة هي كثير خصوصا الأجنبية ويكفي أنك تبحث بمحرك البحث قوقل أو غيره وتستخدم مهاراتك في البحث لتقليص النتائج .. وأنصحك أن لا تضيع وقتك بها فبعض المواقع غير حديث والآخر ينظر إلى هذه المواضيع بنظرات مختلفة ويتجاهل مواضيع مهمة تشوش على القارئ وفي النهاية تخرج بلا نتيجة وقد يصيبك الملل .. *

*وهناك مواقع أخرى تجارية ولكن في نفس الوقت رائعة وموثوق بها ويمكن التعلم عن طريق ما يسمى بالـ **e-training** أو **e-learning** وهو بمبلغ مالي يختلف من شركة إلى أخرى ومن ميزاتها أنها أسهل طريقة لجمع الـ **PDU** ، حيث يكفي أن تدفع المبلغ عن طريق البطاقة الاتمانية ويعطوك اسم مستخدم ورقم سري لمدة معينة يمكن شهر أو أكثر كذلك يرسلوا لك شهادة بعدد الـ **PDU** أحيانا تكون بدون اختبار وبعضها باختبار. من هذه المواقع (لم أجربها كدراسة):*

*1) موقع **ESI** : الشركة ممتازة جدا جربتها بنفسي شخصيا في دورات تدريبية .. لكن الموقع يقصم الظهر لأنه غالي جدا ومدته محدودة (أظن أني قرتها في مكان ما أنها شهر .. أنا غير متأكد) ولا تفوتك النسخة التجريبية المجانية **Free Demo** والله يعين بريدك بعد ما تسجله وأحيانا تلفونك الخاص .. فلا تتبحبح معهم في معلوماتك الخاصة.*

*http://www.esi-intl.com/public/e-training/index.asp*



*2) موقع ريتا : ولم أجربه حقيقة لكني من المعجبين بمنتجاتها واطلعت على النسخة المجانية وهي جيدة لكن هذا الموقع خاص بالدورة التأهيلية لاختبار الـ **PMP** وليس كموقع **ESI** المتخصص في مواضيع إدارة المشاريع بشكل توسعي ومسهب ، سعره أرخص من السابق ويعطي فترة 6 أشهر .. وخمسة وثلاثين **PDU** .. لكن أذكر أن الموضوع المعروض في النسخة المجانية هي تكرار لما في كتابها ولكن بطريقة مختلفة .. *

*http://www.rmcproject.com/e-Learning/online-pmp-class.htm*


*3) موقع د. كيرزنر **KERZNER**: الحقيقة جربت بعض المنتجات الخاصة به هي جيدة جدا لكن هذا البروفسور بحر غويط في إدارة المشاريع وأسلوبه سهل ممتنع وصعب متجاوب (لكن مالك إلا ريتا) عنده عرض خاص ثلاث منتجات قيمتها 1800 دولار تقريبا بنصف قيمتها ويعطي 39 **PDU** مع 24 ساعة دراسية منها أساسيات ومنها ورشة .. والله ما أنصحك به لكن للأمانة هذا هو الموقع :*

*http://www.iil.com/preppac/index2.asp*


----------



## mos (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*All About Pmp 2*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لاأجد ماعبر به عن انبهارى من كم الخير الذى حرصت عليه فالنصائح أمينة والمعلومات متدفقة وأعود وأسأل حضرتكم ..
-ماهى تكلفة الأختبار 
-هل بكفينى مجموعة ريتا أنتهى منها ثم أقدم للأختبار وإن كنت حديث العهد فأذهب للأمازون وأصبر عليهم وهل أكتسب أيضا ساعات التدريب+PDU 
ـ للأسف لم أقرأ أهمية تجميع ال pdu
-تراودنى مخاوف أن أنفق حوالى 2000دولار لمغامرة لاأعرفها جيدا .. وإن كنت أميل لهذا الموضوع .
- هل تعتقد فيما قرأته بمواضيع الpmp أنه يمكن التفرع معها أو بعدها إلى رسالة ماجستير مع وجود اختصار فى الوقت .
 ولك منى كل الأحترام


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

أكمل الأجابة السابقة إذا تكرمتم أولا ثم ننتقل لما بعده
أما بالنسبة للخطة وكم تستغرق ؟



سمعت مرارا أن الأمريكيون يقارنون أنفسهم باليابانيين ... ويقولوا إن اليابانيون يستغرقون وقتا أطول في التخطيط ويهتمون به أيما اهتمام ( وأظن أننا في الدول النامية نقارن أنفسنا دائما بالغرب !!!)

إضافة لما تتضمن عملية دراسة الـ PMP من الالتزام بأخلاقيات المهنة، فهي تتضمن معاني عديدة خفية .. من هذه المعاني قدرة الشخص على إدارة المشروع بمتغيراته ونجاحه في الخطط التي تمت دراستها قبل عمليات التنفيذ.

فقد قرأت في أحد الكتب أن حتى عملية الاختبار نفسه هي عملية لتطبيق الخطة التي وضعها الشخص لنفسه (عدد الراحات ، طريقة الإجابة ، وقت انتهاء الإجابة ، وقت المراجعة .... ) فهل فعلا هذا الشخص قادر على أن يدير النشاطات في (مشروعه) الاختبار والتعامل مع المتغيرات (الأسئلة صعبة ، بطني يمغصني ، مصدع ..).



فالحقيقة أن هذا سؤال جدا مهم (كم تستغرق مدة الدراسة ؟) حيث تتدخل فيه عملية التخطيط التي تعتمد دقتها اعتمادا مباشرا على الشخص نفسه ومدى سرعته في القراءة والفهم والربط بين المعاني وغيرها من المهارات المعروفة في الاستذكار، كذلك تعتمد على الخلفية المعلوماتية للشخص فمن الصعب جدا أن تكون دقيق في عدد الأيام ولكن دعنا نعتبر أن ما تفعله هو مشروع ولنبدأ بداية كهذه :



أولا: حدد الكتب التي تريد أن تقرأها أو المواضيع الجانبية المختارة من كتب معينة، واستعن بمن سبقوك في هذا المجال وقيِّم قوتك أو ضعفك في المواضيع المعينة مثال :

1) جميع المواضيع في كتاب PMBOK (12 موضوع)

2) جميع مواضيع كتاب ريتا (12 موضوع)

3) إدارة التكلفة من كتاب x (1 موضوع)

4) إدارة المشتريات من محاضرات متفرقة (1 موضوع)

5) .......

6) ......

7) تمارين من قرص المحاكاة على كل موضوع معرفي (12 موضوع)

8) تمارين من قرص المحاكاة على العمليات مع الـ Professional Responsibility (6 موضوع)

9) اختبار من قرص المحاكاة (4 مرات)

10) اختبار من قرص المحاكاة خاص بأصعب الأسئلة (1 مرة)



ثانيا: قسِّم النشاطات السابقة إلى نشاطات أصغر فأصغر حتى تقف إلى حد أنك تستطيع أن تنجزه وتقيس إنجازك مثال : الجزء الخاص بإدارة وقت المشروع (Time Mag.) الفصل السادس من كتاب PMBOK يمكن أن يقسم إلى سبعة أقسام :

1) المخطط العام لجميع ما يشمل عمليات إدارة الوقت 106 عنوان ”تُحفظ فهمياً “

2) موضوع تعريف النشاط ”Activity Definition“( 6 مدخلات 5 أدوات وأساليب 4 مخرجات)

3) موضوع تتابع النشاط ”Activity Sequencing“ ( 5 مدخلات 5 أدوات وأساليب 4مخرجات)

4) موضوع تقدير موارد النشاط ”Activity Recourse Estimating“ ( 6 مدخلات 5 أدوات وأساليب 5 مخرجات)

5) موضوع تقدير الفترة الزمنية لكل نشاط ”Activity Duration Estimation“ ( 8 مدخلات 5 أدوات وأساليب 2 مخرجات)

6) موضوع إنشاء الجدول الزمني ”Schedule Development “ ( 9 مدخلات 10 أدوات وأساليب 8 مخرجات)

7) موضوع ضبط متغيرات الجدول الزمني ”Schedule Control “ ( 4 مدخلات 6 أدوات وأساليب 9 مخرجات)


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

ثالثا: استخدم براعتك في تخطيط الـ WBS اجعله سهلا غير معقد ومتكامل حيث لا يخفى عليك أن تعريف الـ WBS هو أنه يحتوي كل نشاطات المشروع بمعنى إذا لم يوجد نشاط داخل هذا الـ WBS فلا يعتبر من ضمن السكوب .. فابدا من رأس الهرم واعرضه على زملائك في العمل وخذ رأيهم لأن وحسب رأي جماعة الـ PMI أن الـ WBS ينشأه فريق العمل بعمليات متعددة مثل العصف الذهني للفريق وأصحاب الخبرة ويمكن كذلك تحديثه باستمرار خلال فترة المشروع.



رابعاً: إبدأ من آخر صف في الـ WBS لكل فرع من الفروع والذي يسمى Work Package level وحاول أن تقدِّر الفترة الزمنية التي يستغرقك إنجازها كما يلي :

1) اختر وحدة مناسبة مثل وحدة الساعة

2) يمكن استخدام طريقة CPM للتقدير وهي اختيار فترة زمنية واحدة لكل نشاط ، وهذه الفترة تسمى (Most Likely) وإن أحببت أن تكون أكثر دقة فاستخدم طريقة بيرت PERT في عمليات التقدير في لكل نشاط من النشاطات ، وهي أن تستخدم ثلاثة أنواع من تقدير الوقت وهو:

· الوقت المتفائل ”Optimistic“ O

· الوقت المتشائم ”Pessimistic“P

· وقت أغلب الظن “Most Likely”M

وتعوضها في القانون التالي: PERT Time = ( P + 4*M + O ) / 6

ثم وبعد أن تحصل على جميع أوقات الصف الأخير Work Package Level إبدأ بالصعود إلى أعلى لتجمع الأوقات جمعا جبريا دون أي مشاكل حتى تصل إلى الرأس فيعطيك المدة الزمنية التي يمكن أن تكمل بها مشروع دراستك ولا ترتكب حماقة في حساب الفترة كأن تضرب هذه الفترة بمعامل أو نسبة بعذرأن ترفع من معدل ثقتك بالفترة المحسوبة مثل ( 30% تضرب في 1.3 ) .. الخ فهي طريقة غير محبذة بالمرة من جماعة الـ PMI والعهدة على ريتا .. والله أعلم 



خامسا: (وهي يُفترض أن تكون أولاً: .. على العموم ) احسب القيود التي يجب الالتزام بها مثل :

· ساعة مبكرة في الأيام السبت إلى الأربعاء

· ساعتين بعد الظهر الأيام الأحد ، الثلاثاء

· الخميس ثلاثة ساعات قبل الظهر

· الخميس ثلاث ساعات في .....

· الجمعة ....

· ....

· إجازة لمدة يومين بتاريخ .... يمكن استخدام 14 ساعة 



سادساً : استخدم مايكروسوفت بروجكت MS Project فهو سهل الاستخدام ( أو البيمافير) لوضع جميع نشاطات الـ Work Package مع وضع الفترة الزمنية والقيود ..

ستخرج بجدول رائع يرفع عندك معدل الثقة يبقى فقط الالتزام به ”فالالتزام به أصعب من الحفظ بكثيــر“



وأخيرا تظهر النتيجة الخاصة بحالتك .. وليس شرطاً أن تناسب أقرب زميل لك 

وكان بالامكان أن أتفلسف عليك وأفتي لك بمدة معينة .. ولكن هذا هو الصح والخيار لك



ونصيحة أخيره .. لا تهدر وقتك بالتسويف واستخدام المفهوم الياباني في التخطيط بمبالغة وكحجة واهية .. فأنا أعرف أحد الأخوة محترف تخطيط .. لكن ما زال إلى يومك هذا وهو يخطط "ويتمنى على الله الأماني" ... الله لا يبتلينا .. قد بعثر نفسه وشتت فكره .. فمرة يريد أن يختبر PMP ومرة يريد الدبلوم في كذا .. ومرة في بزنس ، على قولهم "عين في الشحمة وعين في اللحمة " ، كذلك ركز على الدوام في الاستذكار يعني يوميا فقليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع .. ولا تكن كالمنبَتْ فلا ظهر أبقى ولا أرض قطع . والله أعلم


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

بالنسبة للاختبار فللأعضاء في PMI يكلف 504 دولار
أما لغير الأعضاء فيكلف 555 دولار
وهذا الإختبار لمرة واحدة فقط لكن يحق للشخص الدخول مرة أخرى عند الإخفاق بشرط أن يدفع مبلغ أقل من السابقين (لا أذكره حاليا سوف أزودكم به لا حقا) وبشرط أن يوافق المعهد على ذلك .. فالمرة الأولى لها رقم خاص دخل بها .. أما الأخرى فتختلف .
ولا يوجد فترة زمنية بين دخول الإختبار أو إعادته بل يكفي أخذ الموافقة ثم إعادة جدولة موعد الامتحان من جديد
والشيئ الذي لا أعرفه كم مرة يمكن أن يدخل الشخص الاختبار هل هي محدودة بعدد مرات في السنة أم غير ذلك .. الله أعلم.
نصيحة : الأفضل لك أن تكون عضوا فيكفي أن تدخل موقعهم وتملئ البيانات مع بطاقة الاتمان والله يعينك فلو أصبحت عضوا لوفرت21 دولار حيث الفرق بين العضو وغير العضو هو 150 دولار ورسوم العضو (في السنة) 119+10 دولار للأعضاء الجدد 
ميزة العضوية أن تحصل على مجلة PM Network , PM Today شهريا تصلك بالبريد ولك تخفيض في الكتب التي تعرضها الجمعية وبعض نشاطات الجمعية سواء في منطقة الخليج أم غيره 
كذلك يمكن أن تدخل المنتدى الخاص بالاعضاء ويمكن كذلك أن تحمل كتب إلكترونية منها الكتاب المترجم لل PMBOK 
والله أعلم


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

بالنسبة لمجموعة ريتا (الكتاب الأصل + الفلاش كاردز+ قرص المحاكاة) والتي سبق وأن ذكرتها فهي لا تعطي أية PDU لكن الاشتراك معهم في الe-learning يعطي ال35PDU المطلوبة

بالنسبة للأمازون وانتظارك لها هو شيئ جيد إذا كانت من ضمن المخطط له ويمكن استغلال الوقت بقراءة الPMBOK أو غيره وبصراحة .. فقد كنت أنصح الإخوة بأن يجعلوا كتاب ريتا ومجموعتها هي (الحلا / الحلويات) لأن ريتا ما تستطرد أبدا تعطيك على قد ماتعتقد أنه مهم ... وهذا شيئ جيد لذوي الخبرة أما حالاتنا فيجب أن نقرأ من مصادر متعددة وبشكل دائم .
كنت أقول للإخوة إنك إذا أردت أن تكتفي بكتاب ريتا ومجموعتها فيجب أن تلتزم 100% وتفهم جيدا ما تقول لك فهي تقول بنفسها في الكتاب إن هناك أسئلة تقريبا عشرة لن تستطيع أن تحلها لا أنت ولا أحرف منك فإن واجهت أحدها لا تنزعج وقل في نفسك : هذه أسئلة ريتا التي نبهتنا عليها .


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ أبو صالح 
شكرا للإطراء وأعلم يقينا أن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ، ولي طلب عندكم أنتم والإخوة الأعزاء ان يدخل الأخ في السؤال مباشرة .. ووالله إنها على قلبي زي العسل ولا عندي مشكلة بل أتشرف بكم .. والله إني لأتمنى في يوم من الأيام أن يكون العدد الحاصلين على هذه الشهادة أعلى منه في أوروبا وأمريكا .. وليس ذلك عند الله بعزيز
بالنسبة للأسئلة في قرص المحاكة فسوف أجيبك لا حقا


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

السؤال : هل تعتقد فيما قرأته بمواضيع الpmp أنه يمكن التفرع معها أو بعدها إلى رسالة ماجستير مع وجود اختصار فى الوقت 

سمعت بأذني غير واحد من المحاضرين والمحاضرات الأمريكيين يقولون وبلا مبالغة أن أحد معايير تقييم الشركات الكبيرة هو بعدد المنتمين والحاصلين على هذه الشهادة 
وسمعت كذلك بأذني شخصياً أنّ ( والكلام للمحاضر الأمريكي) لو تقدم لي أحدهم ومعه شهادة تخصصية أكاديمية رفيعة المستوى وكان ينافسه أحد حاملي شهادة الـ PMP .. وكانت الوظيفة هي إدارة مشروع أو مركز رفيع في التخطيط والمراقبة أو غير ذلك من الوظائف الخاصة بالمشاريع لوظفت حامل شهادة الPMP :60: !! .. يا أخوان هذا مو هنا في منطقة الخليج أو العالم العربي هذا في أمريكا 
أما بالنسبة لرسالة الماجستير فيبدو أنك تقصد درجة الماجستير ودور شهادة الPMP في تسهيل الدراسة فإن كان كذلك فأقول أنها تعتمد على ماهية الدراسة ونوع الدراسة أهي دراسة بحثية أم ميدانية أم كورسات ، أما إن كنت تقصد غير ذلك فوضحه لي أكثر:81: .


----------



## mos (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*All About Pmp 3*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الشكر واجب وليس مجاملة وهو رد فعل كلما أنت تفعل الخير ستجد الشكر ..
- بناءا على رسالتك فيمكننى الوصول للتالى :ـ
- درجة الماجستير مستقلة بمواضيعها عن pmp وحسب موضوع البحث وإن كان طبعا يمكن اعتبار الدرجة مشروع ونستفيد مما نتعلمه بمواضيع تخص pmpلنطبقها بمشروع نسميه درجة الماجستير 
- بالنسبة للفترة الزمنية المتوقعة للجاهزية للأختبار فحسب برنامج الدراسة المقترح وإن تم الألتزام به فيبدو لى أن مدة 15 شهر مناسبة للجاهزية للأختبار..
- استخلصت من توصياتك أن مجموعة ريتا مهمة جدا ويفضل التوسع بكتب ومصادر أخرى إضافة إلى ريتا .
 - أنا عضو بال PMI وبحثت عن ترجمة مجانية لل PMBOK على الموقع ولم أتمكن وأرجو التأكيد .
 ولكم الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

بعد ما تدخل موقع PMI.org 
سجل رقم عضويتك والرقم السري
https://secure.pmi.org/memberapp/code/premium_content/standards/PMBOK3rdAgreementArabic.asp


بعد ذلك إنسخ الرابط السابق ثم ألصقه في مربع العنوان العلوي بدلا من (https://secure.pmi.org/memberapp//)
تظهر الاتفاقية .. بالطبع وافق ثم ستجد ملف PDF حمله
ثم أعطني خبر .. الله يوفقك


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

لحظة :10: : الله أعلم إنك ما تقدر تحمله بالطريقة السابقة .. على العموم اتبع الآتي :
1) سجل رقم عضويتك ورقمك السري
2) على اليسار فيه لوحة مكتوب عليها Membership Information Home
3) إختر PMI Standards
4) ستجد قائمة في المنتصف .. إختر PMBOK Guide- Therd Edition
5) إضغط GO
6) ستجد قائمة في المنتصف .. إختر Arabic Translation
7) إضغط GO
تظهر الأن الاتفاقية إختر موافق ثم حمل الملف والله يوفقك .


----------



## kmb (24 نوفمبر 2005)

بالنسبة لل 15 شهر .. اسمح لي أن أقول أنها شوية كثيرة حتى على اللي معلوماته متواضعة .. وياليت تعيد النظر فيها .. وكما ذكرت لك أن المدة والطريقة تعتمد على الشخص نفسه .. لكن احسبها مرة أخرى .. 
دعنى أحمسك بقصة أحد زملائي الذي لم يأخذ ولا دورة في هذا المجال .. لا على حسابه ولا على حساب العمل .. ووضع الخطة واجتهد وبعد شهر قدم للاختبار ليختبر بعد شهرين (المجموع تقريبا ثلاثة شهور) وجدول نفسه على ذلك ثم تقدم للاختبار واجتازه بنجاح .. وكان الخبر كالصاعقة للمحترفين من أصحاب الدورات من زملائنا الكرام


----------



## mos (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*All About Pmp 4*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
تم بحمد الله تنزيل النسخة العربى وسأدخر الشكر لآخر الرسالة ..
- بشأن مدة الدراسة فقد جعلتنى أتفائل بالأخ الفاضل المتميز الذى تمكن من انهاء الموضوع فى 3 أشهر .. وطالما كان بالأمكان التواصل مع ذوى المعرفة مثلكم فالتفاؤل واجب والمغامرة ممكنة لحصد النجاح ..
- بالنسبة لل pmbok فقد قرأت 80 صفحة حتى الآن وتصفحت عدد من كتب الأدارة وذلك جديد على حيث تختلف عن الهندسة المدنية ...
- إنشاء الله سأنهى قراءة pmbok كخطوة أولى .
- والسؤال هل أفكر بالخطوة التالية من الآن أو هل هناك ما ينفذ على التوازى علما بأننى يمكننى تخصيص 90 دقيقة يوميا للمذاكرة كمتوسط .
وأشكرك لأرشاداتك وتعاونك كما أشكر المنتدى المميز..


----------



## kmb (25 نوفمبر 2005)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
بالنسبة لقراءة 80 صفحة والله شيء طيب إنه ما أصابك الملل خصوصا أنك تقول أنها مواضيع جديدة عليك .. لكن أنصحك وخصوصا أن المواضيع تقريبا جديدة أن تركز على موضوع موضوع وتبدأ أن تقرأ من مجالات المعرفة مثال على ذلك :
تقفز إلى إدارة الوقت (لا حظ أنا أحب أن يبدأ الشباب بها خصوصا فيها قرب من الهندسة ولذة في الحسابات ) وتقرأها من الـ PMBOK وتحفظ المخطط العام لجميع ما يشمل عمليات إدارة الوقت 106 عنوان ”تُحفظ فهمياً “ يعني إفهم أولا ثم إحفظ ما فهمته منها وتأكد أن "المُخرج" من موضوع تعريف النشاط هو "مُدخل" لموضوع تتابع النشاط (كمثال) وأن هذا .. قبل ذاك .. ولا يمكن استخدام تلك الأداة في هذا الموضوع .. وهكذا..

وبعد أن تُنهي إدارة الوقت من كتاب PMBOK تبحث عن نفس الموضوع في كتاب آخر وتتوسع فيه لكن يجب أن تحذر من الكتب العربية في هذا المجال خصوصا إذا لم يذكر مؤلف الكتاب أن منهجه في التأليف كان في إطار الـ PMBOK أو شيء من هذا القبيل ..

على فكرة إذكر لي أسماء الكتب في الإدارة التي إطلعت على مواضيع منها ..

أما بالنسبة لتنفيذ أعمالك بشكل متوازي ... فهو شيئ جميل جدا وتفكير راقي .. هل تعلم أن هناك مصطلح في إدارة الوقت يسمى بالـ Fast Tracking وهو أن تنفذ النشاطات والأعمال التي تقع في المسار الحرج بشكل متوازي على خلاف ما خطط له سابقا وذلك لتقليل الوقت اللازم لإنهاء المشروع ..
والمصيبة في الـ Fast Tracking إنه ينتج عنه إعادة الأعمال Rework وكثرة الأعمال غير المطابقة ويزيد المخاطرة Risk ... لذا يحتاج إلى متابعة دقيقة وانتباه أكثر في حالة استخدامه ... والعهدة على الست ريتا والله أعلم


----------



## kmb (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أما بالنسبة للـ 90 دقيقة يوميا فهي جيدة جدا .. وحاول أن تستغلها بالكامل .. واجعل وقت لمراجعة الموضوع المعين إذا أكملته .. أهم شي يا أخي الفاضل أن تلتزم بهذه الـ 90 دقيقة ولو نقصت لظرف ما حاول أن تعوضها .. وهناك نقطة أود أن أوضحها خلال فترات المذاكرة وهي : 
يجب على الشخص أن يعيش هذه المادة في حياته اليومية ويواقعها ويمنطق الأمور وينظر إليها من خلالها .. 

قرأت سابقا وعدة مرات لقصص أناس أجتازوا الاختبار أن حياتهم بعد ممارسة إدارة المشاريع اختلفت وأصبحت إلى الأحسن .. وإن رغبت في قراءة قصصهم وكيف اجتازوا فابحث عن طريق القوقل عن العنوان باستخدام الجملة التالية : PMP Success Stories ... والله أعلم


----------



## mos (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*All About Pmp 5*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
- لقد قرأت 80صفحة فى 20 يوم .
- أمارس العمل الهندسي منذ 16 عاما وأدعو الله أن أتمكن من إتمام pmp.
- كنت أعنى بالعمل على التوازى ماأوضحته بأن أقرأ الموضوع الواحد من كل الكتب المتوفرة (إن توفر )
 وهذا يعنى أن أبادر بشراء مجموعة ريتا من الآن وعنئذ أتهى ادارة الوقت من pmbok ثم من ريتا ثم أعتبر نفسى أنهيت دراسة ادارة الوقت . .......................... هذا الموقع به مواضيع ذات علاقة
 (http://www.method123.com/free-guidebook.php). 
وتقبل تحياتى ..


----------



## kmb (25 نوفمبر 2005)

بالضبط كما ذكرت .. ولو عندك قرص المحاكي فخليه آخر شي 

ثم انتقل إلى الموضوع الذي بعده .. 
وهناك نصيحة أخرى .. 
إن بدأت بإدارة تكامل المشروع Integration Mng. Ch4 فلا تستغرب وجود بعد المفاهيم والألفاظ التي تفجعك ويمكن تحس أن اللي بعده أصعب .. ولمعلوماتك هذا أصعب فصل سيمر عليك 
فانصيحة إقرا هذا الفصل قراءة بسيطة تسميها ريتا Lightly Reading في أول مرة لأنه متعلق بجميع مجالات المعرفة وفصولها القادمة .. ثم إرجع إليه مرة أخرى ..
هناك بعض الكتاب (ومن الممتازين أيضا) يرى أن الفصل مكانه في الأخير مثل Mr. Crowe وكل له وجهة نظر صحيحة 
والواقع أن التكاملية في إدارة المشاريع شيئ مطلوب بل من أهم المواضيع التي يختبر فيها مدير المشروع فمثلاً كيف يتصرف أخونا المدير عندما يُطلب منه تقليل وقت المشروع (في مرحلة التنفيذ وليس التخطيط) أو حتى يداهمه الوقت وهو مشغول بالتغيرات التي طلبت منه .. ستجد أن جميع مجالات المعرفة ارتبطت بعلاقات بينها .. لذا يجب على مدير المشروع أن يجيدها ويتقنها وهي من ضمن مسؤولياته المهمة التي يجب أن يطبقها في المشروع .
على العموم .. إن استمريت بالطريقة التي ذكرتها أنت .. فأتوقع لك أن تنهي المذاكرة والقراءة في وقت قصير غير متوقع خصوصا ما بدأت به هو أصعب المواضيع 
بالتوفيق والسداد .. لكن لا تقطعنا على الأقل ارسل كل اسبوع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أود أن اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير للأخ الكريم Kmb على سرده لهذه التجربة الطيبة وهذه الخبرة الممتازة ، هناك أعضاء كثيرون يحتاجون لخبرة كهذه سواء فيما يخص اختيار (محترف ادارة المشاريع) او في ادارة المشاريع بشكل عام. مثل هذه الخبرات وتبادل المعلومات بهذه الطريقة المفصلة والواضحة وبهذه اللغة الكتابية الجميلة هو ما نحتاج اليه في ملتقى كهذا كي يستفيد بعضنا من بعض ،، لهذا أشكر الاخ الكريم واقدر له تجاوبه وكرمه.

كما اشكر الاخ mos على تواصله ورغبته في الاستفادة من هذه الخبرة ، وآمل منه ان لا يحرمنا من تجربته حتى نستفيد منها جميعا.


----------



## kmb (26 نوفمبر 2005)

الحقيقة أن الشكر هو لكم .. لأنكم الذين أوجدتم هذا الملتقى الرائع .. ولولا الله ثم ذلك لما تمكنت مما سبق .. والحمد لله فلكم أجر المبادءة فالدال على الخير كفاعله .


----------



## mos (26 نوفمبر 2005)

*التواضع + pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الأخ kmb أنت متواضع ولك الأجر والثواب وأود أن أوضح لمن يتابع الموضوع بأن الشروحات والتوصيات الواردة من الأخ kmb لاتقدر بثمن للأمانة البالغة بها ....وإن وجدت دورة تدريبية لما ذكر فقط 
أتوقع أن تتجاوز تكلفتها آلاف لاتعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة .. وأرجو أن يساعد الظروف لنا جميعا بتكملة مهمة pmp وأعتقد ستكون النتيجة باهرة للجميع .

وأبشر الأخ kmb بأن النسخة العربية من pmbok يمكن طباعتها بتلقائية ..
ـ أرجو إيضاح كيفية شراء مجموعة ريتا بالسعر الأرخص عن طريق الأمازون

ولكم التحية ..​


----------



## kmb (26 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة أني رجعت للتو إلى موقع الأمازون فما وجدت مجموعة ريتا للعرض .. وهذا شيئ طبيعي فلربما تجدها غدا أو بعد غد ..... فإن وجدتها فلا تتردد .. فعلابال ما تقرر تجد أن أحدهم قد اشتراها .. 
العملية تحتاج إلى صبر ومتابعة .. وان كنت تفضل أن تشتريها مفرقة .. فحاليا ستجد الكتاب الأصل معروض لوحده مستخدمأ والفلاش كاردز كذلك لوحده وتستطيع أن تجمعهم في سلة مشتريات واحدة ووتتخذ قرار الشراء بسرعة ..
يبقى قرص المحاكي (الغالي) ... فهو يحتاج إلى متابعة مستمرة .. أظن أن الأمازون تستخدم البيع الذكي إن صحت الترجمة وهي ان تتابع الزبون على أي المواقع دخل بكثرة وتبدأ في عرض بعض المنتجات ذات العلاقة .. فإن دخلت باستمرار على نفس المنتج توقع المراسلة الدورية من الأمازون بخصوص الـ Pmp بشكل عام ومنتجات ريتا بشكل خاص
أما عملية الشحن فستكلفك مرتين إن استخدمت هذه الطريقة وعليك أن تحسبها جيدا .. وعلى فكرة فقد اشتريت عدة كتب مستعملة في الـ Pmp وغيرها من الأمازون .. ووالله لو رأيتها لظننت أنها جديدة ولو قالوا لي إنها جديدة لصدقتهم.
فلا تيأس واصبر وابدأ في الكتاب والفلاش فلربما يرزقك الله من غير أن تحتسب كأن تجد أحدهم في هذا الملتقى قد فرغ لتوه من الاختبار وعنده المحاكي ويظن أنه لا حاجة له به ويبحث عن زبون .. أو شيئ من هذا القبيل ..


----------



## mos (27 نوفمبر 2005)

*All About Pmp 6شراء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنتظر توصياتك لشرا ميفيد من المذكور أدناه ... حسب الأولوية من وجهة نظركم ..
ولكم الشكر والتقدير






Published by RMC Publications, Inc. 



 *PMP® Exam Prep Book - Fifth Edition* 
Developed by Rita Mulcahy, PMP 


Hot Topics: Flashcards for Passing the PMP and CAPM Exams (Fourth Edition) (Spiral-bound)

*Customers who bought this book also bought* 

PMP Exam Prep (4th Edition) by _Rita Mulcahy_
A Guide To The Project Management Body Of Knowledge (PMBOK Guides) by _Project Management Institute_
Hot Topics, Audio Flashcards for Passing the PMP and CAPM Exams, 4th Edition by _Rita Mulcahy_
The PMP Exam: How to Pass on Your First Try by _Andy Crowe_
PMP Exam Cram 2 by _David Francis_
_




_*Explore Similar Items:* in Books

*Editorial Reviews*
*Book Description*
Hot Topics is a must to shorten the time you will need to prepare for the PMP or CAPM exams. This book is updated to correspond with the 4th edition of the PMP Exam Prep book by Rita Mulcahy and the 2000 edition of the PMBOK Guide. It is designed to be a portable method to keep the topics on the PMP exam fresh in your mind. Simply read the front of each page and see if you can recall all the items on the back of the page and know what they mean. 

*Product Details*


*Spiral-bound:* 656 pages
*Publisher:* Rmc Pubns Inc; 4th Spiral edition (April, 2003)
*Language:* English
*ISBN:* 0971164762
*Product Dimensions:* 1.5 x 4.2 x 6.2 inches
*Shipping Weight:* 14.4 ounces.
*Average Customer Review:*



based on 2 reviews. (Write a review.)
*Amazon.com Sales Rank:* #233,381 in Books (Publishers and authors: improve your sales)
*In-Print Editions:*
Audio CD | Spiral-bound (5th Sprl) | All Editio


----------



## kmb (28 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ Mos السلام عليكم
آمل الذهاب إلى الرابط التالي وشكرا لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=55053#post55053


----------



## empk (7 ديسمبر 2005)

*اداره المشاريع*

هل احد يعرف مركز للدورات في الكويت؟


----------



## kmb (7 ديسمبر 2005)

الأخ العزيز : مرحبا بك في الملتقى وأشكر اهتمامك بالموضوع.



في الكويت المراكز المعتمدة لدى معهد إدارة المشاريع PMI هي:



Infocenter Training Institute 
PO Box 26626 
Safat 13127 KUWAIT
Phone : (965) 2455855 ext 131
Web Site URL : www.infocenter.com.kw

primary contact: Khalid Khrais
Phone : (965) 2455855 ext 131
E-mail : khalid*infocenter.com.kw​​
وكذلك

New Horizons Kuwait 
HumanSoft Building, Ahmed Al-Jaber St. 
Sharq, Kw 13094 KUWAIT
Phone : +9652449797
Web Site URL : www.newhorizons.com.kw

primary contact: Sameh R. El-Hennawy
Phone : +9652449797
E-mail : sameh.hennawy*human-soft.com





​والأفضل أن تبحث بنفسك عن المركز المعتمد (المناسب والأقرب لك ) من خلال الموقع الالكتروني لمعهد إدارة المشاريع والرابط هو :



http://www.occe.ou.edu/cgi-bin/PMI_Provider/repsearch.cgi

​والله أعلم،،


----------



## kmb (7 ديسمبر 2005)

إضافة لما سبق يجب أن تدرك أن هناك مراكز ودورات (معتمدة) مراكزها الرئيسة خارج الكويت ولكن قد يكون مكان انعقاد الدورة في الكويت .. مثلا

لذا أفضل أن تبحث من خلال الرابط التالي :

http://sparky.occe.ou.edu/pmi/pmisearch.cfm​ 

ويمكن من خلاله أن تبحث عن نوعية الكورسات ومكان انعقادها وموعدها وغيرها من الخيارات التي يمكن تحديدها لتقليص نتائج البحث.



والله أعلم،،،


----------



## empk (11 ديسمبر 2005)

الاخ kmb اشكرك على ردك في ه\ا الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## empk (11 ديسمبر 2005)

بالنسبه لمركز مينا لاداره المشروعات هل احد يعرف اين يوجد????


----------



## MouneerPMP (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*MENA Chapter*

MENA Chapter في 7 شارع لبنان بالدقى المتفرع من ميدان لبنان

تستطيع ان تتصل بـ
zeinab A. El-Gabaly 
_PMI MENA Chapter "Executive Secretary" _
_7 lebanon street, El Mohandeseen, Giza _
_*TelFax*: 02 34 610 62 / 34 610 46 *Mobile #* 010 698 6614_


----------



## الأستاذ (24 ديسمبر 2005)

[grade="00008B FF6347 00BFFF 4B0082 B22222"]الأخ في الله kmb [/grade] 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء فعلاً نصائح غالية جداً ولا أستطيع أن أصف مدى سعادتي بها وأنا أقرأ هذا الموضوع من أوله لأني كنت أفكر فيه منذ أيام وعندما قرأته وجدتني وقعت على كنز ثمين لا يقدر بمال.
في الختام أرجو أن تأذن لي أن أجمع ما كتبته في ملف واحد لكي يمكن الأستفادة منه مجمعاً


----------



## kmb (26 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً لتلك المجاملة اللطيفة .. وأتمنى أن تتواصل معنا في هذا المنتدى وفي قسم إدارة المشاريع بالذات 

وأنا شخصياً أتحرق شوقاً لمتابعة المهتمين بهذا الموضوع :19: .. وعندي استعداد تام للمتابعة معهم .. والإجابة عن أسئلتهم قدر الإمكان أو استشارة من أثق به في هذا المجال ..

أمّا أن تستأذن في نشر ذلك .. فهو حقيقة لطفٌ منك فأقولها بالعامية (حلالك:84: ) بل أقول وكما قيل أن زكاة العلم نشره أو تعليمه .. وأنت تعرف أنّ معنى الزكاة الاصطلاحي : هو النماء والزيادة .. فكما تُعلّم الناس تتعلم في المقابل أكثر ووالله إنها لحقيقة مجربة وأسأل إخوننا الأكاديميين عن ذلك.

وشكرا


----------



## mos (30 ديسمبر 2005)

*توضيح بادارة التوريد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد توضيح لمفهوم الفرز
screening system​thanks​


----------



## oska7574 (31 ديسمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم 



اخي kmb والاخوة الاعزاء





ان شاء الله كلكم بخير اريد ان اسئل عن تحويل الخبرات السابقة الى ساعات وذلك ضمن التسجيل لpmp



لقد قمت بالتسجيل لاختبار CAPM وذلك لانه يتطلب غالبا خلفية اكاديمية او اشراف لمدة قصيرة على مشاريع حتى ان الاستعداد له يتطلب اقل من pmp
عموما ما رايك في موضوع الحصول علىCAPM 

عموما فلنقل اني قمت بالمساهمة في الاشراف على بعض المشارع كمساعد مدير لمشروع لمدة ثلاث سنوات

فكبف يتم تحويلها الى مجموع ساعات 

 كخلفية اكاديمية فانا مهندس مدني واحمل شهادة ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع فهل يقوم بتعويض جزء من النقص في متطلبات الخبرة للحصول على pmp



شكرا
oska


----------



## mos (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*كتاب اعداد pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أرجو أن تتم الأستفادة من الكتاب المرفق
وأريد معرفة رأى الزملاء وهل يشبه كتب ريتا ؟ ...إلى أن أحصل عليها
ولكم الشكر


http://rapidshare.de/files/7115606/...Study.Guide.rar


----------



## kmb (3 يناير 2006)

الأخ أسامة .. الإخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ... آسف للتأخير في الرد 
أولاً بالنسبة للتسجيل الذي ذكرته ... هل استلمت Eligible Letter من الـ PMI ؟ ... فإن استلمت الخطاب فما عليك إلا أن تتبع ما في الخطاب من تعليمات وتجدول لنفسك وقتاً مناسباً للاختبار.

أما إن لم تستلم الخطاب أو لم تسجل أصلاً للـ CAPM فانظر رأيك إلى ما أقول ..

أقول وبالله التوفيق ،

إنّ الـ CAPM يعتبر "Knowledge Based" ويركز على أساسيات الإدارة بينما اختبار الـ PMP يعتبر " Knowledge, Application, and Analysis Based " ويركز على أسئلة الـ Situational التي يكثر ذكرها في أسئلة الاختبار.

فالـ CAPM هو بالفعل كما ذكرت أقل شأناً من الـ PMP ويتطلب ما مقدار 23 PDU من الساعات (إن صح هذا التعبير) إضافة إلى 1500 ساعة عمل في مشروع أو عدة مشاريع خلال آخر ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ تقديم الطلب. ويؤهل حامل شهادة CAPM أن يعمل ضمن فريق المشروع ولا يعني ذلك أنّ كل من حصل على شهادة الـ PMP أنها شهادة تعيين لوظيفة مدير للمشروع بل ويجب على الشركة أن تعينه كمدير للمشروع .. لا .. إنّ هذه الشهادة هي تؤهلك لأن تعمل في المشروع (حسب المتطلبات في المشروع و على المشروع ) سواء كنت مديراً أم موظفاً في قسم التخطيط .. وتضمن هذه الشهادة توافق الأفكار والمبادئ بين كل حاملي هذه الشهادة في المشروع بحيث إن ذكر مصطلح ما يتبادر ذهن الفريق إلى نفس المصطلح المتفق عليه وشهادة الـ CAPM تغطي هذا الجانب .

أما مسألة المساهمة بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في المشروع فيجب توثيقها لأنك معرض للـ Auditing في أي وقت على جميع الوثائق التي ذكرتها للحصول على خطاب التأهيل للاختبار .. فاختبار الـ PMP يحتاج إلى 4500 ساعة عمل في مشروع أو مشاريع لآخر خمس ( أو ستة سنوات لا أذكر بالتحديد) 

أما خلفيتك الهندسية وشهادتك الماجستير فهي بلا شك أكثر بكثير من الحد الأدنى للمتطلبات والذي يقدر بـ 35 PDU ويجب ذكر ذلك في الخانة المخصصة للساعات (إرجع إلى صفحة 7) من الهاند بوك على الرابط

http://pmi.org/prod/groups/public/documents/info/PDC_PMPHandbook.pdf



بالنسبة لكيفية حساب عدد الساعات، فسأعطيك فرصة أولا للإجابة على سؤالي (الأحمر) ثم أفرد لها تفصيلاً مناسبا .

بالتوفيق والسداد.


----------



## kmb (3 يناير 2006)

الأخ mos 
شكراً للكتاب ولكن قبل أن أنزله من هو مؤلف الكتاب واسم الكتاب والاصدار فهي معلومات مفيدة قبل أن أحمل الكتاب وذلك بسبب أنّ إمكانياتنا متواضعة :4: (يأخذ ذلك وقتاً) فقد يكون الكتاب متوفر لديّ ،،،
وجزاك الله كلّ خير


----------



## oska7574 (4 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخيkmb على الاهتمام

 نعم حصلت على  Eligible Letter من الـ PMI ولكن ل CAPM





وقد اعتمدت على حسابات تقريبية لادراج الخلفية الدراسية حيث طلب مني عرضها على شكل ساعات ولكن لم اعرف ما المقصود بالساعات هل هي دراسية مثل النظام الامريكي المهم بالنسبة للماجستير فهي في حالتي تحسب بالسنوات حسب النظام البريطاني 



اريد ايضا الحصول على Eligible Letter  خاصة بلPMP 



انتظر منك الاجابة

 سلام عليكم


----------



## eng osa (4 يناير 2006)

لو سمحتم اريد كتب في ادارة المواد


----------



## mos (4 يناير 2006)

*اسم المؤلف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
اسم المؤلف جوزيف فيلبس
وبالمناسبة ورد بالكتاب العبارة التالية 
_. A grid outlining the interaction of the process areas and the knowledge areas is on page 38 of the PMBOK Guide. You should be intimately familiar with this grid, and consider memorizing it to give yourself an edge up on the exam._ 

وبصفحة 38 المقصودة لم اجد any grid
فما رقم الشكل المقصود
 ولكم الشكر


----------



## kmb (4 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ mos
بالنسبة للكتاب .. 

Project Management Professional Study Guide

المؤلف Joseph Phillips هذا المؤلف متخصص في الـ IT Project وله كتاب آخر في نفس التخصص 

لقد قرأت من هذا الكتاب عدة فصول، فالمؤلف يحاول أن يبسط النظريات والأمثلة جداً وأحياناً يمثلها بشكل بسيط 

خذ مثلاً هذا الشكل ... 








​​


ومن أفضل ما قرأت له الفصل التاسع HR Management حيث يتميز هذا الفصل بكثرة النظريات التي لم يغطيها الـ PMBOK وتوسع فيها شيئاً قليلاً 

وحقيقة أنصح كل من أراد أن يضيف إلى كتاب "ريتا" مرجعاً خارجياً أو مرجعين .. فليكن هذا الكتاب أحد هذه المراجع فهو شامل بإيجاز وفي نظري أنه من الكتب الجيدة الواضحة.



أما ما ذكرت من interaction of the process areas and the knowledge areas فهو يقصد هذا الشكل في الإصدار الثاني (السابق) ص 38من الدليل.





​
وعلى فكرة .. هذا الجدول من الجداول المهمة جداً ويجب أن تحفظه عن ظهر قلب وحاول أن تتأمل فيه كثيراً واجعله من الملخصات النهائية التي ستجمعها في نهاية دراستك ومن الجداول التي تستحق النظرة الأخيرة قبل الدخول إلى الاختبار 



والله أعلم ،،


----------



## kmb (4 يناير 2006)

الأخ أسامة 
السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لعدد الساعات وتحويلها فلا أظن أنّ عندك مشكلة فيمكن تقديرها .. وأعرف أحدهم أنه قدّر ماجستيره بـ 168 ساعة !! وكان عذره بأنّ مواده تتطابق مع مواد لها عدد معين من الساعات وسأحيلك إلى هذا الموقع الذي يعطي ماجستير في إدارة المشاريع عندما أجده
أما كيفية تحويل الساعات الدراسية إلى ساعات .. فانظر إلى الشكل المرفق الخاص بالـ PMP 




​
أما بالنسبة للتحويل من الـ CAPM إلى PMP فلا أعلم كيف إجراءاتها ولم تمر هذه الحالة عليّ سابقاً .. ولكن أعدك إن وجدت سأخبرك وأنت أيضاً إن استطعت أن تحول فأخبرنا كي نستفيد.
ولو كنت مكانك لراسلت المعهد PMI عدة مرات (عادة ما يردوا بالبساطة التي نتصورها) كي أحصل على الاجابة أو بحثت في FAQ (الأسئلة الشائعة).


----------



## mos (7 يناير 2006)

*توضيح بادارة التوريد*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد توضيح لمفهوم الفرز
screening system​thanks​


----------



## mos (7 يناير 2006)

*businesses exist*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

A. Businesses exist to make money.​ý *B*, *C*, and *D* are incorrect. Businesses exist not to complete their mission statement, nor to complete their company's vision, or provide jobs. When answering questions dealing with business needs, think of the bottom line first.





الأجابة الواردة أعلاه لاأفهم منها آخر سطر..
وهى تخص سؤال عن سبب البيزنيس
مع تحياتى​


----------



## nagopc (10 يناير 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=11466


----------



## mos (20 يناير 2006)

*أسئلة عن pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سؤال 1
أريد توضيح لمفهوم الفرز
screening system​
سؤال 2
ما المقصود بعبارة وردت بكتاب ريتا ص 11
out of the blue questions
ما استخدام سماعات الأذن بمقر اختبار ال pmp ولكم التحية​


----------



## mos (20 يناير 2006)

*تجميع معلومات وبيانات Pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أقترح على الأخ أبو فيصل تجميع كافة المعلومات والمواقع والكتب التى تخدم دراسة شهادة الPMP
برابط واحد لتسهيل وصول الزملاء الجدد بالمنتدى لدليل مجمع يرد على الأستفسارات وبه البيانات الأرشادية الشافية والتى أصبحت متوفرة بالمنتدى بعد جهود الكثيرين وخاصة أؤلئك الذين لاينتظرون سوى الدعاء.
وأود أن أذكر بأن الكتب المتبقية قد تكون لريتا فقط .
 وتقبلوا التحية


----------



## kmb (21 يناير 2006)

الأخ الفاضل mos
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
آسف جداً لتأخري في الإجابة :84: 
بخصوص سؤالك عن 
فتجده على الرابط التالي .. وقد آثرت ألا أكتبها إلا منفصلة كي يسهل بحثها لمن أراد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=66704#post66704
بالتوفيق ،،


----------



## kha (9 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

امل وارجو من الاخ الفاضل المهندس kmb والمهندس منير وباقي جميع الاخوان مواصلة الدروس المفيدة والتدريب الجيد والحوار والنقاش البناء في مواضيع ادارة المشاريع لتعم الفائدة .

وتفبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## nagopc (9 فبراير 2006)

http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8179
انواع الشهادات


----------



## الأستاذ (9 فبراير 2006)

mos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أرجو أن تتم الأستفادة من الكتاب المرفق
> وأريد معرفة رأى الزملاء وهل يشبه كتب ريتا ؟ ...إلى أن أحصل عليها
> ولكم الشكر
> ...



الأخ العزيز
هناك رابط في الموضوع التالي لا يعمل برجاء تصحيحه والموضوع هو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=61271&postcount=51
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## gabysf (13 فبراير 2006)

انا فى حاجة ماسة الى pmbok الاظافة الثالثة و لقد حاولت عن طريق rapidshre ولم اتمكن

هل من مساعدة فى الحصول علية

ولكم الشكر

safgt***********


----------



## gabysf (13 فبراير 2006)

الاخ الزميل kmb 
لك كل التحية وبارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

ما زلت انتظر المساعدة فى الحصول على pmbok بالغة الانجليزية الاصدار الثالث


----------



## nagopc (13 فبراير 2006)

*تجد النسخ كامله*

pmi
******************
http://www.4shared.com/dir/181206/d7561f1d/pmi.html
200
2004 عربي و انجليزي
و نماذج الشهادات ز طرق الحصول عليها و كتب اخري
و كتاب ريتا 2005
وكل ماتحتاجه
معماري هشام سمير


----------



## gabysf (13 فبراير 2006)

الأخ المهندس /هشام 
لك جزيل الشكر و أتمنى لك كل توفيق
م/جابر


----------



## sherief2003 (4 أبريل 2006)

nagopc قال:


> pmi
> ******************
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/181206/d7561f1d/pmi.html
> 200
> ...


شكرا مهندس / هشام


----------



## nour1988 (7 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم كهرباء قوي
و ليس لي معلومات عن ادارة المشروعات الي بسيطة 
هل اخذ دورة او دبلوم الpmp مفيد بالنسبة لي عند التخروج ؟
و ما فائدتها لاي مهندس حديث التخرج ؟
و هل هي مفيدة لي كمهندس كهرباء و حديث التخرج ايضا ؟
و هل لو اخذة دورة في الpmp هفهم ولا تحتاج خبرة مهنية في هذا المجال بضع سنين ؟
اجيبوني علي هه الاسئلة لو سمحتم لاني متحير جدا ؟
*و جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## fanar (3 يونيو 2006)

*قصتي مع شهادة ال Pmp*




بعد ان من الله علي بالحصول على شهادة ال PMP يوم الاربعاء الماضي.... احببت ان اشارك الاخوان في هذا المنتدى الرائع بتجربتي الخاصة في الحصول على الشهادة....

البداية:

نظرا لطبيعة عملي system engineer في نظم المعلومات IT في شركة بتروكيماويات كبيرة في السعودية نمر كل سنة بعدد هائل من المشاريع سواء لترقسة الانظمة الموجودة او لادخال نظم جديدة ... كل مشروع كان يتبع المنهجية التي يفضلها مدير المشروع .... رغم ان اكثر المشاريع كانت تتبع منهجية Microsoft في ادارة المشاريع والتي تسمى MSF (Microsoft Solution Framework) ... 

في منتصف عام 2004 اوكلت الي ادارة مشروع ترقية كبير في الشركة ... وبدأت احس بالضغط الذي يتعرض له مدراء المشاريع المبتدئين وقليلي الخبرة. .... قررت ان ابدأ القراءة في إدارة المشاريع وسمعت عن شهادة ال PMP
وبدأت التحضير للأختبار من منتصف العام 2005 وكنت في كل مرة أأجل الاختبار نتيجة عدم الشعور بالثقة بالنجاح.


التقديم على الاختبار
كما تعرفون ان شروط التقديم للاختبار هي ان تكون لديك 
-	شهادة بكالوريس.
-	4500 ساعة عمل في ادارة المشاريع (ثلاث سنوات) 
-	35 ساعة من التدريب المعتمد على ادارة المشاريع
او 
-	بدون شهادة البكالوريس
-	7500 ساعة عمل في ادارة المشاريع (ثلاث سنوات) 
-	35 ساعة من التدريب المعتمد على ادارة المشاريع

وبحمد الله تكفلت الشركة بالتدريب .... وفضلت اتباع نموذج موجود احد جروبات ****** لترتيب وتنظم الخبرة العملية عند التقديم على موقع ال PMI. النموذج موجود على هذه الوصلة http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PMP_study/files/

(للمعلومية) يجب ان تتأكد ان كل المعلومات المدخلة صحيحة لأن كثير من المرات يخضع المتقدمين لعملية تدقيق على المعلومات المقدمة (audit).

المراجع 
ركزت في التحضير للختبار على مرجعين رئيسين ....
-	PMBOK هذا الكتاب الذي يقدم لك مجانا اذا كنت عضوا في PMI (تكلف العضوية حوالى 150 دولار) هو الركيزة الاساسية في ادارة المشاريع حسب منهجية الPMI .. اذا فهمته جيدا لن تواجه اي مشاكل في الاختبار ان شاء الله .... قرأت هذا الكتاب اكثر من 6 مرات . 
-	Rita_Mulcahy_PMP_Exam_Prep_2005_Fifth_edition هذا الكتاب اساسي لشرح الكتاب السابق ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنه لاي احد يريد ان ينجح في الاختبار (وجهة نظر) ....
-	للتدريب على الاختبار استخدمت البرنامج التاليProject Management PMP PM FASTrack وهو من اعداد Rita_Mulcahy ايضا.
طوال هذه الفترة منت اذاكر بعندل ساعتين يوميا في ايام الاسبوع و 4 ساعات في الويكند.

اخر اسبوع قبل الاختبار :
اخذت اجازة من عملي واقفلت على نفسي الباب لعدت ايام لكي اتمكن من التركيز على الاشاء المهمة وكنت ارتاح فقط وقت النوم اي اننس كنت اذاكر بمعدل 18 ساعة يوميا.

يوم الاختبار :
توكلت على الله ووصيت الوالده تدعيلي قبل الاختبار ... ودخلت الاختبار .

الاسئلة : 
20 % من الPMBOK 
40 % من شرح كتاب ريتا ملكاهي
20 % مسائل حسابية ذات علاقة بال ( CPM, EVM, …..etc )
20 % لا اعلم من اين جاءوا بها.

المجموع العام الذي حصلت عليه هو 81 %


في الختام اود ان اقول انه لا يوجد ان شيء صعب اذا كان عندك هدف....

وانا جاهز لاي سؤال او استفسار بخصوص الشهادة. واعذروني على الاطالة


----------



## الأستاذ (3 يونيو 2006)

الحمد لله الذي كلل مسعاك في الحصول على شهادة PMP هل يمكنك رفع
Project Management PMP PM FASTrack 
على أحد المواقع لندرة وجودة على الإنترنت


----------



## andalus (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة اود ان اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه
هل لي ان اعرف ماهية الاسئله التي طرحت في الاختبار المتعلقه بكتاب ال pmbok.
وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووووووور الف اخي الفنار

ومبروووووك على حصولك على هذه الشهادة ... سؤالي اخي الكريم عن هدفك من الحصول على هذه الشهاده وما الفائده المرجوة من الحصول عليها؟


----------



## fanar (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على مروركم ....
الاخ الاستاذ : Project Management PMP PM FASTrack موجود على CD ولا اعرف كيف ارفعه على الانترنت.

الاخ andalus : يغلب على الاسئلة التي من الPMBOK ان تكون تعاريف للمصطلحات (يعني يعطيك التعريف ويطلب منك المصطلح) و ال ITTO (input, tools & techniques, output).

الاخ ابو صالح: الهدف الرئيسي من الشهادة كان المساعدة على اتقان فن ادارة المشاريع وتبني منهجية PMI لانها في نظري من افضل الموجودة عن ادارة المشاريع. والهدف الثانوي هو الطلب المتنامي حاليا على مديري المشاريع في المنطقة.


----------



## فيصل ع (4 يونيو 2006)

الأخ الكريم فنار 
أولا مبروك 
سؤالي 1. أين قدمت الأختبار يعني موقع الأختبار ؟
2. كيف تثبت عدد ساعات العمل ( 3500) , ماهي المستندات المطلوبة ؟


----------



## mos (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ميروك الخ Fanar
هل هناك مواقع توصى بها لأسئلة pmp.
ومبروك مرة أخرى


----------



## mos (4 يونيو 2006)

الأخ الكريم Fanar
برجاء توضيح كيفية التعامل مع الموقع
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PMP_study/files/
حيث دخلت للموقع ولم أجد دليل واضح .
مع الشكر


----------



## fanar (5 يونيو 2006)

فيصل ع قال:


> الأخ الكريم فنار
> أولا مبروك
> سؤالي 1. أين قدمت الأختبار يعني موقع الأختبار ؟
> 2. كيف تثبت عدد ساعات العمل ( 3500) , ماهي المستندات المطلوبة ؟


في السعودية-الدمام - الغرفة التجارية
4500 ساعة ويتم تثبيتها عن طريق تعبئة الفورم الموجود على موقع الpmi..... في نفس الفورم تحط الرفرنس.


----------



## fanar (5 يونيو 2006)

mos قال:


> الأخ الكريم Fanar
> برجاء توضيح كيفية التعامل مع الموقع
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PMP_study/files/
> حيث دخلت للموقع ولم أجد دليل واضح .
> مع الشكر


هذا موقع ****** جروب للبروجكت ماناجمنت ....
تروح للنك وتسجل في الجروب وبعدين تروح للفايل سكشن وتسوي داون لوود لكثير من الشغلات هناك


----------



## fanar (5 يونيو 2006)

mos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> ميروك الخ Fanar
> هل هناك مواقع توصى بها لأسئلة pmp.
> ومبروك مرة أخرى


بالنسبة لي انا استخدمت http://store1.infopac.net/rmc/Detail.bok?no=43


----------



## mos (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الأخ Fanar
هل هناك مراكز تقدم الدورة المؤهلةللأختبار بالدمام أو الخبر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fanar (5 يونيو 2006)

ممكن تشيك على موقع جمعية ادارة المشاريع - فرع الخليج العربي 
http://www.pmi-agc.com/


----------



## gabysf (6 يونيو 2006)

الآخ / الفاضل فنار
مبروك و نفعك بهذا العلم و نفع بك أمتك

سؤال
هل ممكن رفع fast track
حتى نعرف نوع الاسئلة و كيفية الاجابة
أو الحضور إليكم لأخذ نسخة للاطلاع
وجزاكم الله خيرا

*************(at)yahoo


----------



## fanar (6 يونيو 2006)

سوف احاول ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
أخي فانار .. الف مبروك النجاح .. قد أعجبني إصرارك علي تحقيق هدفك .. نفع الله بك ..

عندي سؤال .. هل هذه الشهادة التي حصلت عليها تخص فقط إدارة مشاريع الـ IT .. ؟؟

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## islamelgin (6 يونيو 2006)

ألف مبروووووووووووك يا أخى
وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## fanar (6 يونيو 2006)

م.أبوعلي إياد قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> أخي فانار .. الف مبروك النجاح .. قد أعجبني إصرارك علي تحقيق هدفك .. نفع الله بك ..
> 
> عندي سؤال .. هل هذه الشهادة التي حصلت عليها تخص فقط إدارة مشاريع الـ IT .. ؟؟
> ...


الشهادة عاممة في ادارة المشاريع ومالها علاقة بالIT . وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## fanar (6 يونيو 2006)

islamelgin قال:


> ألف مبروووووووووووك يا أخى
> وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


شكرا يا اخ islamelgin والعقبى لك


----------



## المتأمل (16 يونيو 2006)

الأخ fanar شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## mos (17 يونيو 2006)

دورة تأهيلية لشهادة pmp بدأت اليوم بالدمام بالشارع الأول المدربون المحترفون
مع التحية


----------



## م/أحمد الكتبي (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك و نفعك بما تعلمت

أريد أن أسال عن امكانية التحاقى بالامتحان اذا كانت خبرتى العملية لا تتعدى سنة


----------



## fanar (20 يونيو 2006)

م/أحمد الكتبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك و نفعك بما تعلمت
> 
> أريد أن أسال عن امكانية التحاقى بالامتحان اذا كانت خبرتى العملية لا تتعدى سنة



تحتاج على الاقل الى 3 سنوات خبرة في ادارة المشاريع ويجب عليك اثبات ذلك لpmi.


----------



## م/أحمد الكتبي (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على ردك السريع

لقد دخلت بالفعل و حاولت التسجيل و تم طلب بعض المعلومات عن الشركة التى أعمل بها و لكن لا يوجد اى اثبات مادى كشهادة خبرة أو ما شابه
ثانيا أود ان اطلب منك محاولة تحميل fastrack حيث اننى لا اجدها على اى منتدى 
بارك الله فيك و هل يمكن ان استعين بك فى حالة مواجهتى لأى مشاكل


----------



## fanar (21 يونيو 2006)

تم تحميل برنامج Project Management PMP PM FASTrack حسب رغبتكم على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=145774#post145774


----------



## ~~المهندس~~ (26 يونيو 2006)

اخي فنار....
انا الان في نصف المشوار للحصول على الشهادة....و لدي سؤالان:
الدكتور اللي عطانا الدورة نصحنا بقراءة ال PM BOOK و ال summary المأخوذة من أحد الكتب و ال CD حق الاسئلة فقط و قال ما تحتاجون غيرهم حتى ريتا. رأيك؟
الثاني: متى قدمت للاختبار و كيف؟ هل ذهبت الى موقع 2test و سجلت ام ذهبت للغرفة بنفسك و سجلت؟ و هل سجلت بعد ما ذاكرت او انك سجلت للاختبار قبله بشهرين مثلا؟


----------



## fanar (26 يونيو 2006)

~~المهندس~~ قال:


> اخي فنار....
> انا الان في نصف المشوار للحصول على الشهادة....و لدي سؤالان:
> الدكتور اللي عطانا الدورة نصحنا بقراءة ال PM BOOK و ال summary المأخوذة من أحد الكتب و ال CD حق الاسئلة فقط و قال ما تحتاجون غيرهم حتى ريتا. رأيك؟
> الثاني: متى قدمت للاختبار و كيف؟ هل ذهبت الى موقع 2test و سجلت ام ذهبت للغرفة بنفسك و سجلت؟ و هل سجلت بعد ما ذاكرت او انك سجلت للاختبار قبله بشهرين مثلا؟



اهلين ياباش مهندس....
اعتقد انه لا يمكن ان تجتاز الاختبار من دون كتاب ريتا (وجهة نظر غير ملزمة).... كتاب ريتا يشرح بالتفصيل الpmbok.....

تقدمت للاختبار عن طريق موقع www.prometric.com.... بس لازم يكون عندك رقم الEligibility Letter 

,وانا تحت الخدمة لاي استفسار


----------



## kmb (10 يوليو 2006)

*علاقة Pmp بمشاريع It علاقة وطيدة جداً*

أولاً : ألف مبروك على حصولك على الشهادة ونسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعك بها .. وينفع بك

ثانياً : ملاحظة بسيطة على سؤال الأخ م. أبو علي إياد حول علاقة شهادة PMP بمشاريع IT 


أقول وبالله التوفيق:


إن إدارة المشاريع تتضمن إدارة المشاريع الإنشائية والمشاريع الطبية (تطوير دواء ما) مشاريع الأبحاث مشاريع الـ IT وذلك تجده منثوراً بين طيات المرشد PMBOK وكمثال صفحة 22

معظم من كتب في كيفية الحصول على شهادة PMP هو ممن مدراء مشاريع الـ IT مثل:
David Francis وهذا المؤلف يعمل في مشاريع الـ IT حسب ما ذكر في مقدمة كتابه
Exam CRAM2, Project Management Professional​ 
كذلك المؤلف Joseph Phillips الذي يعمل في منظمات IT وقد درس على يديه مجموعات كثيرة في هذا التخصص وله عدة كتب في مجال إدارة المشاريع والحصول على الشهادة آخرها كتاب
IT Project Management On Track from Start to Finish .​ 
كذلك المؤلفة Kim Heldman خبيرة إدارة مشاريع IT لأكثر من عشرين سنة ولها عدة كتب أشهرها
Project Management STUDY GUIDE ​ 

وغيرهم كثير
لدرجة أن "الست ريتا" "Rita Mulcahy" تكلمت عن مشاريع الـ IT في كتبها Risk Management وقالت عن نفسها في مقدمة كتابها ما يلي :
_She has over 15 years and $2.5 billion of hands-on project experience on hundreds of IT Projects_


ولو رجعنا إلى ما يسمى بـ Fact Sheet وهو عبارة عن التقرير الشهري الذي تصدره جمعية PMI في موقعها الالكتروني (www.pmi.org) نجد في الصفحة الثانية (آخر الصفحة) الشركات المتميزة بكثرة الموظفين الذين لديهم عضوية في PMI .. لو تأملنا هذه الشركات لتبادر بالذهن مباشرة أن معظمها هي الشركات العظمى في تكنولوجيا المعلومات IT .. وحسب القصاصة التالية





​ 

وانظر كذلك إلى الصفحة الأولى في الركن الأيمن من التقرير كما في القصاصة التالية




​ 

ويمكنك تحميل Fact Sheet من هذه المشاركة مباشرة لشهر مايو 2006 (المتوفر حالياً)


وفي النهاية أشكر لك :84: جميع مبادرتك وحبك لنشر المعرفة الذي وضح من خلال ردودك وكتاباتك .. فإلى الأمام قدماً وبالتوفيق،،، :84:


----------



## abu nouran (11 يوليو 2006)

ممكن تساعدوني تعبأة طلب تقديم الاختبار وخاصة جزئية التي تتحدث عن الخبرة في مجال ادارة المشاريع وخطوات العمل في كل مشروع. لانو انا بصراحة لم اعمل في السابق كمدير مشروع وانما رئيس فريق. لهذا انا اريد مساعدة من الاخوة الافاضل.
أخوكم ابو نوران...


----------



## fanar (12 يوليو 2006)

abu nouran قال:


> ممكن تساعدوني تعبأة طلب تقديم الاختبار وخاصة جزئية التي تتحدث عن الخبرة في مجال ادارة المشاريع وخطوات العمل في كل مشروع. لانو انا بصراحة لم اعمل في السابق كمدير مشروع وانما رئيس فريق. لهذا انا اريد مساعدة من الاخوة الافاضل.
> أخوكم ابو نوران...



تجد في هذا الرابط التوضيح الكامل لكيفية تعبئة الطلب
http://www.brisbin.name/worksheet/


----------



## Amin Sorour (3 سبتمبر 2006)

و عندي Pmbok عربي لو عايزه أبعتهولك برده


----------



## Amin Sorour (3 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا عندي ريتا لو عايزه أبعتهولك بالميل


----------



## Amin Sorour (3 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا عندي Pmbok لو عايزه أبعتهولك بالميل بالعربي


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع .. شكرا للأخ kmb على حبه لنفع زملائه ، جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناته .


----------



## mos (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر للجميع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أخوانى جميع المشاركين ..
لكم منى كل الشكر والتحية والأمتنان والدعاء ..
الكريم الفعال المرشد kmb و ليتك تستمر فى مساعدتنا جميعا لكى يحصل الأخوان على الشهادة مثلما ساعدتنى لأجتاز الأختبار اليوم 5/9 /2006.

وأشكر طبعا الأخوان مع حفظ الألقاب منير فنار محمد عبد العال 
و الأخ الكريم المهندس هشام سمير و عادل البابلى ..
وكل الأخوان لهم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Amin Sorour (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

الف مبروك و عقبالنا يا رب


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مبروك أخوي mos و الله يبارك لك في المعرفة و المهارات التي حصلت عليها .


----------



## ooba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

PMP دورة تخصصية فى إدارة المشروعات برنامج تحضيري للحصول على شهادة 


http://www.cpas-egypt.com/courses.htm


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*دورة التأهيل لاختبار مدير مشروع محترف PM Preparatory course*

الأخوة الاعزاء:​ 
دورة التأهيل لاختبار مدير مشروع محترف PM Preparatory course لها طبيعة خاصة ومميزة فالمتدرب له سنوات طويلة من الخبرة والذين تتضمن مهام عملهم الإشراف وتنفيذ المشروعات ومتابعتها ومراقبة المتطلبات الفنية والمالية سواء فى القطاع الخاص او الحكومي ويسعى كل متدرب لاجتياز الاختيار عقب انتهاء الدورة والحصول على PM Certificate
عند تسجيل البيانات الشخصية وبيانات المؤهل العلمي وساعات الخبرة يحق لجمعية إدارة المشاريع (Project Management Institute- PMI)، إجراء عمليات التدقيق (Audit) على كافة المعلومات وفى أي وقت مما يوجب تحرى الدقة والتأكد من أن كل المعلومات المدخلة صحيحة ​ 
وكذلك محتوى الدورة يعتمد على دليل إدارة المشاريع ( الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع) وحاليا يتم تقديم الدورة من خلال الإصدار الثالث PMBOK 2004, 3rd Edition والصادر من قبل جمعية إدارة المشاريع Project Management Institute- PMI www.pmi.org
ومحتوى الدليل يتم مراجعته لتنقيحه وتطويره بصفة دورية من قبل العديد من المختصين بعدها يتم اعتماد الدليل من قبل ANSI معهد الجمعية الأمريكية للتقييس ​ 
من المؤكد أن هناك العديد من مراكز التدريب المتميزة سواء بالرياض، جدة، القاهرة ودبي وهي تقدم هذه الدورة من خلال محاضرين أكفاء لتغطية الإصدار الثالث من دليل إدارة المشاريع ( الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع) PMBOK 2004, 3rd Edition مع شرح و تبسيط لأجزائه مع تناول التفاصيل الخاصة بموضوعات هذا الدليل من خلال منظور ومفاهيم جمعية إدارة المشاريع مع التعريف بكيفية الاستعداد للامتحان فضلاً عن التعريف بنوعية الأسئلة المختلفة للاختبار من خلال حل العديد منها أثناء الدورة عقب كل موضوع، فضلاً عن مناقشة المتدربين فى كيفية تحديد الإجابة الصحيحة بالبحث عن الكلمات المفتاحية للإجابة واستبعاد الخطأ منها مع التأكيد على أهمية استخدام برنامج محاكاة كالمستخدم فى الاختبار PMP Exam simulator​ 
هذه المعلومات لا بد ان تكون واضحة وموثقة بمحتوى الدورة ، الهدف من الدورة، الفعاليات ..... ما يعرف بأسم Course Brochure وقد يكون من المفيد الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الدورة من خلال مقابلة المدرب والتعرف على خلفيته العلمية والمهنية التعرف على خبرات مركز التدريب فى تنفيذ مثل هذه الدورات وأيضا الاستفسار عن المدرب ومركز التدريب من متدربين فى السابق من الايجابيات التى ممكن التطلع اليها طلب Pre reading material والتى تحرص بعض مراكز التدريب من خلال المدربين المحترفين على تزويد المتدربين بها قبل بدء الدورة لتأكيد الهدف من الدورة والتأكد من ان الجميع يتمتعون بالحد الأدنى من المعارف المطلوبة لبدء الدورة
مع التمنيات بكل الخير والتوفيق​


----------



## fanar (10 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع لكن ينقصه الترتيب.....

ادعو الاخ Kmp الى افراد موضوع جديد لتجربته...


----------



## eng_eslam (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياخى على النصائح الهائلة 
ولكن من رايىان الواحد منا لابد وان يدخل فى مجال الدورات لكى يستفيد بنفسة 
يتوهم مرة اتنين تلاتة مفيش مشاكل 
بس فى الاخر يوصل لنتيجة


----------



## dabdoob (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس / هشام


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*دورة جديدة للراغبين فى الحصول على شهادة Pmp وستقام بمدينة الخبر*

الاخوة الكرام
هذا الاعلان عن دورة جديدة للراغبين فى الحصول على شهادة PMP وستقام بمدينة الخبر
علما بأن هناك مجموعة من الدورات الجديدة خاصة بالاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp وباعتماد منهجية الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشروعات، الإصدار الثالث PMBOK2004
وهذه الدورات ستكون بالرياض وجدة وستبدأ بمشيئة الله عقب عيد الفطر المبارك
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات


The Project Management Institute - Arabian Gulf Chapter will be conducting a 5-day seminar on Project Management Professional (PMP) Certification. This seminar is scheduled on 11th – 15th November 2006, at the Le Gulf Meridien Hotel, Al-Khobar, K.S.A.

The 5-day seminar will enable participants to earn the 35-Contact Hours and meet the PMI Education Requirement for the PMP Exam. The seminar is based on the 3rd Edition of the PMBOK.

The objectives of this seminar are to help participants to: Understand the PMP Certification requirements, prepare for its Certification Exam; and learn the skills, concepts, techniques and tools that will help participants to successfully manage their projects. 

In addition to the training manuals, each participant will be provided with a copy of the PMBOK 3rd Edition (paper back) and a copy of the Q&As for PMBOK Guide 3rd Edition. Note: The Q&A is only a complimentary copy for additional reference and is not a part of the course material to be covered by the Instructor.

For additional information on the seminar, please see attached Flyer.

REGISTRATION:
To REGISTER, please fill up the attached Registration Form and send it to the Chapter at e-mail: pmi-agc*aramco.com.sa, or fax to (966-3) 873-5020.

Deadline for registration is: 5th of November 2006. 

Please note that PMI-AGC is not responsible for the participants’ hotel accommodation. Nevertheless, we would like to inform you that a competitive rate will be offered to PMI-AGC course attendees should they elect to book a room in the hotel where the course will be held. Le Gulf Meridien Hotel, Al-Khobar contact number is (+966 3 896 9000).

For further information about the course you may contact Mahdi Madani, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for Certification & Education at tel: (+966 3) 874-7197 or at e-mail: mahdi.madani*aramco.com; or the PMI-AGC Secretariat on (03) 874-7020, or by email to the Chapter.
Note: Due to seating limitation, the Chapter shall have the right to stop accepting registrations in the event the maximum number of attendees is met prior to the specified deadline.

Best regards,


Khalid M. Al-Salouli
Director Certification & Education
PMI-Arabian Gulf Chapter [/left]


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

مبروك أخي الكريم فنار على حصولك على الـ Pmp .

و آسف على التأخير لأنه يبدو أنني سجلت في المنتدى بعد تاريخ موضوعك هذا بفترة .

المعلومة التي فاجأتني هنا هي شرط الخبرة . كنت أظن المقصود منها أنه شرط النجاح لا شرط التقديم على الاختبار .. أي أنهم يرون أن المتقدم يفضل و بقوة أن تكون لديه خبرة ، لكن الخبرة ليست شرطا للتسجيل في الاختبار .

لا أدري .. بصراحة .. يعني هل أنت متأكد من هذا الشرط ؟ .. يعني لن أستطيع التقدم للتسجيل في الاختبار إلا إذا أثبت أن لدي خبرة ثلاث سنوات ؟


----------



## fanar (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوي ابو ريم ... اقولها والقلب مجروح.... الخبرة شرط اساسي للeligability letter وهي الورقة التي عن طريقهل تقدم على الاختبار.


----------



## arch_hleem (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروووووك


----------



## العبد الفقير (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤالي هو ما الدرجة المطلوبة للنجاح هل هي 50% أم 60% أم 80% ؟
وسؤالي الثاني ماذا عن الماجستير في إدارة المشاريع المذكور في هذا المعهد؟
http://www.esi-intl.com/public/classroomtraining/pmc.asp
ماذا تقول فيه؟


----------



## fanar (7 نوفمبر 2006)

درجة النجاح هي 61 % ....وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن الماجستير من esi هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الكورسات تؤخذ لفهم إدارة المشاريع ولكن حسب علمي ليس له اي قيمة


----------



## العبد الفقير (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ، وألف مبروك على الشهادة ، ولكن لماذا ليس له قيمة؟ كما يقولون أنهم مدعومين من جامعة جورج واشنطن، وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

fanar قال:


> اخوي ابو ريم ... اقولها والقلب مجروح.... الخبرة شرط اساسي للeligability letter وهي الورقة التي عن طريقهل تقدم على الاختبار.



الله يسلّمك . أقدر لك مشاعرك الطيبة .

أفهم من كذا إن فرع الـ PMI في الخليج راح يكون بالمرصاد :78: 

على كذا يبي لي أغير من خططي 

مثلا قد تكون الـ CompTIA Project+ Certification  حل بديل . و بعد ما أتوظف في مجال إدارة المشاريع أحصل بعدها على الـ PMP .

التخطيط ببلاش ، و النتائج المرجوة جذابة .. ما احنا خسرانين شي .. و وظيفتي الحالية ، و الحمد لله معيشتني و ساترتني .

أشكرك أخي الكريم على أريحيتك .. و مبروك مرة أخرى على الشهادة .. و الله يوفقك .


----------



## fanar (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بامكانك التفكير بال Certified Associate in Project Management (CAPM®)
هذه مثل الpmp بس متطلباتها اقل مثل 
- سنه وحدة خبرة او 1500 ساعة عمل في ادارة المشاريع ( ممكن على سبيل المثال مشروع التخرج ...
http://www.pmi.org/info/PDC_CAPM.asp


----------



## fanar (7 نوفمبر 2006)

العبد الفقير قال:


> جزاك الله خير ، وألف مبروك على الشهادة ، ولكن لماذا ليس له قيمة؟ كما يقولون أنهم مدعومين من جامعة جورج واشنطن، وبارك الله فيك.



جامعة جورج واشنطن تعترف بكورساتهم ... يصير على سبيل المثال لو كملت كل الكورسات وتقدمت الى جامعة جورج واشنطن سوف يعادلون لك بعض المواد يمكن 9 ساعات.


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

fanar قال:


> بامكانك التفكير بال Certified Associate in Project Management (CAPM®)
> هذه مثل الpmp بس متطلباتها اقل مثل
> - سنه وحدة خبرة او 1500 ساعة عمل في ادارة المشاريع ( ممكن على سبيل المثال مشروع التخرج ...
> http://www.pmi.org/info/PDC_CAPM.asp



فعلا يبدو أنها مناسبة . سأقرأ الصفحة الخاصة بها .

شكرا جزيلا ،،


----------



## العبد الفقير (7 نوفمبر 2006)

fanar قال:


> جامعة جورج واشنطن تعترف بكورساتهم ... يصير على سبيل المثال لو كملت كل الكورسات وتقدمت الى جامعة جورج واشنطن سوف يعادلون لك بعض المواد يمكن 9 ساعات.



شكراً للتوضيح وأحسن الله إليك.


----------



## z062 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك اخ فنار 
ارجو ان تفيدنى بمراجع مع امكانية طبيعة الاسئلة التى قدمتها لاننى اريد ان اتقدم لاختبار شهادة مدير
مشروع محترف وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fanar (8 نوفمبر 2006)

z062 قال:


> مبروك اخ فنار
> ارجو ان تفيدنى بمراجع
> المرجعين الاهم في هما:
> 1- pmbok
> ...



. ...............................ز


----------



## wmoheb (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ amin aly amin soro 
بعد التحية ..ارجو ارسال كتاب ريتا على البريد wmoheb***********
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wmoheb (26 ديسمبر 2006)

لا ادرى لماذا تم مسح ايـــمــيـــلى فى طلبى الموجود اعلاه عموما هو ياهو او هـوتمــــيل...او اى طريقة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shaher_999 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ فنار انا لم اخذ دوره انما سجلت عدد الساعات التى درستها بالجامعه والتى تتعلق بإداره المشاريع لاننى مهندس ميكانيك وقد اخذانا هذه المواد بجانب دراسه الهندسه وتم إعتماد هذه الساعات و قبولها بجانب خبرتى لتقديم امتحان مدير مشاريع محترف ....... لكن للعلم ان الامتحان سوف يكون بمستوى اصعب من الذين ياخذون دورات والاسئله مختلفه لانها اصبحت مساله تحدى بينك و ما بينهم للاسف الشديد وقد نجحت فى المحاوله الثالثه وللعلم انا مدير مشاريع لمده 14 سنه و مع شركات عالميه ولم تضف كتبهم شى لى من العلم او الخبره.... والدليل على ذلك انه لدى محاسب و مبرمج كمبيوتر اخذو دوره معتمده و نجحو من اول اختبار و عند مراجعه الاسئله معهم اكتشفنا ان نوعيه الاسئله لهم مختلفه 180 درجه عن التى انا قدمتها..... فهذه للاسف مؤسسه ربحيه وليس كما يدعون انهم مؤسسه غير ربحيه


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*شهادة مدير مشروع محترف PMP Certificate المدرب والمتدرب وجهة التدريب*

دورات اختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف، الهدف منها محدد سلفا وهو الاستعداد واجتياز الاختبار والحصول على شهادة مدير مشروع محترف PMP Certificate والجهات المصرح لها بتنفيذ هذه الدورات تلتزم بإطار عام ومعايير محددة من قبل PMI وعدد ساعات التدريب المؤهلة للتقديم للاختبار هى 35 ساعة ولذا يمكنك الحصول على الدورة بالقاهرة وتؤدي الاختبار بالرياض !!!!!!!
ومن الضروري التأكد من السيرة الذاتية للمدرب وخبراته المهنية كمدرب لهذه الدورات مع الخبرة لتغطية موضوعات الدورة مع العديد من الأمثلة والأسئلة.

أيضا التأكد من أن مركز التدريب يوفر المادة التدريبية المطلوبة للدورة وأن ساعات الدورة تتضمن التعريف بنوعية وأنماط الأسئلة المختلفة للاختبار وطبعا وفق الإصدار الأخير من PMBOK 3rd Edition.
التأكد كذلك من أن فعاليات الدورة تتضمن استخدام برنامج محاكاة Simulator لأسئلة الاختبار، كذلك تناول كافة المصطلحات Terminology والاختصارات المستخدمة فى PMBOK 

س: كيف يمكن للمتدرب اختيار مركز التدريب المناسب لهذه الدورة؟
ج: الإطلاع على مطوية الدورة وما بها من معلومات والتأكد من مطابقة محتوى وفعاليات الدورة للهدف منها
بذل بعض الجهد من خلال اتصالاتك الشخصية، او عن طريق الاتصال بمركز التدريب أو بمدرب الدورة و أسألهم توضيح مدى ملائمة الدورة للغرض منها.
كذلك الاتصال بالمتدربين السابقين للاستفسار عن مدى الاستفادة من المدرب والإطلاع على المادة التدريبية و شرائح العرض المستخدمة والسؤال عن اى مواد تدريبية إضافية Additional material والاستفادة من الدورة للاستعداد للاختبار، و مدى استعداد وجاهزية المكان،........

هناك العديد من مراكز التدريب المتميزة فى تقديم هذه الدورات سواء فى الرياض، جدة، دبي والقاهرة وكلها تتمتع بخبرات مهنية ومدربين أكفاء 
يمكنك الاتصال دوماً بفرع جمعية إدارة المشاريع بالمملكة أو فرع الجمعية بالقاهرة أو الاتصال بى للمزيد من المعلومات حول هذه الدورات
وبالتوفيق


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

><mnnnnnnnnnnkllllllllllllllll


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

thanks<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,,


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

thanks<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع مهم
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,,


----------



## esas (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم انا عايز اتقدم لشهادة Pmp ما هي الخطوات بالضبط وهل في سنوات خبرة لازم تبقي موجودة عشان ادخل الأمتحان ولا اي حد ممكن يدخل الأمتحان وهل لازم ادخل في دورة تدريب علي دخول الأمتحان افيدوني لآني حيران جدا مع العلم اني هاعمل كل ده علي حسابي علي فكرة انا مهندس مدني عندي خبرة 5سنوات


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (6 يناير 2007)

*PMP Certificate ما هو المطلوب؟*

الاخوة الكرام
متطلبات الحصول على شهادة مدير مشروع محترف تجدونها بموقع جمعية إدارة المشاريع
www.pmi.org
وعموما مرفق ملف اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا
بالتوفيق:81:


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك وبارك مشاركتك
برجاء إرسال نموذج أو نسخة من أسئلة شهادة الـ PMP إذا لديك لأنى بإذن الله تعالى قد إقترب موعد إختبارى للحصول على PMP ولك جزيل الشكر وعنوانى ahmd_sharqawy على الـ yahoo أو الـ hotmail


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكور علي عرض التجربة

وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك اخ شاهر .. واسأل الله ان ينفعك بها .. والعقبة لمن يحضر للاختبار .. و فالك التوفيق

الموضوع خطير ان صح كلام الاخ شاهر .. واتمنى منه ان يكتب خطاب رسمي يوضح فيه ماذهب اليه وان يثبت لهم بالدليل ما توصل اليه قدر المستطاع، وبعد ذلك يرسله الى رئيس جمعية ادارة المشاريع بمنطقته او يوصله لي وانا اقوم بتوصيله للجهات المعنية، كما اعتقد ان وجود الاخ المهندس محمد عبدالعال بيننا يسهل توصيل هذا الخطاب.
كما اطلب من المهندس محمد عبدالعال التوضيح على ما ذهب اليه الاخ المهندس شاهر.


----------



## صانع النجاح (14 مارس 2007)

*محاضرات مجانية حولpmp أدارة المشاريع الاحترافية*

Sac للتدريب تقدم محاضرات مجانية
ودعم لكل من يريد Pmp

أتيت بالمعلومة من مصادر موثوقة:78: 
الغريب أني لم أرى أي اعلان لهم

عموما 
النشر للفائدة
وبحاول احصل على مواعيد المحاضرات


----------



## m_halawa (19 مارس 2007)

*Pmp كلام على مسئوليتي*

أخواني الأعزاء

أني أحد مدربين PMP منذ ما يقارب عشر سنوات و محاضر بالجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة ومعتمد كمحاضر من الهيئة الامريكية للمهندسين المدنيين وماجستير في إدارة المشاريع من أثني عشر عاما واستشاري مسجل في ادارة المشاريع ومطبق لنظام PMI Standard وشهادة حق ولن أعمل دعاية لنفسي ولن أذكر شيئاً ولكن:

نصيحة لوجه لله تعالى لا بد أن يكون المركز معتمد من أمريكا ولكن ليس كل فرد حصل PMP أن يؤهل ليكون محاضرا لابد أن يكون المكز مصنف من معهد PMI في أمريكا REP مسجل ولكي تفعلوا الأمر ويتم تدريبكم بصورة صحيحة أدخلو على موقع PMI وأبحثو عن المكز المصنفه في السعودية أو غيرها من الدول مش كل واحد عدى أمتحان بالأختيارات أصبح محاضر ومن هذه الشكات في السعودية كثيرا منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر وموجود على موقع pmi نفسها
الاكاديمية السعودية
الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية HRD وغيرهما الكثير...

غير ذلك لا تنصتو لأن الموضوع تجاري أصبح فقط وهذا لوجه الله


----------



## صانع النجاح (19 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم

أزيك ؟

أنت تقول ((مش كل واحد عدى أمتحان بالأختيارات أصبح محاضر))

أنا لست مدرب ولا محاضر pmp ... وفقط متدرب ومع ذلك.... أعلم أن اختبارات pmp التي تقدمها pmi هي اختيارات !!!
يا أخي ... حتى اختبار التوفل اختيارات ...ووو

ليه مو عاجبك ... تريده دش كلام ؟ احنا مو طلاب جامعة !!

يا استاذ جامعة القاهرة ... ارحمنا يا عم 

.............

لا يكون قصدك المدرب ؟؟؟
ليه ... لأنه سعودي ؟؟
هل تريد pmp حصرية للمصريين ؟؟
يا أخي كلا المعهدين اللي تسوق لهم كل مدربينهم مصريين!!!

PMP تكتب باللون الأخضر ..... ولدينا من الكفاءات والمدربين من فاقوا من اعتمدوهم اصلا ..
وكم من تلميذ فاق استاذه ..

واذا على موقع pmi .. لا تعطيه اكبر من حجمه ..
كذا واحد يخبرني بأنه اتصل عليهم وما صاروا مدربين مؤهلين للتدريب وان كانوا معتمدين من pmi..
>> للمدرب صفات خاصة وله شهادات خاصة .... يعني لازم شهادة تدريب قبل اعتماد pmi

وانا شخصيا كلمت واحد من المعتمدين في الموقع ... رد على هندي يالله تفاهمت انا وياه ( يقول هذي مو مدرسة ) أخيرا حولني على فلبيني ...قالي اعطيني رقمك و(اسم الشخص) يكلمك اذا جاء ... قلت له هذا مو معهد ... قالي لا ... هذا مكتب مقاولات !!! 
>>> ليه كذا 

كلمت الرقم اللي يليه ( في موقع pmi) رد علي واحد قالي : ادربك خاص لحالك مقابل 10000 
ليه لحالي ؟؟؟ لأنه مو معهد ولا مدرب .... يمكن يريد رزق فوق عمله أو يمكن يريد يملئ وقت فراغه ؟؟؟!!

لازم تراجع قوائم الاعتماد في pmi قبل تفرض علينا 
صحيح مو كل الموجودين نفس الحال ... لكن لازم يعاد النظر فيها 
والعاقل يعرف وين يحط وقته قبل فلوسه


----------



## essa2000eg (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والله العظيم اننا عمرنا ما حنتعلم حاجة ومفيش امل ولا فايده دول ما اننا لسه بنفكر بطريقة مصرى وسعودى واماراتى وسودانى ومغربى و خلافه كده حرام والله الدنيا بتجرى لقدام واحنا لسه بنتخانق مع بعض العالم كده بيتحرك بسرعة الضوء واحنا لسه بنفكر بعصبية وقبلية وقالوها زمان وقالوها دولوقتى ومن الف سنه وقالها عمر ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه ( نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام فان ابتغينا العزه بغيره اذلنا الله ) ياريت نفهم ونعرف اننا كلنا اخوات ولازم نتحد ونحب بعض ونتمنى الخير لبعض بدون حقد او حسد واى تفوق لحد فى مجال تفوق للكل لو نفهم بس حتفرق معانا كتيير


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (20 أبريل 2007)

*شهادة مدير مشروع محترف - بعض الارشادات PMP certificate Hints tips*

الأخوة الكرام
تجدون برفقه بعض الارشادات حول شهادة مدير مشروع محترف


----------



## kingsize (28 أبريل 2007)

الأخ المهندس / البزاز
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
امتحان ال PMP يتم عن طريق النت في موقع معهد ادارة المشروعات الأمريكي PMI
ويتم دفع الرسوم وقدرها 390 دولار امريكي عن طريق بطاقة الأئتمان
ويتم تحديد وقت البداية ووقت النهاية باستخدام ساعة تناقصية امامك على الجهاز
وذلك اثناء اتصالك بالموقع عن طريق النت والمفترض انك تجيب على حوالي 250 سؤال 
باختيار الأجابة الصحيحة من بين 4 اجابات في خلال ساعتين فقط
وبعد ذلك يتم تقييم نسبة النجاح وعليها يتم ارسال الشهادة اليكم عن طريق البريد الدولي
اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق بأذن الله تعالى ، عساني اكون قدمت بعض المساعدة بما لدي
وعلى الله قصد السبيل
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m


----------



## شباطات (8 مايو 2007)

kingsize قال:


> الأخ المهندس / البزاز
> بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> امتحان ال PMP يتم عن طريق النت في موقع معهد ادارة المشروعات الأمريكي PMI
> ويتم دفع الرسوم وقدرها 390 دولار امريكي عن طريق بطاقة الأئتمان
> ...


اخي الكريم ، بالنسبة لإمتحان PMP في دولة الإمارات فإنه يتم في الامدايست في قرية دبي للمعرفة ، وللتسجيل للامتحان ودفع الرسوم فان ذلك يتم عن طريق النت كما تفضل الإخوة
بالنسبة لمدة الإمتحان فهي 4 ساعات ، و عدد الأسئلة 200 سؤال .

بالتوفيق للجميع 
م . جهاد الشباطات


----------



## m_halawa (8 مايو 2007)

*Pmi -rep الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية*

تقدم " الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية " خدمات تدريبية ودراسات موسعة في مجالات تنمية القوي البشرية وتطوير القوي العاملة .وتقدم الشركة برامج تدريبية في المجالات التالية : إدارية ومالية وسلوكية وهندسية وتطبيقات الحاسب ونظم المعلومات لمختلف المستويات الإدارية داخل وخارج المملكة. إضافة إلى البرامج التعاقدية حيث يتم إعداد وتحديد البرامج والمسارات التدريبية في ضوء خطط القوي العاملة والتدرج الوظيفي وتقييم الأداء والحقائب التدريبية وتنفيذها وفق الحاجات المحددة لكل مؤسسة .

وقد استفاد من خدماتنا في التدريب خلال الخمسة والعشرون عاماً الماضية أكثر من 100 ألف متدرب فى العديد من المدن العربية والأوربية ، يمثلون هيئات ووزارات ودوائر حكومية ومؤسسات وشركات ومصارف وبنوك متنوعة . منها أكثر من 100 جهة سعودية في القطاعين العام والخاص . ويقوم بتنفيذ هذه البرامج والدورات نخبة من خبراء التدريب وأساتذة الجامعات الملتزمين مهنياً والمشهود لهم بالكفاءة والتميز من الناحية العلمية والعملية في هذا المجال .


----------



## صانع النجاح (13 مايو 2007)

المركز: ساك للتدريب
المدرب : م.تركي التركي
هاتف: 4646619 1 966+
جوال: 500223677 966+

The Best


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (19 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك في الجميع ويجعله علما نافعا يارب للأسلم والمسلمين

أود الإشارة لبعض الأمور والنقاط بعض هذا الاختبار ولكن هناك مشكلة في الكتابة في المنتدى ولا ادري هل عامة لجميع الزملاء او خاصة بجهازي .على العموم لمنتدى المهندسين العرب وأعضاءه الزملاء الفضل الكبير بعد الله عز وجل في أعطائي ارشادات وفكرة شاملة للحصول على هذه الرخصة العلمية . لهذا أتوجه بالشكر للقائمين على هذا المنتدى وجميع زملائي في هذا المنتدى . أما بالنسبة للاختبار وكماهو معروف في نهاية الأختبار يتم استلام شهادة مرور الاختبار بالدرجات لكل بند كماهو مححد من المنظمة .
بغض النظر عن الشهادة ولكن المادة العلمية قيمة تبني كيفية التعامل مع المشاريع لتحقيق الهدف المنشود ونجاحه .وقدر ما تعلمت من هذه الشهادة قدر ماعرفت بعد العالم الثالث وخاصة المملكة من البعد عن تطبيق الأساليب العلمية الناجحة للمشاريع 
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (28 يونيو 2007)

المصادر كثيرة :وقد قرأت pmbok ثلاث مرات وكتاب ريتا ثلاث مرات وكتاب kime ثلاث مرات وتدربت على حل الكثير من المسائل والملخصات التي سوف انشرها في المنتدى وتدربت على الكثير من الأسئلة المشابهه 

وعلى العموم الاختبار يعتمد على الخبرة والمفهومية وليس الحفظ


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (23 يونيو 2008)

ألف مبروك يا باشمهندس علي الشهادة التي تعتبر خطوة مهمة للتطوير ، احتاج إلي نصائحك الغالية لأنني اجهز نفسي للامتحان قريباً ان شاء الله


----------



## EN_SA_AL (24 يونيو 2008)

الف مبروك \


----------



## elcaptin (24 يونيو 2008)

مبارك إن شاءالله


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (24 يونيو 2008)

مبارك أخي ..
و منها للأعلى منها...


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## حاتم سليمان (26 يوليو 2008)

ألف مبروك وإنشاء الله مراتب أعلى.


----------



## قلم معماري (26 يوليو 2008)

*مبروك*

الف مبروك ولو انها متاخرة ارجو المعذررة
موفق في الحياة ان شاء الله
:84::12::77::75:


----------



## virtualknight (28 يوليو 2008)

مبروك لك وبالتوفيق لك في حياتك العملية القادمة


----------



## Jamal (28 يوليو 2008)

ألف مبرووك على النجاح
ونتمنى للجميع ذلك
اتمنى منك افدتنا بخبراتك من حيث المواد التي ذكرتها
ومستوى الامتحان والامور الواجب التركيز عليها
وما هو الاختلاف بين المواد النظرية والاسئلة 
وما هو الجزء من الحياة العملية والخبرة الذي يجب ان يتوفر
ليعطي المقدرة على النجاح 
تمنباتي لك بالتوفيق:56:


----------



## Jamal (28 يوليو 2008)

ألف مبرووك على النجاح
ونتمنى للجميع ذلك
اتمنى منك افادتنا بخبراتك من حيث المواد التي ذكرتها
ومستوى الامتحان والامور الواجب التركيز عليها
وما هو الاختلاف بين المواد النظرية والاسئلة 
وما هو الجزء من الحياة العملية والخبرة الذي يجب ان يتوفر
ليعطي المقدرة على النجاح 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق:56:


----------



## albiladi (28 يوليو 2008)

الأخ / مهندس مشاريع طاقة
 لماذا تخصيص المملكة بالذات , هل كل المشاريع نفذت بطريقة خاطئة , أم أن الأشجار المثمرة دائماً ما ترمى بالحجارة , وعلى فكرة بما إنك Pmp مسئوليتك و مبادئك وأخلاقياتك المهنية على الأقل تفرض عليك الدقة في التقارير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 يوليو 2008)

اخونا الكريم مهندس مشاريع طاقة

الف الف مبروك

نهنئك ونبارك لك اجتياز الشهادة
والتمس لي العذر على تاخر التهنئة

فلم ار الموضوع الا الان

وفقك الله من نجاج الى اكثر نجاحا

وننتظر منك ان تفيدنا 
برؤيتك في 
كيفية الاستفادة من الشهادة في تطبيقات المشاريع

والقاء الضوء على الاخفاقات التي تراها ببعض المشاريع " بالطبع ليس كلها "
ورؤيتك لحلها من خلال الشهادة المهنية Pmp

دمت بكل خير

والف مبروك


----------



## albiladi (29 يوليو 2008)

كل من تعلم له حرفين قام ينظر على المملكة ,


----------



## ابوالقاسم (29 يوليو 2008)

مبارك ووفقك الله في حياتك العملية


----------



## eng_houssam (30 يوليو 2008)

ألف مبروك ياباش مهندس وان شاء الله من مرتبة لأعلى


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك ارجو ان تستخدم علمك في خدمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## foratfaris (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تم بحمد الله تجاوز امتحان الpmp بنجاح منذ فترة .....
ما اود ان انصح به اخواني:
1- التركيز على المسائل الحسابية EV
2- التركيز على فهم (وحفظ ) المخلات والمخراجات والادوات...(صعبة بدايتها..بس بشوي ممارسة والكتابة اليدوية الها مع المراجعة .... )
3- لو لم اتمكن من اجتياز الفحص لكان السبب هو اللغة الانكليزية..(بعض الاسئلة لم افهمها+لم افهم بعض الكلمات الرئيسية )
4- اعتمدت على ريتا كمساعد للتحضير وكنت اقرا الفصل من PMBOOK ثم اعيد قراته من ريتا....
5- استغرق التحضير 70 يوما.... 
6-واخيرا اود ان اضيف ... للاخوة الزملاء اننا هنا لنتعلم...وليس لنتشاحن.... ومن حق اي شخص عرض رؤياه بشكل موضوعي ما دامت غايته الوصول الى الافضل...اما انتقاص من قدر الاخرين بدون وجه حق فامر ليس مقبول...اشكر 
الأخ / مهندس مشاريع طاقة على عطاءه والف مبروك PMP....
واهديكم جميعا هذه الحكمة (يعرف الرجال بالحق ولا يعرف الحق بالرجال)
والسلام عليكم ...


----------



## ملتزم (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

و ألف مبارك و عقبال أعلى الشهادات

أخوك / ملتزم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كما ذكر الاخوة الاعزاء

عدد الاسئلة 200 سؤال
يتم ازالة 30 سؤال منهم لاسباب تتعلق بالبحث والتطوير لدى الهيئة الممتحنة
نسبة النجاح من 61%
بواقع 106 سؤال من ال 200 سؤال

واهم شيء بعد فترة دورة التأهيل للامتحان
هو حل الاسئلة

ولدينا هنا بمكتبة ادارة المشاريع المتخصصة
بنك اسئلة اختبار ال Pmp

يمكنك الاستعانة به
لان اهم شيء للحصول على تقدير عالِ
هو التدرب على نوعية الاسئلة وطريقة طرحها 
واحيانا تاتي الاسئلة كلها صحيحة
لكن في احد الاجابات الاربع اجابة هي الاصح وهي التي تعتبر ناجحة

وايضا من الافضل التقدم لنيل شهادة عضوية معهد ادارة المشروعات الأمريكي Pmi
لانهم يقدمون خصما على تكاليف اجتياز الامتحان

وفي تصوري الشخصي جدا
والذي لا يعدو الا رؤية خاصة

ارى ان نيل الشهادة اقل قدرا بكثير من 
الالمام بالمعلومات الفنية للدورة ومحاولة تطبيقها عمليا في اعمالنا اثناء ادارة المشاريع

فالهدف الرئيس هو 
ان يكون بيننا مدير مشروع مؤهل علميا بالتعرف على الاجراءات والعمليات التي يجب اجراؤها على المشروع
بهدف الوصول الى مشروع ناجح من حيث الوقت والتكلفة والجودة وارضاء صاحب المشروع حسب المتفق عليه في عقد المشروع

واعلم بالطبع كم هو ذا ثقل
ان يتقدم مدير المشروع بسابقة خبراته مع شهادة PMP

لكن يظل العمل الحقيقي بالمشروع هو الذي يعطي الشهادات وسابقة الاعمل
التي تجعل من يحتك بالمدير الناجح للمشروع 
ان يتصل به ثانيا وثالثا لمتابعة المشروعات معه بناء على جدارة عمله بالمشروع


كل الامنيات الطيبة لك اخي الكريم البزاز

​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*مدة الاختبار 4 ساعات*

ايضا اؤكد على ان مدة اجتياز الاختبار هي 4 ساعات وليست ساعتين

ومن الافضل 
ان يتم قراءة الاجابات قبل قراءة الاسئلة 
وذلك لكي نتعرف على اتجاه السؤال 
فكثيرا ما يتم حشو السؤال بالكثير مما ليس له علاقة بالسؤال
او الذي يمت له من بعيد 
فيتشتت القاريء ولا يركز في ما يدور بالسؤال 

وبالتوفيق واطيب الامنيات للجميع​


----------



## mustafasas (17 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله 
بس نتمني ان تخبرنا عن الامتحان ومدي صعوبته و عن المواد التي ذاكرت منها وهل يوجد بالامتحان اسئلة تختبر الحفظ مثل اسئلة الtools & tech وهل استخدمت كتاب ريتا ام كتاب اخر و ما هو هذا الكتاب حيث اني مقبل علي الامتحان و اتمني ان تزودني بخبرتك و يارب مكنش تقلت عليك 
و الف مبروك مرة اخري و مزيد من التقدم


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين في طاعة رب العالمين قل أميييييين


----------



## nejah.trabelsi (17 مارس 2009)

*PMP exam is easy*

Hi brothers
First I would like to express my sinceres congratulations for the new PMP
Me too I passed the exam last week here in Tunisia but the result will not be communicated before than one month as it was a based paper 
exam

for brothers who intend to take the exam, I ensure you that it is easy and all that you have to do is to undestand the Rita's book and to train your self with her CD in which you can find over than 1400 questions as similar as the PMP exam it self.
Of course, if you are already familiar with project management concepts, you will enjoy preparing the exam
Believe me , the only thing that it may be a problem is your understanding of english language and especially the good understanding of of the question (you must know what is the question asking about
And there is only few question that need memorization, about 5%, the rest of the questions are more situational questions. So you have to read carefully the question and make the difference between terms like most, least, best, last, should, better etc
You have also to memorize the EV formulas which are about 4 formulas

Another tip is that you have to uderstand the answers of the exam questions that are in the Rita's book because they are very useful and you can understand a lot of things by just doing this.

AND THAT'S IT

So I wish you good luck, and it's always a pleasure to see arabic community getting more and more experience and worthy careers

One last thing brothers, wish me good luck for my exam :7::7::7:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 مارس 2009)

Congratulations my friend
pray for me
I will Pass the exam next June 28, 2009


----------



## Alshahin (17 مارس 2009)

ألف مبروك 
تستاهل كل خير والله يوفق ويعلي مراتبك في الدنيا والاخرة
أنت أعطيت الأمل لكثير من المشاركين في المنتدى 
شكرا


----------



## م الفا (17 مارس 2009)

الحمد لله ان وفقك فى الامتحان وامنى لك وللجميع التوفيق فى الحياه العملية والاستفاده مما درسته فى تطوير اداء المسلمين فكل على ثغره من ثغرات الاسلام.جعل الله هذا العلم خالصا لوجه.


----------



## mustafasas (18 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز nejah ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك و تكون نجحت بالفعل و انت و الله مع الاخ بن العميد فعلا طمنتونا جدا عن الامتحان و مشاركتك رائعة من حيث ذكر الدروس المستفادة و ما يمكن لنا ان نفعله و نركز عليه قبل دخول الامتحان ربنا يكرمك و الف شكر لكل من شارك بمعلومة و ادعوا لي انا ان شاء الله ادخل الامتحان يوم 30-3-2009


----------



## ابن العميد (18 مارس 2009)

ربنا يوفقنا ويوفقكم جمعيا وينجحكم يارب
واهم حاجه متحفظش وبس ولكن تفهم هتعمل ايه في المواقف اللي بالاسئلة


----------



## ابن العميد (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي نهر النيل واخواني الاعزاء
حبيت اوضح ازاي زاكرت
اولا كنت باخد الكورس وبذاكره نفس اليوم بالليل
وبعدين بدأت احفظ اسماء المراحل وتتابعها (هتتعب شوية بس بعد كده هتتستف في دماغك وهتديلك ثقة بنفسك)
وبعدين بدأت اجمع العلاقات بين المراحل بالرسم زي اللي موجود بالكتاب(ببساطة)
وبعدين بدأت افصل تفصيل لكل مرحلة مخرجات اساسية (يعني ممكن مرحله فيها خمس مخرجات اعرف الاهم وبس)
وبعدين بدأت اعرف الدخل والخرج بصفة عامة
وبعدين احل اسئلة 
كانت تجربة جميلة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (31 مارس 2009)

*أول ليلة و انا pmp*




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بفضل الله نجحت امس 30مارس في اختبار
الpmp من المرة لاولي و لله الحمد و اردت ان اشارككم فرحتي كذلك ان اقدم اي مساعدة ممكنة لكل من يستعد لدخول الامتحان او يفكر في بدأ المذاكرة حيث اني استفدت كثيرا من مشاركات الاخوة الذين نجحوا من قبل و من الملفات التي يرسلها بعض الاخوة لتلخيص الكتاب و اود ان اتقدم بالشكر للمهندس عبد القادر حجاج للمساعدة الصادقة اللي قدمها لي اثناء مرحلة التدقيق علي الاوراق الخاصة بي من قبل pmi و ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمه يوم 28يونيو و ينجح - بالنسبة للمتحان ان لغاية الان مش عارف هو كان صعب و الا سهل كل اللي انا عارفه اني من ساعة ما دخلت لغاية ما خرجت و انا بحل و خلصت مع نهاية الوقت و كان معي صديق بنذاكر مع بعض و اخذنا الكورس مع بعض و دخلنا الامتحان مع بعض و هوم بردة الحمد لله نجح و حدث معاه نفس الشيء انه خلص علي نهاية الوقت و ذلك عكس كل ما قراناه من انه يمكن الانتهاء من اول دورة علي جميع الاسئلة من ساعتين و نصف الي ثلاث ساعات فلذلك نصيحتي لكل من يتقدم للمتحان انه يتمرس علي انه يقعد علي امتحان كامل اكتر من مرة لمدة اربع ساعات عشان يعرف ازاي يلحق ينظم الرتم بتاعه خلال الامتحان - اما بالنسبة للمذاكرة فقد ذاكرت من ريتا فقط و هي كافية جدا جدا مع الكتاب الاصلي طبعا و محاولة فهم كل شيء و ليس الحفظ لان الامتحان مفيهوش اي حاجة حفظ حتي ال t&t بردة اللي بيسألوا فيها بيسالوا فيها بشكل فيه لفة مش مباشرة خالص بس لو الواحد مذاكر كويس بيجاوب كمان اهم حاجة في الامتحان ان الواحد ما يفقدش تركيزه مهما حصل و لو وجد انه مش متاكد من اجابات لاسئلة كثيرة ما يهموش لان انا في الامتحان كنت حاسس اني مش متاكد من اي حاجة بس مخلتش الاحساس ده يسيطر عليه -علي العموم اي حد عايز اي حاجة انا تحت امره و ان شاء الله موفقين ان شاء الله
ملحوظة اللي عايز يحل امتحان كويس قبل الامتحان الحقيقي يحل امتحان head first لانه الي جانب اسئلة ريتا قريب من مستوي الامتحان الحقيقي


----------



## mustafasas (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو أبي بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا هو موجود هنا في المنتدي اظن في المكتبة و بالنسبة لنموذج الامتحان head first ان شاء الله انزله هنا بكرة ان شاء الله اوممكن تدخل علي موقعهم و تلاقيه لانه مجاني بس نصيحتي ليك انك لو مذاكر كويس تدخل الامتحان قبل ما الامتحان علي النظام الجديد ما يبدأ بعد 30 من شهر يونيو انا قدمت للمتحان في الكويت بس اخذت الكورس في مصر و تكلفة الامتحان 550 دولار تدفع علي النت علي موقع اسمه prometric - بالنسبة لاخي مهندس عبد القادر و الله انا سعيد جدا انك كنت فاكر ميعاد امتحاني و كنت مهتم لاخباري و ان شاء الله تنجح من اول مرة و انا نفسي اقدم لك انت و كل اعضاء المنتدي اي خدمة او اي معلومة تحتاجها لا تترد في السوال و ان شاء الله اجاوب في اقرب وقت عن اي شيء يخص الموضوع و بالنسبه للاخ الزئبق لو كنت لسه بتبدأ تقرا الموضوع من الكتاب الجديد فاني افضل ان تنتظر قليلا لانه للان لا توجد مراجع عن الموضوع الجديد لعندما تتواجد هذه المراجع سوف تضتر لشائها كلها باسعار غالية جدا لانها سوف تكون جديدة كما ان الامتحان علي النظام الجديد لم يختبر فلذلك انصحك ان تاخذ وقتك في المذاكرة الجيدة و فهم الجداول و الرسومات البيانية حتي تتضح الصورة او تحاول انك تذاكر الاصدار القديم و تمتحن قبل 30 يونيو و انا بصراحة مش عارف ده وقت كافي للمذاكرة و الا لا لاني مش عارف ايه المعلومات اللي عندك علي العموم الموضوع محتاج قرار منك و بعدين تشوف بعد كدة ازاي تاخد خطوات لتنفيذ ما قررته و كما قلت سابقا انا مستعد لاي مساعدة و شكرا للكل و تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## الزئبق (31 مارس 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبه للاخ الزئبق لو كنت لسه بتبدأ تقرا الموضوع من الكتاب الجديد فاني افضل ان تنتظر قليلا لانه للان لا توجد مراجع عن الموضوع الجديد لعندما تتواجد هذه المراجع سوف تضتر لشائها كلها باسعار غالية جدا لانها سوف تكون جديدة كما ان الامتحان علي النظام الجديد لم يختبر فلذلك انصحك ان تاخذ وقتك في المذاكرة الجيدة و فهم الجداول و الرسومات البيانية حتي تتضح الصورة او تحاول انك تذاكر الاصدار القديم و تمتحن قبل 30 يونيو و انا بصراحة مش عارف ده وقت كافي للمذاكرة و الا لا لاني مش عارف ايه المعلومات اللي عندك علي العموم الموضوع محتاج قرار منك و بعدين تشوف بعد كدة ازاي تاخد خطوات لتنفيذ ما قررته و كما قلت سابقا انا مستعد لاي مساعدة و شكرا للكل و تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق



اشكرك جزي الشكر اخي الكريم على هذه النصيحة الغالية 
من وجهة نظرى ان الامتحان فى الاصدار الجديد لن يكون مختلفا كثيرا عن الاصدار الحالي واتصور ان الامتحان سيكون بنفس الاسلوب مع اضافة التعديلات الجديدة والغاء ما تقرر الغاؤه 
المشكلة الفعلية ستكون فى توفر المصادر الحديثة كما تفضلت وكذلك فى توفر نماذج امتحانات تشتمل على التعديلات الاخيرة 

احب اسأل : كتاب pmbok الاصدار الجديد والذى قمنا بتنزيله من الموقع يحتوي على حوالى 450 صفحة كلها بيانات متداخلة ورسومات وجداول وغيره كما سلف وان ذكرت فهل نحن مطالبون بحفظ كل هذه الصفحات ؟ وهل مطالبون بحفظ الجداول والتعريفات ..؟ ام ان المطلوب ان نحفظ كل هذا وزيادة عليه ان نحل المسائل التى تتعلق بموضوعات الهندسة القيمية والجدولة وغيرها؟
ههههههه الصراحة انا اشوف محتاج سنة مذاكرة مش شهر ولا شهرين ؟؟
تسلم على التواصل وشكرا


----------



## mustafasas (31 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس زئبق انت مش محتاج تحفظ اي حاجة خالص كل اللي انت محتاجه تقرا الكتاب اكثر من مرة و تقرا كتاب تاني يشرح الكتاب الاصلي مثل ريتا او اي كتاب تفضله (انا افضل ريتا جدا) يعني تقرا الكتاب الاصلي فصل فصل و بعد كل فصل في الكتاب الاصلي تقرا الفصل المقابل له في ريتا و تخلص المرة الاولي علي هذه الطريق و ثم ترجع و تكرر نفس الخطوات تاني مرة بس القارءه تاني مرة تكون اسرع وو تزود عليها انك تحل الاسئلة اللي في اخر كل فصل في ريتا و كلما قراءت اكثر تكتشف انك حاجات كنت بتقراها وفاكر انك فاهمها تلاقي نفسك بتفهمها بطريقة اكثر عمقا و ده سببه ان الكتاب كله متكامل يعني ممكن تفهم حاجة موجودة اول الكتاب من حاجة موجودة اخر الكتاب انا لغاية الايام اللي قبل الامتحان كنت اقرء ريتا المرة الاخير و اكتشفت اني بفهم حاجات بطريقة مختلفة و اكثر عمقا و دي كانت القراءه الرابعة طبعا انا زودتها شوية في عدد مرات القراءة لان انا هدفي من المذاكرة مش مجرد الحصول علي الشهادة و لكن الاستفادة الحقيقية من المعلومات اللي انا بقراها و ده و الله مش كلام نظري ده حقيقي و هو ده السبب اللي خلاني انجح لاني مكنتش مهتم بالنجاح اد ما كنت مهتم بالفهم و كنت لما موضوع مش قادر افهمه اروح ادور عليه بره في الكتب المتخصصة بس موضوعات قليلة جدا لانك لو حاولت تعمل كدة عايز سنين من المذاكرة لان اعتقد ان محدش كتير فينا في وطننا العربي بيشتغل في مكاتب ادارة مشروعات متخصصة او علي الاقل مكاتب ادارة مشروعات كما يعرفونها في الخارج هنا الموضوع مجرد جداول زمنية اكتر منه ادارة متكاملة للمشروعات- اعذرني ان كنت باطول عليك في الكلام بس اناعايز انقل لكم كل اللي انا عرفته عشان يمكن تاخد معلومة من الكلام ده و تفيدك ان شاء الله و انا تحت امرك في اي استفسار اي وقت


----------



## mustafasas (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي سامح انا برضوا اخذت الكورس في امديست كان المحاضر اللي باخد معاه اسمه مهندس حازم بس رائع جدا و خبرته ما شاء الله رهيبة و ان شاء الله موفق بس انت طبعا اكيد ناوي تمتحن قبل 30 من شهر 6 طبعا بالنسبة للمذاكرة افضل شيء تعمله (انا معملتوش بس كنت اتمني اعمله ) انك تكون قاري الفصل اللي حتاخده قبل ما تروح الكورس بمعني انك لو النهاردة رايح تاخد الفصل الاول حاول تقراه من ريتا قبل ما تروح عشان اكيد حيتولد عندك استفسارات لما تقرا و مع كلام المحاضر و الشرح حتلاقي نفسك بتتفاعل و مع التفاعل حتلاقي نفسك بدأت تفهم معظم الاشياء الجديدة و لا تستهين بالشرح لان انا كنت واخد الكورس من سنة بس لغاية الان بفتكر كل حاجة كانت بتتقال في الكورس و بالتالي كانت بتسهل عليه حاجات كتير و بعد ما تاخد الكورس يفضل انك تشتغل فيه اول ما تروح او تاني يوم بالكتير بس تذاكره بالطريقة اللي انت متعود عليها بمعني انك مثلا تقرا الكتاب و بعدين تقرا ريتا زي م ما انت مخطط لنفسك لان انا في اعتقادي ان فترة الكورس و المذاكرة الجيد خلالها حتوفر معاك وقت انت محتاجه لان انت مش ادامك وقت كتير تاخد راحتك فيه (بس ده مش معناه ان الوقت قليل ) بس اللي اقصده انك لازم تخطط بالضبط للفترة اللي ناقصة عشان توصل لهدفك في الوقت المناسب ليك 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و تحت امرك في اي استفسار


----------



## JUNIOR PLANNER (2 أبريل 2009)

*الله يطمنك يا بشمهندس*

اولا انا بشكرك على مشاركتك دي اللي طمنتي جدا , لأن انا اعتمدت على كتاب ريتا والفاست تراك في المذاكرة , وبالنسبة لامتحان head first الحمد لله جبت فيه 90 % , انا كنت متردد ادخل امته الامتحان وحاسس اني لازم اخد وقت اكتر من كده وكنت فاكر الامتحان اللي انا حليته ده اسهل من الامتحان الحقيقي بكتير ومبيعبرش عن مستوى الاسئلة , بس بعد مشاركتك دي انشاء الله حقدم في اقرب فرصة , ليه بس سؤال واحد , تفتكر ان 90 % في امتحانhead first تخليني اعدي الامتحان الحقيقي . ياريت ترد عليه , وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafasas (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
اخي العزيز junior planner عايز اطمنك ان اسئلة ريتا اللي في الفاست تراك كويسة جدا انا قبل الامتحان بفترة قصيرة حليت ال1400 سوال بتوع ريتا كلهم ما عدا integration و بعدين اسئلة مختلفة بتاع الف سوال كدة من كتاب اسمه cross wind للاسف عندي بس ورق مش سوفت كوبي و في الاخر حليت الhead first بس ان جبت في الامتحان بتاع head first نسبة (78%) فقط يعني انت ما شاء الله عليك بس بشرط ان عملت الامتحان في اربع ساعات بالضبط فلو انت عملت الامتحان في الظروف دي يبقا ما شاء الله عليك و ادخل بسرعة الامتحان بشرط انك تعرف تتحكم في اعصابك اقرا المشاركة دي و قولي انك قريتها و متابع معايا و ان شاء الله اقولك ايه اللي وترني في الامتحان و ازاي ان اتغلبت عليه بس مبدائيا ريتا و الفاست تراك كافي جدااااااا منتظر ردك معلش عشان رايح الحق الصلاة


----------



## mustafasas (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز مهندس رضا الفطاطري انا مش عارف يعني ايه المرحلة الثالثة من قراءة ريتا يعني انت ذاكرت ريتا تلات مرات ؟؟؟؟ و لو كان ده صح هل قريت الكتاب الاصلي ؟؟؟
بالنسبة لقراءة ريتا تلات مرات ده ممتاز جدا تقريبا برده انا قريتها تلات مرات و الرابعة قريتها كلها مرة واحدة كدة في اربع خمس ايام يعني عدد مراتك كافي جدا بحيث يخليك فاهم الموضوع كويس جدا و الرقت كافي لدخول الامتحان بس حاول تبعت الورق بسرعة و تكون مجهز ورقك للAUDIT و الAUDIT ده معناه انك بتبعت تقولهم ان شهادتي مثلا بكالريوس هندسة و عملت 35 ساعة تدريب ة خبراتي مشروع أ و مشروع ب و مشروع ج و هكذا فهما بيعملوا حاجة من اتنين يا اما بياخدوا كلامك كدة علي طول و يقولك قدم للامتحان او بيقولك انت تم اختيارك في مرحة الAUDIT و هي التدقيق علي صحة ورقك بمعني انهم بيقولوا لك ابعت لنا صورة الشهادة بتاعة التخرج بتاعتك و ابعت لنا صورة شهادة الدورة بتاعة ادارة المشروعات اللي بتمثل 35 ساعة و بيبعتوا لك فورم به المشاريع اللي انت ذكرتها أ و ب و ج مثلا (المقصود ب أ و ب و ج ) اسماء مشروعات يعني انت عاملها و يقولوا لك كل فورمه تمثل مشروع ومطلوب منك تمضي المشروع ده من مدير مشروعك اللي كان مسئول عنك في المشروع ده يعني تروح لمدير المشروع أ و تخليه يمضي علي الفورمه اللي بتمثل المشروع أ و هكذا و بعدين تبعت ده كله بالبريد مش البريد الالكتروني بواسطة حاجة زي ال dhl مثلا و بعد ما يوصلهم الكلام ده يردوا عليك ان شاء الله بالموافقة وهما بيحتفظوا لنفسهم بالحق انهم يكلمواتلفونيا مدير كل مشروع لو هما ارادوا بس هما معملوش معايا كدة 
علي فكرة هما بيقولوا انهم بياخدوا نسبة 5 بالمئة بس من اللي بيتقدم بيتعمل عليه audit بس انا و كل الناس اللي قدمت معايا كلهم اتاخدوا audit (كان معايا واحد صاحبي و بنذاكر مع بعض و دفعنا في نفس الوقت علي النت و احنا الاتنين اتاخدنا audi ( فواضح ان ال5 بالميه دول كتير اوي ) واحنا كلنا بنوقع فيها و خصوصا اليومين دول عشان كان فيه ناس اصدقائنا خدوا الشهادة السنة اللي فاتت لم يتم اختيارهم فيه علي العموم اعمل حسابك في الوقت انك حتتاخد في ال audit و لو ما اتاخدتش خير و بركة انا طولت عليك اوي بس ده عشان انا عايز اوصل لك كل اللي انا اعرفه و كمان مشاركتي الجايه عامه لكل اللي عايز يقدم اليومين دول


----------



## mustafasas (3 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظه عامة لكل متقدم للامتحان اليومين دول 
الوقت المطلوب منك قبل دخول الامتحان 
1 - تملا سجلات مشاريعك علي موقع pmi و في خلال 5 ايام عمل (بدون السبت و الاحد ) بيردوا عليك يقولك ادفع
2 - اول ما تدفع بيقولك انت اخترت لل audit و الا لأ لو اختاروك بيبعتوا ليك فورم الاaudit في وقتها و انت بقا ادامك 30 يوم عشان ترجع تبعت الورق تاني بس انت طبعا في الوقت الضيق اللي ادامنا من هنا لغاية اخر يونيو لا تنتظر كتير حاول تبعت بسرعة عشان كدة لما تكتب مشروع اتاكد ان مدير مشروعك ده موجود في المكان اللي انت فيه و انه حيمضي لك و انك مش حتعد تلف عليه و انه ادامك علي طول و يفضل انك تكتب كام مشروع كدة يعملوا ال4500 ساعة المطلوبة و يكون ليهم مدير واحد بس
3 - بتبعت الورق في الdhl بياخد 3 ايام تقريبا بشرط ميكونش فيهم سبت و حد عشان الpmi بيكون قافل
4 - بياخدوا تقريبا في ال pmi من 4 الي 5 ايام و بيبعتوا ان شاء الله بالموافقة 
يعني الوقت المطلوب منك هو 13 يوم زائد الوقت اللي انت بتاخده عقبال ما تجهز ورقك و تمضيه 
يعني لازم اللي عايز يلحق يدخل الامتحان قبل 30 يونيو يحسب الحسبة اللي فاتت كحد ادني للوقت المطلوب للتقديم و اول ما يردوا عليك ممكن تعمل تحديد معاد الامتحان في اقرب وقت ممكن بس خلي بالك ان ممكن المركز اللي بتمتحن فيه بيكون مش فاضي فتاخد في الموضوع ده بتاع يومين تلاتة كمان واسف اسف للتطويل و انا تحت امر اي حد عايز توضيح اكتر


----------



## yakoot100 (4 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم ممكن تتفضل برفع كتاب ريتا للاهمية


----------



## mustafasas (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نسيت اقول ان لو الشهادة بتاعة التخرج بالعربي ممكن كل واحد يكتب بنفسه ورقة فيها ترجمة الشهادة للانجليزي و يبعتها دون الحاجة لتضيع الوقت في استخراج شهادة بالانجليزي من الكلية (انا عملت كدة )


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 أبريل 2009)

هو ايه حكاية head first والامتحان اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عليه ده ، هو مش ده الكتاب اللى مرسوم عليه الجدع الاسيوى واللى مكتوب بخط الايد ده ، وهل الكتاب ده له نماذج امتحانات الكترونية ولا هى اللى فى الكتاب وانتوا بتحطوا لنفسكم درجات
ارجو الافادة


----------



## mustafasas (5 أبريل 2009)

مهندس عبد القادر فعلا كتاب ال head first ده هو الكتاب اللي عليه الجدع الاسيوي اللي مكتوب بخط اليد بس هو ليه نسخة تانية عبارة عن 89 صفحة تمثل امتحان بس امتحان كويس اوي او دخلت علي الموقع بتاعهم ممكن تنزله لو ما لقيتهوش قولي و انا ان شاء الله ادبرهولك و انزلهولك هنا اي خدمه يا مهندسنا


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (5 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس مصطفي جزاك الله خيرا علي المعلومات القيمه والنصائح الغاليه وبارك الله فيك وبالنسبه للاخ المهندس الزئبق فانا قرأت فصل الجوده من الاصدار الجديد والواضح ان الاختلافات بين الاصدار الجديد والقديم طفيفه جدا وليست جوهريه مع تمنياتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (6 أبريل 2009)

ألف مبروك أخي مصطفى وتمنياتي لك بالتفوق دائما


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أبريل 2009)

الف الف مبروك ياهندسة علي النجاح
وكمان علي فكرة انا خلصت الامتحان خلال ساعتين ونصف بس اهم حاجه التركيز وضبط الوقت


----------



## mustafasas (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمهندس رضا و المهندس الجنزوري و الله يبارك فيكم وبالنسبة لاخي المهندس بن العميد فعلا انا في كل الاختبارات اللي عملتها قبل الامتحان كنت بخلص في تلات ساعات بس في الامتحان الحقيقي انا و زميلي اللي كان معايا خلصنا بعد 4 ساعات بالضبط بس يمكن ده لاننا اتفقنا علي اسلوب معين في الحل اننا لا نترك اي سوال بدون اجابه و نحل جميع الاسئلة في وقتها و يمكن ده اللي خلنا نخلص بعد اربع ساعات بالضبط بس كان علي اخر الامتحان تقريبا مفيش اسئلة متروكة


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (8 أبريل 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بفضل الله نجحت امس 30مارس في اختبار
> الpmp من المرة لاولي و لله الحمد و اردت ان اشارككم فرحتي كذلك ان اقدم اي مساعدة ممكنة لكل من يستعد لدخول الامتحان او يفكر في بدأ المذاكرة حيث اني استفدت كثيرا من مشاركات الاخوة الذين نجحوا من قبل و من الملفات التي يرسلها بعض الاخوة لتلخيص الكتاب و اود ان اتقدم بالشكر للمهندس عبد القادر حجاج للمساعدة الصادقة اللي قدمها لي اثناء مرحلة التدقيق علي الاوراق الخاصة بي من قبل pmi و ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمه يوم 28يونيو و ينجح - بالنسبة للمتحان ان لغاية الان مش عارف هو كان صعب و الا سهل كل اللي انا عارفه اني من ساعة ما دخلت لغاية ما خرجت و انا بحل و خلصت مع نهاية الوقت و كان معي صديق بنذاكر مع بعض و اخذنا الكورس مع بعض و دخلنا الامتحان مع بعض و هوم بردة الحمد لله نجح و حدث معاه نفس الشيء انه خلص علي نهاية الوقت و ذلك عكس كل ما قراناه من انه يمكن الانتهاء من اول دورة علي جميع الاسئلة من ساعتين و نصف الي ثلاث ساعات فلذلك نصيحتي لكل من يتقدم للمتحان انه يتمرس علي انه يقعد علي امتحان كامل اكتر من مرة لمدة اربع ساعات عشان يعرف ازاي يلحق ينظم الرتم بتاعه خلال الامتحان - اما بالنسبة للمذاكرة فقد ذاكرت من ريتا فقط و هي كافية جدا جدا مع الكتاب الاصلي طبعا و محاولة فهم كل شيء و ليس الحفظ لان الامتحان مفيهوش اي حاجة حفظ حتي ال t&t بردة اللي بيسألوا فيها بيسالوا فيها بشكل فيه لفة مش مباشرة خالص بس لو الواحد مذاكر كويس بيجاوب كمان اهم حاجة في الامتحان ان الواحد ما يفقدش تركيزه مهما حصل و لو وجد انه مش متاكد من اجابات لاسئلة كثيرة ما يهموش لان انا في الامتحان كنت حاسس اني مش متاكد من اي حاجة بس مخلتش الاحساس ده يسيطر عليه -علي العموم اي حد عايز اي حاجة انا تحت امره و ان شاء الله موفقين ان شاء الله
> ملحوظة اللي عايز يحل امتحان كويس قبل الامتحان الحقيقي يحل امتحان head first لانه الي جانب اسئلة ريتا قريب من مستوي الامتحان الحقيقي



الف مبروووووووووك الاخ المهندس مصطفى على النجاح واجتياز الامتحان واتمنى لك دوما التوفيق
عزيزى ارجو النصح فانا مقبل على الامتحان فى مايو القادم ان شاء الله فاتمنى ان اجد عندك امتحانات مع الاجابات النموذجية ..​


----------



## steef_40 (8 أبريل 2009)

نصيحة من القلب يجب دراسة الانكليزية بشكل جدي مع التحضير للامتحان لان هذا السبب كان الرئيسي في فشلي بالمحاولة الاولى قبل اسبوع


----------



## mustafasas (10 أبريل 2009)

*بعض الامتحانات*

ده اول امتحان انا حليته بس بصراحة هو صعب و يعقد شوية بس ميزته انك من خلاله بتحس بمدي فهمك للموضوعات المختلفة و ايه اللي انت كنت فاكر نفسك فاهمه بس بتطلع مش فاهمه و عشان كدة فوموا بالمحاولة فيه بس ممكن بعد ما تخلصوا مذاكره خالص علي فكرة هو موجود علي النت و متاح من خلال المؤلف بس انا قولت انزله هنا و انت تنزلوه علي طول اختصارا للوقت و ان شاء الله كل شوية احط امتحان بس عشان المساحة هنا مش مساعدة


----------



## mustafasas (15 أبريل 2009)

*Head first*

ده اخر امتحان حليته قبل دخولي الامتحان و في رايي انه اكثر امتحان مجاني قريب للواقع من حيث توزيع الاسئلة و هكذا و اسف علي التاخير في رفعه


----------



## أسامة م ز (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
النصائح المستمدة من تجربتي في إجتياز إمتحان PMP هي كالتالي:
أولا : الجهد الطويل الأمد (من 3 أشهر إلى 6 أشهر)
1- قراءة كتاب ال PMBOK .
2- قراءة تعاريف المصطلحات المكتوبة في نهاية كتاب ال PMBOK وإعادة قراءة المهم منها قبل الإمتحان بأيام قليلة.
3- قراءة كتاب ريتا مرتين (والأفضل ثلاثة مرات) بدون محاولة الحفظ البصم.
4- تحليل المعلومات ومقارنتها بين الكتابين
5- التأكد من فهم المعلومات التي درستها من خلال مراجعة المصطلحات المكتوبة (مكتوب مع كل مصطلح أرقام الصفحات المكرر فيها في كتاب ريتا) في نهاية كتاب ريتا بنداً بنداً، محاولة الإستذكار قبل الرجوع لشرح البند في الكتاب (يوجد أكثر من 500 مصطلح).
6- الربط بين كل مصطلح وبين كلمة أو عدة كلمات تعتبر مفتاح لهذا المصطلح (مثلا :​Risk: Uncertainty
Assumptions: may or may not
Pareto Chart: prioritize; facilitate to select proper correction action 
Organization Process Assets: Lessons learned, company processes…etc
Enterprise Env. Factors: Culture, Existing systems
And so on.
7- بعد الإنتهاء من البنود 1و2و3 للمرة الأولى يجب _رسم خريطة_ لتدفق المدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات بين كل العمليات ال44 ويمكن الحصول على هكذا خريطة من البحث بالأنترنت أو عمل خريطة خاصة بك، وذلك بالرجوع للجدول الموجود في كتاب الPMBOK في نهاية Chapter 3 وهو يوضح إحداثيات كل عملية وموقعها من مجموعات العمليات ومن مناطق المعرفة.ستكون هذه الخريطة المرجع الدائم لك حتى تقدم الإمتحان، وهنا أقول أنه من الصعب حفظ الخريطة ولكن مع الإستمرار بالنظر لها وتحليلها وملاحظة أسهم التدفق من عملية لأخرى ستدرك وبسهولة أين أنت ضمن الإمتحان.
مواصفات الخريطة:
· ترسم على ورقة A3 أو A2 
· مجموعات العمليات الخمسة من الأعلى أفقيا، مناطق المعرفة يسارا شاقوليا، والعمليات موزعة حسب موقعها الصحيح.(تماما مثل الجدول المذكور سابقا).
· تكتب المدخلات الرئيسية قبل كل عملية، والمخرجات بعدها والأدوات أسفلها بخط أنعم من خط العملية نفسها 
· ترسم خطوط التدفق للمخرجات والمدخلات بين العمليات على شكل أسهم ذات رأس موجه.
· إذا شعرت أن الخريطة مكتظة بالمعلومات بإمكانك أستثناء بعض المدخلات والمخرجات ووضعها على خريطة أخرى، المهم أن تدرك أن الخريطتين كل متكامل.
ملاحظة: الهدف من الخريطة هو هيكلة المادة كلها ككل متكامل في الدماغ، وبدون ذلك لاتظن أنك ستنجح، لاخيار آخر.وهنا تكمن أهمية الحفظ، وهنا أقول لك إذا كان من الصعب أن تتذكر الخريطة من الفهم، يجب عليك أن تحفظ على عكس ما نسمعه في كتب التدريب.

8- ممارسة الإمتحان على ال FASTrack بعد كل مرحلة ختم للكتاب، ضع نفسك في جو الإمتحان لمدة 4 ساعات وجاوب على ال200 سؤال. مارس الإمتحان على الأقل 3 مرات.


البنود السابقة لاتكفي للنجاح بالإمتحان، 

ثانياً: الجهد المطلوب قبل الإمتحان بفترة قصيرة (15 يوم تقريبا) 
هنا يكمن سر النجاح

أنشاء الله سأكتب هذا الجزء خلال يومين

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ​


----------



## سامر كمال (18 أبريل 2009)

والله يا أخي لا أعلم أين تكمن المشكلة فقد ذاكرت في المرة الأولى من الPMBOk وريتا وحليت الأسئلة الموجودة في كتاب ريتا مع إمتحان تجريبي لمدة أربع ساعات، وفي المرة الثانية ركزت الجهد على المواضيع التي رسبت فيها في الامتحان وحليت أسئلة إضافية عنها. والمشكلة أن معظم الأسئلة التي وردت في الامتحان الثاني كنت مكررة وتكررت حيرتي معها .
كنت أحتار بين الاجابات وأتردد في الإختيار، أظن هذه هي المشكلة ولا أعرف لها حل .

أما عن التغييرات التي بين الإصدارين فقد قرأت الإختلافات بينهما وأهم الاختلافات يكمن في دمج بعض العمليات وإلغاء عمليتين وإضافة عمليتين.


----------



## أسامة م ز (20 أبريل 2009)

*نظرية الأبعاد والفلاتر للنجاح بال pmp*






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504-7.html​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:*

*أخوتي الكرام كنت قد كتبت جزء من تجربتي بالنجاح بشهادة مدير مشروع محترف **PMP** في مشاركة سابقة موجودة بالرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129335.html*

*أما اليوم فسأذكر تجربتي التي جعلتني أتجاوز الإمتحان في المرة الثانية (حيث أنني فشلت في المرة الأولى لأنني لم آخذ موضوع الأبعاد بعين الإعتبار) وهي كما ذكرت أن السر في طريقة تناول السؤال وليس بالمحتوى المعرفي فقط.*

*وخرجت بعملية أو مفهوم أطلقت عليه أسم *_*نظرية الأبعاد*_ _* والفلاتر*_ * وأستخدام هذه الطريقة ليس خياري، فحتى يتم النجاح يجب أستخدامها وأليكم الشرح:*

*مقدمة:*

*أسئلة إمتحان ال**PMP** لاتأتي ببعد واحد فقط وإنما تتأتي بأبعاد مختلفة، واذا لم يدرك الممتحن هذه الأبعاد سيكون مصيره الرسوب، فمن الأسئلة من يأتي ببعد واحد ومنها من يأتي ببعدين ومنها من يأتي بثلاثة ومنها من يأتي بأربعة أبعاد أو أكثر، *_*فكلما زادت حيرتك بالإجابة فهذا يعني أن السؤال ذو أبعاد مختلفة وكثيرة*__*.*_
*والمشكلة الحقيقة أننا أعتدنا في مناهجنا أستخدام أسئلة ببعد واحد، أو بالأحرى طبيعة الدراسة الأكاديمية تعزز ذلك، ولكن عندما يتعلق الموضوع بالخبرة والأسئلة ذات الخيارات المتعددة، فعندها يظهر موضوع الأبعاد في الأسئلة بشكل أوضح.*

*- أمثلة:*
*عندما يكون السؤال محدد كسؤال يقول ماهو ال**output** للعملية كذا بإمكانك التوجه للخيار الصحيح مباشرة وهذا سؤال من بعد واحد، ولكن عندما يسأل السؤال ماهي أفضل طريقة لمعالجة مشكلة متعلقة بتأخر البرنامج الزمني ويكون هناك خيارين صحيحين يكون السؤال ذو بعدين، وعندما تكون هناك ثلاثة ثلاث خيارت صحيحة يكون ذو ثلاثة أبعاد وهكذا.*

*- حل هذه المشكلة:*
*يجب عليك تحليل كل الأبعاد الممكنة للسؤال والأجوبة وتمرير الخيارات على فلاتر مستمدة من الخلفية المعرفية التي درستها ومن الخبرة ومن أخلاقيات العمل ومن ..إلخ.*

*- طريقة تحليل الأبعاد وتشكيل الفلاتر:*
*وتستطيع الوصول لذلك من خلال حل عدد لا بأس به من أسئلة ريتا ومن خلال مراجعة الحل الصحيح من شرح ريتا للإجابة عن كل سؤال وصنيف أسباب إجاباتك الخاطئة والحلول لها.*

*- الفلاتر التي أستخرجتها هي التالية:*
*1- وضع قبعة ال**PMI** على رأسك*
*2- تحديد أين أنت بخريطة إدارة الشروع *
*3- هل أنت تجيب عن المشكلة الصح؟*
*4- أختر الخيار الذي يحل المشكلة من جذرها*
*5- دائما أختر المواجهة في الحل **Confronting*
*6- ألغي الخيارات الغير أخلاقية*
*7- ألغي الخيارات التي تسبب إحباط لفريق العمل*
*8- أفترض أنك قد مارست ممارسات إدارية صحيحة قبل ظهور المشكلة (إلا إذا لم يذكر العكس)*

*شرح الفلاتر:*
*1- **لاتفكر بخبرتك أو كيف ستفعل لوكنت أنت المتصرف بناء على خبرتك ومعرفتك الشخصية، أفترض أنك تستخدم مصطلحات وطريقة البي إم آي بالحل وأنسى تجاربك الشخصية (راجع ال 52 بند في بداية كتاب ريتا **PMI-ISMS** )*
*2- **مشروحة بالفقرة التالية وبالرابط المذكور بالاعلى وهناك ملف مرفق بنفس الموضوع.*
*3- **أحيانا يذكر السؤال لك عدة قضايا (مشاكل) لتضييعك بالسؤال ويجب عليك أنت أن تختار المشكلة الحقيقة (مثلا في سؤال التقرير والإجتماع كثير من الناس يحاولون حل مشكلة التقرير ولايعتبرون أن المشكلة الحقيقة بالإجتماع – السؤال هو : قام موظف مرؤوس لديك بتقديم التقرير قبل الإجتماع ب 5 دقائق ويوجد فيه بعض الأخطاء ماهو التصرف الأمثل لتجنب المشكلة: الخيارات:خيار منها يدعو لتأجيل الإجتماع مبكرا ، والخيارات الأخرى تتكلم عن طرق لتجنب كتابة التقرير بشكل خاطىء.*
*طبعا الحل الأمثل هو تأجيل الإجتماع لأن المشكلة ستحدث لو أن مدير المشروع دخل للإجتماع وكان معه التقرير (حتى لوكان صحيحا) فهو لم يقرأه ويراجعه بشكل كامل يعطيه القدرة على جعل الإجتماع مجدي النفع، ولذلك هو بحاجة لساعة أو ساعتين قبل الإجتماع لمراجعة التقرير، وعليه فإن المشكلة ليست بالأخطاء التي في التفرير ولكن بسبب ضيق المسافة الزمنية بين التقرير والإجتماع.*
*4- **دائما أختر الخيار الذي يحل السبب المؤدي للمشكلة (مصدر المشكلة) وليس الخيارات السطحية الأخرى.*
*5- **في مهارات فض النزاع أختر المواجهة ولا تختر الإنسحاب أو التجنب أو التنعيم.*
*6- **أقرأ **Code of ethics and profession conduct** من موقع البي إم آي وأيضاً ركز بشكل شديد على بحث **Professional & social responsibilities ** من كتاب ريتا ومارس إمتحان ريتا لهذه العملية كاملاً لأنه يُظن أنه سهل ولكنه صعب.*
*7- **في سؤال الإجتماع والتقرير (المذكور في بند 3) من الممكن أن يكون أحد الخيارات أن تعاقب الموظف لأنه أخطأ بالتقرير أو أنك تجعله هو الذي يقوم بتقديم التقرير بالإجتماع كما هو وهذين الخيارين ممارسات إدارية خاطئة لأنها تسبب الإحباط للموظف وعليه تخفيض كبير بالإنتاجية والولاء للمشروع والأثر سيمتد للموظفين الآخرين وسيفقد مدير المشروع إحترامه ولو أن هذا الشعور لم يكشف من قبل الموظفين.*
*8- *لو كان السؤال يسأل عن عملية التنفيذ أفترض بأنك قمت بكل العمليات السابقة لها بشكل سليم (إذا لم يذكر عكس ذلك) أي أفترض أنك تملك خطة للمشروع وأنك تملك وثيقة المشروع وأنك قمت بإعداد WBS وهكذا...

طريقة أستخدام الفلاتر:
أولا - تسجيل الفلاتر:
بعد دخولك الإمتحان أمامك 15 دقيقة لمراجعة التعليمات الخاصة بالإمتحان وستسلم أوراق مسودة عدد4 وقلمين رصاص، بإمكانك قراءة التعليمات ب 3 دقائق (أنتبه: توقف قبل النقر على زر بدء الإمتحان) والإستفادة من الباقي لعمل شيئين مهمين وهما:
1- كتابة الفلاتر الثمانية التي كتبتها بالأعلى أو اي فلاتر أخرى تعرفها أنت على أوراق المسودة.
2- رسم خريطة إدارة المشروع التي شرحتها مفصلا بموضوعي السابق (فقط أرسم جدول يحوي مجموعات العمليات ومناطق المعرفة والعمليات موزعة بينهما بإحداثياتها الصحيحة – وأي إدخالات أو إخراجات أو أدوات مهمة أو أسهم اذا توفر لك وقت فائض).

ثانيا- حل الأسئلة:
عند حل كل سؤال وبعد إتخاذك القرار بالخيار الصحيح أعد فلترة الخيار بالفلاتر الثمانية السابقة، اذا كان غير مناسب أستخدم خيارا آخر وهكذا حتى تصل إلى الخيار الذي يتفق مع الفلاتر وإنشاء الله سيكون هو الصحيح.
مهم: يستثنى من الفلاتر الفلتر رقم 2 (الخريطة أو الجدول) بأنك يمكن دائما أستخدامه قبل إختيارك للخيار وذلك طبعاً اذا كانت طبيعة السؤال تختبر فهمك لموقع إحداثيات الحالة المشروحة في السؤال هل هي حالة موجودة بالتخطيط؟ أو التنفيذ أو المراقبة أو الإغلاق؟ أو ضمن أي من مناطق المعرفة؟ وعليه فإن وضع أصبعك على العملية ضمن الخريطة المرسومة أمامك على ورقة المسودة سيفيدك كثيرا، حيث أنك بسهولة ممكن أن تستثني كل شيء يذكر عن مجموعة عمليات أخرى أو منطقة معرفة أخرى في الخيارات.​ 
فوائد الفلاتر:
*1- **حيث أن التركيز يجب دائما أن يكون 100% فهذه الطريقة - تحل مشكلة فقدان التركيز، فلو أعتمدت على طريقة المعالجة العقلية فمن الممكن أن تفوتك نقطة أو نقطتان ويكون جوابك خاطئ .*
*2- **للوهلة الأولى ستظن أن فلترة كل جواب على 8 فلاتر سيؤخرك بالحل كثيرا وهذا خطأ، من تجربتي الشخصية وجدت أنه من مجرد تسجيلك للفلاتر على المسودة سيستحضر هذه الفلاتر بعقلك ولاتحتاج في غالب الوقت بالنظر إليها إلا اذا كنت تشك بأنك نسيت نقطة معينة منها.*
*3- **سرعة الحل: في المرة الأولى التي أمتحنت بها حليت فقط 190 سؤال بينما بالمرة الثانية حليت ال200 سؤال وتبقى بحدود الربع ساعة لمراجعة الأسئلة الغير متأكد منها، لأن عملية المعالجة بالفلاتر ستغطي لك كل المعالجات المنطقية التي سيقوم بها دماغك وستمنعك من الشرود والتفكير الطويل عندما يتضارب معك أكثر من منطقين مع بعض.*
*4- **القليل من الأسئلة التي ستواجهك والتي لاتخرج منها بإجابة موثوقة من خلال الفلترة، جاوب ماتراه أفضل وضع عليها علامة وأتركها للآخر، فمعدل أستحضارك للمعلومات سيكون أكبر بعد أنتهائك من ال200 سؤال ومراجعتك للسؤال مرة أخرى.*
*5- **أستخدام الفلاتر يزيد من معدل ثقتك بصحة الحل وبالتالي يرفع معنوياتك خلال الإمتحان وهذا مؤشر جيد يدفعك للأمام بالتركيز وبذل جهد مستمر وثابت.*
*6- **الفائدة الأخيرة النجاح ، أنشاء الله ستنجح اذا قمت بتطبيق ماذكرت من الرابط السابق ومن ماذكر هنا.*

*ملاحظة: لفهم موضوع خريطة إدارة المشروع أفتح الرابط التالي ستجد فيه بحث مهم جدا من عشر صفحات يوجد بنهايته خريطة مطورة بطريقة رائعة جدا أنظر الرابط : *
*http://www.scribd.com/doc/6736502/PMBOK-Process-Diagram*

*لقد قمت خلال أسبوع بعد رسوبي بالإمتحان الأول بتطوير هذه الطريقة ووجدت أنه من المفيد نشرها للأخوة في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع – يرجى أستخدامها للأفراد فقط وليس للشركات ( كالمراكز التدريبة) إلا بعد الرجوع إلي.*

*أسأل الله أن يأجرني بهذا العمل – وأن أنال من الدعاء من الأخوة ما يفيدني في الدنيا والآخرة*

*أسامة م ز *​


----------



## أسامة م ز (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم أخ حسام وحاتم، لقد وضعت تكملة الموضوع أعلاه بالمنتدى على الرابط التالي وشكرا لكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129795.html

أسامة م ز


----------



## baggy (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكريم وحاملى الشهادة ومن سيحملونها

قرأت فى أكثر من موقع أن التسجيل للامتحان بعد شهر سبتمبر الماضى يحتم الامتحان على النظام الجديد (4) ونص الجمل كالآتى :

if u have registared before september 2008 then till next sep 2009 u can give exam accroding 3rd edition. If u register after sep 2008 then u have to give exam for 4th edition.

ومثال موقع ورد به النص :

http://pmzilla.com/pmbok-4th-edition-pmp

أرجو أخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار لكثرة ترداده فى هذا الموضوع أو تصويبى إن كنت فهمت خطأ

وبالتوفيق للجميع على أى نظــــــــــــــام 



>


----------



## mustafasas (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس baggy انا سجلت للامتحان في شهر يناير و امتحنت في مارس يعني انا قدمت و امتحنت بعد شهر سبتمبر يعني الكلام ده غير دقيق علي الافل لغاية شهر مارس و اعتقد انك ممكن لغاية الان تقدم و تمتحن علي الاصدار 3
http://www.pmi.org/Resources/Pages/StandardsFAQs.aspx
ادخل علي الصفحة حتلاقي كلامي صحيح
بالنسبة لاخي المهندس خالد جوهر انا تحت امرك و خلي الاتصال بالطريقة اللي تناسبك انا ميلي نفس الاسم هنا في المنتدي علي الهوت ميل
و شكرا للمهندس اسامة و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## khalid goher (21 أبريل 2009)

graet thanks osama ,yes i want to have exam ,but i don't know any thnig about haw, when and where can i do it. you can contact me on may email [email protected] . thank you


----------



## akhurais (21 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير أخي الكريم ويعلي من مراتبك في الدنيا والآخره


----------



## Amin Sorour (22 أبريل 2009)

معالجه ممتازه جدا منقلت بصوره ولا اروع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baggy (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

الأخ الفاضل / أنا لم أرد عن طريق الإيميل ولا غيره ، أظن أن الإيميل شخصى للأسئلة الشخصية التى لا تفيد المنتدى

ولكن هــا أنا أرد:

بالنسبة لنظام 3 و 4 هل ممكن لجهة طالبة شخص فى وظيفة ما أن تسأل عن إصدار الـ pmp الذى يحمله الشخص 

تماما كما يحدث الآن مع حاملى الـ itil


دمتم بـــود


----------



## hady511 (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ألف مبروك أخي مصطفى واتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق في حياتك العملية
اعتقد ان شهادة pmp تؤهلك لقيادة اي مشروع


----------



## mustafasas (22 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي هادي بس موضوع قيادة اي مشروع برده لسة محتاج بردة شوية خبرة كويسة


----------



## sam_fx (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي والف مبروك بالنجاح

ملاحظة ارجو استخدام إن شاء الله بدلا من انشاء ولك الشكر


----------



## hady511 (22 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله يوفقك...

حابب أسألك سؤال
برأيك الشخصي ايهما سوق العمل له أفضل شهادة pmp أو nebosh
ولو كانت كل واحدة بمجال وأنا عارف

بس ايهما منتشر أكثر؟؟!!!


----------



## mustafasas (23 أبريل 2009)

اخي المهندس هادي و الله انا اول مرة اسمع عن شهادة nebosh و ده اكيد لجهل مني بس انا دخلت و بحثت عنها ووجدت انها تختص health and safety و عشان كدة اعتقد و دي مجرد وجهة نظر ان pmp اكثر شمولية منها كما انها اكثر شيوعا مع الاخذ في الاعتبار انهما في مجالين مختلفين واحد ادارة مشروعات ايا كانت هذه المشروعات و الاخري هي معرفة باساليب الصحة و الامان و هي متخصصة اكثر و الله تعالي اعلي و اعلم


----------



## nejah.trabelsi (27 أبريل 2009)

*Congratulation*

Congratulations for all arab PMP's
Me too, I hav been recently certified as a PMP
By the way, I am from Tunisia and I am the first ( with 3 others) in 
Tunisia to be certified


----------



## mustafasas (28 أبريل 2009)

الف مبروك nejah و مبروك لاهل تونس كلهم و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وساعمل بنصائحك وطريقة الفلاتر هى طريقة مبتكرة ارجو ان تدعوا لى فانا ان شاء الله سادخل الامتحان فى مايو القادم..


----------



## mustafasas (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للاخت monta76 اعتقد انه من الصعب الحصول علي كتاب ريتا الجديد الان اما ابو دانة 2006 فانا تحت امرك ميلي نفس الاسم هنا علي الهوت ميل و سوف ارسل لك ملف حيسعدك في عمل ال4500 ساعة لي اكتب لي في الميل حاجة تدل علي المنتدي عشان لا اعمل لها الغاء و بالنسبة للاخت شيماء شكرا لكي


----------



## mustafasas (1 مايو 2009)

ملفات حساب الخبرة معلش مجتش في المرة السابقة


----------



## Road Engineer (2 مايو 2009)

أولاً ألف مبروك يا أخ مصطفى على النجاح وعقبال ما تتقدم في المجال أكثر وأكثر..
أنا عندي سؤالين:
1- هل أحسست بفائدة الشهادة من ناحية عملية ؟ يعني حسيت بتغيير في أدائك في العمل ولا لأ؟
2- هل الشهادة عندها مدة محددة ؟ لأني لاحظت في شهادة الأخ نجاح أن تاريخ إنتهاء الشهادة في 2012م , يعني هل بعد كدة لازم الواحد يجلس للإمتحان مرة ثانية ولا في شهادة أعلى منها ممكن الواحد يمتحنها؟​


----------



## mustafasas (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لاخيي road engineer طبعا اكيد حسيت بفرق بشغلي بس بصراحة الفرق ده في نظرة من حولي الي و طلبهم استشارات في طرق ادارة العمل بس بالنسبة لي انا حسيت اني بقيت مرتب الافكار جدا و بفكر بنفس اسلوب الكتاب و في نفس تنظيمه و اصبح لدي معرفة كبيرة في معظم المجالات الخاصة بادارة مشروع و قابلية للحديث عن الجوانب المختلفة لانجاح اي مشروع و تقييم اسباب تدهور مشروع ما و بحاول اطبق ده في شغلي كمان اصبح عندي ثقة اكبر للتطلع لعمل جديد اطبق فيه ما تعلمته 
اما بالنسبة للشهادة هي بتنتهي بعد تلات سنين بس بعد التلات سنين مش بتمتحن تاني بس كل المطلوب في خلال التلات سنين تقدم ما يفيد انك اخذت كورسات او ورش عمل في اماكن معتمدة من pmi او مثلا كتبت مقال و كل حاجة من دي ليها نقط بتاخدها من المعهد اللي اخذت فيه الكورس و مطلوب منك خلال ثلاث سنوات 60 نقطة تبعتهم لل pmi و هما يخبروك انهم مناسبين ام لا و في حالة انهم مناسبين تتجدد الشهادة تلات سنين كمان و هكذا و كمان في شهادة تانية ممكن تمتحنها لو انت عايز اسمها pgmp
program manager professional
و شكرا لابو دانة و هادي


----------



## أسامة م ز (4 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك يا محمود وخبرنا شو بصير معك، أنشاء الله رح تنجح


----------



## Amin Sorour (7 مايو 2009)

نايف الشمري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> واجهت مشكلة بتنصيب fastrack 5 لريتا حيث تظهر رسالة خطأ بعدم وجود dll files



عزيزي نايف سوف تجد الملف في المرفق تتبع مسار الملف المفقود و ضع الملف المرفق في نفس المسار وقم باعاده تشغيل الجهاز مره اخري وانشاء الله سوف تحل المشكله.


----------



## أبو زياد (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لك درجتك وبارك فيك ، وأشكرك على النصائح الغالية فقد كنت محتاج ولو لبعضها ممن خاضوا تجربة الامتحان 
لقد انهيت الدورة التأهيلية وقرأت كتاب pmbok فقط ، وسأنفذ ما أوصيت به إن شاء الله
ولكن سؤالي عما هو كتاب ريتا الذي ذكرته ، أرجو أن تدلني على مصدر اقتناءه مع خالص شكري وتهنئتي لك


----------



## virtualknight (11 مايو 2009)

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييق لك اخي الكريم


----------



## نايف الشمري (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا أمين

سوف أجرب


----------



## atk8648 (13 مايو 2009)

مبارك أن شاء الله ، هل نهاية شهر 6/2009 هو آخر موعد للاصدار الثالث؟ أم نهاية شهر 5/2009م وشكرا


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 مايو 2009)

*النهارده PMP Exam Passed*

I’m Happy to tell you that I’ve successfully passed my PMP exam Today, thanks to all the tips and advices you have been telling me. It was always a lot of help​


----------



## akhurais (25 مايو 2009)

ما شاااء الله ألف مبروك أخوي

صدقا انت هيك رفعت من معنوياتنا

ويا ريت تحدثنا عن تجربتك وتعطينا بعض النصائح اذا ما فيها غلبه عليك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 مايو 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووك أمين اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (26 مايو 2009)

بدوام النجاح والتوفيق
والعقبى لكل من يستعد للاختبار


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 مايو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك 
وعقبالنا كلنا ااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## eyes_reader (12 يونيو 2009)

*PMP .. Lessons Learned*

هذه المقالة لأحد الأصدقاء الناجحين بامتحان pmp مؤخراً



> hi,
> 
> i passed my pmp exam on wednesday 05.27. Below are my lessons learned
> and other details.
> ...


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (12 يونيو 2009)

Many Thanks for the writter and the conveyor, it is a very good text, but needs to be refined and reorganized to be better understood

regards


----------



## samar OMAR (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وسام صيام (22 يونيو 2009)

*بحمدالله نلت شهادة pmp*

السلام عليكم أجمعين
بفضل الله وتوفيقه اجتزت امتحان PMP بنجاح هذا اليوم، والفضل يرجع بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى الى دورة الاستاذ عمار مانكو حفظه الله..

الامتحان سهل ولكن الاسئلة تتطلب تمحيص دقيق، و يجب عليك ان تفهم جيدا ماهي النقطة الرئيسية بالسؤال وفهم معاني الكلمات.


المواد التي اعتمدت عليها بالدراسة:
دورة شركة Method المقدمة من الاستاذ عمار مانكو
قراءة كتاب PMBOK بالتفصيل
كتاب ريتا
اسئلة PMstudy
موقع PMHUB.net فيه ملخصات مفيدة جدا
اسئلة اوليفر ليهمان http://www.oliverlehmann.com/*******s/free-downloads/175_PMP_Sample_Questions.pdf
كتاب Head first يساعد في ترسيخ المفاهيم وخصوصا عند المراجعة
من المهم توافر الخبرة العملية للشخص فبدونها من الصعب استيعاب المادة بالشكل المطلوب.

واخيرا لا تجعل همك فقط الحصول على الشهادة بل استثمر الوقت للتعلم وزيادة الالمام بعلم ادارة المشاريع.

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (22 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك
وفقك اللة و الى الامام


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك م وسام

ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن خطتك لكسب نقاط pdu للحفاظ على شهادتك ، طبقاً لتوصيات موقع pmi


----------



## م/مشعل المطيري (17 أغسطس 2009)

*كيف أحصل علي شهادة pmp*

ارجو من المهندسين الكرام نصيحة للحصول علي شهادة pmp ,or --CVS
هل تعتمد هذة الشهادات علي الخبرة ام لابد من دراسة كتب معينة
وشكرا


----------



## تقى الله (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هفيدك ع اد ماعرف عن الpmp*

بص ياعم الموضوع كتاللى انا جديد فى الموضوع ونويت خلاص بس هحاول افيدك
اولا اقراء كل ماله علاقه بالشهاده فى المنتدى 
ثانيا
المؤهلات:
تلات سنين ادراه مشروعات مع مايثبت(شهادات)
درجه جامعيه
35 ساعه دراسه فى احد مراكز المعهد 
الكتب:
pmbok4 th edation
head first pmp
rita 6 th edation
kim heldeman pmp exam study guide
كل ده موجود ع المنتدى

روح بقى موقع www.pmi.orgونزل الكتاب بتاع الشهاده فى كل حاجه
وبعدين قدم واملى الفورم وادفع كده انتا معاك سنه
اول ماكل ده يبقى معاك اديها دح لحد السنه الجايه قبل شهر سته (عشان المقرر هيتغير)

ده كل اللى اعرفه واقرا تجارب الاخوه هنا مفيده جدا


----------



## mustafasas (17 أغسطس 2009)

اولا اخونا تقي المنهج لا يمكن يتغير قبل من 4 الي 5 سنين يعني معاك وقت كتير لان الاصدار الجديد لسة نازل 2009 ثانيا لا تدفع الفلوس الان داكر علي قد ما تحتاج ان شاء الله تداكر لمدة 5 سنين و بعد ما تهضم الموضوع قدم علي الامتحان و بكدة تستفيد من وقت المداكرة في زيادة سنوات الخبرة اللي بتحطها في ورق التقديم و توفر الفلوس لوقتها و ساعتها لما تقدم علي الامتحان ممكن تدخل بعد اسبوع من التقديم مفيش مشكلة 
اخر حاجة لا تستخدم كل الكتب في المداكرة عشان ما تتشتتش خد الكتاب الاصلي مع ريتا لو عايز تنجز و لو عاوز الاستفادة العلمية اقرا kim لمعرفة ما لم تفهمه من ريتا و في الاخر حل امتحان الهيد فيرست لانه ممتاز 
واي استفسار جاهز يا مهندس تقي اقولك كل اللي انت عايزه ال pmp بتاعتي لسة طازة 
و المهندس مشعل المطيري انا مقيم بالكويت لو عايز اي مساعدة تحت امرك


----------



## م/مشعل المطيري (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للاخوة الكرام علي النصيحة


----------



## تقى الله (18 أغسطس 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> اولا اخونا تقي المنهج لا يمكن يتغير قبل من 4 الي 5 سنين يعني معاك وقت كتير لان الاصدار الجديد لسة نازل 2009 ثانيا لا تدفع الفلوس الان داكر علي قد ما تحتاج ان شاء الله تداكر لمدة 5 سنين و بعد ما تهضم الموضوع قدم علي الامتحان و بكدة تستفيد من وقت المداكرة في زيادة سنوات الخبرة اللي بتحطها في ورق التقديم و توفر الفلوس لوقتها و ساعتها لما تقدم علي الامتحان ممكن تدخل بعد اسبوع من التقديم مفيش مشكلة
> اخر حاجة لا تستخدم كل الكتب في المداكرة عشان ما تتشتتش خد الكتاب الاصلي مع ريتا لو عايز تنجز و لو عاوز الاستفادة العلمية اقرا kim لمعرفة ما لم تفهمه من ريتا و في الاخر حل امتحان الهيد فيرست لانه ممتاز
> واي استفسار جاهز يا مهندس تقي اقولك كل اللي انت عايزه ال pmp بتاعتي لسة طازة
> و المهندس مشعل المطيري انا مقيم بالكويت لو عايز اي مساعدة تحت امرك


 

هههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة اوى لسه طازه دى .انا متحمس جدا عشان شغال فى مشروع كله مشاكل ومديره محتاااااااس وانا الموضوع عاجبنى مساله التخطيط والتسعير وكل المسائل دى
بس قلقان عشان موضوع الخبره دى ممكن الشهادات اللى معايا متنفعش معاهم يعنى مش معتمده عندهم دى شهادات خدتها من المقاولين اللى اشتغلت معاهم بس عاديه يعنى
عموما انا نزلت الكتب وبدءات اطبعهم عشان اذاكر ربنا يصلح الحال 
هوة ريتا ده ملوش نسخه نضيفه بدل اللى معمولها سكانر دى؟مش لاقيه ع النت خالص بى دى اف 
وشكرا ياهندسه ع ردك


----------



## mustafasas (19 أغسطس 2009)

كل نسخ ريتا علي النت هي اللي انت شوفتها و لو عايز نسخة نضيفة اشتريها يا نجم من موقع ريتا نفسها او الامازون بس بتكون غاليه و انت و ظروفك بقا


----------



## م/مشعل المطيري (21 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن رقم جوالك مهندس مصطفي


----------



## mustafasas (21 أغسطس 2009)

م مشعل ارسلت لك رقم الجوال علي الخاص


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
مبارك عليكم الشهر و كل عام أنتم بخير
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع و شكرا للمداخلين
أود الاسم الكامل لكتاب kim و حبذا لو رابط لتنزيل الكتاب


----------



## ahmedafatah (24 أغسطس 2009)

يار يت رابط لتنزيل kim


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 أغسطس 2009)

إذا كان المؤلف هو kim heldman فهذا هو الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/7724109...ssional__PMP__Study_Guide_by_Kim_Heldman.html

بحثت عنه قبل قليل و وجدت هذا الرابط و نزلت الكتاب

أرجو التأكيد من الإخوان هل هذا هو الكتاب المقصود ؟


----------



## abdallam (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تقى الله (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*الاخ kmp انتا موسوعه بسم الله ماشاء الله وشكرا ليك*

بجد ياأخوانى ماشاء الله على أسلوب الحوار والمناقشه الراقى المتحضر:75::75:
الاخ kmp انتا موسوعه بسم الله ماشاء الله وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وهكلمك تانى عشان عندى شويه استفسارات بخصوص الموضوع ده:56:


----------



## yaser al barazi (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب أنا مهندس اتصالات من سوريا و أحب أعرف عن نفسي أنه أنا الآن سجلت في كورس pmp في السعودية بس المشكله أنه أنا صرلي فقط بشتغل 2 سنه و الموضوع يلي قلقني أنه هل من الممكن أنه الواحد يستفيد من هاد الكورس باعتبار أنه ما عنده خبره في مجال المشاريع مع العلم أنه أنا أخدت بعض المشاريع في الشركه التي أعمل بها 
مع التقدير و الاحترام
ياسر البرازي


----------



## م.عمران (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفق نهر النييل لأنه أفادني كثيرا


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تحية طيبة و شكر جزيل للزميل kmp وفقك الله للخير دائما


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*صدقت يا أخى*

أخى الكريم kmb كلامك صحيح فلقد حضرت دورتين فى التجهيز للإمتحان أحدهم فى الإصدار الثالث والثانيه فى الإصدار الرابع ووجدت أن المحاضر يقوم بعرض بعض الشرائح ويقرأها وإذا ناقشته فى موضوع قد يكون بعيدا" عن تخصصه فمثلا" أنت مهندس مدنى وهو مهندس IT وتلاحظ ذلك الموضوعات مثل TIME MANAGEMENT فحدث ولا حرج 
نرجو من الزميل الكريم نقل خبرته عن كيفية أداءه سواء فى الدراسه أو الإمتحان لإجتياز هذه الشهاده
مع قبول شكرى وإحترامى


----------



## kreamkramel (13 أكتوبر 2009)

broken link please upload again with different name


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*سؤال للأخوة الحاصلين على شهادة pmp : إلى أي مدى أفادتك هذه الشهادة ؟*

الإخوة الأعزاء

السلا عليكم

أخوكم مهندس مدني أعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية كمهندس استشاري في مواقع الإنشاء منذ نحو أحد عشر عاماً ، وفي سبيل تطوير مؤهلاتي بحثت عن شهادة مناسبة ومعتمدة وسهلة ووجدت أن شهادة pmp هي الأنسب، والآن أنا أدرس وأذاكر للتقدم للاختبار.

ولكن طرأ على خاطري بالأمس هذا السؤال ، كيف سيفيدني الحصول على هذه الشهادة ؟ خاصة وأنا أعمل في *المنطقة العربية*؟ ففكرت في طرح هذا التساؤل على الزملاء الذين سبقونا في هذا المجال؟ وخاصة الذين حصلوا على الشهادة خلال السنوات الثلاثة الماضية.

أخي العزيز الحاصل على شهادة pmp

ما هي الاستفادة التي حققتها من الحصول على هذه الشهادة ؟؟

أو بصيغة أخرى :

هل ساعدتك شهادة pmp على الحصول على وظيفة أفضل سواء في جهة عملك أو في جهة عمل أخرى أفضل من السابقة ؟

أو هل ساعدتك الشهادة على حصولك على منصب أفضل أو زيادة في الراتب أو أي امتيازات أخرى؟

بالطبع أنا بسؤالي هذا لا أشكك في أهمية دراسة إدارة المشروعات بشكل متعمق وبعيداً عن الدراسة الأكاديمية ، ولكن تساؤلي عن العائد من الحصول على شهادة تفيد أنك استوعبت هذه الدراسة استيعاباً جيداً، خاصة وأن هذه الشهادة تتطلب مجهوداً للحفاظ عليها وذلك ببذل الجهد والمال للحصول على نقاط pdu في سبيل الحفاظ على لقب pmp.

وبمناسبة هذه النقطة الأخيرة PDU أضيف استفسار..

هل وُفقت في الحصول على نقاط PDU ؟

آمل أن يفيدنا أصحاب الخبرة.

والله الموفق


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

يبدو ان الإخوة الزملاء الحاصلين على شهادة pmp لا يسمح لهم وقتهم بمراجعة المشاركات بالملتقى.

نتطلع إلى أن يعطونا جزء من وقتهم ليفيدونا بالإجابة عن هذه التساؤلات .


----------



## aqsana (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*كورسات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تحياتي لاعضاء الملتقى الكرام

ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام معرفة اماكن الكورسات لشهادة pmp وكذلك cost control 

وكذلك دورات اللغة الانجليزية.........??????????????????????????????

وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aqsana (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الكورسات في مصر


----------



## sameh76 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ شربف

أكيد ستضيف اليك الكثير ... من ناحية المعلومات ... اما من ناحية سوق العمل ... فحتى الدول العربية بدأت تنظر الى مثل هذه الشهادات بعين الاعتبار ... حيث ان المشاريع الكبيرة تتطلب وجود مثل هذه المهارات لدى العاملين بها.

وشكرا


----------



## aqsana (23 نوفمبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله ولا واحد رد ياجماعه باسالكم عن اماكن الكورسات في مصر


----------



## magnum1272003 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.mes.eg.net/aboutus_arabic.htm

http://www.promastar.com/Sweden/English/index.htm


----------



## aqsana (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ ماجنم جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولكن اين يمكن ان ناخذ افضل كورسات لغة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

sameh76 قال:


> الاخ شربف
> 
> أكيد ستضيف اليك الكثير ... من ناحية المعلومات ... اما من ناحية سوق العمل ... فحتى الدول العربية بدأت تنظر الى مثل هذه الشهادات بعين الاعتبار ... حيث ان المشاريع الكبيرة تتطلب وجود مثل هذه المهارات لدى العاملين بها.
> 
> وشكرا



أخي الفاضل سامح

أشكرك على مشاركتك ومرورك الكريم شكراً جزيلاً.

أنا فعلاً أدرك أن القراءة والدراسة تولد المعرفة ، ولكن يجب ان ننتفع بهذه المعرفة وخاصة في مجال العمل.

وأما فيما يتعلق بالحصول على شهادة ما ، وخاصة شهادة لها تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية ، فيجب أن أحدد تماماً قبل الحصول عليها كيفية استفادتي منها ، ولا أكون فقط مندفعاً لزيادة عدد الشهادات التي حصلت عليها ، وإلا فإنني أهدر الوقت والمجهود والمال.

فمثلاً بالنسبة لي ، فإنني سعيت للحصول على شهادة تمكنني من مزاولة مهنة الهندسة المدنية ، والسبب أن فرص العمل بالنسبة للمهندس المدني أكثر من جيدة في المنطقة العربية ، وبالفعل حصلت عليها من جامعة معترف بها في العالم العربي.

والآن أنا بالفعل أسعى للحصول على شهادة pmp ولكني لم اجد - حتى الآن - ما يشجعني على الاستمرار في سعيي هذا ، وذلك لعدم وجود وظائف هندسية معلن عنها تشترط في المتقدم للوظيفة حصوله على هذه الشهادة أو حتى أنه يفضل أن يكون المتقدم للوظيفة حاصل عليها.

وبالرغم من هذا فإنني ما زلت أقرأ وأدرس المنهج لأنني مقتنع تماماً أنه مفيد بدرجة كبيرة ، لأنني أعمل بالفعل في مجال تنفيذ مشروعات التشييد وأقدر هذا المنهج وأتعامل مع أجزاء منه ، و لكن الحصول على الشهادة ما زلت متردد فيه ، حتى أجد من يشجعني عل ذلك.

هذا من منظوري الضيق ، ولذلك رأيت أن أستعين بالزملاء الذين حصلوا بالفعل على شهادة pmp ليساعدونا في توسيع هذا المنظور.

وأشكرك مرة أخرى على مشاركتك ، وما زلت أطمع في كرم الزملاء الحاصلين على الشهادة بإجابتهم على السؤال ، إلى أي مدى أفادتك شهادة pmp ؟

والله الموفق


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ شربف:

الشهاده ممتازه و افادتني شخصيا في شركتي وحاليا استعد لعمل cce و SP-PMI ثانيا موضوع البي دي يوز ده سهل جدا عشان حضرتك اول متبقي عضو في المعهد هيبعتوللك الاحداث اللي هتحصل في المنطقع حواليك و تقدر تحضرها و هتاخد البي دي يوز وهتجمعهم ,.....وخلي باللك ان المده 3 سنوات ديه كبيره مش صغيره....ومن ناحيه تانيه بيخليك UPDATED مع اللي بيحصل و بالتوفيق....


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد لله الpmp افادتنى كثيرا وخصوصا وان عملى فى مجال الproject control وبالنسبة لأى شهادة لو الشخص لم يقم بالتطبيق العملى لما درسة لن يستفيد بهذا العلم ومع مرور الوقت سوف يتلاشى تدريجيا من الذاكرة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2009)

amin sorour قال:


> الاخ شربف:
> 
> الشهاده ممتازه و افادتني شخصيا في شركتي وحاليا استعد لعمل cce و sp-pmi ثانيا موضوع البي دي يوز ده سهل جدا عشان حضرتك اول متبقي عضو في المعهد هيبعتوللك الاحداث اللي هتحصل في المنطقع حواليك و تقدر تحضرها و هتاخد البي دي يوز وهتجمعهم ,.....وخلي باللك ان المده 3 سنوات ديه كبيره مش صغيره....ومن ناحيه تانيه بيخليك updated مع اللي بيحصل و بالتوفيق....



الأخ الكريم الفاضل المهندس / أمين سرور ........................................ المحترم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخير وصحة وسعادة

أشكر لك توضيحك لكيفية استفادتك من حصولك على الشهادة ، كما اشكر لك تبسيط عملية الحصول على نقاط pdu التي من خلالها يمكن المحافظة على صلاحية شهادة pmp.

وفقك الله في الحصول على الشهادات التخصصية التي أشرت إليها.



مهندس احمدسمير;1371043 قال:


> الحمد لله الpmp افادتنى كثيرا وخصوصا وان عملى فى مجال الproject control وبالنسبة لأى شهادة لو الشخص لم يقم بالتطبيق العملى لما درسة لن يستفيد بهذا العلم ومع مرور الوقت سوف يتلاشى تدريجيا من الذاكرة



الأخ الفاضل الكريم المهندس / أحمد سمير .......................................... المحترم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخير وصحة وسعادة

أشكرك على المرور ، وأقدر لك رأيك بأن التطبيق العلمي لما يتم دراسته أهم وسيلة للحفاظ على المواد العلمية التي تم دراستها والحصول على شهادة بها.

والله الموفق


----------



## m_adel78 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف أبدأ ب ال pmp*

سأبدأ باذن الله بدراسة ال pmp

ما هي البدايات التي يجب ان ابدا بها

بدات ب كتاب ريتا الطبعة السادسة

و أريد اسئلة امتحانات لكن ارجو ان تكون حديثة جدا حيث سمعت ان بعد 6/2009 كل pmp تغير كامتحان و مادة


----------



## aralibra (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم 
اذا كان المقصود هو المذاكرة للإختبار ، فبالإضافة لكتاب ريتا الإصدار السادس الذي لديك والذي هو موافق للإصدار الرابع لل 
PMP 4th 
ويحتوي على أسئلة ممتازة في نهاية كل فصل
أنت بحاجة الى كتاب 
PMBOK 4th edition 
وهو متوفر من المنتدى
اضافة لذلك، أنت بحاجة إلى
PM FASTrack 6th edition
ويحتوي على 1600 سؤال من أسئلة ريتا
ونصيحة أكررها دائماً : لا تكثر من المصادر لأن كثرتها تسبب التشتت وضررها أكثر من نفعها. وما وضعته ريتا فيه الكفاية اذا فهمته بشكل جيد لأنها من المؤسسين لل
PMI في ال PMP​


----------



## m_adel78 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

aralibra قال:


> أخي الكريم
> 
> اذا كان المقصود هو المذاكرة للإختبار ، فبالإضافة لكتاب ريتا الإصدار السادس الذي لديك والذي هو موافق للإصدار الرابع لل
> PMP 4th
> ...


 


مشكور على سرعة الرد
و كلامك صحيح 100% فالاكثار من المصادر غير جيد و انما يجب التركيز على مصدر او اثنين بالكثيير
لذلك انا بدأت ب ريتا الاصدار السادس و من كلامك ف هو كاف لوحده
بالنسبة للأسئلة هي الاهم من اين استطيع احصل على اخر اصدار و هل 
PM FASTrack 6th edition كاف لوحده ام يوجد اسئلة اخرى​


----------



## saryadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أتفق تماما مع الأخ aralibra 

و أنا كمان أذاكر حاليا للإمتحان , دعوات الجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## aralibra (5 ديسمبر 2009)

رابط الـ PM FASTrack 6th edition موجود على المنتدى ويمكن استخدام خاصية البحث داخل المنتدى لمعرفته.
لقد وضعت رابطين تحت موضوع " دروس مستقاة من الإعداد للـ PMP 4th ed" يمكن الإستفادة منهما كأدوات في المساعدة على فهم وحفظ الـ ITTO's والمعادلات الخاصة بالموضع.

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*قائمة بالمعاهد والمؤسسات التي تصدر شهادات معترف بها في إدارة المشروعات ومقارنة بينهم*

الإخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

صادفت هذا الموقع الذي يحتوي على مقالة بها قائمة بأسماء المعاهد والمؤسسات الدولية التي تصدر شهادات تخص إدارة المشروعات.

ويحتوي الموقع على روابط لهذه الجهات ، وأيضاً الشهادات التي تمنحها وتوضيح لكل منها.

هذا هو الموقع

http://pmit.pl/en/project-management/choosing-right-project-management-certificate-ipma-prince2-pmp/

وهذا هو الجزء الثاني من المقالة والذي يحتوي على مقارنة بين الشهادات التي يصدرها كل من : PMP , Prince2, IPMA

http://pmit.pl/en/project-managemen...ertificates-compared-pmp-prince2-ipma-part-2/

وقد توصلت إلى هذا الموقع أثناء بحثي عن شهادات بديلة أو موازية لشهادة PMP واسعة الانتشار

آمل أن يكون الموضوع مفيداً وأعتذر مقدماً إن كان مكرراً

والله الموفق


----------



## صابر دياب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم مشكور على هذا الموضوع الهام في المقارنة بين الشهادات المختلفة 

وقد دخلت على المدونة الموجودة في الرابط و ورأي من رأي الكتاب أن الـ(PMP) هي أهم من الـ(Prince2)

وفي رأي أنها أهم الشهادات على الإطلاق لأن الـ(PMP) تمثل الإلتزام بـ(Methodolgy) معينة في إدارة المشاريع وهي الخاصة بمعهد إدارة المشروعات الأمريكي

أما بالنسبة للـ(IPMA) فهي فعلاً قوية بمستوياتها الأربعة لأنها بالإضافة إلى المعرفة فهي تقيس الخبرة ولكني أري أن الـ(PMP) هي أشهر أوسع إنتشاراً وهي أيضاً بطريقة ما تقيس الخبرة بجانب المعرفة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل / المهندس صابر 

الأخ الفاضل / المهندس ماركوم

شكراً لكما على المرور والمشاركة


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلام عن شهادة pmp*

الى كل من يسأل عن أهمية شهادة pmp هذه المشاركة البسيطة نقلا عن احد المواقع وهى تعبر عن رأى شخصى فى الشهادة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس / أحمد

شكرا على المقال ، في الحقيقة أنا اميل إلى رأي كاتبها ، وخاصة بالنسبة لنا هنا في المنطقة العربية ، وهذا لا يمنع أنني مازلت أقرأ في الكتب التي تساعد في التجهيز لدخول الامتحان ، وذلك لأنني مقتنع أن المعلومات الموجودة بها هامة للغاية ، وتهم كل مهندس ، على الرغم أنها ليست للمهندسين فقط ، وأعتقد أنه لم يتم وضعها للمهندسين في الأساس.

وقد سبق أن وضعت موضوع في الملتقى بعنوان:

 سؤال للأخوة الحاصلين على شهادة pmp : إلى أي مدى أفادتك هذه الشهادة ؟

ولكن لم يشارك به عدد كاف من الزملاء الحاصلين على الشهادة .

على كل حال ..

الشهادة كغيرها من الشهادات هي لرفع مستوى المهندس ، ولزيادة فرص العمل ، ولكن قد يوفق المهندس في الحصول على فرصة عمل اسناداً على هذه الشهادة وقد لا يوفق ، ولكنه سعى إلى ذلك والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لك على تلك الروابط اخي الكريم شريف مصطفى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كاتب المقال اعتقد انه يكتب بعاطفته وليس بشكل عملى ولكن دعنا نتفق على الاتى
1- ان PMI لا يقول ابدا ان الحاصل على pmp هو افضل من غير الحاصل عليها ولكن الحاصل على الشهادة لديه القدر الادنى من المعرفة الذى يؤهله لادارة مشروع بشكل ناجح فى حين ان الغير حاصل عليها قد يكون لديه هذا القدر او اكثر بكثير من هذا القدر او قد لا يكون لديه هذا القدر، فالشهادة هنا هى اعتماد للمعرفة وليس الافضلية والافضلية يتم تحديدها بوسائل اخرى.
2- لا يعقل ابدا ان يكون هناك شخص حاصل على شهادة شرطها 3 سنين خبرة ويفضل على شخص اخر لديه 15 سنة خبرة مثلا لمجرد ان الشخص الحديث التخرج لديه PMP
3- الحاصلين على PMP عادة اكثر الماما وفهما بالمصطلحات والعمليات العالمية المستخدمة فى ادراة المشروعات والتى تم تعميمها حتى فى برنامج بريمافيرا.
4- يجب التركيز على ان الشهادة هى خطوة على طريق (كن مطابقا للمواصفات) وليست الطريق كله.
5- فى خلال العشر سنوات القادمة ستكون الشهادة شئ اساسى مع شهادة البكالوريوس لمن يريد العمل كمدير مشروع، وازدياد اعداد الحاصلين على الشهادة لن يجعل لغير الحاصلين عليها مكانا فى سوق العمل (يعنى ليه تعين واحد خبرته كويسه ومش معاه PMP لما ممكن تعين واحد فى نفس خبرته ومعاه PMP وهياخد نفس مرتبه؟؟؟)
6-الشئ الذى يؤكد عليه ال PMI دائما هو انه يضع الاطر التى اجمع عليها الخبراء لتكون افضل العمليات فى معظم المشروعات معظم الاوقات لانتاج افضل النتائج. ولذلك هناك كتب يطلق عليها ال PMI اسم BODY OF KNOWLEDGE وهو الكتاب المستخدم فى PMP لان هذا الكتاب يصف افضل الطرق وليس بالضرورة كل الطرق ولذلك انا استغرب من ان كاتب المقال ينتقص من قدر عمليات ال PMI حيث ان المعهد لم يدعى ان هذه العمليات هى منهاج مقدس.
هناك كتب اخرى يسميها ال PMI باسم Standard وهذا الكتب لابد من الالتزام بها كأقل شئ عند تنفيذ عملياتها مثل ادارة المخاطر والبرامج الزمنية.

فى النهاية انا لا أحبذ ابدا تضييع الوقت فى مثل هذه المقالات فالشهادة شئ مهم جدا وسوف تحس بالفارق بعد الحصول عليها، ولكن تضييع الوقت فى محاولة نقضها شئ مؤسف، لان هذا يمثل محاول اطفاء الشمس بوضع خرقة من القماش الاسود السميك على العين.


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السادة الأفاضل مشكورين على مشاركتكم فى الموضوع و أود اضافة التالى:
1- أتفق معكم تماما فى أن الشهادة هامة و لا يمكن اغفال اهميتها لإنها بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ستسهم فى الإرتقاء بصاحبها ، هى علم نافع و لابد أن تظهر فائدته فى وقتها.
2- و من ناحية أخرى أعتقد أنه مع كثرة الحاصلين على الشهادة سيحدث نقلة نوعية فى مستوى مديرى المشاريع خاصة والمهنة عامة.
3- الشهادة ستفيد صاحبها أيضا فى الإطلاع على العديد من المراجع فى سبيل حصوله على الشهادة وبلا شك تنمية مهاراته اللغوية.
4- كل من العلم المنهجى والخبرة العملية مطلوبان و افضل ما يكون أن يتم جمعهم فى تناسق و توازن دون أن ينتقص من قدر احدهما.
5- تم نشر المقال لا لتضييع الوقت ولكن لعرض وجهة نظر وبالمناسبة كاتب المقال ليس من المنطقة العربية وأيضاً لحث رواد الملتقى على ابداء رأيهم كما حدث بالفعل.

أكرر شكرى لكل من ساهم برأيه و فى انتظار المزيد وأضم صوتى لصوت الأخ الفاضل المهندس شريف مصطفى وأكرر دعوته للحاصلين على الشهادة لعرض تجربتهم معها ومدى فائدتها لهم ، فهل من مجيب؟


----------



## tamer ezz (10 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## أهل الهمة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا احد الذين يحضرون لتقديم امتحان ال pmp ومن خلال مطالعاتي للعديد من الكتب المختصة في هذا المجال تبين لي ان هناك الكثير من الممارسات او الاساليب الخاطئة التي تمارس في ادارة لمشاريع للذين يعتمدون فقط على الخبرة العملية والتي لا تعتمد على اساس علمي مدروس .
لا تنسو ان ال pmbok هو نتاج مجموعة كبيرة من خبراء ومديري المشاريع
انا واثق ان الخبرة العملية التي ليس لها اساس علمي ليست بمستوى الخبرة العملية المبنية على اسس علمية


----------



## بودى59 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أضم صوتى الى صوت المهندس صابر دياب 
ال pmp الأفضل 
لكن الحاصل على pmp ماهو الأفضل له لو اراد المزيد من المعرفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abuyara (5 يناير 2010)

اجمل ما قرات من دروس مستفاده.....مبروك النجاح ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## Jalmood (5 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة .

تقبل أطيب التحية.

أخوك


----------



## أهل الهمة (5 يناير 2010)

مبروك وجزاك الله كل الخير
سامتحن في شهر ابريل ان شاء الله
ادعو لي بالنجاح


----------



## ahmedafatah (6 يناير 2010)

معالجة رائعة وفهم عميق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## heshamtaher (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على النصائح المخلصة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 يناير 2010)

هذا الموضوع يعتبر نموذج حقيقي للمشاركة بالمعرفة ونقل الخبرة
جزاك الله خير اخي الكاتب العزيز واثابك خير الثواب


----------



## جوده2005 (19 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك حصولك على الشهاده
وجزاك الله خيرا على نصائحك الغالية


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامة م ز (21 يناير 2010)

شكراً للجميع على الإطراء وأتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت تجربتي بطريقة مفيدة.

أود أن أذكر هنا أنني وجدت موقع للتحضير للبي إم بي PMP من خلال جهاز الآي بود iPod أو جهاز الموبايل العادي من خلال تحميل ملفات صوتية وملفات فيديو، وحسب مسحي ومعرفتي بالمواقع الأخرى فهو أكثر برنامج أقتصادي حتى الآن.

بالإمكان رؤية العرض التقديمي لمؤلف البرنامج التدريبي من خلال النقر على الرابط في الأسفل 

PM Prepcasr


----------



## أسامة م ز (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل من علق على موضوعي،

بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا موجود على النتدى هنا، فقط ضعه في البحث.
هناك طريقة جديدة ومبتكرة للتحضير للبي إم بي PMP وهي من خلال الملفات الصوتية أو الفيديو على جهاز الآي بود iPod أو الموبايل، بصراحة طريقة رائعة، عدد من أصدقائي يحضرون للبي إم بي بإستخدامها، رابط الموقع موجود في الأسفل عند توقيعي.

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ishehata (24 يناير 2010)

شكراً جدا يا أخي الفاضل .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## بودى59 (24 يناير 2010)

مبروك وعقبال ال PgMP


----------



## ishehata (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وإلى الأمام دائماً ... وأعتقد أن هذه الشخصية التى لمستها من كلماتك تستحق النجاح..


----------



## ميسون احمد (27 يناير 2010)

1000000 مبارك النجاح 
احيك على قوية اردتك و صبرك وذكر فشلك وكيف حولت الى نجاح لك الحية والاجلال
واتنمى ان نستفيد من تجاربنا الفاشلة لتحويها الى نجاحات بارهك ومشرقة


----------



## محمد بن عايض (27 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك وبانتظار تجربتك


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 يناير 2010)

مبروك على الشهادة والأهم عظيم الشكر لك على مشاركتك النافعة والتى اسأل الله عز وجل أن يعود عليك بحسنات كلما استفاد منها أحد ونرجو مشاركتك المستمرة وانت pmp


----------



## marwa kamal (9 فبراير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Man


----------



## الصانع (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته،،
أولاً الله يبارك لك بحصولك على هذه الشهادة،،
انا بدأت اقرأ في مجال الـ pmp منذ يومين وإني بصدد التسجيل بكورس في أحد المعاهد في الكويت، هل من الممكن التأكد من أن هذا المعهد معترف بشهادته لغرض دخول الإمتحان ؟؟؟ كيف يمكنني التأكد من ذلك،،،

سؤال أخر الكورس مفيد ومهم جداً هذا أكيد ولكن الشهادة هل هي ضرورية ؟؟ ما فائدتها ؟؟؟


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## seeker (15 فبراير 2010)

ألف مبروك و بالتوفيق يا مدير معتمد


----------



## بودى59 (16 فبراير 2010)

ألف مبروك أخى الكريم وعقبال الجميع 
أخوكم pmp


----------



## ahmedafatah (17 فبراير 2010)

ألف مبرووووك ومزيد من النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أجمعين
1000 الف مبروك 
نرجو مزيد من التوضيح عن الكورسات والشهادة والامتحان
وان شاء الله توفق تعرب كما وعدت


----------



## silver2000jo (19 فبراير 2010)

*تجربة اختبار pmp فاشلة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


خضت البارحة اختباري الأول في PMP ولم أوفق في الاختبار للأسف، وبعد أن هدأت أعصابي وزال حزني، أردت أن أشارككم سبب الفشل، وأن أنوه لبعض النقاط لمن أراد أن يخوض الاختبار مستقبلا.
يجب الحفظ العميق لمدخلات ومخرجات والأدوات المستخدمة في كل عملية، فلا تكتفوا بالفهم، فالفهم مطلوب ولكن عند الاختبار لا يكفي الوقت لتحليل كل سؤال وإنما يجب أن تكون حافظا بشكل متين جدا لهذه المدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات، ويجب الحفظ المتسلسل.
يجب أن تكون مدركا بشكل تام لكل المخططات والتقارير المستخدمة وما هو سبب استخدامها وما هي النتيجة لها، ولا تكتفي بالفهم فقط.
75% من الأسئلة أتت على شكل سيناريو ، وقليل من الأسئلة المباشرة، وهذا كان حظي في الاختبار، رغم أن لي أصدقاء قدموا الاختبار سابقا وقالوا لي أن معظم الاسئلة كانت مباشرة وقصيرة، إلا أنه كانت الأسئلة التي وجدتها في الاختبار طويلة جدا، وتحتاج إلى تحليل وتركيز.
إذا اخترت عن التسجيل أن تكون اللغة العربية مساعدة لك، فلا تعتمد عليها إلا في الضرورة القصوى، فجهز نفسك أن تقرأ السؤال والإجابات دون اللجوء للغة العربية.
من خاض الاختبار قبلي من أصدقاء قالوا لي أن كثيرا من الأسئلة كانت عن EV وما يتعلق بها، إلا أنه في الاختبار الذي خضته، أتت 4 أسئلة فقط عن EV، وهذا ليس مقياسا، فلا تدري كيف ستكون الأسئلة.
معظم الأسئلة كان التركيز بها عن الجودة والاتصال والمخاطر، وأيضا هذا ليس بمقياس بما ستكون عليه الأسئلة، فأنت لا تدري، لذا يجب التركيز على جميع المواضيع دون استثناء.
في بداية وقت الاختبار كنت غير مبالٍ في الوقت وكنت أقرأ السؤال وأفهمه جيدا ومن ثم أحاول التحليل بشكل مطول، وهذا غير مناسب أبدا، لأن الوقت لكل سؤال هو دقيقة و20 ثانية فقط، فيجب استدراك محاولة فهم السؤال بصورة سريعة، وإلا أنه سيذهب الوقت منك، وستواجه بعض الأسئلة التي تحتاج إلى عمليات رياضية وهذا سيأخذ منك وقت أيضا، فيجب التعويض بها في البداية.
اعتمدت في الدراسة على BMBOK وريتا و Fastrack وهذا كاف بالنسبة لي، لأنني وجدت أن جميع الأسئلة تقريبا مغطاة في كتاب ريتا وأسئلتها في برنامج Fastrack، وما أتى من أسئلة غير موجودة في ريتا تقريبا سؤالين أو 3.
عند خوض الاختبار التجريبي في برنامج ريتا وهو fastrack يجب أن تكون نتيجتك على الأقل 90% وليس 80% كما كان بعض الأخوة ينصحوني، ويجب حل جميع الأسئلة الواردة وليس الاكتفاء بقدر معين.
يجب أن تنال نصيبا من النوم بشكل كاف قبل الاختبار
أعيد وأكرر لا تهدر وقتك أثناء الاختبار وحاول الاستفادة من كل ثانية.
كن هادئ الاعصاب قبل وأثناء وبعد الاختبار، وستلاحظ أن أهم لحظة لتمالك الأعصاب هي في النصف ساعة الأخيرة.
بالتوفيق لكم، ولا تنسوني من الدعاء بالنجاح في المرة القادمة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك، وحظا أوفر في المرة القادمة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 فبراير 2010)

*إقتراح للحاصلين على شهادة pmp*

الزملاء الأعزاء ممن حصلوا على شهادة pmp
خلال مطالعتي لعمليات pmp والتي عددها 42 عملية، وجدت أن الكثير منها عامة جدا، لكن نحن مهندسي المشاريع الإنشائية نجدها بحاجة للتكييف لتناسب مجالنا
فحتى نستفيد من هذه المراجع نحن بحاجة لتخصيصها في مجال عملنا، و من ثم التركيز على تطبيقها
فهل نستطيع تطبيق هذه الفكرة؟


----------



## emofleh (19 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي آمل ان لا تكون هذه النتيجه محبطة لك وتذكر ان لكل جواد كبوه 
برأيي ان الأمتحان يحتوي على ثلاث نماذج واعتقد ان نصيبك كان الأصعب لذا فإن الأصعب قد مضى والقادم سهل انشاء الله .


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (20 فبراير 2010)

أخي الفاضل المهندس / عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أصدر معهد pmi كتاب يعتبر ملحق لكتاب pmbok أسماه :
Construction Extension to the PMBOK® Guide Third Edition

وقد أصدر المعهد هذا الكتاب نظراً لطبيعة مشروعات التشييد المتفردة والمختلفة في بعض خطواتها عن باقي المشروعات، ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الكتاب يمكنكم زيارة الرابط التالي:

http://www.pmi.org/Marketplace/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?GMProduct=00101025801

ويمكنك تحميل الكتاب وكتب أخرى من الرابط التالي:

http://pjmb.wordpress.com/2009/05/0...ition-endlich-als-vernunftiges-pdf-verfugbar/

والله الموفق


----------



## بودى59 (20 فبراير 2010)

الله الموفق


----------



## بودى59 (20 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed_2006 (20 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقنا وإياك ...


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الله يعوض عليك 
و الله يوفقك في المرة الجاية بس يبي لك تغير من أسلوبك في الدراسة دام أسلوبك الأول ما نفع

أنا بصراحة بغيت أعلق على كل نقطة من البداية من باب التفكير الحر و المساهمة في الحوار لكن يوم شفت إنك اختبرت الاختبار التجريبي اللي يحاكي الاختبار الحقيقي و جبت فيه 80% تربست ، لأني ما عاد أدري وش أقول لك لأني أنا نفسي تحطمت و بدا يجيني الخوف 
و جزاك الله خير إنك كتبت خلاصة تجربتك عشان نحرص حنا من جهتنا أكثر 

و مع ذلك سأحاول وضع تعليقي على بعض النقاط
بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى،
لا أعتقد أن الحفظ الجامد لكل عملية و لكل مدخلاتها و مخرجاتها و الأدوات المستخدمة فيها راح تكون طريقة مجدية
ما أدري يمكن أنا أقول هذا الكلام لأني قدراتي في الحفظ ليست عالية 
لكن من وجهة نظري أن الفهم العميق لكل عملية على حدة لوحده لا يكفي بل يجب الفهم العميق لتسلسل العمليات على مستوى إدارة المشروع بأكمله بحسب منهجية PMI الموثقة في الـ PMBOK
و لإتمام هذا الفهم الكلي ، يجب على المرء أن يفهم تسلسل عمليات إدارة المشروع من النقاط الرئيسية فيه أو لنقل من العمليات الرئيسية فيه ثم بعد التمكن من هذا يبدأ يضيف العمليات المتبقية ثم يبدأ في فهم التفاصيل الداخلية لكل عملية
يعني أستطيع تشبيه تسلسل الفهم هذا بعملية التخطيط للمشروع التي تبدأ من مستويات High level التي تعطي خطوط عامة للمشروع ( كما في وثيقة المشروع ) ثم يتم النزول أكثر و التفصيل أكثر إلى أن نصل بعد مجموعة من موجات التخطيط ( التكرار ) نكون قد وصلنا إلى تفاصيل دقيقة جدا في خطط المشروع
أنا أقول ربما أنت كنت فاهم زين لكل عملية على حدة و لكن لم تتقن الفهم الكلي للعمليات و اعذرني على هذا التدخل و التكهن لكن أرجو اعتباره من باب المحاورة و الاستفادة من ردك على هذا الكلام

بالنسبة للنقطة الثالثة ،
هم أصلا يقولوا إن أسئلتنا في الـ PMP عبارة عن Situation-based quistions و ليست كأسئلة الـ CAPM التي من النوع Knowledge-based quistions . و هذا النوع الأسئلة يصف لك وضع ما ثم يسألك عن ماذا ستقوم إزاء هذا الوضع أو ما أفضل شي تقوم به أو شيء من هذا القبيل .


----------



## ahmed_2006 (20 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك يا أخي احكيلنا عن طريقة التقديم كيف تمت معك ، وما كانت الخطوات بعد تحديد ميعاد الاختبار _ وأين مكان الإختبار


----------



## abuyara (21 فبراير 2010)

اسأل الله تعالى ان يوفقك لكل خير
كم المده الزمنيه للتحضير...وهل لديك خبره مباشره في اداراة المشاريع


----------



## essa2000eg (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الاخ الكريم لا تقلق لقد مررت بهذه التجربة من قبلك واستفدت منها الكثير لكن اهم شئ هو ان تحاكى الواقع ولا تتعامل مع المادة العلمية على انها للحفظ فقط فحاول ان تطبق ما تعلمت على المواقف الذى تتعرض لها يوميا فى العمل وتصنف القرارات طبقا للمرجعية العلمية التى درستها وتحاول ان تنقل ما تعلمت لمن حولك فى المجال وتخلق حياة وروح وربط بيم الكتب والحياة 

وشئ اخر هام لا تفكر الان فى الامتحان وتقلق نفسك ابدا بهدوء شديد قراءة كتاب PMBOK
مجرد قراءة كانك تقراء رواية ستجد انك تفهم اشياء كانت غائبة عنك وستستوعب اكثر وستحس بانك بدات تستعيد السيطرة على الموقف وبعد ان تنتهى منه ابدا فى حل اسئلة برنامج ريتا مرتين على الاقل مرة بطريق Knowledge ومرة اخرة بطريقة 
processes
وبالتوفيق لك وولجميع باذن الله


----------



## إيهاب النحاس (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك ونفع المسلمين بعلمك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 فبراير 2010)

الزميل شريف

اشكرك جدا لأنك عرفتني أن هذا الموضوع قد تم حله بكتاب خاص ،فأنا لم اكن اعرف ذلك
المشكلة إنني حاولت لساعات الحصول على نسخة منه فلم استطع
فهل من مساعدة 
وشكرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 فبراير 2010)

الزميل شريف
شكرا لك لأنك عرفتني على الكتاب،فأنا لم اعرف عنه قبل ذلك
المشكلة إنني حاولت لساعات البحث لتحميل نسخة منه فلم اجد
فهل من مساعدة


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته و حظ اوفر المره القادمه
لدي استفسار بسيط و هو ترتيب المركز بالنسبه للاختبار الخاص بك 
هل بتتصل بهم تاكد علي الموعد ام لا ؟ امتي بتروح الاختبار اعني بيسمحوا لك بوقت قد ايه قبل الامتحان بيسلموك ورق أبيض متي ( قبل الاختبار ) ؟ عدده 
المقصود من هذه الاسئله هل ينفع مثلا اكتب حاجه او معلومات في الورق قبل بدء الموعد الرسمي ام لا ؟الوقت قبل الاختبار قد ايه ؟ و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (26 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
هل نطمع فى ان يصف لنا احدكم ما هى الخطوات للحصول على هذه الشهاده من البدايه للنهايه وما هى التكاليف وهل لا بد من الحصول على دورات 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## silver2000jo (26 فبراير 2010)

أشكر كل من قام بالمشاركة والتعليق، وحظا أوفر لي ولمن يريد التقدم
بالنسبة لإجراءات الاختبار
قمت بالتسجيل في الموقع بشكل عادي، وأدخلت المشاريع التي قمت بها بالشكل المطلوب
وبعد 5 أيام تقريبا قاموا بالرد علي بالموافقة على المشاريع ويتبقى التسجيل للاختبار.
فقمت بداية في تسجيل عضوية وكلفتني تقريبا 500 ريال لأن تكاليف الاختبار لغير العضو هي نفس التكاليف للعضو وتكاليف الاختبار للعضو، لذا أنصح بالعضوية
وبعدها قمت بالتسجيل للاختبار وكلفتني تقريبا 1550 ريال، ولم أكن من ضمن ال10% المختارين للتدقيق، ولكن في كل مرة تقوم بالتسجيل فيها للاختبار فإنه ربما أن تكون من ضمن مجموعة التدقيق.
حددت موعد الاختبار والمكان عن طريق موقع Prometric ، وأصلا بعد التسجيل ستقوم ال PMI بإرسال كافة التفاصيل وكيفية التسجيل والاختبار بالتفصيل الممل والدقيق.
طبعا لا داعي للحجز عن طريق الهاتف، لإنك أصلا قمت بالتسجيل في الموقع، ولكن يجب التأكد من عملية التسجيل من خلال إرسالهم رسالة تأكيد على إيميلك
يجب طباعة بيانات الموعد والرقم وتأتي بها عند الاختبار
عند الاختبار تقدم الورقة المطبوعة لمدير القاعة، ولا تجلب أي شيء إطلاقا معك، لولا العيب كان فتشني تفتيش ذاتي، يعني لا ورقة ولا قلم، بالعافية رضي إني أدخل قطرة أنف لأني لا أستغني عنها، والباقي بتحطه في صندوق الأمانات
عند الجلوس على الجهاز، يعطيك نصف ساعة تقريبا أثنائها بتقرأ تعليمات وكيفية اختيار الجواب وكيف إنك تختار سؤال معين وتضع عليه علامة و غيرها من التعليمات
أنصحك أن تقوم باستغلال الوقت هذا وكتابة جميع ما تحفظه من قوانين على الورق الأبيض المعطى لك.

بالنسبة لمن سأل عن خبرتي السابقة في المشاريع، نعم لدي خبرة ولكن لم أجسدها بطريقة علمية بحتة إلا بعد قرائتي لل PMBOK ولكن حتى قبل ذلك كنت أنجز المشاريع بطريقة معيارية نوعا ما.

أما بالنسبة لكيفية الدراسة، فأنا ما زلت مصرا على أن الفهم وحده لا يكفي، لأن وقت الاختبار لا يكفي للتحليل الدقيق والجلوس فترة طويلة على كل سؤال، فيجب الفهم الدقيق بالإضافة للحفظ العميق.

النقاط التي قلتها في بادئ الموضوع توضح لك كيفية الدراسة الصحيحة على ما أعتقد، وأنا الآن في مرحلة الحفظ فاكتشفت فعلا بعد أن حفظت أن الفهم لا يكفي، ولا أنصح أي أحد يتقدم للاختبار دون حفظ دقيق للمراحل والمدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات، لأنه سيرسب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات المهمة و على تسجيل تجربتك و عرضها علينا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 فبراير 2010)

*Pmp, pmi-rmp, pmi-sp, cce*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا الان حصلت على كل الشهادات المشهورة فى السوق وهما الاربع شهادات دول 
وانا تقريبا اول واحد فى الامارات (فى شهر ديسمبر) يكون معاه كل شهادات ال pmi على ال project level
معرفش اذا كان فيه حد فى مصر خلصهم برضه ولا لأ
مش ده المهم
دلوقتى انا واقف وقفة مع نفسى وبسأل
وماذا بعد؟

هل ال mba
هل ماجيستير فى ادارة المشروعات
هل اركز فى شغلى وكفاية كده؟

انتوا ايه رأيكم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك على هذا الإنجاز الضخم وقبل كل شىء أهنئك على هذا الإصرار فأنا كلما نويت على الدخول فى المذاكره للحصول على pmp أجد المشاغل كثيره ومعدل الإنجاز فى الدراسه بطىء لضيق الوقت فبماذا تنصحنى


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
شي مفرح و مشرف
الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك في الشهادات اللي حصلت عليها

طيب هل أنت الآن في عالمك الحقيقي تطبق كل أو جزء من اللي درسته في الشهادات هذي ؟ 
هل تشعر أنك يمكنك تطبيق ما تعلمته بحيث تعمل تزامن Synchronization بين اللي انت دارسه و فاهمه و بين العمل الحقيقي اللي تقوم به في الواقع ؟
هل تعتقد أنك تشبعت من إدارة المشاريع لدرجة أنك تحاول الانتقال إلى إدارة الأعمال ؟


----------



## engineer_khaleel (26 فبراير 2010)

مبروك 
اللهم اجعلها خير له في دينه ومعاشه وعاقبة أمره عاجله واجله.


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (27 فبراير 2010)

مبروك يا بطل
الماجستيرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mustafasas (27 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك يا مهندس عبد القادر و الله واحشني بقالك فترة مش بنشوفك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## بودى59 (27 فبراير 2010)

مبروك أخى الكريم
مارأيك فى الPgMP أنا حائر بينها وال MPA


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (27 فبراير 2010)

الف مبارك
اعتقد ان تكتفى بهذا القدر
وان تلتفت الى العلم الشرعى قليلا

فلا تدرى متى الساعه
لا اقول ان علمك لا ينفع فلا تفهمنى خطأ
لكن اقول اعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا

وابارك لك مرة اخرى على هذا الانجاز الطيب
وبهذه المناسبة لك هدية قيمة
http://www.salemalajmi.com/main/play-53.html


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك

وبالتوفيق فى المرة القادمة


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (27 فبراير 2010)

اسأل الله ان يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (28 فبراير 2010)

Thank you for your advice 
I hope to you success in the next time


----------



## Heba.s (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم لعرضك تجربتك علينا و كامله و افادتك لنا منها و ان شا ءالله تنجح المره القادمه و نرد عليك نهنيك بالنجاح ..
يالله بالتوفيق لك ولنا ان شا ءالله 

تحياتي


----------



## moslem1400 (28 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله اسال الله عز وجل ان ينفعك بما علمك 
واتفق مع الاخ ابو المقداد الليبى هل لديك وقت تتفرغ فيه لنفسك ودينك وحالك مع الله
ارجو منك تخصيص وتفريغ وقت لنفسك ولبيتك واولادك ولا تجعل عملك يأخذ منك كل وقتك


----------



## moslem1400 (28 فبراير 2010)

لى عندك يا باشمنهدس عبد القادر رجاء
ارجو منك متابعة موضوعك السابق ( فين رجالة بتروجت ) والاجابة على سؤالى وسؤال الاخوة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57339-4.html

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الف مبروك على هذا الإنجاز الضخم وقبل كل شىء أهنئك على هذا الإصرار فأنا كلما نويت على الدخول فى المذاكره للحصول على pmp أجد المشاغل كثيره ومعدل الإنجاز فى الدراسه بطىء لضيق الوقت فبماذا تنصحنى



اولا انا متشكر يا باشمهندس محمود، دى شهادة عزيزة من استاذ زى حضرتك
ثانيا انصح حضرتك ان انت تبدأ بكتاب ريتا عشان هو لغته سهلة وشيقة وبعدين تبص على ال pmbok ولو ما عندكش وقت ممكن تبدأ تحل امتحانات وتشوف اجاباتها وهى هتشدك ان انت تذاكر

وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> شي مفرح و مشرف
> الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك في الشهادات اللي حصلت عليها
> 
> ...



يتوقف تطبيق هذه العلوم على مدى استعداد المؤسسات الهندسية لتبنى مبادرات لتطبيقها، والمبادرات دى عادة بتكون مكلفة ومحتاجة مجهودات كبيرة ، انا من خلال الشركة اللى انا فيها بكافح لخلق فرص لتطبيق ما تعلمته ، لكن لحد دلوقتى النتيجة لا تتعدى 5% من المأمول وادينا بنحاول

بالنسبة للتشبع ماحدش بيوصل للدرجة دى ولكن هى درجة من القناعة المرتبطة ببداية الدخول فى كادر وظيفى معين بحكم عدد سنوات الخبرة وبالتالى مطلوب الالمام بعلوم ادارية اوسع من نطاق ادراة المشاريع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

engineer_khaleel قال:


> مبروك
> اللهم اجعلها خير له في دينه ومعاشه وعاقبة أمره عاجله واجله.



الله يبارك فيك ويبارك لك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

e.mohamed hendy قال:


> مبروك يا بطل
> الماجستيرررررررررررررررررررر



الله يبارك فيك يا هندى

انا بفكر فى كده برضه

بس انا بصراحة خايف ما الاقيش جامعات اجنبية دولية ليها فروع فى السعودية لانى احتمال الشركة تنقلنى هناك اليومين دول ، الموضوع ده كان فى الامارات متوفر

يا ريت لو حد من الزملاء له خبرة بالجامعات الاجنبية فى السعودية يفيدنى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

mustafasas قال:


> الف مبروك يا مهندس عبد القادر و الله واحشني بقالك فترة مش بنشوفك ربنا يوفقك



الله يبارك فيك يا مصطفى
وانت واحشنى والله (صديق كفاح)
انت فين دلوقتى انت كنت قلتلى انك هتسافر عملت ايه؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

بودى59 قال:


> مبروك أخى الكريم
> مارأيك فى الPgMP أنا حائر بينها وال MPA



لو شروط ال PgMP تنطبق عليك اعملها طبعا انا المشكلة عندى انها شروطها مش منطبقة عليا

بس سؤالك بيوثق ميولى لل MBA


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> الف مبارك
> اعتقد ان تكتفى بهذا القدر
> وان تلتفت الى العلم الشرعى قليلا
> 
> ...


 الله يبارك فيك يا اخى وشكرا لنصيحتك وفعلا الواحد الدنيا واخداه فى وشها زى القطر

متشكر جدا مرة تانية وانا عمرى ما افهمك غلط طبعا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

moslem1400 قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله اسال الله عز وجل ان ينفعك بما علمك
> واتفق مع الاخ ابو المقداد الليبى هل لديك وقت تتفرغ فيه لنفسك ودينك وحالك مع الله
> ارجو منك تخصيص وتفريغ وقت لنفسك ولبيتك واولادك ولا تجعل عملك يأخذ منك كل وقتك



الله يباركلك يا مسلم
فعلا العيلة عندى اتظلمت فى الشوية بتوع الدراسة دول خصوصا مع تزامن الدراسة مع فترة عدم استقرار وظيفى وتشتت بين دولتين

ااسألك الدعاء


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

moslem1400 قال:


> لى عندك يا باشمنهدس عبد القادر رجاء
> ارجو منك متابعة موضوعك السابق ( فين رجالة بتروجت ) والاجابة على سؤالى وسؤال الاخوة
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57339-4.html
> ...



حاضر يا مسلم

بس المشكلة انى سبت بتروجت من زمن لكن هروح ارد عليك


----------



## moslem1400 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام والرد وربنا يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء وطب نفسا إذا حكم الpmi 
ولاتجزع لنازلة الإمتحان فما لحوادث الشهادات بقاء


----------



## EngAbuMalik (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
خلال بحثي في مواضيع PMP وجدت مقالة فاحببت ان اشاركك اياها لكي لاتحزن فالذي أصابك شيء عادي ومحتمل

http://66.28.32.123/netfu/tmp10022/coollogo_com_836278.gif
*Conclusion*​The PMP Exam is difficult, but not because of the complexity of the material. It is because of the breath of material and because the body of knowledge is so badly structured for the purposes of study.

Save yourself a lot of study time. Use the PM Network Diagram as a measuring stick for what you need to know and whether or not you know it.

Don’t worry if the first five questions on the exam are totally incomprehensible. Everyone reports the same reaction. The test is designed to unsettle you. Do not let it. If a questions seems too difficult just skip it.

Take the exam early. Treat it as a study tool. Be prepared to fail the first time. Use the experience to determine what subjects to concentrate on. You will receive a report that outlines strengths and weaknesses. 

Let the report tell you what to study. Then take the exam again after having targeted those areas

Brain Denis..​


----------



## aati badri (4 مارس 2010)

EngAbuMalik قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
> خلال بحثي في مواضيع PMP وجدت مقالة فاحببت ان اشاركك اياها لكي لاتحزن فالذي أصابك شيء عادي ومحتمل
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 مارس 2010)

شكراً لجميع الاخوة الافاضل علي معلوماتهم الثمينه في هذا الموضوع


----------



## mostafa_war (15 مارس 2010)

*توضيح دعم اللغه العربيه في امتحان pmp*

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله قمت باجتيازامتحان اداره المشاريع المحترفين(pmp)(هذه هي المحاوله الثانيه) اليوم بعد طول انتظار 
واتقدم بالشكر لكل من في هذا المنتدى الذاي افادني طوال الوقت الكتب وخبرات السابقه والتشجع على اجتيازالامتحان

عند بحثي عن معني دعم الغه العربيه في الامتحان لم اجد رد واضح فقررت ان اوضح الموضوع 

فهي عباره عن ترجمه كامله للسؤال والاجابات تاتي مع كل سؤال(دأماً) بحيث يكون السؤال بأجابته مترجم بالعربيه في النصف العلوي من الشاشه والسؤال وأجابته باللغه الانجليزيه في النصف السفلي من الشاشاشه وتكون اختيار الاجابات في الجزء الانجليزي فقط

ام الترجمه نفسها فترجمه جميله جدا جدا توضح اغلب الامور(رغم بعض السقطات بسب عدم وجود تشكيل)
اما فأدتها فكانت ضخمه جدا حيث وفرت معي وقت طويل في فهم السؤال والاجابات وكان التركيز في الحل حتي اني اخذت وقت تفكير كبير في كل سؤال ورغم ذلك انهيت قبل الميعاد بثلث ساعه تقريباً وقضيت الوقت في المراجعات
وطبعاً وجود الترجمه لا يغني عن الاصل الانجليزي الذي درسناه طوال الوقت ولتعريف المصطلحات الخاصه بالاداره حيث من الممكن ان لا تلاحظ في الترجمه

هذا باختصار عن هذا الدعم الذي اعتقد انه كان احد اسباب نجاحي في هذا الامتحان الحمد لله


----------



## emofleh (15 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك على الشهادة وبالتوفيق
ممكن تفيدنا كيف كانت طبيعة اسئلة الأمتحان وهل تحتاج الى دراسة مكثفة لأني انشاء الله مقبل على الأمتحان خلال الأسبوع القادم


----------



## mostafa_war (15 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك بس من اول مراه ان شاء الله

اكيد هذا الامتحان بالخصوص يحتاج الى دراسه مكثفه مع فهم الروابط بين العمليات والتسلسل المنطقي لها وكيفيه تسليم كل عمليه للاخرى ولست اقصد تسليم منطقه معرفه للاخري بل كل عمليه فعمليات الجدول الزمني وتحديد الميزانيه في التخطيط ترتبط بالمخاطر والموارد البشريه والاحتياجات قبل انهأها فيجب ان تلم بفهم كيفيه ارطباط هذه العمليات حتي لا تقع في الافخاخ التي ينصبها الامتحان
وطبعاً حل أسئله كثيره وخاصاً من ريته حيث وجة ان الامتحان تقريباً في مستواه وقد تشابهة بعض الاسئله لدرجه اني شككت انها متطابقه 

وهناك سئله كثيره قصيره ومباشره عن مواضيع محدده اذا لم تكن على علم ودراسه كافيه فستقع في تشابه الاختيارات التي يضعها الامتحان .
والاسئله الطويله لم تكن صعبه ابدأ هي مشكلتها الرئيسيه كانت اللغه فعند ترجمتها اتضحه السؤال واللاجابات بسرعه 

ونصيحه اخري لا تستهين بعمليه حل 200 سؤال في اربع سعات متواصله فقد تفقد تركيزيك بعد فتره فيجب ان تستعد لهذا بكثير من القهوه قبل الامتحان او تتدرب على حل هذا الكم وسكون اصعب من الامتحان (لن يدعم الغه العربيه)

تحذير اذا لم تكن درست الكتاب بعد فاسبوع لن يكفي اسساً لقرأته لاول مره والافضل ان تؤجل الامتحان حتى تسطيع ان تدرسه بطريقه صحيحه ولا تفعل مثلي استهنة بالامتحان فرسبت اول مره

والله يوفقك الى كل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## أهل الهمة (15 مارس 2010)

مبروك النجاح


----------



## mssaidi (16 مارس 2010)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك 



خبرنا اكثر من طريقه دراستك للمنهج ... والكتب اللي اعتمدت عليها ..والاسئله 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك كمان


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (16 مارس 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## المدني السوري (16 مارس 2010)

ألف مبروك 
سؤالي : عن كيفية الدراسة يعني منهجك في الدرس والكتب (كتاب الpmp بالعربي والانكليزي وكتاب ريتا) والامتحانات التجريبية 

مبروك مرة ثانية


----------



## الهدارر (16 مارس 2010)

*سؤال وإستفسار*

مبارك عليك النجاح وعقبال الجميع إنشاء الله


ممكن تخبرنا كيف تحصل الدعم العربي ... يعني من مركز الامتحان ؟ ... او لازم عن طريق ال pmi ؟


----------



## Ibrahim Rajab (16 مارس 2010)

مبروك يا اخ مصطفي والي التفوق دائما ونسال الله لنا النجاح مثلك


----------



## مه رامي (16 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك لهذا النجاح اخي مصطفى


----------



## ahmedafatah (16 مارس 2010)

ألف مبروووووووووووووك 
كم استغرقت فترة دراستك للموضوع من البدء حتى الامتحان


----------



## بودى59 (17 مارس 2010)

ألف مبروك وأهلا وسهلا بك كصديق pmp


----------



## ahmed_2006 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ً .. و ألف مبروووووك

قال رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم < من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم>


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (17 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك اخ مصطفي 
انت حاليا واحد من محترفي ادارة المشروعات المعتمدين
وعقبالنا انا خلصت الكورس الشرح نفسه
انت شجعتني اقدم للامتحان 
الف مبروك


----------



## abuyara (17 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك اخي مصطفى واسمح لي بهذه الاسئله:
1- متى كانت محاولتك الاولى 
2-كم تمتلك من الخبره العمليه في اداراة المشاريع...وكم نسبة استخدام لعمليات pm في مشاريعك
3- ما هي المراجع (قراءة+اختبارات) التي اعتمدت عليها في تحضيرك

اخيرا ادعوا الله لك ولنا جميعا بالتوفيق
ابو يارا


----------



## mostafa_war (19 مارس 2010)

مهندس الهدارر
شكراً جزيراً وادعو الله ان توفق في الامتحان 
دعم الغه العربيه يتم السؤال عنه في مراحل التسجيل للامتحان عند التقديم من موقع الpmi


----------



## mostafa_war (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً جزيراً لكل من بارك لي في واخذ من وقته وجهده ليكتب لي هذه التحيه التي اسعدتني كثيراً وربنا ينجح الجميع ولاولا خوفي من ان انسى لشكرتكم واحد واحد بالاسم 
واسف على التاخير فقد انشغلت جداً هذه الايام بعد الامتحان مباشراً فارجو المعزره


----------



## mostafa_war (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم لخص المهندس ابو يارا الاسأله التي طرحت في الثلاث اساله التي طرحها لذلك ساجيب عليها فهي تضمن الباقي وارجو ان تكون تجربتي مفيده 
1- متى كانت محاولتك الاولى ؟ ::: كانت في 2009/6/1 واحد يونيو 2009
2-كم تمتلك من الخبره العمليه في اداراة المشاريع...وكم نسبة استخدام لعمليات pm في مشاريعك؟
انا عمل مهندس في فريق فلست مدير بعد ولكني الاحظ الاداره كيف تسير من حولي واستفيد واتعلم من الخطأ والصواب فخبرتي الاداريه تكونة من الملاحظات التي اراها وصراحتاً اغلبها نماذج سيئه للأداره دفعتي لتعلم الاداره

اما استخدام عمليات الاداره في المشروع الحالى الذي اعمل به وهو من المشاريع المعماريه لا استيع تحيدها بدقه (حيث ان السابقين كانت ادره عشوائه بدون اي نظام) مجرد اتباع ما في العقد من طرق تسليم للاعمال ومتابعة التقدم للعمل عن طريق المنصرف فقط واستخدام خطه مسبقه لانهأ الاعمال تحتوي فقط على التكلفه والمده اما الباقي فمن بنود العقد المجبرين على اتباعها 

وهذا بسبب النظره الغريبه للأنشطة الاداريه في مرحلة التنفيذ التي اعمل به (فالمشروع مفصل في العقد ) والخاصه بمتابعة الاتصالات وأداره الموارد البشريه فالاتصالات تكون اغلبها الرسميه طبقاً للعقد فقط غير طبعاً اتصالات اعضاء المشروع وهذا الجانب مهمل فانت يجب ان تعرف كيف تتصل بالشخص المناسب على طريقتك ومن حسابك 
اما الموارد البشريه فلا داعي للاطاله انهم يستخدمون النظريه X 

3- ما هي المراجع (قراءة+اختبارات) التي اعتمدت عليها في تحضيرك

المرجع الأساسي الذي اعتمد عليه هو كتاب PMBOK English 4th الاساسي بدون اي شرح اولاً وذاكرته 3 مرات متتاليه وقرأته بالعربيه مره حتي استوضح الامور اكثر ثم كتاب ريتا مع اسئلته التي اجدها الافضل حيث انها متزنه وتشابه اسئلة الامتحان, مع حل اسأله قليله في اول فتره وتكثيفها في اخر شهر حتي لا اجد نفسي حفظة الاسئله فلا اجد ماتمرن عليه في النهايه
وفي الشهر الاخير اتبعة اسلوب ندمة على عدم اتباعه في الاول وهو تسجيل مناطق الخطء واعادة مذاكرتها حسب مرات تكراره فهذا يضمن ان ماخطء فيه كثيراً ساراجعه كثيرا ايضاً

من الاشياء التى اود الفت النظر اليها هو:
1- ابواب (مسؤليات المحترف &المجتمع )(PMP-ism( (التنسيق integration)من كتاب ريتا حيث يعطو فكره ضروريه عن اولاويات مدير المشروع عند حل المشكله وكيف التعمل معها وهما ليس في الكتاب الاصلي اساسً 
1.5- باب (التنسيق integration) اهم الابواب على الاطلاق يجب فهمه بطريقه جيده فهو عمل مدير المشروع 

2- تسلسل حل المشكله في كتاب ريتا في باب الموارد الشريه فهم مفيدين جداً في اجابة الاسئله التي تحكي مشكله وليس فقط في الموارد البشريه وايضا مسؤليات اصحاب المصلحه من نفس الباب

3- الحكمه من قراه الكتاب بتركيز اكثر من مره متتاليه هي تكوين فكره عن تسلسل المشروع في كل مرحله من بدايه وتخطيط وتنفيذ و..... وفهم علاقتهم بصوره اوضح في كل مره وهذا مهم جداً للفهم ولحل الامتحان في كتاب ريتا يوجد جدول يوضح هذا التسلسل ولكن لن يفهم بجد الا اذا كانت العلاقات واضحه وسبابية الترتيب ومنطقيته ولماذا مخرج هذه العمليه مدخل في تلك ولماذا لا يأتي بطريقه اخري ..هذا الفهم ضروري فهو سيشعرك ان عمليه الاداره كلها مترابطه ومفهومه ببساطه اما معاني المدخلات والمخرجات فالتكرار وضروره فهمهم سيجعلهم سهلي الحفظ وحفظهم وفهمهم ضروري

3- ستجد في ريتا تعبيرات كثره ليست في الكتاب الاساسي لا تنفق في حفظها الكثير من الوقت فقد لاتظهر ركز على الاساسيات أولاً ومر على هذه التعبيرات بالتكرار ستفهم وقد لا تجدها في الامتحان(الا نظريات اداره الفريق وتطويره)

4- قد يظهر اسئله في لأ متحان لا تعرف عن ما يسئل وعن الاجابات شيء لا تقف امامها واختر اجابه وتقدم 
اذكر ان في الامتحان جاء سؤال عن نظريه في تطوير الفريق لم اسمع بها والاجابات لم اسمع بها ايضاً . 

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## abuyara (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي mostafa_war 
على التوضيح ...مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## aati badri (20 مارس 2010)

1000 الف و60 ألف مبروك
ريتا تقول أن بعض طلبتها حصل على 15000 خمسة عشر ألف دولار كحافز
وبعضهم حصل على 10 % زيادة راتب و15 % كمان
خبرنا حصل معاك أيه :67:

هناك ماجستير أدارة الأعمال من بريطانيا مثلا وهو يؤهلك لنيل شادة الدكتوراة من بعده
أرجو الإفادة لماذا التركيز على هذه الشهادة أقصد pmp وليس الماجستير


----------



## emofleh (20 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك على النجاح
الحمد لله لقد اجتزت امتحان PMI-SP في 30-01-2010 وانشاء الله داخل لأمتحان PMP يوم الخميس القادم 
هل يمكن ان يكون امتحان SP اصعب من PMP?
هل ممكن ان اعرف كم عدد Proficient التي حصلت عليها في الأمتحان لأنني بصدد دراسة كيفية حساب PMI لعملية النجاح او الفشل في الأمتحان وذلك لسبب وجيه وهو : أن عدد الأجابات الصحيحة ليس العامل الأساسي في اجتياز الأمتحان وانما كم عدد Proficient ,moderate and Low Proficient areas التي تحصل عليها من الأمتحان؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 مارس 2010)

الف مليون مبروك يا اخ مصطفى والى الامام دائما


----------



## ابواسر (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
مبروك إجتياز الامتحان والحصول على الشهادة
وشكرا على توضيحكم عن دعم للغة العربية في المتحان
فأنت أول من تحدث عن هذا الوضوع فلك السبق في ذلك
تحياتي


----------



## RFID (23 مارس 2010)

emofleh قال:


> الف مبروك على النجاح
> الحمد لله لقد اجتزت امتحان PMI-SP في 30-01-2010 وانشاء الله داخل لأمتحان PMP يوم الخميس القادم
> هل يمكن ان يكون امتحان SP اصعب من PMP?
> هل ممكن ان اعرف كم عدد Proficient التي حصلت عليها في الأمتحان لأنني بصدد دراسة كيفية حساب PMI لعملية النجاح او الفشل في الأمتحان وذلك لسبب وجيه وهو : أن عدد الأجابات الصحيحة ليس العامل الأساسي في اجتياز الأمتحان وانما كم عدد Proficient ,moderate and Low Proficient areas التي تحصل عليها من الأمتحان؟


 

PMI applies global best practices in examination administration by reporting your proficiency levels. The proficiency levels serve as an aid in measuring your knowledge in specific areas of study and practice. For example, if your result is Below Proficient in one of the domains/chapters, then you know what you need to study to improve. There are not a minimum or maximum number of domains or chapters in which you need to demonstrate proficiency in order to pass the exam. 
Your pass/fail score is based on your overall performance, not on how many questions you answered right or wrong in a particular domain or chapter.​


----------



## emofleh (23 مارس 2010)

RFID قال:


> PMI applies global best practices in examination administration by reporting your proficiency levels. The proficiency levels serve as an aid in measuring your knowledge in specific areas of study and practice. For example, if your result is Below Proficient in one of the domains/chapters, then you know what you need to study to improve. There are not a minimum or maximum number of domains or chapters in which you need to demonstrate proficiency in order to pass the exam.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dear,
Let me explain one major idea regarding pass/fail exam result , Yor are 
*Partially right regarding the overall performance and the following explanation will depict what I intent to say: " By the way it's an Opinion ":*




*The PMP test is split into 6 areas (domains): 

Initiation (11% of the total questions)
Planning (23% of the total questions)
Executing (27% of the total questions)
Monitoring and Controlling (21% of the total questions)
Closing (9% of the total questions)
Professional and Social Responsibility (9% of the total questions)
The PMP examinee can be below proficient, moderately proficient, or proficient in any area (domain) of the above list and the attached file can describe this idea .*
** BP: Below Proficient, MP: Moderately Proficient, P: Proficient*

*The attached table proves that there is a strong relationship between the outcome of the PMP exam (pass/fail) and the percentage of the questions (hence the importance) in any of the domains. For example, examinee #2 was Below Proficient on both Initiation and Closing (both totaling 20% of the questions), yet Proficient in Executing and Monitoring and Controlling (48% of the questions). Examinee #3 was Below Proficient in Monitoring and Controlling (21% of the total questions) and failed the exam, the examinee was Moderately Proficient in all the other areas.*
*We deduce from the table that passing the PMP exam is still based on the total percentage, scoring Proficient in 2 key areas (such as Planning and Executing) can salvage the whole exam (even if the examinee is Below Proficient in two non-key areas), while scoring Below Proficient in one key area can (such as Planning) can potentially result in a failure. Scoring Moderately Proficient in all areas seem to do the trick.*

*Conclusion: The PMP Passing Score is still a percentage that is around 60%, as there are 200 questions in the PMP exam, of which 25 questions do not affect the score. The examinee has to answer correctly on 106 questions of the remaining 175 questions.* 
so What do you think?
I
But my question is which one is difficult the SP or the PMP


----------



## أحمد روكسان (23 مارس 2010)

I think PMTI is a good online course to prepare through in addition to the fundementals from Rita & the PMBOK but the most essential is the PMfastrack you should solve as much as you can & understand what si rong & why this the most important.


----------



## mostafa_war (23 مارس 2010)

بشمهندس عطيه بالنسبه للعمل فلم يحدث اي شيء ساحول ان اعمل تحديث للسيره الذاتيه لعل يكون هناك رد ولكن عند سؤالي المختصين قالو انه لا يوجد اي فرق لذلك سأبدأ في البحث عن عمل بهذه الشهاده القيمه يقدرون قيمتها


----------



## mostafa_war (23 مارس 2010)

مهندسemofleh 
النجاح والرسوب يحدد بعدد الاسئله الصحيحه في الامتحان وهذا رأساً من الشهادة الاوليه التي استلمها فور الامتحان اما التقيم فهو لمجرد معرفة نقاط القوه والضعف
وهذا ما كتب في هذه الشهاده
Understanding Your Exam Results
Your exam results are reported in two ways:
1. An overall pass/fail result score is generated based on the number of questions you answered 
correctly.
2. The second level of results is the assignment of one of three proficiency levels to each domain.
· Each domain is assigned one of three levels of proficiency - Proficient, Moderately 
Proficient and Below Proficient - based on the number of questions answered correctly 
within the domain.
· This provides direction about where your strengths and weaknesses fall.


----------



## sameh76 (23 مارس 2010)

عزيزي مصطفى

هل حفظ جميع المدخلات والخرجات ضروري .. ام يكفي الاستيعاب الجيد لهم والربط بينهم ؟ 

ارجو الرد حيث اني احضر للاختبار 

شكرا


----------



## mostafa_war (24 مارس 2010)

مهندس سامح 
حفظ المدخلات والمخرجات ليس ضروري والفهم اهم ولكن هذا لا يعني عدم النظر اليهم بل يدرسز بجد وستجد اغلبهم واهمهم حفظ بالمذاكره لان الاسئله قد تاتي في الامتحان مباشرا عنهم


----------



## sameh76 (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عزيزي مصطفى وبارك الله فيك.

سؤال اخر .. الاسئلة الحسابية المتعلقعه بالتكلفه هل هي صعبة ام مباشرة .. وهي يجب حفظ جميع المعادلات التي في كتاب ريتا ؟


----------



## osman omer (25 مارس 2010)

Dear Mostafa, 
Mabrookkkkkkk kateer ...

_In order to conduct PMP exam I have to rely only on pmbok and Rita or you recommend another additional sources? Could you please advice? _

_what are the centres provide PMP exam in Arab country ?_

_Thnx alot_


----------



## mostafa_war (25 مارس 2010)

الولا شكرا لكل من فرح لي على النجاح وعلى مشاركتي فرحتي هذه ادعو الله ان يوفقكم جميعاً

مهندس سامح
الاسئله التي تحتاج الى المعادلات ليست كثيره فلا اتذكر غير ثلاثه او اثنان ولكنهم اسئله سهله والمعادلات بسيطه وليس فيها تعقيد
مهندس اسامه لا انصح بغيرهما فلم اجرب الاخرين حتي اقارن ولكن من تجربتي 
pmbok وريتا هما المصدر الرئيسي الذي أعتمدت عليه ,ريتا يشرح بعض المناطق الغامضه وتفاصيل لا تذكر في الكتاب الاساسي (مثل نظريات تحفيز الفريق)ويوضح روابط العمليات بطريقه افضل وبشرح اوضح ولا يغني عن pmbok بل يكمل له فتجده لا يكرر سرد المدخلات والمخرجات


----------



## sameh76 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 مارس 2010)

*لدي موعد اختبار pmp و أريد إلغاءه و أخذ موعد آخر*

السلام عليكم​ 
بعد أخذ دورة PMP و تحضير للاختبار لمدة تقريبا شهرين و زيادة بالدراسة اليومية و بعدما حددت الاختبار الأسبوع الماضي ليكون بعد حوالي أسبوعين من الآن ،،، اختبرت أمس الاختبار التجريبي من برنامج ريتا فتحطمت عندما وجدت النتيجة 57% و فشلي في اجتياز الاختبار .​ 
على الرغم من أني أشعر أني متشرب لكل مفاهيم الـ PMP و أشعر أني متمكن ، و لهذا السبب تجرأت و حددت موعد الاختبار من دون محاولة الاختبار عن طريق برنامج ريتا . ​ 
يبدو أنني أحتاج - بالإضافة إلى الفهم و الاستيعاب - إلى التدرب المكثف على الأسئلة .​ 
لذلك أفكر الآن في تأجيل موعد الاختبار .​ 
ذهبت إلى موقع البرومترك http://securereg3.prometric.com/professionalhome.aspx​ 
فوجدت أيقونة خاصة بإعادة الاختبار Reschedule . و قد قرأت في الـ PMP Handbook أنني يمكنني تأجيل الاختبار قبل الموعد المحدد بـ 48 ساعة . و بما أن الموعد بعد حوالي أسبوعين فإذن استنتج أنه يمكنني التأجيل .​ 
لكني أود التأكد من حضراتكم ، هل هناك مشاكل في التأجيل ؟ يعني أخاف تصير لخبطة و لا أي شيء غير متوقع .​ 
أم أن التأجيل أمر طبيعي و عادي و يتم بصورة آلية ؟​ 
و خذوا هذا السؤال مع البيعة ​ 
هل لديكم أسئلة اختبار الـ PMP غير ريتا بحيث أنكم متأكدين أنها خاصة بالمنهج الجديد ( الطبعة الرابعة ) ؟​ 
و بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 مارس 2010)

اخى

لا يوجد اى مشاكل اطلاقا او احتمال للخبطة
اتوكل على الله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخوي عبدالقادر


----------



## osman omer (29 مارس 2010)

To Mr. Nahar Elneel 

this is very useful adivce...thnx alot


----------



## sameh76 (29 مارس 2010)

عزيزي مصطفى 

هل يسمح باستخدام الاله الحاسبة في الاختبار ؟


----------



## حسام الحو (30 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك لك فيما تعلمته ويرزقك الاخلاص في القول والعمل .
الحقيقة اقدم لك اعتذاري لعدم الرد السريع وان كان يكفي الاخوة الافاضل الذين تكرموا بالرد ، وفوجئت باختفاء هذا المشاركة سريعا وسط المشاركات على الرغم مدى تميزها بل أطلب تثبيتها من السادة المشرفين فنحن بحاجة الى انجازات طيبة نراها امامنا لم تأت من فراغ او راحة بل وسط الحياه ومشاغلها وصعوبتها ، نحن بحاجة لتشجيع المتميزين وابراز انجازاتهم، فنحن تعودنا على تعظيم الاخفاقات والسلبيات والهموم والسخافات وتصغير الانجازات والجهود .
وأنا هنا لا أمدحك ولا ازكيك على الله ولكن من واجبنا نحو حضرتك وغيرك من المجتهدين أن نقدرهم ونشكرهم وندعوا لهم بالتوفيق ، وهى رسالة لنا أنه اولا بحسن التوكل على الله ثم اتخاذ الاسباب وتنظيم الوقت واستغلال الطاقات التى منحها ايانا ربنا نستطيع عمل الكثير بدل من تضييع الوقت دون فائدة ، واسمح لي ببعض المداخلات :
اولا : ان تشكر الله فالفضل لله عز وجل في كل ما حصلته وادعوه بالثبات والتوفيق في الدنيا والاخرة .
ثانيا : أن تتواضع بما حصلته من علم .
ثالثا : أن تعمل جاهدا أن تعمل بما تعلمت وأن تطبق هذا في عملك وأعلم صعوبة ذلك لكن على الاقل أن تفكر و تمنهج عملك بالعلم الذي تعلمته وتزيد وتبدع فهذا العلم تجارب بشر قد تحتاج الى تعديل وترتيب لتناسب العمل في بيئة اخرى .
أعلم بعض الاخوة ممن تعلموا وحصلوا على هذا الشهادات مازال يفكر ويعمل بنفس الفكر القديم قبل أن يتعلم وحينما تسأله يجيب الاجابة المعروفة ظروف العمل والشغل عايز كد ه . 
ابدأ في عملك أن تعلم الناس بالعمل بهذا العلم وتنشره بينهم حتى يساعدك الجميع وتعمل في منظومة متكاملة وابدأ بالناس الكبيرة المحترمة عندما يقتنعوا سوف يساعدوك وتعامل مع الجميع بالحب والتواضع والابتسامة وفي الكورسات التى درستها فصول كاملة تتحدث عن القيادة وادارة الافراد واساليب التعامل الفعالة فرصة عظيمة لتطبيقها عمليا ، اعمل دورات بالشركة وعلم الناس يعنى ايه ادارة مشروعات ويعنى ايه خطة و اهمية الجودة وغير ذلك مما تعلمته فالكثير من الناس يحتاج من يعلمه ، فكلنا عند بداية عملنا كنا نقلد من سبقنا في كيفية ادارة المشروع واسلوب العمل ونحتاج الكثير لنتعلمه .
انت عارف بعض الناس اللى تعلموا pmp بيحاولوا تطبيق ذلك على أسرتهم واولادهم فتربية الاولاد وادارة شئون الاسرة من أهم المشروعات في حياتنا ، والله شيئ جميل وابداع بس نحاول .
رابعا : لا تتوقف عن التعلم وابدا بالماجستير والدكتوراة مع الاخذ بنصيحة الاخوة بعمل توازن بين الدنيا والاخرة واصلح النية في هذا العلم فنحن بحاجة الى مسلمين متميزين في جميع المجالات وربنا يجعله لك علما نافعا ينفعك به في الاخرة .
خامسا : الى الاخوة الزملاء أمثالي عايزيين نبطل كلام شوية ونعمل بجد واخلاص ونتعلم ونعلم وننشر الحب والتفاؤل بين الناس ونرجع الى ديننا ونحسن التوكل على الله ونستخدم ما منحنا الله من امكانيات في الخير والادارة الفعالة للوقت .
اسف على الاطالة ولو استطيع المشاركة يوميا لوضع هذا الانجاز بالصورة اللائقة لفعلت .
مع خالص التقدير لك ولجميع الاخوة .
وربنا ييسر لك أمورك ويزيدك علما نافعا تنفع به المسلمين .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ حسام وجزاك خيرا على نصائحك القيمة
وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد 

اخوك
عبدالقادر


----------



## princealamir (1 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
شئ مشرف ومميز ومشجع لنا جميعا
المشرف فيها الحصول عليها تباعا وهو مجهود ليس بالبسيط
والمميز فيها الحصول عليها في ظل ظروف العمل التي قد لا تتيح الوقت الكافي للدراسه
والمشجع فيها الأمل لغيرك من أخوتك بتحقيق نفس الانجاز
زادك الله علما وتواضعا


----------



## princealamir (1 أبريل 2010)

وبالمناسبه يسعدني التواصل معك لأني كمان X-Petrojet وكنت فيها لمدة 13 سنة وسبتها قريبا
وألف مبروك مرة أخري


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 أبريل 2010)

الله يكرم اصلك يا بشمهندس امير ويحفظك
وبمناسبة بتروجت
انت اسمك امير
وكنت فى بتروجيت 13 سنة
اوعى تطلع المهندس امير بتاع الادارة العامة للعروض (مدنى)
هكون فى غاية السعادة 
وطبعا انا فى كل الاحوال يشرفنى التعرف على حضرتك 
هبعتلك ايميلاتى على الخاص
وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى على مرورك


----------



## virtualknight (2 أبريل 2010)

تهاني القلبية على نجاحك ولابد أن هذه الشهادات ستساهم بألأيجاب في خبرتك العملية اذا تم تطبيقها


----------



## emofleh (2 أبريل 2010)

مبارك عليك هذا الأنجاز المشرف واتمنلى لك دوام التوفيق

الحمدلله لقد اجتزت امتحان PMP وكذلك PMI-SP من اول مره ولله الحمد وذلك خلال الشهرين الماضيين والآن بصدد التحضير Risk MAnagement professional -RMP وعندي بعض الأاستفسارات بخصوص دراستك ل : RMP

1- هل قرأت Practice standard for project risk management وكذلك كتاب ريتا التي اصدرته مؤخرا عن Risk management
2- على اي مصدر اعتمدت بالنسبة للمسائل الحسابية الخاصة Risk وخصوصا Quantitative analysis 
3- كيف ترى صعوبة الأمتحانين مقارنة ب: RMP


----------



## princealamir (5 أبريل 2010)

مبدئيا .... معذرة للتأخر في الرد
هو تمام زي ما قلت يا باشا
والشرف ليا بمعرفتك
وإن شاء الله نبقي علي اتصال دائم
ومرة ثانية وثالثه ....... ألف مبروك علي الانجاز المشرف


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> مبارك عليك هذا الأنجاز المشرف واتمنلى لك دوام التوفيق
> 
> الحمدلله لقد اجتزت امتحان PMP وكذلك PMI-SP من اول مره ولله الحمد وذلك خلال الشهرين الماضيين والآن بصدد التحضير Risk MAnagement professional -RMP وعندي بعض الأاستفسارات بخصوص دراستك ل : RMP
> 
> ...



اولا الف مبروك على اجتيازك الاختبارات والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله
ثانيا الاجابة على اسئلتك هى كالتالى
1- نعم قرأت ال Standard بس مرة واحدة لانى لقيته عبارة عن extension بسيط لموضوع ال risk فى ال pmbok ، بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا لم اقراه لانه نزل بعد ما امتحنت، وبالمناسبة انا كل امتحاناتى برضه عديها من اول مرة الحمد لله
2- المسائل الحسابية بتاعة ال risk انا كنت عارف عنها شوية لانى اشتغلت فى الموضوع ده شوية وانا فى مصر...بس عموما كتاب ريتا الجديد كفاية جدا لو قدرت تحصل عليه
3- الامتحان ان شاء الله فى نفس مستوى ال sp او اسهل شوية

وربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أبريل 2010)

princealamir قال:


> مبدئيا .... معذرة للتأخر في الرد
> هو تمام زي ما قلت يا باشا
> والشرف ليا بمعرفتك
> وإن شاء الله نبقي علي اتصال دائم
> ومرة ثانية وثالثه ....... ألف مبروك علي الانجاز المشرف



يا مرحب يا قائد
على فكرة يا باشا انت عارفنى بس مش واخد بالك
انا جار محمد نبيل مصلح زميلك فى العروض وكنت دايما انزل عندكم فى الادارة عند محمد واحمد الحفناوى ومستر تربنة (عارفه طبعا ) ...كنت جيت لك مرة سألتك على موازنة المدنى بتاعة مشروع البروبيلين بتاع بورسعيد من سنتين كده عشان ان كنت متابعه فى قطاع التكاليف مع الهندس مصطفى بسيونى والمهندس هشام فؤاد

المهم يا بشمهندس انا يشرفنى انى اتعرف على شخصية مشهود لها بالكفاءة زى حضرتك ... هو مش تعرف بأه هو زيادة تعرف 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أبريل 2010)

virtualknight قال:


> تهاني القلبية على نجاحك ولابد أن هذه الشهادات ستساهم بألأيجاب في خبرتك العملية اذا تم تطبيقها



الله يكرمك
وعقبالك ان شاء الله

عبدالقادر


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين اجتزت امتحان pmp*

قبل أن أبدأ رسالتي اتوجه لله سبحانه و تعالي بالحمد و الشكر و ثانيا إلي جميع الأخوه بالمنتدي 
حيث انني أستفدت منهم جميعا و اتمني من الله عز و جل أن يرزقهم جميعا الجنه بغير حساب
الحمد لله رب اجتزت اختبار pmp اليوم بتاريخ 7 أبريل من المحاوله الاولي و عذرا علي المشاركه القصيره نظرا لارهاقي الشديد و لكني قررت هذه المشاركه و انا جاهز لاي استفسار من جميع الاخوه المهتمين بالتقدم للاختبار بكل صدق و حياديه حتي استطيع ازاله اللبس الشديد حول الاختبار و التدريبات الخاصه به


----------



## aboamal20 (8 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله على السلامة 

وألف مبروووووك 

سؤال بسيط أخي الكريم هل استفدت من الترجمة للغة العربية لأن اللغة الإنجلزية لدي ضعيفة وبماذا تنصحني


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 أبريل 2010)

م / علاء رسمي محمد
ألف مليون مبروك ويارب عقبال باقي الشهادات 
نتركك اليوم تلتقط أنفاسك وتستريح شويه من المذاكرة ولدي الكثير من الأسئله لأني لسه بادئ جديد وأكيد هانلاقي عندك أحدث المعلومات والأخبار 
ومره ثانيه ألف ومبروك وهنيه لكم وعقالنا 
دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 
اود الرد علي المشاركه رقم 2 السيد aboamal20 و المشاركه رقم 3 م. محمد عبد الله حسن 
أولا_ كان عندي إصرار بعد الامتحان مباشره لعمل 4 أشياء مهمه جدا الاولي الشكر للمولي عز و جل علي نعمه و افضاله بغض النظر عن نتيجه الامتحان
ثانيا_ شكر جميع الافراد جميعا بالمنتدي و عرض المساعده ( من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ) و كذلك الاعتراف بأفضال المنتدي ( مشرفين و أفراد)
ثالثا_ مشاركاتي تعتبر قليله جدا بالمنتدي علي الرغم من الاستفاده العظيمه بكل المجالات و ليست إداره المشاريع فقط
رابعا_ الحصول علي قسط من الراحه لاني بالفعل كنت احتاج 

اسف علي التطويل و لكني اردت التعبير عما بداخلي و ان شاء الله سأقوم بالرد علي جميع الاسئله و الاستفسارات ( ان شاء الله ) بحيث ان ازيل اللبس الذي طالما عانيت منه من خلال هذا المنتدي عبر بعض الاراء الغير دقيقه او التي تختلف تفسيراتها من شخص شخص و تاثيراتها علي الاخرين 

أولا موضوع اللغه العربيه ( من وجهه نظري الشخصيه البحته _ انا مهندس مدني عين شمس دفعه 96 )
اخي الكريم موضوع الترجمه الي اللغه العربيه هي عباره عن الاتي بالامتحان شاشه السؤال مقسومه جزئين العلوي السؤال + اختيارته بالعربي و السفلي بالانجليزي ( نعم الاجابات ايضا مترجمه بالجزء العلوي و ليس منطوق السؤال فقط ) و كن حريصا ان تضيف اللغه العربيه كلغه مساعده اثناء جدولتك للامتحان علي الاقل ان لم تستخدمها لن تضرك شيئا و لكن ان احتجتها و لم تكن طلبتها قبل الامتحان فالمركز يوم الامتحان لن يستطيع تلبيه طلبك في يوم الاختبار
مدي الافاده بالتاكيد ستكون مفيده و افادتها ستكون في فهمك لسيناريو السؤال و ايه القصه في السؤال (جزء مهم من اجل ان تجاوب علي ما هو مطلوب )
فبعض الاسئله كنت اجاوب عليها بمجرد قراتي للعربيه - الترجمه دقتها تصل الي حوالي 90% و لكن عدم الباقيه (10 % ) لا توثر علي مفهوم السؤال
بالنسبه لي الاسئله في حدود سطرين الي سطرين و نصف كنت اتوجه مباشره اللي الانجليزيه و ارجع اللي العربيه للتسهيل في ترجمه لفظ او اثنين و الاسئله الطويله اذهب اللي العربيه اولا اشوفالقصه ايه و ارجع اقرا الانجليزيه 
أخي الفاضل متسالش و تقول الوقت هيكفي ايه و لا ايه ان شاء الله هتلاقي وقت لو انت مدرب نفسك كويس الوقت ان شاء الله ليس عائق 
و لكن عندي اقتراح لك مفيد كنت بعمل حاجه مفيده لكل باب اعمل قاموس خاص بك انت و ليس قاموس جاهز بآخرين
ستجد بنهايه دراستك بدون مبالغه عندك حصيله لا تقل عن 2000 كلمه او مصطلح و تلك ايضا فائده عظمي من الدراسه و هتوصل بعد كده ان كل مصطلحات دارجه علي عينيك و للسانك


----------



## ahmad samy (8 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس
كان عندي بعض الأمور الغير واضحه كنت أتمني أن تتكرم و توضحها لنا بما تيسر لك من خبره في موضوع ال pmp
1- مكان إقامة الأمتحان في مصر؟
2-التكلفه؟
3-وقت الأمتحان و عدد الأسئله؟
4-سمعت أن هناك مستويات لل pmp حسب خبرة المتقدم للإمتحان .. هل هذا صحيح و ماهي هذه المستويات ؟؟


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد علي المشاركه رقم 5 بواسطه ahmad samy*

1- مكان إقامة الأمتحان في مصر؟ 
23 شارع مصدق - الدقي . مركز اميدست نفس عماره البنك العربي للتنميه
2-التكلفه؟
المتطلبات معظم الناس عارفها و المتعلق بالتكلفه هو
35 ساعه دراسيه معتمده من مركز معتمد لدراسه PMP و دي تكلفتها المتوسطه حوالي من 4000 الي 5000 ج مصري انا مثلا اخذتها بالامارات ب 3000 درهم (4500 مصري )
الاختبار نفسه
عضو PMP 
405 دولار و 275 دولار في حاله اعاده المتحان
غير عضو PMP 
555 دولار و 375 دولار في حاله اعاده المتحان​ 
3-وقت الأمتحان و عدد الأسئله؟
4ساعات ل 200 سؤال قبل الامتحان 15 دقيقه لشرح كيفيه استخدام الكمبيوتر في الحل و تقريبا بعد الامتحان 10 او 15 دقيقه عن رايك في مركز الاختبار و خدماته ثم حساب النتيجه الخاصه بك للاختبار​ 
4-سمعت أن هناك مستويات لل pmp حسب خبرة المتقدم للإمتحان .. هل هذا صحيح و ماهي هذه المستويات ؟؟
أخي الفاضل هذه النقطه بالذات من النقاط التي يحدث بها التباس طالما نتكلم عن pmp 
اذن فهو اختبار لكل المتقدمين بغض النظر عن خبراتهم العمليه او الفنيه و ما تتكلم عنه بسؤالك فربما يكون المقصود به هو تقييم النتيجه للاختبار فهو تتم بطريقتين 
الاولي
و هي الاهم لنا بصفه عامه نجاح ام رسوب وفقا للاسئله المحلوله و نصيحه علشان متتدخلش في حسابات غير مضمونه الاختبار 200 سؤال يتم حذف 25 سؤال منه سواء انت اجابت عليه صح او خطا او تركته بدون اجابه ( الهدف من ذلك ان الماده العلميه لل pmp تقوم علي التحليل - مش جبراو هندسه فتوجد اسئله بها خلاف او اراء حول الاجابه يعني ممكن تكون اجابتين صح 
و يكون التقييم او النجاح هو اجابتك علي 106 سؤال من 175 و بما ان 25 سؤال المحذوفين غير معلومين لذلك يجب ان يكون الاسكور او النتيجه هي 131 من 200 ( فعندما يتم حذف 25 سؤال لو افترضنا انهم من اجاباتك الصحيحه فستكون في الامان)​ 
الثانيه
لا علاقه لها بنتيجه الاختبار و لكنه تحليل لاجاباتك الي ثلاث مستويات ( مثل ممتاز - متوسط - تحت المتوسط ) وفقا للمجموعات السته initiation - planning - executing - m&c - closing -professionla &social responsibility & codde of ethics
الخلاصه بيبن لك نقاط ضعفك و قوتك لاجاباتك 
ممكن تبقي ممتاز في closing و تحت المتوسط في planning دون ان يؤثر ذلك علي نتيجه الاختبار​


----------



## mos (9 أبريل 2010)

*الساعات المعتمدة*

أخى الكريم ألف مبروك على الشهادة المهمة جدا

أود أن أؤكد أن الساعات التدريبية لايشترط أن تكون من مركز معنمد ولكن ساعات تدريبية فى علم ادارة المشروعات بصفة عامة
ولك الشكر


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم ألف مبروك على الشهادة المهمة جدا
> 
> أود أن أؤكد أن الساعات التدريبية لايشترط أن تكون من مركز معنمد ولكن ساعات تدريبية فى علم ادارة المشروعات بصفة عامة
> ولك الشكر


 
ايا كان مش متاكد من المعلومه التي سيادتك ذكرتها 
و لكن لابد ان يكون المكان او المركز او الكليه او المعهد دراسته معتمده من pmi
و لا تقل عن 35 ساعه و يمكنك التاكد من ذلك من credtional handbook


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

*رد علي المهندس أحمد*



ahmedafatah قال:


> ألف مبروك م/علاء وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله
> الرجاء أن تفدينا بمدة الدراسة من بداية الكورس وحتى دخول الامتحان
> وأن تذكر لنا المراجع والكتب التي كنت تذاكر منها


السلام عليكم م أحمد 
بالنسبه لموضوع المراجع او الكتب بالتاكيد معظم الاخوه اللي مروا بالتجربه بيرشحوا كتاب ريتا 
لكن رايي الشخصي كتاب 
Head First PMP 2nd Edition (2009)
رائع بمعتي الكلمه خاصه 
أبواب quality +HR+risk
فهو بالفعل رائع 
اما كتاب ريتا فلابد منه لانه المرجع الاساسي لبرنامج الاسئله (ريتا )
VASTRACK V.6
الذي لا بد من اي متقدم للاختبار التدريب علي الاسئله الموجود بالبرنامج
بس خلي بالك لان في حوالي 3% من الاسئله اجابتها خظأ في برنامج ريتا ( فاست تراك )
و هذه الاسئله بالفعل اصابتني ( الخطأ) بإحباط و لكن بالمراسله مع المسئول عن برنامج ريتا صححنا الاسئله و لكنها للاسف لم تصحح علي البرنامج المتداول لدي الزملاء
علي كل نصيحه الي كل الاخوه هناك احيانا في بعض الاسئله الموجود ( الفاست تراك) فلسفه زياده جدا
و هذه الاسئله غير موجوده بإمتحان PMP 
لاني قمت بمناقشه زملاء آخرين علي الاسئله خاضوا الاختبار خل الشهرين الماضيين و توصلنا لهذه الافاده 
اكيد طبعا زملاء هيقولوا لازم طبعا كتاب pmbok 
عن نفسي لم استخدمه الا لمعرفه حدود الماده العلميه فقط فهو بالتاكيد يضم كافه التعاريف و لكن هناك بعض ال concepts التي من الضروري ان تعرفها كي تعرف التعاريف الموجود به و هذا لا يتوافر بال pmbok
و نصيحه الي جميع الاخوه فأنا كنت اعرف المعلومه قبل الامتحان و تاكدت لي من خلالي و زملائي و هي المعادلات و المسائل المرتبطه ب schedule or earned value 
كافي جدا جدا ان تفهم المعادلات و تحل عليها مسائل للتثبيت فقط و لا تعتقد ان الاختبار هيركز عليها بكثافه و يجيبب لك 15 او 20 سؤال كما كنت اسمع من بعض الزملاء بالمنتديات 
فصدقوني الاختبار لما بيجيب مسائل هنا بتبقي سهله جدا جدا لدرجه انني لم استخدم الاله الحاسبه
(حبيت اذكر المعلومه لان في مسائل كتيره بكتب التدريب احيانا تصيب الزملاء بالاحباط )

و بالتوفيق الي الجميع


----------



## Ibrahim Rajab (10 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (10 أبريل 2010)

*مده الدراسه*



ahmedafatah قال:


> أشكرك على الاهتمام م/علاء وأود أن أسالك على المدة التي أخذتها في المذاكرة لدخول الامتحان


اولا اود ان وضح شيئا هاما جدا هو انني عندما قررت ان أبدا نشر تجربتي لم أقصد اطلاقا اي اطراء او مدح فجميعنا يعلم ان كل المشتركين بالمنتدي بنسبه عاليه جدا لن يري بعضهم الاخر او لا يعرف بعضهم الاخر و لكن كان هدفي هو رد الجميل لزملاء المنتدي الذين استفدت منهم كتير جدا دون ان اشارك مشاركات توازي هذه الاستفاده + ازاله اللبس عن هذه الشهاده و اسئلتها لان معظم الاخوه الذين مروا بالتجربه و بالاخص ان كانت فاشله بعض منهم لم يوضح اسباب الفشل الحقيقيه و التي كانت سببا في إحباط البعض و لم اقصد ايضا وضع نقاط كيف تذاكر او كيف تعبر الاختبار لان الانترنت وضع مشاركات الزملاء و معظمنا قام بتنزيلها و لم يقرأها و لكن اؤكد انني ساقوم الرد علي اي استفسار محدد او في نقاط معينه لان من يسال في نقاط معينه معناه انه احس بمعاناه معينه في جزء ما و سيفهم اجابتي مباشره و التي من الممكن ان تساعده و لو بنسبه 1 % 
أخي الكريم بالنسبه لموضوع مده المذاكره بالتاكيد فهي بالتاكيد تختلف من شخص لآخر و لكن المده المعقوله هنا لن يقل باي حال من الاحوال عن 150 الي 300 ساعه عمل.
و نصيحه اخري اعني بساعه عمل ان تكون هيات نفسك للمذاكره مش كانك تقرا جريده او قصه 
و لا تنهي قراتك او مذاكرتك الا عند جزء معين بمعني متقفلش عند نصف او ثلثان من العمليه و ترجع تكملها هيبقي ذهنك مشتت في هذا الجزء الي ان تنهيها كامله
و لا تاخذ موضوع الدراسه علي انه احصل علي شهاده و لكن دع هدفك هو علم نافع ينتفع به حتي تنال توفيق الله سبحانه و تعالي و جزاءه
عليك بطباعه itto لكل knowledge area
بجانب مذاكراتك حتي تاخد عينك عليها علي طول بالنسبه لي عامل الحفظ لم يكن اساسي علي الاطلاق
لان عندي خبره صغيره في التنفيذ تزيد عن 15 عام 
و لا تتوقع علي الاطلاق ان المتقدم للامتحان عندما يحفظ ال42 عمليه الخاصه ب pmp
فمعناه انه خلص الماده ( هذا كان راي بعض الزملاء بالمنتدي قراته منذ اكثر من 3 شهور و كان خطا جدا )
و ان شاء الله عندما تقف امامك ايه اشياء عن تسلسل و تداخل العمليات فدي لها قصه تانيه غير الحفظ
و ان شاء الله سوف اساعد من يريد ذلك و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 أبريل 2010)

مبروك حصولك على الشهادة و الله يبارك لك فيها
و جزاك الله خير على إفادتنا بتجربتك
فعلا كون الشخص يعطيك خلاصة تجربته و الدروس اللي استفادها فهذا يدل على وعيه الكبير و حبه للخير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## essa2000eg (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا اهنئ الاخ الكريم والف مبروك وكمل المشوار فهذه الشهادة هى البداية وتختار مجال تتعمق فى دراسته اكتر 

ثانيا فى نقطة مهمة جدا انا تعرضت ليها شخصيا وسببت لى مشكلة فى الامتحان الا وهى 
_Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct_

الموضوع يبدو سهل وبسيط فيعتقد البعض انه غير مهم فيهمله وهنا بداية المشاكل فنصحيتى للجميع التركيز على هذه النقطة لانها قد تكون اسئلة شبه مضمونة اذا درستها جيدا

النقطة الاخرى هى حل الامتحانات الكاملة مع مراعاو حساب نفس الوقت 4 ساعات والتدرب عليها على الاقل 5 امتحانات وكلما زادت كلما كان افضل ده طبعا بعد الانتهاء من حل برنامج ريتا كاملة

الملحوظة الاخيرة هى عدم التشتيت بين اكثر من مرجع 

هو فقط ريتا مع كتاب اخر تشعر ان اسلوبه بسيط وتفهم منه لان الفهم مفتاح النجاح وفى راى الخاص من افضل الكتب المتميزة مثلما ذكر الاخ علاء هو كتاب Head First 

هذه اهم الملاحظات الاساسية


----------



## hhmdan (11 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووك ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## emofleh (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اهنئك على النجاح واتمنى لك ولجميع الزملاء التوفيق والنجاح
ثانيا الحمدالله رب العالمين لقد اجتزت في الشهرين الماضيين امتحانين من امتحانات PMI وهما PMI-SP وكذلك PMP حيث انني اجتزت SP اولا ثم PMP .
وكلام الأخ علاء عن تجربته في الأمتحان صحيح واود ان اضيف الى ان كل من يريد دخول الأمتحان ان يبتعد عن الحفظ الا ما ندر لأن في بعض الأحيان الحفظ يقود الى الفهم ، واستسمح الأخ علاء باضافة تجربتي في الأمتحان.
وسوف افترض انك سمحت لي :34: ، بالنسبة للامتحان لم يأتي بأسئلة مباشرة كثيره الا اللهم 5 الى 8 اسئلة يمكن اعتبارها مباشرة الى حد بعيد ولكن ماتبقى جاء على شكل سيناريوهات من سطرين او ثلاثة اسطر وفيها (Tricks ) وكذلك الأجابات لا تخلو من (Tricks) الغرض من هذا هو تبيان مدى فهمك لعلم ادارة المشاريع .
وكتقييم لصعوبة او سهوله الأمتحان فهي تختلف من شخص لآخر واجمالا الأمتحان لغته سهله وتستطيع فهم اسئلته اما بالنسبة لللغة العربية فهي تماما كما صورها الأخ علاء ( الصفحه جزأين بالعربي والأجوبه بالعربي والنصف الآخر بالأنجليزي وكذلك الأجوبه) ، اما بالنسبة للوقت فأتبعت طريقه مخالفه الى ما اتبعه بعض الزملاء ممن اجتازوا الأمتحان وذلك بأنني افترضت بأنه لا يوجد اسئلة مباشره وان كل الأسئلة على شكل سيناريوهات ( فهذه مخاطره بحد ذاتها) ومن ثم اعطيت لكل سؤال حقه بحيث ان بعض الأسئلة اخذ وقت من دقيقتين الى ثلاثة والبعض اقل دقيقه واتممت الأمتحان في ثلاث ساعات و48 دقيقه وبالفعل ما افترضته كان صحيحا ولكن لا يعتبر مقياس لأنه من الممكن مثل ما قرأت في بعض المشاركات في المنتدى بأن اسئلة بعض الزملاء كانت تحتوي على الكثير من الاسئلة المباشره .
بالنسبة للدراسة بشكل عام فثلاثة الى اربعة شهور من الدراسة بغرض الفهم فهي كافيه جدا وبالنسبة للمراجع فأنصح بالأعتماد على مرجعين هما PMP BOOK وكذلك الست Rita وحل PM FAST Track وفهم الغاية من السؤال والجواب ويمكن الأستعانه بأمتحانات مجانيه من النت وهي كثيره ومنها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر PM Study واذا كنت تود شراء امتحانات تجريبيه فنصيحتي "Cert Gear" فهو من اقوى الأمتحانات التجريبيه التي تحاكي الأمتحان الحقيقي .
وفي النهايه انصح بأن تعطي نفسك وقت كافي من النوم لأنه ضروري جدا مع انني اعلم انه من الصعب على البعض وانا واحد منهم :32: وتوكل على الله وتأكد ان الله لن يخيب ظنك.
" ودعواتكم لنا لأنني انوي دخول امتحان RMP: Risk Management exam في آخر هذا الشهر انشاء الله لكي اتمم شهادات PMI على مستوى ادارة المشاريع"
وفقنا الله جميعا.


----------



## بودى59 (11 أبريل 2010)

ألف مبروك


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

*الاخ ابو بدر*



أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> مبروك حصولك على الشهادة و الله يبارك لك فيها
> و جزاك الله خير على إفادتنا بتجربتك
> فعلا كون الشخص يعطيك خلاصة تجربته و الدروس اللي استفادها فهذا يدل على وعيه الكبير و حبه للخير
> بارك الله فيك


 
شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم و الله العظيم خدمه الناس لا تقدر بمال و خيرالناس انفعهم للناس 
فأنا أحاول ان أفعل ذلك لاني بالفعل لا أستطيع أن أحصي كم الاستفاده التي استفدتها من هذا المنتدي


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

*تاكيد لوجهه نظر الاخ Mohammed A. Essa*



essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اولا اهنئ الاخ الكريم والف مبروك وكمل المشوار فهذه الشهادة هى البداية وتختار مجال تتعمق فى دراسته اكتر
> 
> ...


 
بالفعل المعلومه التي ذكرها الاخ الكريم في غايه الاهميه و بالفعل وجدت بالاختبار ما يقرب من 18 سؤال تتعلق بالمباشره ب _Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct_
و بالفعل كما ذكر أخي الكريم فهي اسئله شبه مضمونه و لكن تتطلب العنايه بها و لكل المهتمين بدراسه pmp ان يعلموا أن هناك حسبه بسيطه جدا 
هي ان _Code of Ethics and Professional Conduct_
+initiation عمليتان 
+ closing عمليتان 
يوجد بالاختبار ما يقرب من 50 سؤال بلاختبار علي الاجزاء الثلاثه عاليه و هما في منتهي السهوله و اليسر 
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

*تاكيد لوجهه نظر الاخ Mohammed A. Essa*



essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اولا اهنئ الاخ الكريم والف مبروك وكمل المشوار فهذه الشهادة هى البداية وتختار مجال تتعمق فى دراسته اكتر
> 
> ...


 


بالفعل المعلومه التي ذكرها الاخ الكريم في غايه الاهميه و بالفعل وجدت بالاختبار ما يقرب من 18 سؤال تتعلق بالمباشره ب _Code of__ Ethics and Professional Conduct_
و بالفعل كما ذكر أخي الكريم فهي اسئله شبه مضمونه و لكن تتطلب العنايه بها و لكل المهتمين بدراسه pmp ان يعلموا أن هناك حسبه بسيطه جدا
هي 
_Code of Ethics and Professional__ Conduct_
+initiation عمليتان 
+ closing عمليتان 
يوجد بالاختبار ما يقرب من 50 سؤال علي الاجزاء الثلاثه عاليه و هما في منتهي السهوله و اليسر 

نقطه اخري في غايه الاهميه حدثت معي و ده راي شخصي بحت هو عندما تكون هناك اسئله عندك شك بها قم بحلها ( مع وجود الدعم العربي صدقني هتكون فهمت السؤال تماما و حيكون اخد وقته بمعني لما ترجع تاني في الاخر كي تراجع لن تضيف جديدا للسؤال الا اذا كان سؤال آخر اوحي لك بالاجابه ) و لا تضع علي الاطلاق mark 
علي السؤال كي تراجعه في آخر الامتحان 
تبريري لذلك هو ما حدث لي اثناء الاختبار كالآتي 
انا جاوبت اول 70 سؤال في حوالي 45 دقيقه و سولت لي نفسي اني بهذا المعدل سأجد اكثر من ساعه في الاخر لكي اراجع فأخدت راحتي في الاجابه علي باقي الاسئله ووضعت mark 
علي الاسئله التي اريد ان اراجعها في الاخر و آخر الاختبار دون ان ادري وجدت نفسي عامل mark لاكثر من 23 سؤال و باقي حوالي 4 دقائق فقط ( لا اعرف لماذا و لكني انا السبب و ليس الاختبار ) و الحمد لله انني كنت قمت بالحل فما كان مني سوي ان قمت بسرعه بعمل unmark
و خلصت هذه المهمه في آخر نصف دقيقه -------
لك ان تتخيل لو انني نسيت ان ازيل unmark عن الاسئله كنت ساخسر 23 سؤال 
و الحل البديل اللي انا كنت عامله 
هو كتابه رقم السؤال المراد مراجعته و اجابتك لهذا السؤال ( مثلا b بنسبه 70% & d بنسبه 30 % ) 
لقيت وقت تراجع خير أما اذا لم تجد فأنت اجتهدت و حليت ما في استطاعتك 
و الله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اهنئك على النجاح واتمنى لك ولجميع الزملاء التوفيق والنجاح
> ثانيا الحمدالله رب العالمين لقد اجتزت في الشهرين الماضيين امتحانين من امتحانات PMI وهما PMI-SP وكذلك PMP حيث انني اجتزت SP اولا ثم PMP .
> وكلام الأخ علاء عن تجربته في الأمتحان صحيح واود ان اضيف الى ان كل من يريد دخول الأمتحان ان يبتعد عن الحفظ الا ما ندر لأن في بعض الأحيان الحفظ يقود الى الفهم ، واستسمح الأخ علاء باضافة تجربتي في الأمتحان.
> ...


 
بالتاكيد اخي العزيز فالهدف الرئيسي هو اتاحه المعلومه الصحيحه و الدقيقه للجميع و احب ان اوضح و اؤكد لباقي الاخوه ان الفهم يؤدي الي الحفظ فطبيعي عمليه تسلسل العمليات لكل KA منطقي هتلاقي نفسك بعد المذاكره حفظتها تلقائي ( بس عندما تبدأ في دراسه الQUALITY ابدا بالعمليه 8-3 قبل العمليه 8-2 ده هيسهل فهمك بالموضوع )
و طبيعي اخي العزيز تفكيرك في الاختبار ليست مخاطره لان من الواضح انك كنت مذاكر كويس و ده هو الاساس لانه حتي لو جاءت الاسئله مباشره بشيء من التحليل البسيط ستصل الي الاجابه الصحيحه
اخي العزيز برجاء الافاده عن اسماء الكتب و المراجع التي تستعين بها في Risk Management exam لاني ان شاء الله أنوي التقدم اليه خلال شهر 6 ان احيانا المولي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (13 أبريل 2010)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> ​لك ان تتخيل لو انني نسيت ان ازيل unmark عن الاسئله كنت ساخسر 23 سؤال​


 
السلام عليكم
هل تصدق أن هذي المعلومة الخطيرة جديدة علي ؟
على أني لا أحب عمل مارك على الأسئلة إلا أنه من الممكن أن " تسول لي نفسي " عمل ذلك في الاختبار 
فالحمد لله أنني عرفت هذه المعلومة الآن
شكرا لك


----------



## emofleh (13 أبريل 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل تصدق أن هذي المعلومة الخطيرة جديدة علي ؟
> على أني لا أحب عمل مارك على الأسئلة إلا أنه من الممكن أن " تسول لي نفسي " عمل ذلك في الاختبار
> فالحمد لله أنني عرفت هذه المعلومة الآن
> شكرا لك


 
اعزائي
لا أعتقد ان هذا صحيح لأنني جربت هذا بنفسي ووضعت تقريبا على 45 سؤال MARK بس لم يغير في النتيجه شئ والدليل انني لم أعمل UnMark وكانت نتيجيتي انني اخذت Professionent في اربعه و moderated professionet في 2
ولكن ما هو مصدركم ؟


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (13 أبريل 2010)

ألف مبروك م/علاء وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## emofleh (13 أبريل 2010)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> بالتاكيد اخي العزيز فالهدف الرئيسي هو اتاحه المعلومه الصحيحه و الدقيقه للجميع و احب ان اوضح و اؤكد لباقي الاخوه ان الفهم يؤدي الي الحفظ فطبيعي عمليه تسلسل العمليات لكل KA منطقي هتلاقي نفسك بعد المذاكره حفظتها تلقائي ( بس عندما تبدأ في دراسه الQUALITY ابدا بالعمليه 8-3 قبل العمليه 8-2 ده هيسهل فهمك بالموضوع )
> و طبيعي اخي العزيز تفكيرك في الاختبار ليست مخاطره لان من الواضح انك كنت مذاكر كويس و ده هو الاساس لانه حتي لو جاءت الاسئله مباشره بشيء من التحليل البسيط ستصل الي الاجابه الصحيحه
> اخي العزيز برجاء الافاده عن اسماء الكتب و المراجع التي تستعين بها في Risk Management exam لاني ان شاء الله أنوي التقدم اليه خلال شهر 6 ان احيانا المولي


 
السلام عليكم
بالنسبة RMP : يوجد العديد من المراجع ومن اهمها Risk Management by Rita التي اصدرته مؤخرا والذي بأنتظاره ليصل خلال هذا الأسبوع انشاء الله وكذلك PM BOOK ويجب قراءته كأنك داخل امتحان PMP وقمت بشراء preparation kit من Ucertify وهي مفيده جدا .
ونصيحتي امتحن الآن طالما ان معلوماتك عن PMP لسه طازه

بالنسبة لموضوع Mark & UnMark فلقد قمت بإرسال رساله PMI لإستيضاح الموضوع طالما انه اصبح موضوع نقاش و لإفادة الزملاء الذين ينوون دخول الأكتحان


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

emofleh قال:


> اعزائي
> لا أعتقد ان هذا صحيح لأنني جربت هذا بنفسي ووضعت تقريبا على 45 سؤال MARK بس لم يغير في النتيجه شئ والدليل انني لم أعمل UnMark وكانت نتيجيتي انني اخذت Professionent في اربعه و moderated professionet في 2
> ولكن ما هو مصدركم ؟


المصدر هو المقدمه قبل الاختبار في شرح كيفيه الاجابه و استخدامات التعامل مع الشاشه 
و تعليمات ال instructor اثناء الدوره 
ايا كان ان درجه تاكدي من المعلومه دي 75 % و ساحاول جاهدا التاكد منها حتي تكون واضحه لنا جميعا


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (13 أبريل 2010)

الاخ : علاء ........... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف الف مبررررررروك ومن مزيدا من التقدم ........
اخي اريد ان اجلس لامتحانPMPعلما بانني اكملت ماجستير MBA - Project management وقد درست الpmbpk وبعض ابواب ريتا سوألي : هل ال35 ساعة ضرورية ؟ الرجاء الأفادة مع خالص شكري .................


----------



## بسمالله (13 أبريل 2010)

*الحاصلين على شهادة pmp .... قصة ونجاح*

السلام عليكم
إلى كل من ثابر وكافح وفي آخر المطاف تحصل على شهادة الـ pmp :
في البداية نبارك لكل الذين اجتازو الامتحان بنجاح ونتمى النجاح للذين يستعدون لدخول الامتحان ولبقية الأعضاء 
نرجو منكم أن تسردو لنا قصص نجاحكم وما هي مقومات النجاح وماهي الخطوات الاساسية التي تساعد على اجتياز الامتحان بنجاح
ننتظر قصص نجاحاتكم لتكون عبرة لنا وتكون القائمة التالية للأعضاء المشاركين انما هي قائمة متميزين يستحقون التمييز حقاً 
ننتظر مساهماتكم​


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

Mutasim Alamin قال:


> الاخ : علاء ........... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الف الف مبررررررروك ومن مزيدا من التقدم ........
> اخي اريد ان اجلس لامتحانPMPعلما بانني اكملت ماجستير MBA - Project management وقد درست الpmbpk وبعض ابواب ريتا سوألي : هل ال35 ساعة ضرورية ؟ الرجاء الأفادة مع خالص شكري .................


شوف أخي الفاضل في مثل هذه الحالات لن تجد اجابه محدده من الافراد الا لمن مروا بنفس موقفك 
و لكن عندي إقتراح سوف يظهر لك نتيجه ذلك خلال 10 ايام علي الاكثر 
أحد الاعضاء ممكن تراجع المشاركه ذكر انه ليس من الضروري شرط 35 ساعه من معهد معتمد و ان كنت أشك في هذا نظرا لان المعهد (منطقي ) يريد تشغيل المعاهد في جميع أنحاء العالم بغض النظر عن ماهيه الهدف هل هو نشر العلم ؟ الربح ؟ ايا كان 
اما اقتراحي فهو ادخل علي موقع pmi
وسجل لطلب الاعتماد للامتحان و عندما يذكر لك شرط 35 ساعه اذكر المصدر الذي أعطاك شهاده MBA
و انتظر الرد من 5 الي 10 ايام اما بالقبول و اما بالرفض 
و اكيد انت تعلم انه في حاله الموافقه علي طلبك هيكون صلاحيته لمده عام كي تؤدي الاختبار
و بكده هتكون قطعت الشك باليقين 
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عمووور المصري (13 أبريل 2010)

الف الف مبرووك يا هندسه ودعواتك معانا بئه


----------



## emofleh (14 أبريل 2010)

اقتراح اكثر من رائع وانشاء الله سوف اضيف تجربتي في إمتحاني pmp وكذلك pmi-sp في القريب العاجل وأدعوا لنا في امتحان pmi-rmp على شان الفرحه تكمل:34:


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (14 أبريل 2010)

سلامات..................................... والف مبروووك وعقبال المزيد من النجاحات يارب ............. وادعو لينا كمان نحنا بنجهز في حالنا ونجمع في الماتيريل ........... و نتوقع عونكم من بعد الله


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (14 أبريل 2010)

ياشباب ................ أفتوني في موضوع ال 35 ساعه هل يجب ان تكون من اي معهد او يجب ان تكون من معاهد معتمده او محدده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع شكري


----------



## بسمالله (14 أبريل 2010)

ياريت ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## usniperu (14 أبريل 2010)

*كيف تجتاز اختبار pmp*

السلام عليكم ..... اخواني 
وددت مشاركتكم خبرتي في اجتياز اختبار PMP exam 

1- يتوجب عليك قرائة كتاب PMbok و لازم تقرأ Glassory في نهاية الكتاب لأنه بعض الأسئله منها 
2- يتوجب عليك ان تركز على ITTO لكل عمليه وهي عباره عن مدخلات ومخرجات والتقنيات المستخده في كل عمليه 
3- لازم تجرب اختبار تجربي حتى تعرف نقاط الضعف و القوه لديك
4- لازم تعرف العلاقه بين العمليات 
5- لازم تحفظ القوانين

هذه بعض الملفات المساعده :
- PMP ITTO
عباره عن صفحه واحده لكل مدخلات ومخرجات العمليات .. تساعد على الحفظ و المراجعه قبل الإختبار
http://www.pmeassociation.com/index.php?page=pmpprocessgroupitto&did=1007

- PMP Proccess Group
هذه عباره عن صفحه واحده تبين العلاقه بين كل العمليات
http://www.pmeassociation.com/index.php?page=pmpgi

- PMP Exam Formula
هذه عباره عن صفحه واحده فها كل القوانين وكفية استخدامها
http://www.pmeassociation.com/index.php?page=pmpexamformula

-PMP Free Exam
هذه جدا حلو بعد ماتخلص الإختبار يبين لك نقاط الضعف والقوه وجواب الأسئله التي اخطيت فيها والمرجع في كتاب Pmbok
http://www.pmeassociation.com/index.php?page=freepmpexamsimulation
-------------------------------------------------------------------
معلومات اخري عن دورة المشاريع 
http://www.pmeassociation.com/blog

------------------
للمعلوميه ... الملفات السابقه لدي على النسخه القديمه . لأنه انا دخلت الإختبار على النسخه القديمه ... لكن بعد البحث توصلت على ماذكرته لكم سابقا .. لكن بعضها ليس بمجاني 

واعذروني على القصور ...... والله يوفقكم في اجتياز الإختبار

اخوكم القناص


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على النصائح الحلوة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 أبريل 2010)

*سؤال لأخونا المهندس علاء*

بس خلي بالك لان في حوالي 3% من الاسئله اجابتها خظأ في برنامج ريتا ( فاست تراك )


ياريت لو عند حضرتك ماده تحوي الإجابات الصحيحه تفيدنا بها وجزاكم الله خيراً

دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (15 أبريل 2010)

الأخ القناص لي التحية الاحترام............. وشكور كتير علي النصائح الجميلة دي

فيما يتعلق بالمدخلات والمخرجات لل 42 عملية هل يتوجب علي حفظاها ؟ 
مع شكري


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (15 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووووووووووك للجميع


----------



## semba_18 (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على المعلومات المفيدة فى هذا المجال
برجاء تصحيح النية
وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> بس خلي بالك لان في حوالي 3% من الاسئله اجابتها خظأ في برنامج ريتا ( فاست تراك )
> 
> 
> ياريت لو عند حضرتك ماده تحوي الإجابات الصحيحه تفيدنا بها وجزاكم الله خيراً
> ...


 
اخي الفاضل أعطيني فرصه و سوف اوافيك بال id الخاصه بالاسئله الخطا و التي راسلت فيها 
الموقع الخاص ببرنامج rita fast track
لاني ان شاء الله اسافر الامارات الجمعه غدا و اعود الجمعه المقبله باذن الله 
و لا تقلق كثيرا لان اكثرهم متعلق ب مسائل رسم network diafram
و ايجاد cp & float 
و ارجو المعذره لاني بالفعل مشغول و لكن بعد عودتي سارد علي سؤالك ع تصحيح الاسئله


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

semba_18 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على المعلومات المفيدة فى هذا المجال
> برجاء تصحيح النية
> وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


اشكرك اخي الفاضل و ربنا يبارك لنا جميعا 
و لم أفهم معني تصحيح النيه !!
فنيتي خالصه لله وحده فلم أطلب شيئا و لم أعمل دعايه لشيء 
فلو في حاجه محدده برجاء الافاده لتصحيحها 
فأخي العزيز لك ان تعلم اننا جميعا virtial team
انا و جميع الزملاء الذين اشتركوا هنا او في اي افاده اخري بالمنتدي اضاعوا الوقت و المال في الكتابه و عرض المعلومه فما الهدف من ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟ اذا كنا جميعا نعمل في اطار ال virtial team
بالتاكيد فهو لله سبحانه و تعالي ( كان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه )

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (15 أبريل 2010)

mutasim alamin قال:


> مبرووووووووووووك للجميع


 شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## Shadooow (16 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك ياخي الكريم نموذج مشرف يحتذى به واتمني ان احصل علي هذه الشهادة في المستقبل القريب... افدتنا كثير بموضوعك وتجربتك ولم تبخل علينا بشئ جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك في دنيتك ودينك وشكرا لك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## magnum1272003 (16 أبريل 2010)

مبارك


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مبروك وعقبال الجميع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 أبريل 2010)

م / علاء رسمي 

ألف مبروك ونحن نقدر لك إهتمامك و إنشغالك ربنا يوفقك ويقدر لك الخير وجعلك قدوة لأخوانك المهندسين 

جزيتم الجنه ودمتم في طاعه


----------



## saryadel (17 أبريل 2010)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> ايا كان مش متاكد من المعلومه التي سيادتك ذكرتها
> و لكن لابد ان يكون المكان او المركز او الكليه او المعهد دراسته معتمده من pmi
> و لا تقل عن 35 ساعه و يمكنك التاكد من ذلك من credtional handbook



أخي الفاضل

لا يوجد أي شرط إطلاقا أن يكون المعهد معتمد من pmi و لكن فقط اي 35 ساعة تدريسية بعد التخرج في مجال إدارة المشروعات


----------



## usniperu (18 أبريل 2010)

الخ العزيز Mutasim 
يالنسبه للمخرجات ... توجب عليك فهمها مع المحاوله على حفظها .. لأنه معم الأسئله ... تكون منها 
بالنسبه لي الحمدلله تمكنت من حفظ معمها قبل الإختبار وماساعدني على ذلك ( PMP ITTO ) الت ذكرت سابقا ........
والله وفقكم ..


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (18 أبريل 2010)

تشكر ياقناص و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.......................................... مع خالص الاحترام


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 أبريل 2010)

ملفات مفيدة 

كل الشكر لك اخونا الفاضل القناص

و خير الناس انفعهم للناس
شكر الله لك ما نفعتنا به


----------



## مهندسة ه (20 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك نجاحك وبدي أسأل اذا في مركز للامتحان بسوريا وبدي أسأل اذا كان في شرط عدد ساعات محددة من العمل يجب أ ن تتوفر في المتقدم للامتحان


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (20 أبريل 2010)

مهندسة ه قال:


> الف مبروك نجاحك وبدي أسأل اذا في مركز للامتحان بسوريا وبدي أسأل اذا كان في شرط عدد ساعات محددة من العمل يجب أ ن تتوفر في المتقدم للامتحان


 
check the centres here in the link below

http://www.prometric.com/PMI/


----------



## يسرى191 (20 أبريل 2010)

*Head First PMP 2nd Edition (2009(*

أوافق الأخ الفاضل على ان كتاب 
Head First PMP 2nd Edition (2009)
رائع بمعتي الكلمه بل أكثر من رائع


----------



## Ziphinch (22 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز ,, أولاً الف مبروك النجاح وإجتياز الإمتحان من أول مرة ,,

في الحقيقة أنا حديث العهد بالPMP ، وقد بدأت بشكل عشوائي كفكرة عامة ,,

فعذرني إذا كان سؤالي مبتدأ جداً ,,



قمت بالفعل بقرآءة كتاب PMBOK 4th باللغتين ,,
ثم قمت بتنزيل كتاب Rita 6th Edition
وكتاب Head First PMP 

وبعض المحاضرات الصوتية والفيديو ,,

ماهي المصارد الاساسية الأخرى التي أحتاج إليها ,, ؟؟
وكيف أجدها ,, ؟

وماهو برنامج fastrack وكيف يمكن الحصول عليه ؟
حيث أن النسخة الوحيدة التي أستطعت الحصول عليها لا تعمل ,,

وجدت كثيراً جداً من الكتب على الأنترنت متشابهه في المادة العلمية ومختلفة في أسلوب الشرح ,, فأيهم أدق ,, وأسهل ,, ؟؟؟


وجزاك الله خيراً ,,

ووفقنا وإياكم ...


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (22 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك 

انا حجزت من يومين في مركز اميديست......................دعواكم بالتوفيق


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (22 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم أولاً : ألف مبروك الشهادة ونسأل الله أن يجعلها فاتحة خير عليك
ثانياً: بودي التأكيد على معلومة Mark و UnMark لو تكرمت وبأسرع وقت

دمت في رعاية الله


----------



## الغفيلي (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (22 أبريل 2010)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> الف مبروك
> 
> انا حجزت من يومين في مركز اميديست......................دعواكم بالتوفيق


 ان شاء الله موفق


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (22 أبريل 2010)

Ziphinch قال:


> أخي العزيز ,, أولاً الف مبروك النجاح وإجتياز الإمتحان من أول مرة ,,
> 
> في الحقيقة أنا حديث العهد بالPMP ، وقد بدأت بشكل عشوائي كفكرة عامة ,,
> 
> ...


ان شاء الله بالتوفيق يا أخي العزيز
المصادر التي ذكرتها بعاليه لن تحتاج الي اكثر من ذلك 
و لكن خليك دائما مع pmbok لهدف واحد انك تعرف حدود الماده العلميه لان ماده pmp واسعه جدا 
و لكن عليك اذا لم تفهم موضوع معين او مصطلح معين الاستعانه بالكتب الاخري من اجل ذلك 
و لا تشتت تركيزك باكثر من مصدر 
كاف جدا ما ذكرته بعاليه
fast track برنامج تدريبي علي الاسئله و هو ضروري جدا لا غني عنه
ساحاول ان اعطيك اللينك الخاص بها و هي شغاله و لكن هناك طريقه معينه بنسخ ملف معين داخل الملف الخاص ب fast track داخل program fie بعد عمل set up


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (22 أبريل 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> م / علاء رسمي
> 
> ألف مبروك ونحن نقدر لك إهتمامك و إنشغالك ربنا يوفقك ويقدر لك الخير وجعلك قدوة لأخوانك المهندسين
> 
> جزيتم الجنه ودمتم في طاعه


 اخي العزيز الحمد لله قد عدت اليوم و سوف اوافيك بالاسئله ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

الي الاخ Ziphinch
for fastrack 
try this link
http://www.4shared.com/file/eFamgDgq/Rita_Mulcahy_Fastrack_V_60_PMP.html
و حاول تقرا هذه المشاركه ايضا مفيده ( كيف تعمل الكراك اللازم )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143182.html

و لكن خلاصه الموضوع ان البرنامج بعد عمل الكراك اللازم له يعطي الاسئله كامله لكل من 
process groups + 9 knowledge areas 
و اختبار واحد كامل فقط 200 سؤال تحت قائمه super pmp 
مع الاحترام للجميع


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

علاء رسمي محمد قال:


> اخي العزيز الحمد لله قد عدت اليوم و سوف اوافيك بالاسئله ان شاء الله


 
1 - 

ID 385 & ID 1306 ( KNOWLEDGE AREA PEOJECT SCOPE MANAGEMENT )
الاجابه الصحيحه للسؤالين هي 
Perform Integrated Change control
ستجد الاجابه في السؤالين مختلفه مع ان السؤال واحد 
2- 
IDs 498, 484, 421, 428 & ID 479 ( KNOWLEDGE AREA PEOJECT TIME MANAGEMENT )
الاجابات خطا تماما وفق البرنامج 
و التصحيح هو 
PUT AN ARROW FROM ACTIVITY C TO ACTIVITY G ( DEPENDENCY )
في حاله وضع العلاقه السابقه ستجد اجابات ريتا صح و غير ذلك الاجابات خطا 
التصحيحات السابقه تمت مراسلات بيني و بين مسئولي FASTRACK و قالوا لي ان ملاحظاتي صحيحه و انهم تلافوا هذه الملاحظات في الاصدار الجديد (V6)
فانا مش عارف انت عندك الاصدار الاحدث من برنامج V6 و لا لا 
ايا كان هذه الاسئله بدون التصحيح ستسبب لخبطه كبيره 
المهم شيك و رد عليا


----------



## الغفيلي (23 أبريل 2010)

مساء الخير مهندس علاء 1000 مبروووك لك على الاجتياز
ونتمنى منك مساعدتنا
في الحصول على جميع الاسئلة والتي عددها 1500 سؤال


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

الغفيلي قال:


> مساء الخير مهندس علاء 1000 مبروووك لك على الاجتياز
> ونتمنى منك مساعدتنا
> في الحصول على جميع الاسئلة والتي عددها 1500 سؤال


 اخي الكريم راجع المشاركه رقم 52 و ستساعدك علي الحصول علي الاسئله المتاحه من البرنامج
for fastrack 
try this link
http://www.4shared.com/file/eFamgDgq..._V_60_PMP.html
و حاول تقرا هذه المشاركه ايضا مفيده ( كيف تعمل الكراك اللازم )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143182.html

و لكن خلاصه الموضوع ان البرنامج بعد عمل الكراك اللازم له يعطي الاسئله كامله لكل من 
process groups + 9 knowledge areas 
و اختبار واحد كامل فقط 200 سؤال تحت قائمه super pmp 
مع الاحترام للجميع


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أهل الهمة (27 أبريل 2010)

*الحمدلله لقد اجتزت امتحان ال pmp*

الحمدلله الذي هدانا الى هذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله
اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بفضل الله اولا قداجتزت امتحان ال pmp امس 
ثانيا اود ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لاخواني في هذا المنتدى حيث كان لهم أثر كبير
في المساهمة بالحصول على مواد تعليمية وعلى افكار ومقترحات نيرة وخبرات في كيفية الاستعداد للامتحان .
اتمنى النجاح لجميع من هم في طور التجهيز للتقدم للامتحان


----------



## abuyara (27 أبريل 2010)

:75::20:

الف .....مليون مبروك
تصدق صارلي اكثر من 4 اشهر احضر للشهاده ومتردد ادخل الاختبار او لا ...وبعد ما شفت موضوعك واسمك ...زادت الهمه
عموما الله جابك وابي استفسر عن:
1- المراجع التي اعتمد عليها
2-كم خبرتك في اداراة المشاريع
3- كيف كانت الاسئله وش اقرب شي ممكن تكون مشابه له
4-اين اختبرت وكيف كان المركز؟
5- لغة الاختبار كيف كانت وهل وجدت اي عائق؟

مره اخرى الف مبروك والله يجعل هالشهاده معين لك في طريق الخير


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك و الي المزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## hasounah (29 أبريل 2010)

الف الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروك
وشد حيلك ولاتوقف , فقط خذ قسط من الراحه يعني حدود شهر وبعدها واصل مسيرة النجاح في اي كورسات لها علاقه بادارة المشاريع
والف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## أهل الهمة (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا
بالنسبة للمواد التي اعتمدتها للدراسة (يفضل عدم اعتماد مواد كثيرة تجنبا للتشتت )
PMBOK 4th Edition
Rita 6th Edition
PM Fastrack 6v
وهذه المواد تجدها في هذا المنتدى
بالاضافة لحل الكثير الكثير من الاسئلة (قمت بحل ما يقارب 5000 سؤال )
لغة الامتحان الانجليزية تصبح معتادة وسهلة بعد دراستك للمواد اعلاه اما بالنسبة للغة المساعدة (العربية) فانصحك بعدم الاعتماد عليها في فهم السؤال او الاجابة عليه لان الترجمة غير مستصاغة 
الاسئلة شاملة لكل المواضيع وطريقة طرحها قريبة من PM Fastrack v6
المهم للنجاح التوكل على الله والتفكير ب PMP methodology عند البحث عن الاجابة الصحيحة وهي افضل طريقة بدلا من الحفظ
قدمت الامتحان في مركز اميداست/الاردن - قاعة الامتحان هادئة انت مراقب بكاميرا فوق رأسك ويجب تفريغ كل ما في حوزتك (حتى مناديل وساعة وقلم ممنوع)فقط ما تلبسه قبل الدخول للقاعة
اتمنى للجميع النجاح فهي شهادة تستحق الجهد الذي يبذل من اجل الحصول عليها


----------



## Jordan079 (30 أبريل 2010)

مبروك أخي .. ممكن تحكيلنا كيف كانت دراستك .؟. متواصلة او متقطعه ؟؟ 
كم اخدت منك فترة التحضير ؟
و عند مين اخدت الكورس ؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (1 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله
أحسنت و بارك الله فيك
و عقبال الشهادات الأخرى
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

و الله رايي الشخصي هو 
هذا كاف جدا مع استمرارك في تجديد هذه الشهادات


----------



## أهل الهمة (1 مايو 2010)

الاخ Jordan079
لقد أخذ مني التحضير للامتحان وقتا وجهدا كبيرا حتى ان علاقاتي الاجتماعية قد تقلصت 
بدأت بالتحضير للامتحان منذ بداية شهر 9/2009 بمعدل 3 -4 ساعات يوميا بشكل يومي وذلك بعد ساعات عملي والتي تمتد للساعة السادسة مساءا
المهم تنظيم خطة للدراسة والالتزام بها خاصة عندما تكون قد حددت وقت تقديم الامتحان مسبقا.
لقد استطعت بفضل الله مراجعة الكتب (Rita &PMBOK )مرتين مع حل ما يقارب 5000 سؤال 

قدمت الامتحان في 26/4/2010


----------



## ~ c h i c ~ (1 مايو 2010)

100000000000 mabroooook 

can you please tell me how to get the full " PM Fastrack 6v"???

i downloaded it from here with the database file but it still giving me error 

thank you in advance


----------



## السيف الاخضر (2 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك الى كل خير ان شاء الله...لا ازيد عن نصائح الاخ حسام الحوا ففيها نفع كبير ان شاء الله...ارجو ان تقرأها من وقت الى آخر...

انجازك رائع وبلا شك مميز جدا...نحتاج الى هكذا طموح وثبات وعزيمة للتعلم...

نصيحتي الصغيرة لك في مجال العمل...اذا كان لديك قدرة وجلد على تدريب الشباب وتعليمهم فتخصص بالتدريب على ادارة المشاريع...نفع الله بك الامة

والسلام


----------



## بودى59 (2 مايو 2010)

مبروك والى الأمام


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (3 مايو 2010)

Congratulation


----------



## helsafi (3 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف مبروك هــــذا ثمرة جهدك وأتمني لك مزيدا من التقدم والاذدهار


----------



## hhmdan (4 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووك ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## أبوالوليد (6 مايو 2010)

*طريقة اعتماد الأوراق في موقع الـpmi لدخول اختبار الـ pmp*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بكم اخواني وأخواتي

انا حاليا أقوم بإعتماد أوراقي لدى موقع الـpmi

واجهتني مشكلة أثناء ادراج خبرات العمل والتي تخص مجموعة عمليات إدارة المشروع الخمسة

أتمنى منكم مساعدتي بالطريقة السليمة.

ودمتم..


----------



## mbdarsh (9 مايو 2010)

*سؤال عن pmp*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ما هو المكان الذي يتم فيه امتحان الpmp في السعودية (الرياض ) ؟
لو تفضلتم اريد معرفة المكان وكيفية الوصول اليه. و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان.


----------



## abuyara (9 مايو 2010)

الخليج للتدريب 4160123


----------



## ahmedafatah (9 مايو 2010)

مركز Prometric تقاطع خريص مع التخصصي 014160123 هو المكان الوحي] للاختبار ولكن يجب ان تكون مسجل اولا في PMI لكي يتم عمل جدولة للاختبار


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
موضوع متميز


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (27 مايو 2010)

هل يمكنك إفادتي في المرحلة التي تسبق التحضير ل pmp من قراءة كتب في الإدارة وخاصة أنني اختصاص إدارة هندسية وإنشاء منذ 16 عام ولكنني انقطعت عن القراءة طول تلك الفترة فأحتاج مساعدتك في كيفية التهيئة لهكذا شهادات من البداية حتى النهاية....


----------



## Jordan079 (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير .. 
نعم لمست فائدة ما كتبت وانا اجيب اسئلة الفاست تراك .. 

كل الود والتقدير


----------



## essa2000eg (29 مايو 2010)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ولقد فعلا ساعدنى فى اختبار pmp

شكرا لك جزيلا اخى الكريم :20::75::75::20:​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة ما هو ال pmp
فانا حديث بادارة المشروعات


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق
ولكنى للاسف ليس لدى اى معلومة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك وعقبال الجميع


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (1 يونيو 2010)

مبارك وأسأل الله لك التوفيق في عملك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أبو الولــيد

يمكنك الإستعانة بالملف المرفق وهو ملف إكسل جاهز 
فقط أدخل تواريخ بداية ونهاية كل مشروع وسيقوم بحساب عدد ساعات العمل في كل بند ولكل مرحلة.
تمنياتي بالتوفيق 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## يسرى191 (1 يونيو 2010)

الف الف مبروك و دعواتك لنا بالنجاح


----------



## sallam1998 (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (1 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## micron (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم,,,


اولا ابارك للاخ مصطفى على النجاح و انا اوافقه الراي بان اجتياز الامتحان يحتاج ليس فقط للذاكرة بل للفهم في كيفية ترابط العمليات و ذلك لكيفية انتقاء المراحل و العمليات لاي مشروع فريد بطبعه و خصائصه. pmp هو في بكل بساطة اسلوب ادارة مشروع بغض النظر بماهية المشروع و يحتوي على تعاريف و مفاهيم وضعت من واقع خبرات عملية من قبل مجموعات و افراد لتوحيد اطار العمل في ادارة المشاريع.اجتياز الامتحان بحاحة الى التركيز و اخذ الموضوع بجدية و لا اخفي عليكم بان القراءة الدقيقة و مفهوم السؤال شي اساسي لاختيار الاجابات الصحيحة لذا عليكم بممارسة القراءة و اخذ الكثير من الاسئلة التجريبية. يمكن ان اقترح في البداية بزيارة الموقع PMI.ORG للتعرف على الاستفادات من اجتياز الامتحان و هناك الكثير من المواقع و الكتب المتعلقة في هذا السياق. و سامحوني عل الاطالة و الله يوفقم جميعا


----------



## Jordan079 (1 يونيو 2010)

مبروك أخي و شكراً على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عزيزى المهندس مصطفى
الف مليون مبروك على النجاح
وبالتوفيق يارب دائما
معلش ياريت تعذرنى انت والاخوة المهندسين فى اسئلتى التى ساطرحها لانى جديد معكم فى هذا المجال واخطط له فعلا

ومرة ثانية الف مبروك لك وتمنياتى لجميع اخواتى المهندسين بالنجاح فى هذا الاختبار
والتوفيق لكم جميعا فى حياتكم


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (2 يونيو 2010)

thnx


----------



## يسرى191 (3 يونيو 2010)

:75:ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك و وفقك فى حياتك المهنية 
ارشادات و توجيهات و نصائح ممتازة:20:


----------



## يسرى191 (3 يونيو 2010)

:75:ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك و وفقك فى حياتك المهنية 
ارشادات و توجيهات و نصائح ممتازة:20:
وعلى فكرة الطريقة دى انا جربتها مع اسئلة من شركة skillsoft ووجدتها فعالة بنسبة 100%


----------



## يسرى191 (3 يونيو 2010)

*دراسة pmp عن بعد من شركة skillsoft العالمية*

أخوانى الكرام 
ردا على أحد اخوانى المهندسين و الذى طلب معلومات عن دراسة PMP عن بعد أى بدون حضور CLASSES و تكون الشهادة (35 ساعة ) من أحد المراكز المعتمدة من قبل PMI 

شركة :20:skillsoft :20:من الشركات الرائدة فى مجال التدريس عن بعد فى كل الأمتحانات التى يمكن تخيلها و هى أرخص و افضل من كل الشركات على الاطلاق و تعطيك رخصة لمدة عام كامل للدخول على الكورسpmp و يمكن تنزيله على جهازك و التعلم بدون الحاجة الى دخول انترنت و لا يمكن لك نسخ الكورس لأنه ينزل على جهازك temporary و لكن على الأقل هى الأرخص و الأجود على الطلاق و الكورس معتمد من pmi (أقصدالكورس نفسه) والشركة ايضاregistred provider من PMI و الشركة تتعامل مع الشركات فقط و ليس الأفراد و اذا اردت الألتحاق فعليك الوصول الى أحد partener للشركة (معهد أو مركز تدريب ) و الاتصال به ليسمح لك بالدخول كأحد أفراده بعد دفع الرسوم طبعا 
و بالنسبة لى التحقت بمعهد EXPERT LEARNING بدبى حتى اننى لم ار المركز و لم اقم حتى بزيارة واحدة(على فكرة سعر الكورس 1670 درهم اماراتى ) يعنى حوالى 460$ امريكى لمدة عام كامل
فقط ارسلت لهم تحويل بنكى و هم قاموا بتذويدى بصفحة الدخول و الباسوورد و بحق ممتازين جداا
و الشركة )SKILLSOFT)من مميازاتها حقا هو LIVE HELP حيث اذا واجهتك اى صعوبات فى PLAYER الذى يقوم بتشغيل الكورس تتم مساعدتك فوريا عن طريق LIVE CHAT مع خبراءهم المتميزين حقا فى هذا المجال 

هذا المعهد EXPERT LEARNING تعرفت عليه من خلال مراسلة الشركة نفسها SKILLSOFT و قاموا [اخذ رقم تليفونى و اعطوه لللمعهد السالف الذكر و المعهد قام بالاتصال بى 
و المفارقة اننى كنت ابحث عن شركة تسمى SMART FORCEو هى شركة كانت تقوم بتدريب و اعطاء كورسات للجيش الأمريكى و لكن تم اندماجها مع SKILLSOFT منذ وقت قريب جدا حيث كانت تقدم برامج CBT
وما هى برامج CBT ؟ 
هى عبارة عن COMPUTER BASED TRAINING يعنى التعلم بطريقة SELF STYDY عن طريق استخدام برامج كمبيوتر تفاعلية 
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت بعض المعلومات المفيدة للزميل المهندس و لكل الراغبين فى التعلم عن بعد:56:


----------



## رسيـــــل (3 يونيو 2010)

*استفسار عن cpm وipmp*

السلام عليكم 
اريد الاستفسار عن شهادة cpm ,ipmp 
هل استطيع الحصول عليها بالدراسه الذاتيه وبكتاب ال بي ام بي الاصدار الرابع فقط ؟ او تحتاج مراجع اخرى 

وايها انسب لي كخريجة لغله انجليزيه لا املك خبره في مجال ادارة المشاريع ؟

وماهي متطلبات كلا الشهادتين ؟ 

واخر سؤال  هل يوجد دورات خاصه بالنساء بالرياض في هذا المجال؟


انتظر الاجابات مع الشكر الجزيل ......:56:


----------



## أسامة م ز (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لا تعلمون كم من الغبطة يتملكني عندما أعلم أن هناك من مدراء المشاريع من نجح بإمتحان البي إم بي بالإستعانة بطريقتي، أخت يسرى، أخ عيسى ألف مبروك وأتمنى أن يتبعكم الكثير من المهندسين ومن سواعد أمتنا العظيمة إلى طريق النجاح والطموح لكي نعلو بالأمة إلى أعلى القمم.

وفقكم الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## أسامة م ز (4 يونيو 2010)

*أحصل بسهولة على شهادة ال 35 ساعة لتؤهلك لإمتحان ال pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أوجه تحية لكل المهنسين الذين يحضّرون لشهادة البي إم بي PMP أو الذين يرغبون بالتحضير للشهادة بأن هناك طريقة سهلة ووفيرة تؤهلك للحصول على 35 ساعة حضور ومنها أيضا تستطيع دراسة المحتوى العلمي للمادة بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة ومن ميزات هذه الطريقة:

1- سهلة 
2- رخيصة الأجر أقل من 100 دولار (بينما تكلف الدورات العادية حوالي 1800 دولار)
3- هي عبارة عن ملفات فيديو وملفات صوتية بالإمكان حضورها بإستخدام الموبايل أو الآي بود iPod أو مباشرة من الموقع الإلكتروني.
4- تستطيع شراء العضوية والبدء بالتحضير للشهادة فورا، فقط تحتاج لدفع الرسوم عبر الكريديت كارد أو حساب باي بال، (بإمكانك الإستعانة بأحد معارفك اذا كنت لا تملك واحدة).
5- تمكنك من الإستفادة من وقتك وأنت بالسيارة أو بأماكن الإنتظار أو بأي وقت فراغ آخر 
6- تستطيع تكرار الدروس بالقدر الي تراه مناسبا
7- يتم تزويدك بشهادة حضور 35 ساعة معتمدة من معهد ال PMI بحيث تؤهلك للتقدم للإمتحان وتمكنك أيضا بإستكمال متطلبات التدقيق أو ما يسمى "Audit" في حال تم إختيارك.



قبل أن تبادر وتسجل في الموقع الإلكتروني الذي يزود هذه الخدمة أرجو الإنتباه للملاحظات التالية:

1- أنا لم أقم بتجريب الدروس شخصيا لأنني حصلت على البي إم بي قبل توفر هذه الدورة، ولكنني أعرف المدرب "أسمه كولبنيوس فيشنر" وأنا عضو بمساحة الحاصلين على الشهادة حيث أنني أستفيد من السماع للقاءاته مع مدراء مشاريع مشهورين على مستوى العالم وهذا يخدمني من ناحيتين: أولا أنني أستفيد كخبرة، وثانيا أحصل على PDUs
2- الدورة باللغة الإنكليزية ولذلك أنصح الذين يودون التسجيل بها أن يكونو واثقين من لغتهم، بالنسبة لي كمهندس خريج جامعة حلب وأعمل في الأمارات بخبرة 7 سنوات من التخرج أستطيع فهم اللغة بشكل سلس جدا وخاصة أن لغته واضحة.
3- يوجد في الموقع شرح فيديو عن الدورة وعن مقدمها و دورس تجريبية تتيح لك تقييم قرارك

للدخول على موقع الخدمة الإلكترونية لهذه الدورة أنقر على الرابط التالي

www.project-management-prepcast.com

أتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق :12:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## emofleh (4 يونيو 2010)

*اكملت شهادات ادارة المشاريع ولله الحمد pmp,pmi-sp,pmi-rmp*

*تمكنت بحمد الله وتوفيقه من اكمال الشهادة الثالثه في ادارة المشاريع وهي **PMI-RMP** وبذلك اكون قد اكملت شهادات ادارة المشاريع واما بالنسبة **Program management ** فهي انشاء الله خطوه مؤجلة لحين استيفاء شروطها.*
*اما بالنسبة للأمتحان فقد تميز بالأسئلة الدقيقه جدا في عمليات **Risk management** وعلاقتها بالعمليات الأخرى وكذلك تميز بوجود بعض الأسئلة المباشرة والتي لا تتجاوز 8%وبالنسبة للمراجع فهما كتابي ريتا و**PM BOOK** وانصح بعدم شراء اي **Risk simulation exam**عن طريق النت لانها لاتغني ولاتسمن من جوع ولاتحاكي اسئلة الأمتحان لا من قريب ولامن بعيد وذلك لأنني قد وقعت في هذا ولا اود لأحد ان يكرر نفس الخطأ ، فقط يمكنك التركيز على عمليات **Risk** بشكل دقيق وكل شيئ يتعلق بها من عمليات ادارة المشروع.*

*وفقنا الله جميعا*​


----------



## Jordan079 (4 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله ... مبارك أخي

هل لك ان تصنف لنا مستوى الامتحانات من حيث الصعوبة أقصد ؟؟ 
و بعد اجتياز تلك الشهادات .. بنظرك ما هي الخطوة القادمة ؟؟
وهل وظيفتك الان تستدعي وجود هذه الشهدات ام هو طموح لوظيفة اخرى ؟
و يا ريت تحكيلنا عن اليه الدراسه اللي اتبعتها


----------



## emofleh (4 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على التهنئه والعقبى لك انشاء الله

بالنسبة لصعوبة الأمتحانات فهي تختلف في نظرتها من شخص لآخر و في رأيي ان اسهلهاPMP ثم يليها PMI-SP من حيث الصعوبة والأصعب PMI-RMP >

عملية الحصول على هذه الشهادات تتطلب الجهد الكثير والمتواصل حيث ان مدة الدراسة مع مدة الحصول على هذه الشهادات كانت 9 اشهر وبدات في دراسة كتاب ادارة المشاريع وبالتزامن مع ريتا وكذلك حل اسئلة PM Fast trackفي نفس الوقت حيث ان ريتا كانت تفسر ما بين سطور PM BOOK وبعد الأنتهاء بدأت في البحث عن نماذج مجانية لأسئلة الأمتحان عن طريق النت وهي كثيرة بالمناسبة ومنها PM study وغيرها وبعد ذلك قررت ان ابدأ عكس المعتاد حيث اننتي اجتزت امتحان PMi-SP ثم بعد ذلك تشجعت وأجتزت PMP واخيرا PMi-RMP مع ان بعض الزملاء من اللذين اكملوا تللك الشهادات الثلاثة افادوني بأن امتحان RMP اسهل من غيره الا انه أتى عكس المتوقع تماما وهذا يؤكد بأن اسئلة الأمتحانات تختلف صعوبتها من شخص لأخر وذلك حسب طبيعه الأسئلة فكانت اسئلة دقيقة جدا في عمليات Risk وكذلك علاقتها بالعمليات الأخرى على شكل سيناريوهات طويلة تجاوزت في بعضها الثمان اسطر ، اما بالنسبة PMI-SP فكانت اسئلتة اقل صعوبه من RMP حيث انها جاءت شاملة ودقيقة في بعضها خصوصا AOA&AON وكذلك السيناريوهات التي لا تزيد 4 اسطر وبالنسبة PMP فهو الأسهل على الأطلاق مقارنة بالشهادتين .

وبالنسبة الى ما اذا كان عملي يتطلب تلك الشهادات ؟ فاجمالا نعم ولكنه طموح بالدرجة الأولى ولن يعود علي بالنفع المادي في الشركة التي اعمل بها حاليا لا نهم لايرغبون في تطبيقها مع انني امارسها لأبين لهم مدى اهمية ان تخطط وتنفذ وتراقب على اسس علمية مدروسة ومحسوبة ومع انها من اكبر الشركات في مجال الأتصالات لكن الطابع العربي والعقلية العربية تسطير على اداء العمل وسيره وبالنسبة لي فأنا جديا افكر في الخروج منها بأسرع وقت لكي يتسنى لي البحث عن عمل يتفهم ويحترم ضرورة تطبيق هذا العلم في انجاح المشاريع.

اما الخطوة القادمة انشاء الله هو ان ابدأ بالتحضير : Earned value Professional -EVP ولكن بعد رمضان وذلك لأعوض عائلتي البعد عنهم وانشغالي بتلك الشهادات وانشاء الله سوف ابدأ من شهر رمضان بالتحضير حيث انني انتظر وصول كتاب EVP من معهد ACCEI .وحاليا افكر بتدريس كل من PMI-SP و كذلك PMI-RMP وذلك بسبب عدم وجود معاهد تعطي دورات على تلك الشهادتين .

ونصيحتي اعتمد على كتابي ريتا و PM Book و PM Fast Track وانصح ايضا بشراء PMP simulation exam من موقع CertGear حيث انه من اقوى الأمتحانات ولا تشتري اي امتحان يتعلق Risk simulation exam وذلك بسبب ان معظم الجهات التي تصدر مثل تلك البرامج في مجال Risk لم تنضج بعد ولم تفهم كيف تكون طبيعة اسئلة الأمتحان واسئلتهم لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع.

آمل انني لم اثقل عليكم في افادتي واتمنى ان تكون مفيدة
وفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
مبروك أخي و الله يعطيك خيرها يا رب 
جزاك الله خير على الإسهاب في الشرح
لدي سؤال عن ما هي شروط الدخول لاختباري الـ sp و الـ rmp ؟
و شكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 يونيو 2010)

ألف مليون مبروك وهنيه لكم وعقبالنا 
ألف مبروك وإلى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح
ونفع الله بك ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 يونيو 2010)

الأخت رسيل
كتاب الـ بي ام بي PMP الإصدار الرابع الذي ذكرتيه هو الكتاب المعياري لإدارة المشاريع من معهد إدارة المشاريع المشهور عالميا PMI
و يسمى PMBOK و هو اختصار لـ Project Management Body Of Knowledge أي الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع
و هو يخدم شهادات إدارة المشاريع التي يصدر معهد إدارة المشاريع هذا و هي : 
CAPM ---- للمبتدئين ، لا تحتاج خبرة لحاملي البكالوريوس أما أصحاب الدبلومات فإنها تطلب منها خبرة أعتقد سنة واحدة و يمكن التأكد من ذلك بزياة لموقع PMI.org و البحث عن دليل شهادة CAPM و هي اختصار لـ Certified Assocaite in Project Management
PMP ---- و هي المشهورة و هي اختصار لـ Project Management Proffesional أي محترف إدارة مشاريع و هي تتطلب خبرة ثلاث سنوات موثقة في طلب التقديم 
PMP-SP ---- خاصة بجزئية الجدولة Scheduling في إدارة المشاريع
PMP-RMP - خاصة بجزئية إدارة المخاطر Risl Management في إدارة المشاريع

أنت كتبت ipmp ، فإن كنت تقصدين الـ PMP فقد أعطيناك نبذة عنها ، أما إن كنت تقصدين IPMA فهي شهادة تصدر من من منظمة الـ IPMA في سويسرا و لا علاقة لها بالدليل المعرفي الذي تصدر الـ PMI فهي لها المعيار Standard الخاص بها

الـ CPM ، لا أعرفها عنها سواء اسمها و أنها لا علاقة لها مع الدليل المعرفي الذي تصدره الـ PMI


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> مبروك أخي و الله يعطيك خيرها يا رب
> جزاك الله خير على الإسهاب في الشرح
> لدي سؤال عن ما هي شروط الدخول لاختباري الـ sp و الـ rmp ؟
> و شكرا


 
شكرا لك على التهنئة والعقبى لكم

بالنسبة SP ، في حال ان لديك شهادة البكالوريوس فيتوجب قضاء 3500 ساعة في مجال scheduling وكذلك دورة تدريبية مدتها 30 ساعه ورسوم الأمتحان اذا كنت عضوا 520 USD وان لك تكن 670 USD

وبالنسبة RMP فيتوجب قضاء 3000 ساعة في مجال Risk Management والحصول على دورة مدتها 30 ساعة ورسومها اذا كنت عضوا 520 USD وان لك تكن 670 USD

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> ألف مليون مبروك وهنيه لكم وعقبالنا
> ألف مبروك وإلى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح
> ونفع الله بك ودمتم في طاعة الله


 

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا لك على مشاعرك الجميلة والعقبى لكم انشاء الله


----------



## بودى59 (5 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك أخى الكريم


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

بودى59 قال:


> ألف مبروك أخى الكريم


 
الله يبارك فيك والعفبى لكم انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

زملائي
مرفق لكم بعض الملفات عن RISK Decision Tree وبعض الأمثلة ، آمل ان تكون مفيدة لكم


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

تابع ملفات Risk


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 يونيو 2010)

أنا حملت الملفات المجانية من الموقع الآخر للرجل PM Podcast و ليس Prepcast
و كنت أستمع إليها يوميا في أوقات الذهاب و الإياب من العمل
المادة رائعة و المقدم متمكن و لغته واضحة
و لكنها ليست ملفات تحضير للشهادة إنما عن إدارة المشاريع بشكل عام
تمنيت لو أني وجدت ملفات مجانية لبودكاستات تحضير الشهادة PM Prepcast
حتى أجرب و أشوف الفائدة منها
شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## abuyara (5 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك اخي emofleh
اسأل الله تعالى ان تكون مُعينا لك في طاعته
وَددت ان أسال عن PMP simulation exam ل CertGear مقارنة بالامتحان الحقيقي لل PMP
من حيث طول الاسئله وصعوبتها ,حيث انني قمت بتنزيل الديمو ووجدت اسئلته طويله اضافة للعديد من التركات
حاليا قمت بعمل 4 اختبارات للFast track واختبار واحد لل PM Study وكذلك اختبار واحد Headfirst
وقد حصلت على متوسط %75 هل تؤيدني الحصول على CertGear ام اكتفي بما لدي؟
امر اخر امل ان تصف لي صعوبه الاسئله لا من الناحيه اللغويه ,طولها وما تحتويه في مضمونها من تركات
تحياتي لك


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

abuyara قال:


> الف مبروك اخي emofleh
> اسأل الله تعالى ان تكون مُعينا لك في طاعته
> وَددت ان أسال عن PMP simulation exam ل CertGear مقارنة بالامتحان الحقيقي لل PMP
> من حيث طول الاسئله وصعوبتها ,حيث انني قمت بتنزيل الديمو ووجدت اسئلته طويله اضافة للعديد من التركات
> ...


 
عزيزي

الله يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله
لا تشتت نفسك وبما انك قمت بحل العديد من الأسئلة فأنت قد تدربت على مضمون الأمتحان وصدقا الأمتحان سهل في حال فهمك لمواضيع PM BOOK وكذلك ريتا واسئلتها لأن ريتا ترتقي بأسئلتها وبذلك ترتقي بفهمك لأدارة المشاريع ونصيحتي ادرس للفهم وليس للأمتحان.

بالنسبة للتركات فهي عديدة في الأسئلة وكذلك في الأجوبة واصدقك القول بأني لا أتذكر طبيعتها لأنه كما تعرف بأن هناك 200 سؤال ويصعب تذكر الأسئلة ولكن أستطيع القول بأن الأمتحان ممتع وخصوصا عندما تدخله بتحدي وستلاحظ ما قلته عند دخولك للأمتحان.

بالنسبة CertGear فهو مفيد جدا ولكن اذا قمت بحل اسئلة كثيرة لا داعي لأن ترهق نفسك اكثر من ذلك واذا كنت تريد اسئلة مساوية لأسئلة ريتا بل في بعض الأحيان اعمق وكنت تفكر في دخول PMI-SP وكذلك PMI-RMP فأشتري Simulation

وفقنا الله جميعا


----------



## أسامة م ز (5 يونيو 2010)

أهلين اخي أبو بدر، وأنا أيضا أستمعت للمحاضرات المجانية على PM podcast بنفس الطريقة كما قلت، في طريق ذهابي وعودتي من العمل.

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (5 يونيو 2010)

اعزائي 
مارأيكم في شهادة Earned Value Management -EVP من معهد aacei هل تنصحوني بأخذها ام التوجه لتدريس شهادات PMI ؟ وبرأيكم ماهي ابسط وايسرالطرق للحصول على شهادتي الماجيستير والدكتوراه من جامعة معترف بها؟ " علما بأني مهندس اتصالات ولدي من الخبرة 11 سنة وعمري لم يتجاوز 34 سنة ؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالمناسبة ،
هذا موقع لرجل برازيلي مهندس كيميائي و يعمل في مجال إدارة المشاريع و لديه العديد من الملفات الصوتية الرائعة
تتميز بأنها لمدة تتراوح حول الخمس دقائق و هي مركزة 
و هو يتحدث عن إدارة المشاريع بعقلية الـ PMP
http://www.ricardo-vargas.com/
و لكن هذه ليست ملفات للتحضير للشهادة ( و لو إن أنا شخصيا قاعد أستفيد منها و أنا الآن في مرحلة تجضير للشهادة و في الفترة القريبة القادمة سأختبر بإذن الله تعالى )


----------



## ~~المهندس~~ (6 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك اخي الحبيب....عندي سؤال ماهو اسم الكتاب الذي وضعت منه في اول مرفقات وضعتها chapter 1


----------



## emofleh (6 يونيو 2010)

~~المهندس~~ قال:


> الف مبروك اخي الحبيب....عندي سؤال ماهو اسم الكتاب الذي وضعت منه في اول مرفقات وضعتها chapter 1


 
الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك انشاء الله
بالنسبة لملف pdf فقمت بتنزيله من النت عندما كنت احضر لدراسة *Decision tree*
ولكن الكتاب بحثت عن اصله ولم اجده


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 يونيو 2010)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالمناسبة ،
> هذا موقع لرجل برازيلي مهندس كيميائي و يعمل في مجال إدارة المشاريع و لديه العديد من الملفات الصوتية الرائعة
> تتميز بأنها لمدة تتراوح حول الخمس دقائق و هي مركزة
> ...


 
نسيت أن أنبه بوجوب الانتباه للغة الملف الصوتي 
فقد وضع ريكاردو ملفات صوتية بلغته البرتغالية و أخرى باللغة الإنجليزية
و يمكن التعرف على هذا بقراءة نص وصف الملف الصوتي


----------



## ~~المهندس~~ (7 يونيو 2010)

اخي الحبيب....بعد البحث عرفت ان الكتاب هو Data, Models, and Decisions: The Fundamentals of Management Science


----------



## أسامة م ز (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الجميلة، لقد عاينت الموقع وسأبدأ بالإستماع لدروسه

شكرا جزيلا لك

السلام عليكم


----------



## emofleh (7 يونيو 2010)

~~المهندس~~ قال:


> اخي الحبيب....بعد البحث عرفت ان الكتاب هو Data, Models, and Decisions: The Fundamentals of Management Science


 

Thanks brother


----------



## eng_rehab (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف مبروووووووووووووك
وان شاء الله تحقق طموحك 
الدورات المذكوره سابقا؟؟ هل هي في مصر ولا السعوديه ؟؟
وماذا يلزم المهندس المدني المبتدئ لكي يدخل ويدرس هذا المجال 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## emofleh (7 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> بارك الله فيك والف مبروووووووووووووك
> وان شاء الله تحقق طموحك
> الدورات المذكوره سابقا؟؟ هل هي في مصر ولا السعوديه ؟؟
> وماذا يلزم المهندس المدني المبتدئ لكي يدخل ويدرس هذا المجال
> بارك الله فيك


 
الله يبارك فيكي وعقبالك انشاء الله
بالنسبة لما يلزم لأي مهندس مبتدء هو بأن يحصل على خبرة لا تقل عن 3000 ساعة في Risk Management للتقدم للأمتحان وبالأضافة الى 30 ساعة تدريب وكذلك على 3000 او 3500 ساعة لا اذكر بالضبط في مجال Scheduling وبالأضافة الى 30 ساعة تدريب في نفس المجال لدخول امتحان Scheduling professional

بالنسبة لدورة PMP فهي متوفرة في السعودية ومصر اما بالنسبة PMI-SP فلم اجد حتى Mar,2010 اي معهد في الوطني يعطي هذه الدوره وبالنسبة لي فأخذتها في كندا وكذلك PMI-RMP .
بالنسبة PMI-RMP فيوجد حسب علمي معهد في دبي اسمه Sites power training center ولكن ذو بدايات متواضعه ولكن يمكنك اخذ شهادة التدريب في Risk management من موقع rmcproject وبالتالي تستطيعين التقديم للأمتحان.


----------



## سعد بن سالم (7 يونيو 2010)

*كيفية اعادة امتحان pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يااخوان ولله الحمد على كل حال دخلت اليوم اختبار pmp ورسبت صح انه جاني احباط في البداية ولكن كل هذا قضاء وقدر
هل ممكن يااخواني ان تساعدوني بنسخة كتاب head first pmp

وهل هذا الكتاب مع كتاب ريتا مع حل الاسئلة كافي ارجوا مساعدتي الله يجزاكم الجنة


----------



## Jordan079 (7 يونيو 2010)

الحمدلله على كل حال

تفضل اخي هذا الكتاب الذي طلبته :
http://www.4shared.com/document/2aeB5FC7/Head_First_PMP_2nd_Edition__20.htm

هل لك ان تصف لنا مرحله استعداداتك خلال الفترة الماضية


----------



## abuyara (7 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق في المره القادمه

ياليت نعرف كيف كان اعدادك لهذا الاختبار ومدى صعوبته...وماهي المراجع التي اعتمد عليها
اشكر لك مقدما ذكر اسباب عدم التوفيق لان لك سيعيين على تلافي اي اخطاء في الاعداد للاختبار


----------



## سعد بن سالم (7 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة كانت طريقة اعدادي في الاختبار ركيكة جدا لانني اعتمدت بالدرجة الاولى على خبرتي في ادارة المشاريع وشيء قليل من كتاب ريتا لمدة اسبوعين 
فكانت النتيجة الواقعية لي الرسوب لانه وجدت امور كثيرة تحتاج للحفظ والممارسة
فلعل الرسوب يكون عبرة لي ولغيري لان الشهادة تتطلب جهدا كبيرا 

وشكرا على رابط الكتاب يااخي وجزاك الله الجنة

اتمنى انني افدتكم

ولكن يااخوان ماقلتم لي كيف اعيد امتحان واحدد موعد للاختبار
في الرد القادم بعد ما اضع موعد جديد للاختبار


----------



## abuyara (7 يونيو 2010)

سعد بن سالم قال:


> الحقيقة كانت طريقة اعدادي في الاختبار ركيكة جدا لانني اعتمدت بالدرجة الاولى على خبرتي في ادارة المشاريع وشيء قليل من كتاب ريتا لمدة اسبوعين
> فكانت النتيجة الواقعية لي الرسوب لانه وجدت امور كثيرة تحتاج للحفظ والممارسة
> فلعل الرسوب يكون عبرة لي ولغيري لان الشهادة تتطلب جهدا كبيرا
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي سعد على افادتك
بالنسبه لاعادة الاختبار يمكن التقديم مره اخرى بعد (على ما أظن 3-5ايام) بنفس الطريقه
تدفع الرسوم وسيرسلون مباشره لك اما بجدولة الامتحان واما ان تدخل ضمن التدقيق

هذا الموقع يجيب عن سوالك
http://www.deepfriedbrainpmp.com/search/label/Tips
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سعد بن سالم (8 يونيو 2010)

أشكركم ياشباب على الردود وأرجوا الدعاء لي بالامتحان القادم
وسأنقل تجربتي لكم إذا نجحت وإذا أحد عنده نصائح لايبخل علينا


----------



## Jordan079 (8 يونيو 2010)

سعد بن سالم قال:


> أشكركم ياشباب على الردود وأرجوا الدعاء لي بالامتحان القادم
> وسأنقل تجربتي لكم إذا نجحت وإذا أحد عنده نصائح لايبخل علينا



ان شالله يا اخي بتعوضها المره القادمة

اهم اشي انك لما تفكر بالجواب .. لا تفكر من ناحية خبرتك كمدير مشروع 
بل فكر بطريقه PMI ......

اقرأ السؤال و الاجوبة كامله .. و ابدأ فلتر بالاجوبه اللي شاكك فيهم لحين ان تصل الى جواب منطقي من وجه نظرك و وجهة نظر PMI

بنصحك تدرس اسئلة ريتا PM Fast Track V6
كل جزء لحاله .. 

يعني ادرس من pmbok الفصل الخاص بال Scope management 
ثم ادرس من الاسئله ما يتعلق بال scope 
هذه افضل طريقه للتأكد أنك تسير على نفس الخطوات مع PMI 

وبالتوفيق اخي


----------



## bryar (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المهمة واعتقد انها تفيد كثيرا وخاصة في تحسين اللغة الأنكليزية قبل الأمتحان


----------



## bryar (8 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع وشرح واضح وصادق شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى لكم دوام النجاح


----------



## رسيـــــل (8 يونيو 2010)

هل من مجيب؟


----------



## Jordan079 (8 يونيو 2010)

شهادة cpm هي اسهل بكثير من شهادة pmp

لدي كتاب الكتروني باللغة العربية و اخر باللغة الانجليزية عن cpm
و يوجد ايضاً اسئلة عن هذا الامتحان 

ان شالله سأرفقهم اما اليوم مساءأ او غداً


----------



## rafat (9 يونيو 2010)

emofleh قال:


> الله يبارك فيكي وعقبالك انشاء الله
> بالنسبة لما يلزم لأي مهندس مبتدء هو بأن يحصل على خبرة لا تقل عن 3000 ساعة في Risk Management للتقدم للأمتحان وبالأضافة الى 30 ساعة تدريب وكذلك على 3000 او 3500 ساعة لا اذكر بالضبط في مجال Scheduling وبالأضافة الى 30 ساعة تدريب في نفس المجال لدخول امتحان Scheduling professional
> 
> بالنسبة لدورة PMP فهي متوفرة في السعودية ومصر اما بالنسبة PMI-SP فلم اجد حتى Mar,2010 اي معهد في الوطني يعطي هذه الدوره وبالنسبة لي فأخذتها في كندا وكذلك PMI-RMP .
> بالنسبة PMI-RMP فيوجد حسب علمي معهد في دبي اسمه Sites power training center ولكن ذو بدايات متواضعه ولكن يمكنك اخذ شهادة التدريب في Risk management من موقع rmcproject وبالتالي تستطيعين التقديم للأمتحان.





السلام عليكم
ابارك لك اخي المهندس محمد بانجازك والى الامام .

تعقيبا على جوابك لاستفسار المهندسه رحاب بانه يجب على المهندس المبتدئ اخذ خبرة عمليه تقارب 3000 ساعه في risk management and scheduling للتقدم للامتحان.
هل المقصود بهذه الخبرة الخبرة العمليه بما ذكر ام باخذ دورات علميه بالمواضيع المذكوره.

وشكرا على شرحك الشافي ... سائلا المولى عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emofleh (9 يونيو 2010)

rafat قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابارك لك اخي المهندس محمد بانجازك والى الامام .
> 
> تعقيبا على جوابك لاستفسار المهندسه رحاب بانه يجب على المهندس المبتدئ اخذ خبرة عمليه تقارب 3000 ساعه في risk management and scheduling للتقدم للامتحان.
> ...


 
الله يبارك فيك وعقباللك انشاء الله
نعم 3000 ساعة عمل او خبره في نفس التخصص سواء كان Risk Management او Scheduling management
ويمكنك الأستفادة من موقع PMI لمعرفة المزيد وبالتفصيل عن تلك الشهادتين

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (10 يونيو 2010)

*دورة pmi-sp في السعودية*

السلام عليكم
سوف اقوم انشاء الله بأعطاء دورات في مجال Scheduling Professionalوهي الأولى من نوعها في السعودية لتحضير الأشخاص اللذين يرغبون في دخول امتحان PMI-SP وسوف تتضمن:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Org structures and authority / responsibility + Organisational rocess assets and historical data[/FONT] 
Project Sponser,Manager,team memebers and stakeholders roles during the project
Process Overview
Project Initiation
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Scope definition constraints and assumptions[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]WBS & WBS Dictionary[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Scheduling…… PDM, ADM, PERT, Critical Chain, etc. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Earned Value[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Implication of risk on the schedule[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Project Communications [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Exam preparation and revision[/FONT]



وبالنسبة لمتطلبات المهنية للحصول على الشهاده هي كالتالي :

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]High School Diploma, Associates Degree or global equivalent: [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Three to five years of project scheduling experience, and [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]A minimum of 5,000 hours of unique, non-overlapping experience** within project scheduling, and[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]40 contact hours of formal education.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Baccalaureate Degree or global equivalent:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Three to five years of project scheduling experience, and [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]A minimum of 3,500 hours of unique, non-overlapping experience** within project scheduling, and[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]30 contact hours of formal education.[/FONT]


ولمزيد من المعلومات عن الدورة ، أرجو مراسلتنا على بريد yahoo بأسم :emoflehsaleh @
وشكرا


----------



## الأسد الجريح (10 يونيو 2010)

شهادة ال capm أسهل بكتير ولا تحتاج إلي دورات تدريبة 
مجرد قراء الـ pmbok وفمهم المدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات


----------



## Jordan079 (10 يونيو 2010)

*يجب التمييز بين شهادات ادارة المشاريع *



اولاً .. معهد ادارة المشاريع PMI 
يصدر منه : PMP , CAPM

CAPM لا تحتاج لخبره و هي سهلة و تستهدف حديثي التخرج لتضع أقدامهم على الدرجه الاولي في سلم ادارة المشاريع 

و بعدها شهادة ادارة المشاريع للمحترفين .. PMP
تتطلب خبرة 3 سنوات على الاقل 

أما 
شهادة CPM 
Certified Project Manager

من الجمعية العالمية لادارة المشاريع في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية iappm

فهي اسهل بكثير من PMP و تعتمد على الحفظ و ليس على الخدع كما هو في pmp


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (10 يونيو 2010)

jordan079 قال:


> شهادة cpm هي اسهل بكثير من شهادة pmp
> 
> لدي كتاب الكتروني باللغة العربية و اخر باللغة الانجليزية عن cpm
> و يوجد ايضاً اسئلة عن هذا الامتحان
> ...



نحن في الإنتظار شاكرين مجهودكم


----------



## Jordan079 (10 يونيو 2010)

محمد المسلاتي قال:


> نحن في الإنتظار شاكرين مجهودكم





رسيـــــل قال:


> هل من مجيب؟



تفضلو .. http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203470.html


----------



## شريف فراج (11 يونيو 2010)

*الإستعداد للإمتحان*

السلام عليكم أخى
أولا ألف مبروك على إجتيازك الإمتحان
كنت أبحث عن شخص إجتاز هذا الإمتحان والحمد لله وجدته
اريد ان استشيرك فى بعض الأمور فهل تمانع ان تكون على اتصال بى؟
انا فى الاصل مهندس مدنى واعمل حاليا كمدير للجودة والمخاطر فى مشروع مطار جديد
الايميل الخاص بى
[email protected]


----------



## aaaaaa11 (12 يونيو 2010)

كم سعر الدورة
و هل تشمل الكتاب
وما هي المده(يوم,ساعه)
وهل تشمل شهاده


----------



## يسرى191 (12 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز من كل جوانبه بارك الله فيك على مشاركتك الممتازة 
و نفسى أعرف انت دخلت الامتحان تانى و لا ايه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبى


----------



## رسيـــــل (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا 

افهم من كلام الاخJordan079
اني كخريجة لغة انجليزيه بدون اي خبره استطيع الحصول على احد الشهاديتين capm او cpm ? 

وكلها تحتاج فقط الدراسه الذاتيه
اخر سؤال مشكورين وين اختبرها بالرياض ؟ هل فيه معاهد معينه تقيم هذه الاختبارات؟ 
ومشكوورييين جميعا


----------



## علي الحنيني (12 يونيو 2010)

في اي مدينة ستقام الدورة وماهي المتطلبات للتسجيل (بالعربي)


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2010)

aaaaaa11 قال:


> كم سعر الدورة
> و هل تشمل الكتاب
> وما هي المده(يوم,ساعه)
> وهل تشمل شهاده


 
عزيزي
اذا كنت تقصد كتاب PMI-SP فلا يوجد كتاب متخصص ولكن يوجد كتاب مساعد من PMI اسمه : Practice standard for scheduling professional وبالنسبة للكتاب فلقد انتهيت من اعداده لكي يتلائم مع متطلبات PMI-SP 
وسوق يحصل المتقدم على التالي :
1- CD يحتوي على PM Book وكذلك كتاب Practice standard for scheduling 
2- كتاب تم اعداده خصيصا للأعداد لأمتحان PMI-SP وهذا لا يعني عدم قراءة PM Book
3- اكثر من 300 سؤال للأعداد للأمتحان
4- مدة الدورة اسبوع، بواقع 5 ساعات يوميا ماعدا الجمعه
5- شهادة اكمال الدوره ( 30 ساعة معتمده)
6 مكان الدوره : الرياض
8- سعر الدوره : 4,500 ريال ، وهناك سعر خاص للمجوعات
9- سوف تقام الدوره بعد اكتمال العدد المطلوب : 8 اشخاص
ملاحظة: لغة الدوره هي اللغة الأنجليزية و يمكن الشرح والنقاش باللغة العربية ولكن المصطلحات سوف تبقى باللغة الأنجليزية
لم يتم تحديد موقع الدورة في الرياض لمعرفة كم عدد المتقدمين ومن أي مدينة.

لذا ارجو من المتقدمين مراسلتنا على بريد الياهو :emoflehsaleh
وتحديد مايلي:
1- المؤهل العلمي
2- الوظيفة الحالية 
3- المدينة
4- نقاط ترغب في التركيز عليها اثناء الدورة
5- متطلبات اخرى لذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة
6- هاتف للتواصل 

وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2010)

علي الحنيني قال:


> في اي مدينة ستقام الدورة وماهي المتطلبات للتسجيل (بالعربي)


 
الأخ علي 
تحية طيبة
ستقام الدوره في مدينة الرياض ولكن اذا كان كل المتقدمين من مدينة أخرى فيمكن اقامتها في تلك المدينة .
والمتطلبات هي ان تكون خريج جامعي او معهد وتعمل في مجال ادارة المشاريع او في مجال الجدولة الزمنية .

وبالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2010)

يرجى من الأخوة اللذين يرغبون في حضور الدورة تعبأة النموذج المرفق وارساله الى البريد الألكتروني الموضح في المرفق.

وبالتوفيق


----------



## contractor2007 (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم مبروك والى الأمام دوما ان شاء الله 
ربما يمكن ان تكون لي اول مشاركة في هذا المنتدى ولكني احببت ان اخذ منك النصيحة 
اني اعمل بدولة الأمارات مهندس استشاري مقيم بالموقع لبرج متكون من 56 دور والخبرة الهندسية بهذا البرج ولله الحمد قيمة جدا واني احب مجال الأدارة والتخطيط في المواقع الأنشائية والمشكلة عندي جميع كتب الأدارة والتخطيط وكلما حاولت ان احضر لمتحان الpmp توجد موعقات منها وقت العمل وكلفة الدورات والأمتحان واحس بعض الأحيان باني ضائع مع علم عندي خبرة بالدولة اكثر من 6 سنوات في مجال الأنشاءات ونفذت العديد من المشاريع بما تنصحني ؟ وجزاك الله خير


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2010)

contractor2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم مبروك والى الأمام دوما ان شاء الله
> ربما يمكن ان تكون لي اول مشاركة في هذا المنتدى ولكني احببت ان اخذ منك النصيحة
> اني اعمل بدولة الأمارات مهندس استشاري مقيم بالموقع لبرج متكون من 56 دور والخبرة الهندسية بهذا البرج ولله الحمد قيمة جدا واني احب مجال الأدارة والتخطيط في المواقع الأنشائية والمشكلة عندي جميع كتب الأدارة والتخطيط وكلما حاولت ان احضر لمتحان الpmp توجد موعقات منها وقت العمل وكلفة الدورات والأمتحان واحس بعض الأحيان باني ضائع مع علم عندي خبرة بالدولة اكثر من 6 سنوات في مجال الأنشاءات ونفذت العديد من المشاريع بما تنصحني ؟ وجزاك الله خير


 
اخي العزيز
اولا: الله يبارك فيك والعقبى لك انشاء الله
ثانيا: ابدأ في حل اسئلة اختبار PMP من الأختبارات المجانية المتوفرة في النت وانصحك بموقع PM study وحاول من خلال النتيجة معرفة نقاط الضعف والقوة لديك .
ابدأ بدراسةPM BOOK 4th edition بحيث ان تضع لك جدولا زمنيا مثل اي مشروع مع مراعاة ظروف عملك في هذا الجدول وعند الأنتهاء ابدأ بقراءة كتاب Rita 6th edition ومن ثم حاول التمرن على اسئلة ريتا في PM Fast Track و يمكنك الأنتهاء من كل ماسبق في خلال ثلاثة اشهر مع دراسة جدية لا تقل عن اربع ساعات يوميا .

وبالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة لأعادة الأمتحان ، ادفع الرسوم وحدد موعد الأمتحان ولن تدخل مرحلة التدقيق لأنك لم تمر بها عند تقديمك للأمتحان في المرة الأولى وحتى وان مررت بها في المرة الأولى فلن تدخلها للمرة الثانية ويمكنك اعادة الأمتحان حسب الأماكن المتاحة في prometric center في اي وقت .

وفقك الله في المرة القادمة


----------



## أسامة م ز (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم سعد

لدي نصيحة مهمة جدا لك، أنا رسبت مثلك في تجربتي الأولى، وقدمت الإمتحان بعد أسبوع ونجحت، السر ليس في الكم المعرفي الذي درسته خلال ذلك الأسبوع، السر مختلف تماما.

لقد كتبت تجربتي كاملة في الموقع هنا، وبالإمكان الإطلاع عليها ، وأن تقرأ نظرية الأبعاد والفلاتر للنجاح بالبي إم بي، 

موضوعي على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129795.html

الكثير من زملائي الذين شرحتها لهم أكدو لي أنها كانت عامل مهم بتجاوزهم للإمتحان

لدي طلب أخير، اذا ساعدتك الطريقة.... أرجو أن تنصفني بأن تكتب تجربتك كرد هنا

وشكرا


----------



## أسامة م ز (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم سعد

لدي نصيحة مهمة جدا لك، أنا رسبت مثلك في تجربتي الأولى، وقدمت الإمتحان بعد أسبوع ونجحت، السر ليس في الكم المعرفي الذي درسته خلال ذلك الأسبوع، السر مختلف تماما.

لقد كتبت تجربتي كاملة في الموقع هنا، وبالإمكان الإطلاع عليها ، وأن تقرأ نظرية الأبعاد والفلاتر للنجاح بالبي إم بي، 

موضوعي على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129795.html

الكثير من زملائي الذين شرحتها لهم أكدو لي أنها كانت عامل مهم بتجاوزهم للإمتحان

لدي طلب أخير، اذا ساعدتك الطريقة.... أرجو أن تنصفني بأن تكتب تجربتك كرد هنا

وشكرا


----------



## usniperu (13 يونيو 2010)

usniperu قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... اخواني
> وددت مشاركتكم خبرتي في اجتياز اختبار PMP exam
> 
> 1- يتوجب عليك قرائة كتاب PMbok و لازم تقرأ Glassory في نهاية الكتاب لأنه بعض الأسئله منها
> ...


 

---------------------------------------------------

اخواني الأعزاء ..... ليس دعايه لهذا الموقع .. لكن واحد من زملائي نجح في اختبار الأسبوع الماضي ....... ولقد ذكر لي انه اعتمد على الملفات السابقه ...... حث كان التركيز على في الأختبار

PMP Proccess Group
PMP ITTO 

والله وفقكم


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emofleh (13 يونيو 2010)

يرجى من الأخوة اللذين يرغبون في حضور الدورة تعبأة النموذج المرفق وارساله الى البريد الألكتروني الموضح في المرفق.

وبالتوفيق


----------



## a.assal (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## bryar (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات والنصائح المهمة


----------



## bryar (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وحظ اوفر فى المرة القادمة


----------



## Walid.khalid (15 يونيو 2010)

*Crosswind*

الاخ العزيز:
هل يمكنك رفع Crosswind في هذا الملتقي حيث إنه يحوي أسئلة تختلف من FastTrack والنسخة يجب أن تكون متوافقة مع الإصدار الرابعز


----------



## silver2000jo (15 يونيو 2010)

آسف على هذا الانقطاع الطويل
شاكرا ومقدرا جميع من ساهم في هذه المواساة، أحسست أني في بيت عزاء
أنا ما زلت أدرس مكثفا من 3 إلى 5 ساعات يومية، ولكن النفسية السيئة لها دور كبير في طول مدة الدراسة، فأصبحت حياتي عبارة عن إدارة مشاريع، وحيانا زوجتي تشكو من هذا، فلا بد أتوقف في مرحلة ما.
ولكن كلما درست وأعدت الدراسة أكتشف بأني نسيت ما درست، وهذا الأمر يؤرقني ويحبطني قليلا، ولا تنسوا أن عدم التفرغ له دور أساسي أيضا، فأرجوا من الله أن يعينني على تجاوز هذا الاختبار بنجاح.
أما بالنسبة لك أخي أسامة، فقد قرأت مقالتك جيدا وأعجبتني وكثيرا ما ألجأ لها في الاختبارات التجريبية، فجزاك الله خيرا، فإن نجحت في الاختبار سيكون لك حظا من الدعاء إن شاء الله.
لا تنسوني من دعائكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## silver2000jo (15 يونيو 2010)

أخي emofleh
هل أنت متأكد من أن الإعادة لا يتطلب التدقيق حتى لو لم يكن قد دققوا في المرة الأولى؟
أنا أشك في ذلك، لأنهم كل فترة يرسلون لي على الإيميل رسالة تذكير بالتسجيل لإعادة الإختبار وآخر الرسالة مكتوب أنه يمكن أن يتم اختيارك للتدقيق.
أرجوا إفادتك


----------



## ابوعبدالله 2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

*ابحث عن دورة pmp في الرياض او الشرقية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احبتي لقد قررت في هذه الايام ان اخذ دورة في pmp تساعدني على فهم ادارة المشاريع وايضا تساعدني في تجاوز الاختبار

اتمنى ان تدلوني عن مركز اوشخص مميز في الرياض او الشرقية يكون متمكن وعنده خبره في اختبارات ال pmp ليختصر علي الطريق لتجاوز الاختبار.

مع العلم اني مهندس صناعي واعمل بطريقة غير مباشرة في ادارة المشاريع

وشكرا

اخوكم خالد .....


----------



## al_marzuki (16 يونيو 2010)

اسأل عن شخص اسمه المهندس ابراهيم الشواربي خبير في تدريس الماده 
في مركز مدار [URL="http://www.arabihelp.com/t69759.html"]المعرفة [/URL]للتدريب بالرياض واعتقد انه يعطي الدوره في أكثر من معهد
هاتف مركز مدار المعرفة للتدريب :- 012737372
ويمكنك التأكد من مواعيد الدوره بالاتصال على المركز

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mosttas (16 يونيو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
عايزين نشوف خلاصات الدورة


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الموضوع القيّم


----------



## أسامة م ز (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ bryar والأخ hhmdan

شكرا لكما على التعليق والدعاء، اذا كنتم من المهتمين بالحصول على شهادة البي إم بي أرجو أن نسمع تجربتكم وأتمنى لكما التوفيق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## أسامة م ز (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف مبروك عالنجاح وتنمنى أنك تتقدم للأمام من نجاح إلى آخر، البي إم بي ستفتح لك آفاق لم تكن تتخيلها من قبل، أهلا بك في العالم الجديد، عالم التفكير بالبدائل دائما وأختيار الأفضل.

أرجو من الأخوة الذين يودون التقدم للإمتحان قريبا أن يقرأو تجربتي "نظرية الأبعاد والفلاتر للنجاح بالبي إم بي" http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129795.html لأن الكثير من الأعضاء هنا ومن أصدقائي في الواقع العملي أستفادو منها، أسأل الله الأجر والعافية. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أسامة م ز (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم أخي bryar بالإضافة لتقوية اللغة الإنجليزية أنك تقوم بالتدريب على البي إم بي أينما كنت وبأي وقت فراغ بشكل دائم

أتمنى من الأخوة الإستفادة من النسخة المجانية أيضا

شكرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله 2010 (17 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي

راح اكلم المعهد اليوم ان شاء الله

بس هل تعرف احد تعامل معه من قبل ؟ وكيف كانت تجربته

وشكرا مرة اخرى على لطفك وتجاوبك


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يونيو 2010)

ممكن انك تاخدها اون لاين مع أشهر مدرب 
PMP
بالشرق الاوسط .. عمار مانجو

http://www.methodcorp.com/


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يونيو 2010)

رسيـــــل قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا
> 
> افهم من كلام الاخjordan079
> اني كخريجة لغة انجليزيه بدون اي خبره استطيع الحصول على احد الشهاديتين capm او cpm ?
> ...


نعم .. بامكانك الحصول و بسهوله على capm او cpm

لكن انا اشجعك على capm لأنها تابعه لمعهد ادارة المشاريع pmi المشهور و المعروف 
و لانه ايضاً تمهد لكي الطريق للحصول على pmp بعد 3 سنوات من الخبره بمشيئة الله


----------



## al_marzuki (17 يونيو 2010)

اخوي ابو عبدالله المدرب هذا شهرته معروفه على مستوى دول الخليج وليس السعوديه فقط ويدرس هذه الماده من فتره طويله وانا شخصيا تعاملت معه ولكن أجلت الاختبار لظروفي الخاصه
عندما تتعامل معه ستعرف الفرق
وبالنسبه لي لا اؤمن بالاشخاص اللي يدرسون الماده اون لاين لان اهدافهم ربحيه بالدرجه الاولى والسبب الآخر قلت المصداقيه وصعوبة التواصل معهم مقارنه بالاشخاص اللي تقابلهم ويدرسونك بشكل مباشر
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ابوعبدالله 2010 (17 يونيو 2010)

jordan079 قال:


> ممكن انك تاخدها اون لاين مع أشهر مدرب
> pmp
> بالشرق الاوسط .. عمار مانجو
> 
> http://www.methodcorp.com/



اشكرك كثيرا اخي ... فعلا الموقع جميل جدا ... ويدل على احترافية المدرب عمار ..

اتوقع انه خيار جيد ...




al_marzuki قال:


> اخوي ابو عبدالله المدرب هذا شهرته معروفه على مستوى دول الخليج وليس السعوديه فقط ويدرس هذه الماده من فتره طويله وانا شخصيا تعاملت معه ولكن أجلت الاختبار لظروفي الخاصه
> عندما تتعامل معه ستعرف الفرق
> وبالنسبه لي لا اؤمن بالاشخاص اللي يدرسون الماده اون لاين لان اهدافهم ربحيه بالدرجه الاولى والسبب الآخر قلت المصداقيه وصعوبة التواصل معهم مقارنه بالاشخاص اللي تقابلهم ويدرسونك بشكل مباشر
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق




اشكرك كثيراعلى تجاوبك وردك السريع ...

ما ذكرت يشجعني كثيرا للتواصل مع المهندس الشواربي للحصول على معلومات اكثر عن الدورات التي يقدمها

في الختام اعتقد ان التدريب اون لاين يبقى خير جيد لمن لا يملك الوقت الكافي لحضور دورة متواصله خصوصا اذا كان مع مدرب متمكن مثل الاخ عمار مع الاخذ في عين الاعتبار بعض السلبيات ومنها عدم القدره على التفاعل مع المدرب والحاضرين ...

شكرا مره اخرى ... والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## artline38 (18 يونيو 2010)

*thannnnnnnnnnnx*

thannnnnnnnnnnnx


----------



## hamdyauof (19 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم تهانينا والى الامام عل ممكن ان ترفع لنا على المنتدى كتاب risk الخاص PMI و RITA

وشكرا لك


----------



## intissark50 (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الجهود


----------



## emofleh (19 يونيو 2010)

hamdyauof قال:


> اخى الكريم تهانينا والى الامام عل ممكن ان ترفع لنا على المنتدى كتاب risk الخاص PMI و RITA
> 
> وشكرا لك


 
الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك
بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا في Risk فهو متوفر لدي ولكن Hard Copy اما بالنسبة لكتاب PMI وهو Practice standard for risk management فكنت قد قرأته على موقع PMI من خلال e-read & Reference وهذا يتطلب ان تكون عضوا وانصحك بقراءة PM Book وكتاب ريتا 6th edition for PMP وحل اسئلة ريتا المتعلقة في risk من خلال PM FAst Track وسوف احاول رفع كتاب PMI ولكن يتطلب ازالة Password وكذلك header file المتعلقة ب: 
*License *


----------



## hamdyauof (19 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم شكرالله لك سرعة ردك واهتمامك

انا والحمد لله PMP certified واسعى الآن انشاء لله لكى اتخطى امتحان PMI RMP وكنت قد أنهيت FAST TRACK قبل تقدمى لامتحان PMP

شكرا لك ثانية على اهتمامك وفى انتظار رفع الكتاب


----------



## emofleh (20 يونيو 2010)

hamdyauof قال:


> اخى الكريم شكرالله لك سرعة ردك واهتمامك
> 
> انا والحمد لله PMP certified واسعى الآن انشاء لله لكى اتخطى امتحان PMI RMP وكنت قد أنهيت FAST TRACK قبل تقدمى لامتحان PMP
> 
> شكرا لك ثانية على اهتمامك وفى انتظار رفع الكتاب


 

Please note that I uploaded the file by word formate and ues the attached link to get the file :
http://www.4shared.com/file/uQkZo56o/PSFRM.html
Please let me know if you are able to download


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (20 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

مبارك اخى الكريم ولا تنسى نصيبك من الاخرة
وفقكم الله


----------



## emofleh (20 يونيو 2010)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
> 
> مبارك اخى الكريم ولا تنسى نصيبك من الاخرة
> وفقكم الله


 
الله يبارك فيك والعقبى لكم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## silver2000jo (20 يونيو 2010)

تذكير للرد على سؤالي


----------



## emofleh (20 يونيو 2010)

silver2000jo قال:


> أخي emofleh
> هل أنت متأكد من أن الإعادة لا يتطلب التدقيق حتى لو لم يكن قد دققوا في المرة الأولى؟
> أنا أشك في ذلك، لأنهم كل فترة يرسلون لي على الإيميل رسالة تذكير بالتسجيل لإعادة الإختبار وآخر الرسالة مكتوب أنه يمكن أن يتم اختيارك للتدقيق.
> أرجوا إفادتك


 
عندما تقرأ PMP Handbook في جزء Reexamination ستجد بأنه في حال عدم النجاح في الأمتحان للمرة الأولى يمكنك التقديم للأمتحان للمره الثانية ولم يذكر المرور بمرحلة التدقيق لأنك قد مررت بها عند تقدمك للمرة الأولى . ( وعلى هذا اعتمدت في تقييمي لمرحلة التدقيق) ولكن يمكنك الأستفسار منهم مباشرة.
ولكن هل تعلم بأنه يمكن ان تمر بمرحلة التدقيق حتى بعد نجاحك واخذك للشهاده .


----------



## bryar (21 يونيو 2010)

الف الف مبروك وشكرا جزيلا لكل النصائح والمصادر المفيدة وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## abuyara (21 يونيو 2010)

emofleh قال:


> عندما تقرأ PMP Handbook في جزء Reexamination ستجد بأنه في حال عدم النجاح في الأمتحان للمرة الأولى يمكنك التقديم للأمتحان للمره الثانية ولم يذكر المرور بمرحلة التدقيق لأنك قد مررت بها عند تقدمك للمرة الأولى . ( وعلى هذا اعتمدت في تقييمي لمرحلة التدقيق) ولكن يمكنك الأستفسار منهم مباشرة.
> ولكن هل تعلم بأنه يمكن ان تمر بمرحلة التدقيق حتى بعد نجاحك واخذك للشهاده .


 
عزيزي emofleh
يحق لل PMI التدقيق على كل من انتسب في اي وقت ...حتى بعد الحصول على الشهاده 

سأوافيك بالمصدر قريبا

تحياتي


----------



## emofleh (21 يونيو 2010)

bryar قال:


> الف الف مبروك وشكرا جزيلا لكل النصائح والمصادر المفيدة وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


 
الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك انشاء الله


----------



## emofleh (21 يونيو 2010)

abuyara قال:


> عزيزي emofleh
> يحق لل pmi التدقيق على كل من انتسب في اي وقت ...حتى بعد الحصول على الشهاده
> 
> سأوافيك بالمصدر قريبا
> ...


 
صحيح انه يحق لل pmi التدقيق في اي وقت ولكنني كنت اتكلم عن ما اذا كان الشخص سوف يدخل التدقيق في حال عدم مروره للمرة الأولى ولقد ذكرت بأن pmi يستطيع التدقيق حتى بعد الحصول على الشهاده


----------



## hamdyauof (21 يونيو 2010)

أخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا على رفع الملف ، لقد نزلته وشكرا لك على هذه الخدمة الجليلة ، والملف جيد وهو كما ذكرت word file


----------



## أسامة م ز (22 يونيو 2010)

سيد دمشقي:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، بالنسبة لإمتحان البي إم بي الخبرة أهم من القراءة، الخبرة يجب أن تكون من واقع ممارسة مهنة مدير المشروع أو على الأقل ضمن فريق ادارة المشروع، ومن متطلبات الشهادة أن تملك كمهندس 3000 ساعة خبرة في ادارة المشاريع.

يأتي بالدرجة التانية اللغة الأنجليزية 
وبرأيي لا تحتاج لتحضيرات أخرى إضافية

أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح وشكرا


----------



## تركي999 (28 يونيو 2010)

*سؤال عن برامج إدارة المشاريع*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكر لكم الجهد الجبار في مجالات الهندسه جميعاً

لدي سؤال اتمنى أن لا أثقل به عليكم

هل يفترض لمهندس تقني أو اداري تقني في شركة خاصه المعرفه بأحد برامج ادارة المشاريع ؟
حيث ان العمل يدور في نطاق الشركة فقط , اي هل بأمكاني ان اصنف بالبرنامج مشاريع داخليه لا تتطلب مادة او غيره بل تتطلب مجهود اضافي من الموظفين لان مجال المشاريع التقنيه يختلف عن غيرها من المشاريع مثلاً مشروع داخلي صيانه الشبكه وجميع اجهزه الشركة هل يمكن القيام بذلك 

وهل يمكن ان يكون للبرنامج استخدام في شركة تقنيه تُشغل مجموعة شركات


اسف على الاطاله والسؤال المضطرب ولكن اتمنى منكم الفائدة والعون
وشكراً لكم


----------



## Jordan079 (28 يونيو 2010)

أتمنى ان اكون قد فهمت سؤالك .. 

حتى ولو انها مشاريع داخليه .. ممكن تطبق الـ Methodology الخاصة بادارة المشاريع ..
أنصحك بالاول أن تؤسس لمكتب ادارة المشاريع عندك بالشركه - في حال أن الادارة العليا عندكم تبنت ذلك و دعمت فكرتك-

مجرد ما أن اسست لمكتب ادارة المشاريع PMO .. تضع اجراءات خاصة لادارة المشاريع 
و بعدها تبدأ المباشرة بتطبيق ذلك على مشاريعكم الداخلية .. 

أنا انصحك أيضاً بتطبيق مباديء ITIL لأفضل الممارسات العالمية في مجال ادارة و تطبيق المشاريع التقنية ..

و هناك عده برامج تستطيع من خلالها التحكم و السيطرة ومراقبة سير المشاريع 
أنا افضل برنامج مايكروسوفت EPM


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (28 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز تركي

قبل الإجابة على سؤالك أريد أن ألفت انتباهك إلى قضية أساسية هي أن المؤسسات بشكل عام تقوم بأعمالها الوظيفية بإحدى منهجيتين: منهجية المشاريع (Project Methodology)، ومنهجية العمليات (Operations or Process Methodology) ، واختيار المنهجية يعتمد بشكل أساسي على طبيعة أنشطة المؤسسة، ولذلك فإن بعض المؤسسات تحتاج استعمال المنهجيتين معا تبعا لطبيعة أنشطة المؤسسة.

فعلى سبيل المثال إن أعمال الصيانة وخطوط الانتاج تعتبر "عمليات" وليس" مشاريع" وعليه فإنه من غير المجدي إدارتها بمنهجية المشاريع، وكذلك من غير المجدي استعمال برامج إدارة مشاريع من أجل إدارة عمليات فهناك برامج مختصة لإدارة العمليات.

للإجابة على سؤالك: "هل يفترض لمهندس تقني أو اداري تقني في شركة خاصه المعرفه بأحد برامج ادارة المشاريع ؟"
على فرض بأن الشركة تقوم "بمشاريع" فإن على أي مدير مشروع ناجح الإجابة عن الأسئلة التالية:

ما هي الأنشطة التفصيلية اللازمة لإكمال المشروع بشكل كامل، وماذا تم عمله وماذا بقي
متى يجب أن يبدأ وينتهي كل نشاط، وما هو الفرق بين المخطط له والواقع
ما هي تكلفة كل نشاط، كم تم انفاقه وكم بقي، وكم هو الفرق بين المخطط له والواقع
ما هي الموارد التي تحتاجها لتنفيذ المشروع من عمالة ومواد وتكاليف وهل هي متوفرة في الوقت المناسب
خلال تنفيذ المشروع وفي حال وجود فروقات بين المخطط له والواقع: ماذا يجب علي أن أعمل لتصحيح الوضع.

والآن يا أخ تركي إليك سؤال المليون دينار، ألا وهو: 
إن استطاع مدير المشروع الإجابة عن جميع الأسئلة السابقة في أي لحظة من حياة المشروع بشكل قريب من الدقة فإنه ليس بحاجة لاستعمال برنامج كمبيوتر لإدارة المشروع، وإلا فلا بد من استعمال برنامج.

بقي نقطة واحدة هي أن بعض الشركات تدير مشاريع صغيرة ولكنها كثيرة بحيث يصعب الإجابة عن الأسئلة السابقة للمشاريع مجتمعة، في هذه الحالة فإنه كذلك لابد من استعمال برنامج لإدارة المشاريع مجتمعة.

وأرجو لك التوفيق في عملك


----------



## تركي999 (29 يونيو 2010)

ما ادري كيف اشكركم فانتم سبب من اسباب اتساع مداركي في هذا المجال حيث اني مبتدئ في هذا المجال الممتع والمثير اشكركم واتمنى يكون مثل هالموضوع مجال حوار متسع للفائده واتمنى يكون وصف عربي او العرب في كل منتدياتنا الحواريه او غيرها لانه فخر لنا هالشي ورب الكعبه


----------



## تركي999 (29 يونيو 2010)

هل الاكسل احد برامج ادارة العمليات يا اخ عمار ؟

حيث ان تخصص الدراسي مدموج ومعقد
ادارة اعمال - ادارة العمليات والجوده وحاب اتخصص في عمليات التقنيه وجودتها حيث اني حاصل على دبلومين في الشبكات من مايكروسوفت ومن معهد نيوهورايزن وفيه خطوة جادة للتوسع في مجال سيسكو و الـitil


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (29 يونيو 2010)

أكسل ليس من برامج إدارة العمليات ولكن إذا كانت العمليات بسيطة "نسبيا" أو حتى إذا كان "المشروع" صغيرا فإنه يمكن استبدال البرامج المتخصصة لإدارة العمليات أو المشاريع باكسل وذلك بشكل رئيسي لتسجيل وضبط البيانات.

إذا اردت معلومات أكثر عن برامج إدارة العمليات تستطيع البحث في Google استعمال كلمة بحث: Operations Management Software


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق و مفيد
و ردود رائعة
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedafatah (1 يوليو 2010)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين PMP Pass*

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنتهدي لولا ان هدانا الله , أجتزت اليوم 1/7/2010 اختبار pmp , وأتوجه بالشكر لكل أخواني بالمنتدى على المساعدات الكثيرة والمثمرة والتي ساعدتني على اجتياز الاختبار , وبعد قليل من الراحة جاهز لكل استفسارتكم وأسئلتكم , مع خالص التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## Jordan079 (1 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبرووووووك و منها للأعلى ان شاء الله ،، 

نريد منك لو سمحت بعد ما تفضى و تروق أن تشرح لنا ملخص دراستك و ماهية الخطة التي اتبعتها بالدراسة 
و نصائحك لنا 
و كيف كان مستوى الامتحان ؟؟ ولك جزيل الشكر ..........


----------



## abuyara (1 يوليو 2010)

ahmedafatah قال:


> الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنتهدي لولا ان هدانا الله , أجتزت اليوم 1/7/2010 اختبار pmp , وأتوجه بالشكر لكل أخواني بالمنتدى على المساعدات الكثيرة والمثمرة والتي ساعدتني على اجتياز الاختبار , وبعد قليل من الراحة جاهز لكل استفسارتكم وأسئلتكم , مع خالص التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


 
الف مبروك ..اخوي احمد
اين كان اختبارك ...في مدينه


----------



## emofleh (1 يوليو 2010)

مبارك عليك النجاح وبالتوفيق ومنها للاحسن ، وما هي مخططاتك بعد pmp


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 يوليو 2010)

أولا أتوجه للشكر لكل من بارك لي وبالنسبة للخطة الدراسية فكانت كالتالي :
المرحلة الأولى : 4 أسابيع
كانت لقراءة كتاب PMBOK بنسختيه العربية والانجليزية وهي كانت قراءة سريعة فقط لمعرفة محتوى الموضوع
المرحلة الثانية : أسبوعين
كانت لأخذ دورة الساعات المعتمدة 35hr
المرحلة الثالثة : 12 أسبوع
كانت للمذاكرة من كتاب Head First وكذلك PMBOK النسخة الانجليزية وحل الأسئلة بعد كل باب
المرحلة الرابعة : 6 أسابيع
كانت للمراجعة وقراءة كتاب Rita ثم حل كل أسئلة Rita Fastrack ثم حل امتحانين كاملين في أربعة ساعات


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 يوليو 2010)

الاختبار كان في مدينة الرياض أخي أبو أية حيث أنني أقيم حاليا بمدينة الرياض


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 يوليو 2010)

abuyara قال:


> الف مبروك ..اخوي احمد
> اين كان اختبارك ...في مدينه


 
الاختبار أخي الكريم كان بمركز Prometric بمدينة الرياض


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبروك النجاح ومن نجاح إلى نجاح إن شاء الله 
وعقبالنا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك م/محمد ويكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## emofleh (2 يوليو 2010)

ahmedafatah قال:


> أولا أتوجه للشكر لكل من بارك لي وبالنسبة للخطة الدراسية فكانت كالتالي :
> المرحلة الأولى : 4 أسابيع
> كانت لقراءة كتاب pmbok بنسختيه العربية والانجليزية وهي كانت قراءة سريعة فقط لمعرفة محتوى الموضوع
> المرحلة الثانية : أسبوعين
> ...


 مبارك عليك النجاح انصحك فورا بدخول امتحان pmi-sp


----------



## mmken2010 (8 يوليو 2010)

*تخرجت وبعدبن؟!! محتاجين النصيحه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بيكم جميعا

سؤالى ممكن يكون اتكرر ولكن انا وغيرى من حديثى التخرج محتاجين نصيحة من سبقونا

انا بالامس كنت بناقش المشروع ( ادارة مشروعات ) مع الدكتور محمد الشيخ وعماد البلتاجى والدكتور محمد عمار لمدة ثمان ساعات

وان شاء الله تقديريى بالمشروع لن يقل عن جيد جدا
وسؤالى هنا الان ماذا على ان افعل حتى اتمرّس على العمل فى ادارة المشاريع وحتى لا يضيع مجهودى انا وغيرى هباءا؟

مع العلم انى اخذت دورات فى البراميفيرا والساب والاتوكاد والاكسل

منتظر نصيحتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## mmken2010 (8 يوليو 2010)

creative_86 قال:


> مناقشة مشروع 8 ساعات ليه كانوا بيعملوا ايه
> 
> مع العلم اني حناقش المشروع بتاعي مع الدكتور عماد و عمار
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
متقلقش يا غالى
احنا اخدنا وقت فى البريزنتيشن
لكن ان شاء الله كله يبقا تمام متقلقش اهم حاجه تكون واق فى نفسك ولو كنت هتتكم فى البرزنتيشن تكون محضر مع نفسك قبلها
والاسئله كانت فى صلب المشروع
يعنى ال 
palnning$ schedualing
Cost 
resources
contractors
وركز على lags $ overlaps
ده غير cash in &out
واعرف ال S curve
كلها حاجات تقدر تجاوب عليها ان شاء الله لو انت دارس اداره كويس
ربنا ييسرلك ان شاء الله وتطمنا عليك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (12 يوليو 2010)

مبارك عليك التخرج و الله يوفقك
أقترح التفكير في أخذ شهادة Certified Assocaite in Project Management (CAPM) الأخت الصغرى للشهادة المشهورة في إدارة المشاريع Project Management Priffesional (PMP)
و كلهم شهادات من معهد إدارة المشاريع PMI الأمريكي و هي منظمة أمريكية مختصة بإدارة المشاريع
الشهادة الثانية الأشهر تتطلب خبرة ثلاث سنوات بينما الأولى لا تتطلب
و أترك الميكروفون لزملائي الخبراء


----------



## maae (12 يوليو 2010)

ahmedafatah قال:


> أولا أتوجه للشكر لكل من بارك لي وبالنسبة للخطة الدراسية فكانت كالتالي :
> المرحلة الأولى : 4 أسابيع
> كانت لقراءة كتاب pmbok بنسختيه العربية والانجليزية وهي كانت قراءة سريعة فقط لمعرفة محتوى الموضوع
> المرحلة الثانية : أسبوعين
> ...



مبارك عليك اجتياز الدورة ، ونفعك الله بها


----------



## sahran78 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم ألف مبروك على الشهادة 
وحيث اني ناوي اعمل دورة في مركز صناع الحياة فكيف ترى مستوى الدورة وهل كانت مفيدة 
والمدرب هل كان مقتدرا وركز على المواضيع الهامة
سوف ادفع الرسوم بعد اسبوع ممكن تفيدنا بالمعلومات وهل سمعت عن مركز افضل من هذا المركز


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 يوليو 2010)

sahran78 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم ألف مبروك على الشهادة
> وحيث اني ناوي اعمل دورة في مركز صناع الحياة فكيف ترى مستوى الدورة وهل كانت مفيدة
> والمدرب هل كان مقتدرا وركز على المواضيع الهامة
> سوف ادفع الرسوم بعد اسبوع ممكن تفيدنا بالمعلومات وهل سمعت عن مركز افضل من هذا المركز


الله يبارك فيك
مستوى الدورة كان جيدا ومستوى المدرب أيضا
ميزة مركز صناعة الحياة في توالي دوراته بصراحة أنا كنت أحاول أخذ الدورة في بروماستر لكن دوراتهم قليلة في pmp وباقي المراكز أسعارها عالية


----------



## mbhussein (13 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبروك


----------



## mbhussein (13 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبروك النجاح


----------



## Shadooow (13 يوليو 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك وعقبالنا يارب تحياتي ليك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedafatah (16 يوليو 2010)

بني هاني قال:


> مبارك و إن شاء الله منها إلى الأعلى
> إني محتار في أمري قالوا لي أن أبدأ بالcapm ما رأيك؟!
> و من ثم الpmp
> جزاك الله خيرا أرجو أن تنصحني.
> أخوك عارف بني هاني


أخي عارف الله يبارك فيك ,لو خبلاتك أكثر من ثلاث سنوات أبدأ بـ pmp أما لو أقل من ثلاث سنوات فأبدأ بـ camp وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedafatah (16 يوليو 2010)

mohammed_huseiny قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الف مبروك على النجاح
> هل من الممكن ان تجيبنى على هل هناك مدة معينة بين الدورة و الاختبار
> وما هى تكلفة الاختبار
> وهل سيتم عمل نسخة خامسه من ال pmbock ام هى النسخة الرابعة صالحة حتى 2011
> ...


الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم
أخي محمد لا يوجد فترة محددة بين الدورة وبين الاختبار ولكن يوجد فترة سنة من تاريخ قبول طلبك للتقدم للامتحان من pmi يسمح خلالها بالتقدم للاختبار, أما بالنسبة للنسخة الخامسة لا يوجد أي معلومات عنها حاليا وان كنت لا أعتقد أنها ستنزل في 2011 لأن النسخة الرابعة نزلت في 2009 وفي الغالب تستمر من 4 الى 5 سنوات


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 يوليو 2010)

Jordan079 قال:


> الاخوان الكرام ،،
> 
> تحية وبعد ..
> 
> ...



بصراحه انا قريت في المنتدي هنا خبرات جباره في الموضوع ده...بص علي الرابط ده للاخ اسامه م ز بصراحه عجبتني جدا وممكن تعتمد عليها كاستراتيجيه في الدراسه


اضغط هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129795.html


----------



## mos (22 يوليو 2010)

أخى الكريم ..
تحياتى

دخول الأختبار يكون من خلال pmi.org
ولايوجد بديل
قبل الدخول الأختبار يجب أن تستوفى شروط معينة وهى واضحة تماما بموقع pmi.org
ومن ضمن الشروط أن تكون قد تلقيت ساعات تدريبية فى مجال ادارة المشروعات عامة ويفضل كورس خاص بالتأهيل لأختبار PMP 35 ساعة
لذا عليك أستيفاء شرط التدريب ومن الممكن بأى شكل ويفضل الدورة التحضيرية وليس إجيارى.

أخى الكريم - أبحث بالمنتدى عن PMP
وستستفيد من الكتب والأختبارات والتوصيات.
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق.


----------



## emofleh (24 يوليو 2010)

fadiafarouk قال:


> المشاركه بجد مفيده
> 
> وفرق معايه اوي ان احاول ارتب ممكن ابتدي ازاي
> بس انا شغلي في مجال الحصر و ومستخلصات من 4 سنين تقريبا
> ...


 
اذا كنتِ تقصدين امتحان Risk Management فلابد ان تكوني مارست Risk في عملك والا سوف يكون دخولك للامتحان مضيعه للوقت وللمال ولكن تستطيعن في البداية قراءة PM book وثم تستطيعين اتخاذ القرار في دخولك لأمتحان Risk .


----------



## هادى9276 (24 يوليو 2010)

حتى تستطيع دخول الامتحان لابد ان تكون حصلت على عدد 35 ساعة من معهد معتمد من pmi ودول هتلاقيهم موجودين على الويب سايت بتاعهم لان ده شرط اساسى من شروط الامتحان والدورة دى ليها رسوم ملهاش اى علاقة برسوم الامتحان رسوم الدورة دى بتبقى على حسب المكان الى انت هتاخد فيه انا اخدتها فى مركز بروموستار الى فى المعادى ورسوم الدورة كانت 2500 جنيه وكانت اكثر من ممتازة اما بالنسبة رسوم الامتحان دى بياخدها معهد ال pmi وبتندفع بالكريديت كارد او تحويل عليهم مباشرة ودى بتتكلف فى حدود 3200 جنيه فمينفعش تاخد دورة وتدفع تمن الامتحان بس لان مفيش مركز هيديك الدورة ببلاش لانهم مش بياخدوا حاجة من ال pmi


----------



## m_adel78 (24 يوليو 2010)

*أسئلة pmp*

هل هناك اشئلة مطابقة تماما لل PMP

أحد الاصدقاء اخبرني انه عندما قدم الامتحان هناك من خرج بعد ساعتين من الامتحان و هو ناجح

و هذا يدل على ان الاسئلة مكررة تماما بالنسبة له

Rita نظام اسئلتها بعيدة تماما عن أسئلة PMP 

يرجى ممن لديه المعرفة افادتنا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
*كتبت هذا التعليق في موضوع آخر في نفس القسم و أعيده هنا
بالنسبة للدورة المطلوبة من الـ PMI لتستطيع التقديم بها على الـ PMP
هذا الرجل - في الرابط أدناه - يقدم ملفات podcasts ( ملفات صوتية و مرئية ) يشرح فيها إدارة المشاريع
قيمة هذه الملفات 100 دولار تقريبا 
بحسب كلام هذا الرجل ، فإن بشراءك لهذه الملفات و الدراسة من خلالها فإنك قد حققت شرط الـ 35PDU's التي تطلبها الـ PMI للتقديم لاختبار الـ PMP
هل هذا الرجل صادق ؟ لا أعلم بإمكانك التأكد من خلال مراسلة pmi.org
هل هذه الملفات مفيدة و أفضل من الكورسات التقليدية ؟ لا أعلم
لماذا كتبت هذا الرد ؟ لتبيان أن هناك خيار آخر أرخص بكثير من قيمة الدورات التقليدية ( بعد التأكد من الـ PMI ) 

http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/

أنا استمعت للملفات المجانية عن إدارة المشاريع عموما ( و ليست عن الـ PMP ) في هذا الموقع لنفس الشخص و قد كانت ملفات رائعة

http://www.project-management-podcast.com/

بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، كان هناك موضوع مثبت في هذا القسم عن شركة أردنية و صاحبها المهندس عمار منكو ( أرجو ألا أكون أخطأت بالاسم ) يقدم دورة PMP أونلاين بقيمة بحدود الـ 1200 ريال و بحسب كلامه فهي معتمدة من الـ PMI*

و أيضا ، إن كنت أخذت كورس في الجامعة عن إدارة المشاريع ، فأظن أن الـ PMI تقبله 

و عموما تأكد في كل شيء من الـ PMI بمراسلتهم 

*وفقك الله تعالى*​


----------



## محمد المزحم (28 يوليو 2010)

*دورة pmp بـ 200 ريال !! وتحصل على 35 ساعة لدخول الاختبار*

السلام عليكم

اخواني انا اقوم بالتحضير لدخول اختبار PMP ولكن من شروط معهد PMI يجب حضور دورة 35 ساعة

وتفاجأت ب ONLINE COURSE على الانترنت سعره بخمسين دولار ومعتمد لدى pmi حسب ماذكر صاحب الموقع

هل تنصحوني فيه ؟


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يوليو 2010)

*خطة بسيطة للنجاح بال pmp*

اخوانى ارفق لكم خطة ونصائح قد تنفعك لاجتياز امتحان pmpمن اول مرة مدعومة بعدد 4 امتحانات جيدة جدا يأتى بإذن الله منها او شبية 50% من الامتحان بإذن الله


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يوليو 2010)

*Exam 1*

Exam 1


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يوليو 2010)

*Exam 2*

Exam 2


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يوليو 2010)

*Exam 3*

Exam 3


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يوليو 2010)

*Exam 4*

Exam 4


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (29 يوليو 2010)

*Index*

Index


----------



## نسيم 2006 (30 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر علي مجهودك الرائع 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه
ويسعدني اني اكون اول من يرد علي موضوعك


----------



## ابوعبدالله 2010 (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم

يا ليت لو تحط الرابط

وشكرا جزيلا اخوي محمد


----------



## سيف الحكمة (30 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## saad1630 (30 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم .....هل من الممكن ان تعطينا رابط الموقع وماتوصلت معهم .......لانه سوف يختصر الكثير سواء الوقت او المال .


----------



## iiiooiii (30 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يدينكم ـ وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد المزحم (30 يوليو 2010)

إلى الان ماردوا علي ال PMI

ولكن المواقع كثييييييير اللي على النت تعطي كورس اونلاين 
فيه الممتاز وفيه السي حسب ال review لبعض المواقع
وتفاجأت انه ممكن تحمل podcast وتحسب لك 

بالنسبة للموقع اللي ذكرته سجلت معاهم ولكن لم يتم التفعيل وانا بانتظارهم وبعطيكم خبر عن وراح اقيمه

وهنا عدة مواقع لازلت ادرسها
http://www.digitalpurview.com/pmp-35-contact-hours-training-cheap-options/



وهنا موقع خليجي فقط ب 200 دولار 
http://www.methodcorp.com/Training/OnlinePMPTraining/tabid/309/language/en-US/Default.aspx

في اليمين تختار الكورس


----------



## محمد المزحم (30 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ذا صلة

http://kusna.com/2009/11/19/how-to-satisfy-35-hours-of-project-management-training-for-the-pmp/


----------



## أهل الهمة (31 يوليو 2010)

pm_fastrack-pmp_6.0.0.zip
Use the link to download PMfastrack


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس / خالد ولو سمحتم لي بإضافة الملف المرفق 
وهو ايضا عبارة امتحانات pmp اتمنى ان نستفيد جميعا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## iiiooiii (31 يوليو 2010)

*استفسار بخصوص تحديد مكان اختبار لـpmp*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،،

اخواني مساكم الله بالخير ....
استفسار سددت مبلغ 555 دولار قبل 3 ايــام رسوم اختبار لـ pmp ، السؤال هل انتظر ارسال على ايميلي من لــpmi تفاصيل الاختبار او فيه طريقة ثانية مثل رابط اقدر ادخل عليه وحدد موعد الاختبار . وهذي الرساله تظهر عندي بس غير مفعل الرابط You may now schedule your examination. 

Please use the examination scheduling instructions you received by e-mail as your guide. A copy of this document is also provided here for your convenience.

ويعطيكم الله العافية .

اخوكم عبدالله


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ خالد
لكن عندي سؤال بالنسبة لملفات الامتحان

بعض الملفات بصيغة asp ولم اعرف كيف اتعامل معها
هل من المفترض ان افتحها من ال index ؟


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (31 يوليو 2010)

*كيفية تشغيل ملفات الامتحان*

الاخ اللى بيسأل عن كيفية التشغيل 
من indexالعام يشتغل على النت او من ال indexلكل امتحان على حدا يعمل بدون نت وذلك كما يلى
1- فك الملف
2- قم بتشغيل الاindex
3- يظهر الشريط الاصفر فوق اضغط علية ثم اضغط على اول خيار منة وهو السماح بالعمل 
ان شاء الله يشتغل وربنا يسهلك 
تحياتى


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (31 يوليو 2010)

أخي الفاضل بعد مرور خمسة أيام pmi سوف يرسل لك ايميل بانه يمكنك رسوم الإختبار وبعد الدفع يرسل لك ايمييل بتحديد الموعد والمكان ويمكنك زيارة الموقع 
http://www.prometric.com/PMI/default.htm

ومن خلاله تسطيع تحديد الموعد والمكان

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emofleh (1 أغسطس 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> اخى الكريم
> هل تتكرم وترشدنا الى المراجع (اقل عدد) المستخدمة فى المذاكرة للحصول على شهادة pmi-spوهل يوجد عندك ولو نموذج واحد من امتحان
> وهل يكفى المذاكرة من ال pmp فقط باب الوقت وحل الاسئلة علية
> ان وقتكم الكريم يسمح بتنورينا أكون لك داعى بالخير
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
اخي العزيز
بالتوفيق انشاء الله وبالنسبة للمراجع فأعتمد بشكل أساسي على قراءة pm book كاملا وبتركيز على cost ,integration,Time management وكذلك كتاب ريتا وهناك بعض التمارين قد اضفتها فيما سبق بخصوص CPM وحساباتها سواء عن طريق AOA او AON ويمكنك البحث عنها في المنتدى من خلال مشاركاتي.

وبالتوفيق


----------



## saad1630 (1 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم ،،،،

بالنسبه كيف تثبت لهم انك ممارس لنفس المجال اقصد في risk او في sp . بالنسبه لــ risk فليس هناك شركات او قطاع حكومي يطبقها فعلياً . لانه يوجد صعوبه في ايجاد خطاب او وثيقه في انك ممارس لإدارة المخاطر او ماذا يكون المطلوب بالتحديد. 

ثانياً: اليس هناك تعارض بين الوثائق عند تقديمها انك ممارس لكذا في عملك وكذا وكذا ام ماذا ؟

مع الشكر

ابو محمــــد


----------



## emofleh (2 أغسطس 2010)

saad1630 قال:


> الف مبروك اخي الكريم ،،،،
> 
> بالنسبه كيف تثبت لهم انك ممارس لنفس المجال اقصد في risk او في sp . بالنسبه لــ risk فليس هناك شركات او قطاع حكومي يطبقها فعلياً . لانه يوجد صعوبه في ايجاد خطاب او وثيقه في انك ممارس لإدارة المخاطر او ماذا يكون المطلوب بالتحديد.
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي ابو محمد
اولا الله يبارك فيك والعقبى لك انشاء الله ،و اود ان اوضح ان هناك عدد محدود جدا من الشركات في السعودية ودول الخليج وكذلك الشرق الأوسط بشكل عام تتعامل Risk management والحمد لله كان لي السبق ان اتعامل معهم Part time وكانت مثمره جدا وكذلك في مجال Scheduling ومن هذه الشركات ارامكو والمملكة وحاليا الأتصالات السعودية وقد حاولت مع مجموعه من المهتمين بعمل ربط مابين تطبيق Risk management و Earned value management وكانت ناجحه ولاننسى كذلك scheduling وبشكل عام كل عمليات Project managementمتداخله ولا تستطيع كما تعرف ان تفصل عمليه عن الاخرى .

اما بالنسبة عند تقديمك طلب الأمتحان فتتم مراجعته من قبل مختصين في كل مجال حسب الشهاده التي تقدمت لها وذلك يتم في خلال خمسة ايام عمل من تقديمك للطلب وفي حال ارادوا اثبات لخبرات المتقدم فيقمون بالرد عليه موضحين انك دخلت مرحلة التدقيق وبالتالي يجب ان تحضر شهادات خبراتك وترسلها لهم وبالمناسبة ليس من الضروري ان تكون قد مارست كل شئ في Risk management او في Scheduling وذلك لأن الشركات تحتوي على ادارات مختلفة وكل منها له سياسات واجراءات معينه لا يقبل ان يغيرها حتى ولو اخبرتهم بأن العلم الحديث قد ابطل تلك الأجراءات ولكن ما تستطيع فعله هو ان توضح لهم اهمية هذه العلوم وكيف انها تختصر الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمال وتضع تنفيذ المشاريع في المسار الصحيح وحاليا اقوم بتدريس كل من SP وكذلك Risk للمهتمين على أمل ان يصل هذا العلم واهدافه للشركات ونصل لمرحلة من الوعي نحن بحاجه ماسه لها في زمن الأستثمار.

آمل ان اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلاتك

ابو خالد


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أغسطس 2010)

السيف الاخضر قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك الى كل خير ان شاء الله...لا ازيد عن نصائح الاخ حسام الحوا ففيها نفع كبير ان شاء الله...ارجو ان تقرأها من وقت الى آخر...
> 
> انجازك رائع وبلا شك مميز جدا...نحتاج الى هكذا طموح وثبات وعزيمة للتعلم...
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم يا اخ سيف

اولا شكرا على المشاركة
ثانيا انا بالفعل بدات فى تنظيم مجموعة من ورش العمل التدريبية للزملاء فى جهة عملى كاحد الوظائف الاساسية لوحدة ال pmo التى اعمل بها حالي

نفعنى الله واياكم بما نعلم ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أغسطس 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> اخى الكريم
> هل وقتك يسمح لارشادنا عن المرجع المستخدم فى مذاكرة spولو عندك نموذج امتحان لنا وهل يكفى المذاكرة من pmp باب الوقت
> نامل ارشادنا ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم يا خالد

بالنسبة للمراجع فيجب ان تعلم انه لو انت مهندس تخطيط بالفعل يكفيك كتاب ال PMBOKبالاضافة الى كتاب Practice Standard of Scheduling كما ان دليل برنامج Primavera سواء كان الاصدار 3 او الاصدار 6 يعتبر مرجع جيد جدا فى التخطيط والاعداد للامتحان

الذى اريد ان اقوله هنا ان امتحان ال SP هو عبارة عن امتحان PMP يركز فى معظمه على باب ادارة الوقت يعنى هتلاقى فى الامتحان اسئلة عن كل ابواب كتاب PMBOK وبالتالى فممكن تضم كتاب Rita Mulcahy (الله يرحمها بما نفعت وعلمت) الى هذه المراجع

شكرا جزيلا

عبدالقادر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أغسطس 2010)

Successful woman قال:


> ارجوا منكم المساعدة
> هل لديكم فكرة كيف يمكنني ان احصل على دراسة في مجال إدارة المشاريع من خلال الإنترنت لأن اجد صعوبة في أن اتفرغ من العمل و لدي رغبة كبيرة في ان ادرس هذا المجال
> 
> ولكم كل الشكر



السلام عليكم

وهو فيه اسهل من اجراءات الحصول على شهادة ال PMP  يعنى انتى المطلوب منك بس انك تحضرى الكورس التدريبى سواء فى فصول دراسية او على الانترنت وبعدين تدخلى الامتحان براحتك ، وموضوع كورسات الانترنت دى منتشر جدا بس انا بصراحة مش مجربه قبل كده 
وممكن تلاقى كورسات كويسة فى اماكن كتير بس غالبا هتلاقى تكلفتها غالية جدا بالمقارنة بالاسعار اللى ممكن تحصلى بيها على كورسات داخل الفصول 

على العموم
ممكن تلاقى كورسات Online على الروابط التالية

Rita Mulcahy Project Management 
www.rmcproject.com

www.pmtrainingonline.com
www.projectmanagementcourse.com

ارجو ان نستفيد من تجربتك هنا فى المنتدى فى حالة وجدتى الدراسة عبر الانترنت مفيدة


هناك ايضا كورس كويس فى ادارة المشاريع بتقدمه كلية ادنبره للاعمال بجامعة هيريوت وات باسكتلندا ضمن برنامج شهادة ماجيستير ادارة الاعمال (بالتعاون مع الجامعة الامريكية فى القاهرة وجامعة عين شمس) وده بيكون بانك تختارى على موقع الكلية انك تدرسى ك Independent Learner وتدفعى تمن الكورس وتمن توصيله (لو انتى فى مصر الثمن 425 جنيه استرلينى، لو انتى فى الخليج الثمن 825 جنيه استرلينى) وبعدين تذاكرى الكورس كويس وتتواصلى مع الكلية من خلال الانترنت ولما تخلصى دراسة وتحلى نماذج الاسئلة اللى فى السى دى اللى هيبعتوه مع الكورس وكمان النماذج المتاحة للطلبة على موقع الكلية تقدمى للامتحان وده بيكون فى شهر يونيو وديسمبر من كل سنة وبيتعمل فى الجامعة الامريكية فى القاهرة او اى جامعة قريبة منك تكون عاملة اتفاقية مع كلية ادنبره (بس فى مصر مافيش غير عين شمس وال AUC)
رسم الامتحان 100 جنيه استرلينى
لمزيد من التفاصيل ممكن تتمشى على الموقع شوية 
http://www.ebsglobal.net/programmes/mba-distance-learning
شكرا جزيلا

عبدالقادر


----------



## usamaawad40 (8 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يارب وشكرا جزيلاً على النصائح القيمه


----------



## msadek80 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد للة نجحت فى اختبار pmp*

احببت ان اشارك اعضاء المنتدى المحبب الى قلبى بأنى و الحمد للة نجحت فى اختبار pmp


----------



## str (10 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف مبروك وعقبا لنا ان شاء الله 
والى الامام دائما ومبارك عليك الشهر الكريم


----------



## nofal (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jordan079 (12 أغسطس 2010)

ألف مبروك أخي 

هل لك ان تصف لنا خطتك التحضيرية للامتحان 
و كبف كان الجو العام للامتحان
وما هي النصائح التي تود اعطائها للمقبلين على الامتحان


مبروك مره اخرى و منها للأعلى ان شالله


----------



## m_adel78 (13 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع


----------



## semba_18 (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمدهارون (13 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 أغسطس 2010)

لا أعلم
لكن هناك كتاب ريتا الطبعة السادسة به شرح ممتاز عن البي إم بي و يتضمن أسئلة كثيرة
و هناك برنامج ريتا فاست تراك Rita Fastrack النسخة السادسة يحتوي 1400 سؤال
و هناك كتاب كيم هيلدمان kim heldman للتحضير للبي إم بي و به العديد من الأسئلة
و هناك كتاب هيد فيرست Head First للتحضير للبي إم بي و به العديد من الأسئلة و في نهاية الكتاب هناك 200 سؤال 
و سمعت أن هناك مواقع في النت لديها العديد من الأسئلة


----------



## nofal (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (15 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك , ممكن ان تصف لنا كيفية التحضير والتهيئة للأمتحان والمدة اللازمة للقراءة (نعلم انها تختلف من شخص لأخر) وكيف كانت الأسئلة وهل تركزت على موضوع معين او كانت شمولية.


----------



## bryar (15 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أسامة م ز (15 أغسطس 2010)

أخوتي الأفاضل،،

رمضان كريم 

للراغبين بالتقدم لإمتحان البي إم بي PMP Certification exam أحمل لكم خبر سار:

قام أثنين من أصدقائي مؤخرا بأستخدام طريقة الفلاتر والأبعاد للنجاح بالبي إم بي والحمد لله كانت ناجحة مئة بالمئة.

أرجو من الأخوة والذين سيتقدمون للإمتحان قريبا بإستخدامها وأنشاء الله ستساعدهم بالنجاح من المرة الأولى

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## أسامة م ز (15 أغسطس 2010)

*كيف نجح 5 من أصدقائي بال pmp من المرة الأولى..؟*

أخوتي الكرام،،،،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت أن أشارككم تجربة رائعة .. من الأنانية أن أكتمها للأخوة هنا.

مع العلم أنني فشلت بالنجاح في المرة الأولى، ومع العلم أنني حضرت كثيرا وعندي خبرة جيدة في ادارة المشاريع لأكثر من 5 سنوات، ولكن يا أخي السر ليس بالكم المعرفي فقط، ولكن بالسر بالتركيز والفلترة الصحيحة.

هل تريد أن تعلم كيف تجاوزت الإمتحان...؟
وكيف ساعدت خمسة من أصدقائي بالنجاح بإستخدام نفس الطريقة من المرة الأولى ؟
وكيف ساعدت هذه الطريقة الكثير في المنتدى للنجاح أيضا ؟

- طريقة تساعدك على التركيز 100% في الأمتحان
- تشعرك بالتفائل وتبعد عنك الإحباط خلال الإمتحان
- تنجح بإذن الله بنسبة 100% (طبعا بعد الإتكال على الله تعالى - و إتباع الخطوات جميعها)
- بإمكانك تجريبها على أي أمتحان تجريبي، وتأكد بتفسك

أقدم لك أخي طريقة الأبعاد والفلاتر .... أتمنى أن تستمتع بالرحلة، واذا تجاوزت الإمتحان أتمنى منك أن تعود وتراسلني وتبلغني عن تجربتك ،،، وذلك لفائدة الجميع في المنتدى

أنقر على الرابط هنا ستجد الموضوع على المنتدى

أو أختر الموضوع من قائمة مواضيعي أسفل توقيعي

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-​


----------



## al_marzuki (15 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخوي خالد على الخطة الرائعة
وبالنسبه للاسئله التي نزلتها كانت على النسخه الثالثه ونزلت موضوع يدعم موضوعك ولكن على النسخة الرابعة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215118.html

تقبلوا تحياتي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## sameh79 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله أجتزت أمتحان ال pmp*

الحمد ققمت بإجتياز أختبار ال pmp وأقدم لكم بعض النصائح أرجو أن تكون مفيده للأخوه الأعضاء
1. هناك أسئله ومصادر كثيره للأمتحان وبعضها غير موثوق به وبه بعض الأجابات الخاطئه لذلك ينصح بإستخدام المصادر الموثوقه بها مثل كتاب ريتا وكذلك أمتحان فاست تراك.
2. حل أكبر عدد ممكن من الأسئله قبل الأمتحان حتى تكون جاهز للأمتحان.
3. التركيز مطلوب جدا في الأمتحان حيث أن هناك أسئله كثيره كل الأجابات من الممكن أن تكون صحيحه لذلك أنصحكم بالتركيز الشديد.
4. الفهم وليس الحفظ حيث أن معظم الأسئله غير مباشره .
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## memo_217 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شهادة pmi-sp*

الأخوان المهندسين الأفاضل ،
أنوي إن شاء الله دخول امتحان شهادة pmi-sp ، أرجو ممن لديه الخبرة إرشادي إلى أفضل المصادر للدراسة و الاستعداد للامتحان ، و إذا تكركتم رفع الملفات و المصادر و المراجع المفيدة للدراسة.

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## jouini87 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال لرواد هذا القسم*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالبة في السنة الرابعة هندسة الطاقة(ميكانيك قوى)،
لطالما تسائلت في نفسي عن ماهية هذا القسم:"الإدارة الهندسية وإدارة المشاريع"، وأقول أكيد زواره من كبار المهندسين في الخبرة والسن،وأنهم لم يكتفوا بباكلوريوس الهندسة،بل واصلوا تعليمهم.
آمل أن أعرف المراحل حتى أصل مثلكم.
أعلم أن موضوعي سخيف،ولكن أعذروا جهلي،بارك الله فيكم


----------



## magnum1272003 (28 أغسطس 2010)

هذا القسم يهتم بعلم إدارة المشروعات الهندسية والإدارة الهندسية من جهة أخرى 
تجدين في هذا القسم مواضيع تختص بهذا العلم من ناحية:
- محاضرات مصورة في هذا العلم
- كتب مفيدة عن علم الإدارة
- شرح لبعض الشهادات العالمية التي يسعى أصحاب هذا العلم إلى اجتيازها والحصول عليها
- شرح برامج كمبيوتر متعلقة بهذا العلم
- نقاشات بين أعضاء المنتدى فيما يتعلق به
- خبرات بعض الأعضاء وردود على استفسارات مهمة من أعضاء آخرين

أما رواد هذا القسم ليسوا شرطا أن يكونوا تخطوا البكالريوس بل فيهم الطلبة والمهندسين وحاملي الماجستير ودرجات علمية أخرى
ولكن هذا العلم لا يكتفى فيه بالبكالريوس فقط بل لابد من تخطي هذا الدرجة العلمية إلى غيرها
وفقك الله


----------



## jouini87 (28 أغسطس 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> هذا القسم يهتم بعلم إدارة المشروعات الهندسية والإدارة الهندسية من جهة أخرى
> تجدين في هذا القسم مواضيع تختص بهذا العلم من ناحية:
> - محاضرات مصورة في هذا العلم
> - كتب مفيدة عن علم الإدارة
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## msmohmd (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أخي المهندس علاء رسمي محمد 

في البداية أبارك لك اجتيازك امتحان الـ PMP من أول مرة .. 

أخي الكريم أنا لي الآن سنة وأنا أستعد لدخول الاختبار وقد أخذت دورتين أحدها 35 ساعة والآخرى 60 ساعة كلاهما في PMP وقد قرأت كتاب ريتا وكتاب الهيدفرست وكتاب اسمه Project Managment Proffosional , وقد حللت كل أسئلة هذه الكتب الثلاثة وسحبت الميثاق الأخلاقي من موقع منظمة إدارة المشاريع بالنسختين العربية والانجليزية وقرات الميثاق بعناية وحللت أسئلة الفاست تراك لريتا عدة مرات وكذلك اشتريت اسئلة certgear وحللت منها Volume 1 وعندي Volume 2 لكن ما سعفني الوقت لتجربته ولكن مع الأسف أعدت الاختبار مرتين ولم أنجح فيه ، على الرغم من أنني وأنا أحل الأسئلة أحس انها أسهل من أسئلة الفاست تراك ، والغريب أنه جاني سؤالين على المسار الحرج بنفس الأسلوب وكلاهما سهلة جدا ، وأتاني على Earned Value في كل اختبار يجيني ما لا يقل عن 10 أسئلة مباشرة وسهلة .. 
لا أدري أين الخلل ؟ هل الخلل بطريقة مذاكرتي ؟ 
ياليت تقدر تساعدني في حلول عملية لإجتياز الامتحان .. والآن انتهت مهلة Eligibility وقاعد أسوي الإجراءات من جديد للحصول على مهلة جديدة .. 

تحياتي
​


----------



## memo_217 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ألف شكر و إن شاء اللع ربنا يوفقكم جميعا 

إن شاء الله ربنا يقدرني و أرد على جميع استفساراتكم ، طبعا بالتعاون مع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام الذين أستفدت من خبراتهم كثيرا خلال دراستي للامتحان..

ربنا يوفقنا أجمعين :75:


----------



## memo_217 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ألف مبروك يا مهندس علاء و منها للأعلى إن شاء الله..

أنا لقيت بعض اللبس في موضوع امتحان الpmp ، فحبيت أضيف بعض النصائح لكل الأخوة الراغبين في دخول الامتحان..

الاستعداد الجيد للامتحان حيوفر عليك كتير جدا إن شاء الله ، أنا خلصت الامتحان في حوالي ساعتين و ربع ، و بعد كد راجعت كل الأسئلة تاني خصوصا الأسئلة mark.

بالنسبة لموضوع (mark) ، فلا يؤثر بأي شكل من الأشكال على النتيجة النهائية!! الامتحان لا ينظر إلى هذه العلامة و لكن يأخذ فقط في الحسبان الاجابات على الأسئلة 

نصيحتي هي ، تأكد إنك مجاوب على كل الأسئلة حتى اللي مش متأكد منها ، لو متأكد خلال روح على اللي بعده ، لو مش متأكد من الإجابة جاوب أقرب جواب للصح من وجهة نظرك و ضع علامة mark عشان تقدر ترجعله بعدين بس لو ملحقتش تبقى جاوبت عليه و مارحش عليك.. أحب كمان أضيف حاجة ، الأسئلة اللي مش متأكد منها جاوبها على قد ما فهمت و 60% حتكون إجابتك صح لو كنت مذاكر و مش بتضرب إجابات! ده حيخليك إن حتى لو ملحقتش تراجع ، حتكون إجابتك إن شاء الله 60% صح..

أما بالنسبة للترجمة العربي ، أنا سألت أخوة كتير امتحنو قبلي و منهم استخدم العربي و منهم لأ ، و في الآخر وصلت لقناعة إني مستخدمهاش خالص و لا حتى أطلب إنها تكون موجودة ، و رأيي المتواضع كان إن اللغة الانجليزية في الامتحان بسيطة جدا و مش معقدة و هي لغة المشاريع و لغة كتاب الpmbok و كتاب rita ، فلو ذاكرت و استعديت كويس حتلاقي الموضوع سهل إن شاء الله ، لكن لو استخدمت العربي حتلاقي نفسك بدون ما تحس عايز تشوف الترجمة عشان تتأكد أكتر فحيضيع منك وقت كتير عشان حتقرأ السؤال مرتين و حتفكر مرتين ، ده غير إنك طالع نازل في الشاشة!! و ده كله وقت إنت أولى بيه!! و أعتقد إن ده اللي خلاني أخلص الأسئلة في زمن معقول و يكون عندي وقت للمراجعة.
فنصيحتي لو لقيت إن لغة الكتاب مفهومة بالنسبة لك و عارف المصطلحات ، بلاش تختار العربي يكون موجود. أما لو الانجليزي عندك مش بالدرجة المطلوبة ، يبقى لا خيار أمامك..

آسف على الإطالة بس حبيت أشارك الأخوة ، و بعد إذن مهندس علاء أنا حاضر لأي سؤال تاني ، و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك واسألك التواصل بالمنتدي لمساعة الزملاء في اجتياز الامتحان وكل التوفيق لك وللجميع.

م. محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*حصلت على شهادة pmi-rmp و شهادة cce*

السلام عليكم

اعتذر عن قلة مشاركاتى فى الفترة السابقة فى المنتدى
لقد حصلت على شهادة PMI-RMP و شهادة CCE
لمن يريد اى استفسار او لدية سؤال - انا جاهز للاجابة

شكرا 
محمد هندى


_Kind Regards,_
Mohamed Hendy, *CCE, PMI-RMP. PMP*


----------



## Elassal (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مبارك يا باشمهندس محمد و بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## حسام الحو (4 سبتمبر 2010)

خالص التهئنة والتقدير وربنا يوفقك وييسر لك الخير .


----------



## princealamir (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف مبروك يا باشمهندس محمد وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## foratfaris (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مبارك يا باشمهندس محمد وللامام دوماً ...
أود سؤالك عن pmi-rmp 
1- المراجع الاساسية التي استخدمتها 
2-مدة تحضيرك 
3-الدروس المستفادة من تجربتك 
4- كلفة الرسوم والمراجع مجتمعة
5-هل تقديم الامتحان بشكل الكتروني وما مدته -عدد الاسئلة - نسبة النجاح- الخ... 
6-سبب اختيارك لهذه الشهادة بالذات ؟ 
7- أي معلومات مهمة أخرى ممكن ان تكون ذات فائدة
7- مع جزيل الشكر مقدماً


----------



## emofleh (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك النجاح وعقبال الدكتوراه.


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*Aaaaa*



msmohmd قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> أخي المهندس علاء رسمي محمد ​
> ...


 أخي العزيز اسف علي التاخير في الرد فانا فعلا تعبت علي ما وصلت لهذه المشاركه لاني مجرد مشارك و لست صاحب الموضوع ووصلني بريد الكتروني من المنتدي و للاسف لم يدلني مباشره علي المشاركه.
ما علينا لا أعرف ما اقوله لك و لكن دعنا نحاول ان نبحث في السلبيات ( خلينا نفترض وجودها لان النتيجه هي رسوبك مرتين ) أخي الفاضل ما فعلته انت كافي جدا جدا كمواد لدراسه اداره المشاريع 
و لكن واضح ان تركيزك قليل و برجاء الافاده عن مدي مستواك في اللغه الانجليزيه لان هذا مهم 
رد عليا و لكن اعذرني في حاله التاخير لظروف شهر رمضان و لانشغالي ايضا بنقل مسكني و ما ادراك ما معني نقل السكن ( الامارات ) و لكن وعد مني سوف اقدم لك المساعده قدر استطاعتي لوجه الله تعالي


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخوة الزملاء لتهنئتى


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 سبتمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> مبارك يا باشمهندس محمد وللامام دوماً ...
> أود سؤالك عن pmi-rmp
> 1- المراجع الاساسية التي استخدمتها
> 2-مدة تحضيرك
> ...



السلام عليكم

*مبارك يا باشمهندس محمد وللامام دوماً ...
أود سؤالك عن pmi-rmp 
1- المراجع الاساسية التي استخدمتها 
1- PMBOK
2- Rita
3- online exam on Risk Management Professional
4- Some Risk Management Books

2-مدة تحضيرك
two months

3-الدروس المستفادة من تجربتك
very easy exam but you have to understand the process and do not memorize any process, just understand and you will find it easy

4- كلفة الرسوم والمراجع مجتمعة
more than 5,000 L,E

5-هل تقديم الامتحان بشكل الكتروني وما مدته -عدد الاسئلة - نسبة النجاح- الخ...
170 questions
3,5 hours
online
exactly as PMP

6-سبب اختيارك لهذه الشهادة بالذات ؟
i like risk management and i am doing my master in risk management

7- أي معلومات مهمة أخرى ممكن ان تكون ذات فائدة
it is very interesting certificate, *
it improves your skills

انا جاهز لاى سؤال

شكرا
محمد هندى


----------



## foratfaris (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك على سرعة الرد ...
----------------------------------
هل من الممكن السؤال عن الجهة التي تقوم بتحضير الماجستير (Master) لديها ؟
أن أمكن فكرة عن مدة الدراسة والكلفة ....
--------------------------------
سؤال اخر
هل من الممكن معرفة عدد الساعات اللازمة PDU's لتجديد CCE وكيفية اعلامهم بها وتسجيلها لدى الجمعية ؟
مع جزيل الشكر لك اخي العزيز محمد ...


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> أشكرك على سرعة الرد ...
> ----------------------------------
> هل من الممكن السؤال عن الجهة التي تقوم بتحضير الماجستير (Master) لديها ؟
> أن أمكن فكرة عن مدة الدراسة والكلفة ....
> ...



السلام عليكم
*هل من الممكن السؤال عن الجهة التي تقوم بتحضير الماجستير (Master) لديها ؟
أن أمكن فكرة عن مدة الدراسة والكلفة ....
كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة
سنة تمهيدى (دراسة + امتحانات) ثم الرسالة
--------------------------------
سؤال اخر
هل من الممكن معرفة عدد الساعات اللازمة PDU's لتجديد CCE وكيفية اعلامهم بها وتسجيلها لدى الجمعية ؟
حعرف لو فية جديد و اعلمك ان شاء اللة

شكرا
*


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك علي الشهادة 
انا كمان والحمد الله اجتازت الاختبار ونجحت بتاريخ 5/8/2010


----------



## mostafa elkadi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وكل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## said.s (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*دورات في ادارة المشاريع*

اريد مواقع او اسماء معاهد عالميه تعطي دورات في ادارة المشاريع وبالاخص المشاريع المدنيه مع جزيل الشكر......................


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماهي الكتب والدورات الازمه لمهندس حديث التخرج يجب ان يكون ملم بها في مجال اداره المشروعات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 

ماهي الكتب والدورات الازمه لمهندس حديث التخرج يجب ان يكون ملم بها في مجال اداره المشروعات

ماهي اسم الكتب الازمه في مجال التعاقد والمحاسبه والدورات 
وشكرا​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش عارف ليه هذا القسم المشرفين مش مهتمين بيه ليه


----------



## mos (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم 

لاتوجد خريطة محددة للتطور بادارة المشاريع ولكن الأمر يعتمد على مقدار رغبة المهندس بالقراءة وأكتساب المعرفة

وأنا شخصيا أرشح لك الآتى
إتقان البريمافيرا + قراءة كتاب ريتا pmp+ قراءة الفيديك 1999 الأحمر + كتب الدكتور ابراهيم عبد الرشيد
وإن كنت لديك الرغبة فى الحصول على شهادات مهنية تضاف للسيرة الذاتية فقم بزيارة موقع acei.org

وبالتوفيق


----------



## sh sh (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وفيك وعليك


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أسامة م ز (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم

هل تعلم أنك الآن تستطيع حضور الدورة pmp certification والحصول على شهادة حضور 35 ساعة (35 contact hours) من مركز معتمد من معهد البي إم آي PMI institute*وبمبلغ أقل من 100 درهم، المدرب مشهور عالميا وعلى حد الإحصائيات أن 15 ألف طالب قاموا بحضور الدورة لحد الآن.

عدد من أصدقائي جربوا الدورة وقالوا أنها ممتازة، أنا نجحت بال PMP قبل علمي بوجودها.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

رابط موقع الدورة موجود في توقيعي في الأسفل​


----------



## أسامة م ز (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو من المهندسين الكرام أصحاب التجربة بالنجاح بالبي إم بي أن يكتبوا تجاربهم ليستفيد الآخرون

شكرا


----------



## الـ ع ـابر (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*...!! دورة pmp مجرد رأي ...!!*

السلا م عيكم اخواني وأحبتي اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع !!

لدي موضوع..اود وارغب في مناقشتكم به ..!! نظرا لما يتمتع به هذا المنتدى الراقي بهذا الكم الكبير من المهندسين الرائعين والمتميزين !!

كثيرآ كان يراودني احبتي...!!

مشكلة كيف اتمكن من اتقان دورة فيما يعرف بــــ ادارة المشروعات باحترافية كبيرة ...!!والمعروفة عالميآ بـــ دورة pmp

وكثيرااا ما أقف على عدد من المعاهد التدريبيبة والشركات التعليمية الذين يسوقون لمثل تلك الدورات
وألاحظ اثناء مقابلتي معهم (الادارة طبعآ ) الاحظ انهم لايشفون غليلي من ناحية المنهج المعتمد لديهم للتدريس
وكذلك يراودني شك بأن المدرسين المعتمدين لهذه الدورة ( غير متمكنين بشكل تام ) بهذا المنهج العالمي المهم والذي ابحث ليل نهار على اتقانه ...!!

اعرف احبتي ان هذا القسم ( قسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع ) يختص بالمشاريع وكيفية ادارتها ....الخ
وربما قد سبق وان نوقش مثل تلك المواضيع هنا حول هذا الموضوع..!! تحت اشراف الاخوان فيصل الشريف وابو صالح والاخوة الباقين المشرفين على هذا القسم .
لكن .

الذي اتمنى الحصول عليه هو التالي :

- اخباري بالمعاهد او الاكاديميات المتميزة الذين لديهم خبرة في تدريس مثل تلك البرامج وخاصة أنني من سكان الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، ولا أرغب في أن أدرس مثل تلك الدورات تحت اشراف اناس لاهم لهم إلا الهم التجاري البيعي .بغض النظر عن الفائدة التي سيجنيها الافراد والمجتمع.

- أو إخباري بإسم كتاب معين باللغة العربية يختص بهذا العلم القيم بكافة جوانبه .ابحث عنه في المكاتب . على أن يشمل ذلك الكتاب ( نماذج اسئلة اختبارات الحصول على الشهادة ) إن امكن ذلك


ولكم خالص تحياتي وجزاكم ربي عني خيراااا جزيلااا

اخوكم

فيصل


----------



## حسام سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد بمصر العديد من مراكز التدريب المؤهله لتلك الشهادات أشهرها pmhouse مهندس أكرم النجار تليفون 24533664 - 0199939943


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## الـ ع ـابر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

معقولة انا في منتدى كبير وعدد اعضائه يقارب المئة الف 

ولا اجد ردددد 

لااااا مو معقول


----------



## akramezzat (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*Planner (PMP& PMI-SP) Search for a job*

Dear All

I am a civil engineer and PMP(Project management professional) &PMI-SP (Scheduling professional), with 6+ years of impressive experience in planning and executing high-end multi-million dollar construction projects. I am seeking a challenging position with a new company to make tangible contributions to the financial bottom-line and chart a mutually beneficial growth path.

Regards,

PMP,PMI-SP
Snr. Planning engineer
(Doha-Qatar)


​


----------



## الـ ع ـابر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مو معقوله هذا المنتدى الظاهر شكله جريده خخخخخخخخخخ

فقط الواحد يكتب وبس ....يعني ينشر وبس 

اما الردود الله يخلف عليك مافيييييش

آخر مرور لي


----------



## Jordan079 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته ,, 

اخي الكريم ... باديء الأمر هدي أعصابك و التمس لأخيك عذراً 

بالنسبة لسؤالك .. الدوره او الكتاب او اي مصدر اخر يعتمد على أولاً على خبرتك بمجال ادارة المشاريع
بالنسبة للدورات .. ممكن تشوف اللينك التالي و تحكم بنفسك www.methodcorp.com

ممكن توخذ الدورة اونلاين 

اذا بدك الكتب بالعربي فهي موجوده بالمنتدى .. ما عليك الا أن تبحث عنها

و بالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*Error Message when starting PM Fast Track-RMP*

السلام عليكم
لدي مشكلة وهي كالتالي:
لقد قمت بشراء PM Fastrack -RMP من موقع ريتا ولكن بعد Installation ومحاولتي لفتحه ظهرت لي الرسالة المرفقه لكم وقد حاولت تعديل Time format لكي يكون متوافق مع البرنامج ولكن دون فائدة ولقد أخبروني بأنهم يعملون على اصلاحها ‘ فهل لديكم اقتراح يساعدني على حلها؟


----------



## saryadel (6 أكتوبر 2010)

للأسف يا أخي نفس المشكلة حدثت معي في النسخة التجريبية 
أعتقد أنه بما إنك اشتريت النسخة بالفعل أن تراسل الشركة و تطلب منهم حل الأمر

إن أمكن توفير الداتا بيز كاملة لكل الأسئلة للأخوة في المنتدي جزاك الله خير


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​


----------



## foratfaris (6 أكتوبر 2010)

see your private messages


----------



## الـ ع ـابر (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخوي جوردن
بالفعل طيبت خاطري 

لانه مو معقوله لي الآن اسبوع تقريباااا وانا كاتب المووضووع ومااحد رد علي

اوكيه الاعضاء مشغولين .. بس وين المشرفين المحترمين اللي بس ماخذين الاشراف على غير سنع من جد

شكرااااا مره اخرى وتحياتي

بس لازلت اصر على انه سيكون مروري فقط عشان موضوعي هذا ولن اعيد الكره هنا في هذ1ا المنتدى الغريب


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## abdooz (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرجاء المساااااعدة*

السلام عليكم ياأخواني:
أنا المهندس/عبدالعزيز أريد أن أحصل على شهادة الpmp وأريد أن أحصل على الكتب الحديثة(أخر الاصدارات)، وأرجو الافادة أيضا حول:


 هل هنالك مواعيد محددة في السنة للجلوس لامتحان هذه الشهادة؟
واين يمكن ان أجد أقرب مركز للامتحان علما بأني اعيش في السودان؟
كم عدد الامتحانات للحصول على هذه الشهادة؟
هل هنلك قيود حول قبول جلوسي لامتحان هذه الشهادة؟ بممعنى بسبب المقاطعة الامريكية للسودان. واذا كانت الاجابة بنعم ، ماهو الحل ان وجد؟
أرجو الافادة ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير....

_سبحان الله وبحمده.. سبحان الله العظيم
_​


----------



## foratfaris (7 أكتوبر 2010)

كتاب هيلدمان
http://www.4shared.com/document/ISVe-Y6S/pmp_project_management_5_editi.html
م.عبد العزيز
لا مواعيد محددة .. بل الفحص على النت مباشرة ... في الوقت اللي تحدده ... في مراكز معتمدة من المعهد ... فمثلاً في السعودية في أغلب المدن الرئيسية ... هناك مراكز معتمدة ... كذلك في الكويت /مصر /الاردن....
- هو امتحان واحد يتم تقديمه وفق التسلسل الاتي ...
تقديم الطلب على موقعهم على الانترنت ... والحصول على موافقتهم ... ثم دفع الرسوم ... ثم حجز الموعد الموافق لرغبتك ..
-لا قيود على اي جنسية 
http://www.pmi.org/


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

صدقني 
أفضل دورة هو أن تقرأ بنفسك
أنا استفدت من القراءة الذاتية أكثر بكثير مما استفدته من الدورة 
و لم أحضر الدورة إلا لأنها مطلوبة من الـ pmi و لأنها مدفوعة الثمن من جهة العمل
هو نظريا إن وجدت مدرب خبير ومحترف بكل ما تحمله الكلمتين من معاني في تخصص إدارة المشاريع و له باع طويل فيها و لديها القدرة و الموهبة في إيصال خبرته للمتدربين فبلا شك هذا أفضل و لكن أين نجد هذا الشخص ؟
بالتوفيق من الله العلي القدير


----------



## نور الدين79 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*رسبت في امتحان الpmp امس ولا أعرف ما المشكله*

رسبت في امتحان الpmp امس ولا أعرف ما المشكله حيث أني درست الموضوع لأكثر من ثمانية أشهر و ذاكرت من rita لأكثر من أربع مرات و حللت امتحانات ال fastrack ثلاث امتحانات غير أسئلة ال knowlegr area وعملت ملخصات و كنت أصلن و اخد كورس تأهيلى وفهمت ال ITTO حتى أنى كنت أقرئها كل يوم بعد كل هذا دخلت الامتحان ووجدت أسئله أول مره اشوفها و رسبت 
الأن لا أعرف ماذا أفعل كي أنجح
أرجوكم النصيحه


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يعينك وحاول مرة رابعة وان شاء الله حتكون افضل


----------



## محمد المزحم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا لم تكن لديك خبرة سابقة في المشاريع فلابد من كتاب head first pmp
لانه يبدأ من الصفر للمبتدئين بل أنه قوي جدا ومفيد للمتقدمين بشكل خيالي
واذا كانت لديك خبرة لو بسيطة فأنصحك أن تبدأ ب
pass pmp exam from the first time
andrew

والاهم من الكتابين 
يجب حل اسئلة تمارين وكأنك في اختبار ( اربع ساعات ) حتى تتعود على جو الاختبار

يجب حل اسئلة

pmstudy.com
اربع اختبارات شبيهه للاختبار الحقيقي وثمنها 50 دولار تقريبا
simplelearn
head first simulation exam
وغيرها اربعة او خمسة 
هذا غير الفاست تراك كاملا وبعد ذلك تبدأ مراجعة لللاساسيات وتدخل اختبار ويجب ان تكون
مهيا نفسيا وواثق من نفسك وانصحك تجلس يوم او يومين على قراءة تجارب الاخرين في هذا الموقع
LL + Road map study etc

pmzilla.com


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز 
أولا كان الله فى عونك 
ثانيا الموضوع بتاع pmp مش متوقف علي المذاكرة وبس
يحتاج الى خبرة وكل ماكانت الخبرة اكثر كل ماكنت تفهم الموضوع أكثر 
مش مجرد كتاب وبتقراه وبتخش تمتحن فيه 
المهم 
انت دلوقتى عندك خبرة أكيد فى الامتحان 
ولما ظهرت لك النتيجة ظهرت لك اماكن ضعفك فين طبقا لمجالات المعرفة الخمسة
فحاول ان تركز فيها وماتحلش من ريتا وبس الامتحان مش الى حطاه ريتا وعموما ريتا توفت فى شهر 5 الماضى 
ادخل علي مواقع لعمل امتحانات لامكانية معرفة نوعيه الاسئلة من وجهات نظر مختلفة وراجع الاجابه عليها

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mustafasas (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
واضح ان الموضوع معاك مش مجرد مذاكرة. انت ايه اخبارك في اللغة الانجليزية؟ وهل حليت كل الاسئلة و الا الوقت سرقك ؟ و لو كان الوقت سرقك تقريبا حليت اد ايه من الاسئلة


----------



## نور الدين79 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكله ما كانتش في اللغه لأني كنت عامل المساعد اللغوي,بمعني ان كان في ترجمه للأمتحان,و أنا حليت كل الأسئله قبل انتهاء الوقت ,و كنت متدرب علي الامتحانات دي من قبل علي ال fastrack


----------



## Jordan079 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت تخبرنا عن تجربتك .. أين كانت نقاط ضعفك ؟؟ و كيف كان الامتحان ؟؟
هل الاسئلة بعيده عن اسئله فاست تراك واسئلة ريتا ؟؟ هل عي اصعب او اسهل ؟؟


----------



## نور الدين79 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا أنا اشكر كل الأخوه الي تقدموا بنصيحتي.و خصوصا الأخ محمد المزحم علي اقتراحه سايت pmzilla.com انا وجدت أسئله اقدر أقول انها اصعب من ال fastrack و كان منها أسئله جاتلى فى الامتحان.
نقاط الضعف عندي-حتي الان- كانت فى فهم التعريفات الأساسيه عموما وايه يكون امته و ال ITTOs و دي حاجات اكتشفت انها تأتى من كثرة الحل
أرجوكم ادعولى اقدر أعالج نقاط ضعفى و أنجح.
لو فى أى اقتراحات اخرى,أرجوكم النصيحه


----------



## emofleh (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز
لكل جواد كبوة وانت عملت الي عليك وحاليا أصبحت تعرف نقاط ضعفك وتستطيع تجاوزها في المرة القادمة ونصيحتي امتحن بسرعة يعني في خلال شهر من الآن.
وحسب ما أفدتنا بأن امتحانك كان أصعب من أسئلة ريتا ولو أن اسئلتها في أغلبها تحتوي على فكرة تمت صياغتها بطريقة علمية فسؤالي هل جربي امتحانات certgear.com وذلك لأن اسئلتهم اقوى من ريتا وأشمل وأعني انك حتى لو بتحضر PMI-SP أو PMI-RMP حتستفيد من simulation بشكل ممتاز.

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Emsedik (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*PM FASTrack® Exam Sim Software—PMI-RMP® Exam*

هل هناك أي أحد عنده هذا السوفت وير كاملا (
*PM FASTrack® Exam Sim Software—PMI-RMP® Exam* )
؟

و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## alkuwaiti (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*لعبة آيفون لامتحان pmp*

السلام عليكم:












آود مشاركتكم باول لعبة لي على موقع الايتون و التي آمل ان تساعد المهتمين بالحصول على شهادة مدير مشاريع محترف PMP المشهوره عالميا. فكرة اللعبة جاءت من دورة تدريبية آلقيتها للتجهيز للامتحان. في هذة الدورة صممت لعبة تتضمن رمي كرات من مسافة في سلال معينة حيث تمثل الكرات العمليات المختلفة لادارة المشاريع حسب ما هو موضح في كتاب ال PMBOK . لقد اعجبت اللعبة المشاركين و اتمني ان تعجبكم ايضا. ارفق توضيحا للعبة و بالامكان الاطلاع عليها في


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXnWVBBMg1Y

و

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pmp-exam-drag-and-drop/id397206368?mt=8


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*كيفية التسجيل لعضوية معهد pmi*

ارجو من السادة الزملاء الذين سجلوا كعضو في pmi ان يوضحوا لنا كيفية التسجيل ودفع الرسوم الخاصة
بالعضوية
و شكرا لكل من يساهم


----------



## emofleh (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز

ارجو ان لا تنزعج مما سأقوله فهو للنصيحة فقط : البرنامج سعره رخيص (99 دولار) مقارنة بما يحتويه من فوائد جمه ومقارنة بالمجهود الذي تضمنه وكذلك لمساعدة المهتميمن في اجتياز الأمتحان.
انصحك بأن تشتريه وسوف تحضى بالتحديث المستمر لما هو جديد في هذا البرنامج.

وفقنا الله


----------



## aseyamm (20 أكتوبر 2010)

العضوية من خلال الموقع www.pmi.org والدفع يتم ببطاقات فيزا من خلال الموقع


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لاخي الكريم و لكن!!!!!!*

دخلت الموقع اكثر من مرة و لكن لم اوفق في معرفة طريقة التسجيل كعضو في المعهد حيث تبلغ الرسوم 125 دولار تقريبا.
و شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## foratfaris (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز
سجل اولا في الموقع وادخل البيانات المطلوبة
https://authentication.pmi.org/Register/Personal.aspx
بعدها
قم بدفع الاشتراك السنوي ولا تنسى اضافة (ال chapter )الذي انت فيه جغرافياً (يكلفك حوالي 20 دولار )*


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يسعدني أن أرد على موضوعك م / عبدالله الكويتي 

إطلعت على موقعك وعلى أفكارك وهي أفكار جديدة ورائعة 
إلى الأمام دائما وأتمنى لك كل توفيق ونجاح 
أعجبتني كتاباتك في pmp,rmp
ولي سؤال من أين أحصل على النسخ المطبوعة لمؤلفاتك حيث انني أقيم في أبو ظبي 

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م أحمد فرج (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز برنامج PMP Fast track موجود علي الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225138.html


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما العمل ؟ هل ضاعت الفلوس ارسلت ال application و بعدها بيوم سجلت عضوية*

ارسلت الapplication ثم بعد يومين سجلت عضوية
تم قبول الطلب ثم دخلت على لنكhttps://certification.pmi.org/default.aspx لدفع الملبغ
وجدت انه يتعين على دفع 555 دولار امريكى و ليس 405 دولار امريكي


----------



## فانوس العرب (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا ضاعت ولا حاجة الموضوع أكيد فى لبس لأن أعداد المشتركين عندهم واعضاء كتير جدا وعشان كده بيتأخروا...ده انا مشترك من 6 شهور ولسه مبعتوش ليه الكارنيه وباقى الأوراق....عموما أبعت رسالة ل "خدمة العملاء" عندهم وهمه هيردوا فى خلال 4 أيام وهيعتذروا ليك ويحلوا المشكلة أنشاء الله


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لردك*

اشكر تواصلك معي في الموضوع حيث انها من المشاكل التي من الممكن ان تحدث للكثيرين و انصح بشدة بتسجيل العضوية قبل ارسال الapplication لتحديد ميعاد الامتحان.
شكرا لك و اضاءالله بك و لك


----------



## فانوس العرب (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا شكر على واجب يا أخى وربنا يوفقك وييسر ليك طريقك وأى مشكلة أخرى أو استفسار لا تتردد


----------



## Emsedik (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي المهندس أحمد فراج
شكرا جزيلا لكن أنا أبحث عن rita Fasttrack for Risk management( PMI-RMP) و ليس PMP
أرجو الافاده مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسه هديل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل لكي تقوم بالإنتماء الى PMI إتبع الخطوات الأتية
أدخل على الموقع من الرابط الاتي 
http://www.pmi.org/en/Membership/Membership-Types-of-Memberships.aspx
ستجد في أسفل الصفحة مكتوب 
Down load an application
تقوم بالضغط عليه لانزال الفورم الخاص بالعضوية
وبعد ان تقوم بملئه تبعث به اليهم 
أما بالنسبة لتفعيل العضوية فيجب أن تقوم بدفع مبلغ الإشتراك وهذا اما ان تدفعه على الإنترنت مباشرة ببطاقة فيزا أو من الممكن ان تبعثه عبر الواير ( SWIFT OR IBAN) من أي مكتب صرافة لديه تعامل مع الويسترن يونيون مثلا
وتبعث المبلغ على العنوان التالي 
*Project Management Institute*
ING Bank
Cours Saint Michel
B-1040 Brussels
310-1626897-02
IBAN: BE32 3101 6268 9702 SWIFT: BBRUBEBB
.

مع ذكر اسمك في الحوالة وزيادة في التأكيد تقوم بتصوير وصل الحوالة ضوئيا وارساله الى عنوان البريد الالكتروني لخدمة العملاء وتذكر انك بعثت مبلغ العضوية وتريد تاكيد منهم انهم قد استلموه 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## shaban77 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (28 أكتوبر 2010)

عليك بمراجعة البحث على الإنترنت كما أنك لم تذكر أنت بأى بلد


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*دخلت مرحلة الفحصaudit!!!!*

بعد التسجيل لدخول الإمتحان ارسل الى رسالة تفيد بدخولي مرحلة الفحص.
هل للاخوة الذين لديهم نفس التجربة أن يفيدوني بكيفية عمل و من ثم إجراءات الفحص بالترتيب مع ذكر محتوى شهادة الخبرة العملية المطلوبة.و كيف ستكون الإجراءات النهائية من قبل معهد الpmi
أرجو الإهتمام بالموضوع حيث يهم الكثيرين.
شكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## sameh79 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ زياد،لقد مريت بنفس التجربه ولا تقلق فالأمر بسيط ولا يأخذ أكثر من أسبوع بعد ارسال الأوراق المطلوبه وهي
1. صورة من شهادة التخرج
2. صورة من شهاده تفيد حضورك لأحد الدورات الخاصه pmp من معهد معتمد
3. هناك مستند يتم إرساله إليك عند إختيارك للفحص فقم بطباعته وإمضائه من رئيسك في العمل والذي كتبته عند عمل الطلب.
ثم قم بإرسال المستندات عن طريق البريد السريع وسيتم الرد عليه خلال أقل من أسبوع ووفقك الله


----------



## ali 99 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز لك مني هذه الدعوة الصادقة ..

أسأل الله العظيم العليم رب العرش العظيم أن يزيدك من علمه , وان يرفعك لأعلى المراتب في الدنيا والأخرة , وان يسهل عليك امور دنياك وان يوسع في رزقك وعلمك ويزيدك من فضله وان يرزقك الصحة والعافية ويصلح لك اهلك واولادك .


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل الشهادات.....؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل ارسل صور الشهادات العربية الخاصة بي ام ان الموضوع يحتاج الى ترجمة؟
هل لي أن أسال ماذا سيتم بعد ارسال الاوراق من جانب معهد pmi?
شكرا لحسن تعاونك يا اخي


----------



## hhmdan (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## sameh79 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن أن ترسل إليهم أيميل لمعرفة هل يمكنك إرسال المستندات بالعربي أم لا ، بعد إرسالك للأوراق المطلوبه وبعد إستلامهم لهذه المستندات يقومون بمراجتها والرد عليك سريعا يعني ممكن خلال يومين ثلاثه من إرسالك للأوراق


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لردك*

اشكر تواصلك معي و كنت اتمنى ان اجد الرد النهائي ممكن قاموا بنفس العملية 
حيث ارسال الإيميل يحتاج الى 3 ايام على الاقل للرد
شكرا لك مرة اخرى و تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة و كل عام و الجميع بخير


----------



## smi (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف لنا الحصول على كتاب risk


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الكتاب اكثر من رائع ولكن لى كيف يمكن الحصصول عليه


----------



## أبو دمار (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Mumenka (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*من جرب Cheetah Exam Prep or the PMP Online Program*

أنا أنوي أن شاء الله أخذ Cheetah Exam Prep or the PMP Online Program
و من ثم دخول الامتحان. أود معرفة رأي الاخوان في هذه الدورة اذا أحد جربها.

خالد


----------



## emofleh (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مراكز التحضير للـ pmp بالقاهرة*

السلام عليكم ورحم الله تعالي وبركاته 
كل عام والجميع بخير
لدي استفسار عن مراكز التحضير لامتحان الـpmp المعتمدة بالقاهرة 
ارجو تزويدي باسامي المراكز وارقام الهواتف ورسوم الكورس اذا امكن 
وما هو المركز الافضل وكم مدة الكورس​


----------



## وحيد البيه (16 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.pmimena.org/


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (17 نوفمبر 2010)

وحيد البيه قال:


> http://www.pmimena.org/


 
جزاك الله خير 
هل هذا المركز الوحيد في القاهرة ؟


----------



## eyt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*استفسار عن الادارة الهندسية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ابغا استفسر عن تخصص الادارة الهندسية اعمالة؟ الدراسة ؟ الاهتمامات ؟......
ياليت شرح مفصل عشان ابغا اكمل فية دراستي بس ابغا اعرف كل شي قبل لا اتخذ اخر قرار

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اضم اليك صوتى


----------



## علي سيسكو (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هل شهاده سيسكو تعادل البكلوريوس ام هيا دورة تطوير وما مستقبل الذين يحصلون على شهاده سيسكو ccnaولم يحصلو على شهاده بكلوريوس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haytham baraka (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*استفسارات عن pmp*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير 

عندي بعض الاستفسارات حول pmp اتمني اجد عندكم الجواب لها ان شاء الله

لو عاوز ادرس pmp في مصر ايه الاماكن الجيدة ؟

و التكلفة في حدود كام ؟

و مدة الدراسة ؟


شكرا جداا


----------



## البلاونة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك


----------



## البلاونة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

تم دمج تجارب الناجحين في دورات ادارة المشروعات وكذلك استفسارات الاعضاء فيما يخص الامتحان ( مكانه...تكلفته....طلب المساعدة ).

الاشراف.


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*أرجوكم النصيحة في امتحان pmp*

السلام عليكم 

امتحاني PMP في نهاية الشهر القادم 

ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع العلم بأني قرأت كتاب ريتا مرتين وكتاب PMBOK مرة واحدة والآن أقوم بدراسة وفهم الأسئلة الموجودة بموقع PMstudy 

هل استمر في الأسئلة أم أقرأ مرة أخر الكتب سالفة الذكر أم استعين بمراجع أخرى 

أرجوكم النصيحة


----------



## يسرى191 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نصيحة لوجه الله حل اسئلة كتير جدا و هى كافية ان شاء الله لأجتيازك الامتحان


----------



## emofleh (20 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> امتحاني pmp في نهاية الشهر القادم
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم محمد

لا تشتت نفسك وما قمت بدراسته الى حد الآن كافي والمهم في الموضوع ان تفهم ادارة المشاريع وكيف تتعامل مع المشاكل التي تعترضك اثناء المشروع لأن الأمتحان يختبر مهاراتك ومعلوماتك في هذا العلم ومن خلال تجربتي فالأمتحان سهل ولكن يحتاج منك الى شئ من التركيز.

اعقلها وتوكل ووفقك الله


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على حسن اهتمامكم لموضوعي 

بس مش 4 ساعات متواصلة حاجه تزهق !!!!!!! وأيه تجاربكم في جو الامتحان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى الاخ هيثم*

الأخ هيثم بركة 
تحية طيبة وبعد 

ردا على اسفسارك ...........فمن خلال تجربتي ب pmp ومراكز التدريب فهناك مركز اماديست بالدقي بشارع مصدق وهو مركز معتمد وتقام به بعد ذلك امتحانات pmp

من حيث التكاليف ، فالدورة تقريبا 2250 جنيه مصري بالإضافة إلى حوالي 300-400 حنيه مصري للكتاب 

هذه المصاريف خارج رسوم الإمتحان والتي تمثل حوالي 555 دولار

مدة الدراسة حوالي شهر / 3 محاضرات اسبوعيا / المحاضرة 3 ساعات


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروك


----------



## lets go (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*PMP diploma in Damietta*

[FONT=&quot]فرصة ممتازة لراغبى التميز والحصول على وظائف بمرتبات خيالية ولأصحاب المشروعات حيث سيتم عمل دبلومة إدارة مشروعات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]PMP[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فى دمياط بشهادة معتمدة من جامعة بنسيلفينيا الأمريكيةعن طريق شركة كامبس إيجيبت[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التفاصيل على الرابط التالى ويوجد به أرقام تليفونات للإستعلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://campusegypt.com/1111111111new-page.aspx[/FONT]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*فيديو شروط التقدم لاختبار pmp*

_*[FONT=&quot]حقيقة يا إخوان ما زلت مبتدئا في [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علم إدارة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المشاريع :[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]لكن من باب نشر العلم بيننا كما أوصانا الرسول (صلى الله عليع وسلم )
هذا فيديو يوضح شروط لاختبار [/FONT]**pmp **[FONT=&quot] وكيفية حساب عدد الساعات أو الشهور اللازمة للتقدم للامتحان[/FONT]*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?7eg8wxmslv1c696
*_ _*[FONT=&quot]ولو كنت أعرف اسم المهندس لذكرت اسمه ..والشكر الجزيل له على مجهوده[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot] وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.....[/FONT]*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفيديو رقم( 2) - توضيح لامتحان pmp* * المحتويات - وسعر الاختبار - مخطط الاختبار ونسبة كل جزئية ..*
*وهى معلومات على السريع ولمعلمومات أكثر تفصيلا يمكنك الاستعانة بخبرة مهندسين مروا بالاختبار ولهم حقيقة مشاركات رائعة وما بخلوا باى معلومة ..*
http://www.mediafire.com/?bylo761v2rlzvea
*وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*


----------



## ahmed_d (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يبشمهندس


----------



## عسك (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل 

متى يتم ارسال الخبرات والشهادات الى pmi 
وهل يجب تصديق المشاريع من جهة العمل 
وهل ممكن تكون باللغة العربية او يجب ان تكون بالانجليزية


----------



## estama (1 ديسمبر 2010)

أحد الأماكن التي أصبحت مشهورة في PMP
http://www.becomacademy.com/pmp/pmpcourse.html


----------



## estama (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مقتطفات فيديو شرح من دورة PMP

http://www.becomacademy.com/pmp/pmpdvd.html


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك للناجحين


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله إجتازت امتحان pmi-sp من أول مرة*

اخوانى وزملائى أبشركم بأننى قد أجتازت اليوم امتحان pmi-sp 
وعلى فكرة نصائح الاخوة بالمنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع مهمة جدا جزاهم الله خيرا وانصح من يريد الدخول الامتحان ألا ينسى مشاركات جميع الاخوة عن هذة الشهادة فهى مشاركات مفيدة حقا 
رغم ان الامتحان فى رأيى الشخصى كان صعب جدا رغم اننى مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة منذ اكثر من 10 سنوات ومعظم الاسئلة قابلتنى بالواقع ومع ذلك اعتبرت الامتحان صعبا على شخصيا ولكن الحمد الله الله ربنا سلم 
وجزى الله كل من ساعد اخية فى هذا المنتدى الرائع 
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما هو المرجع للإعداد لشهادة pmi -rmp*

الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع 
ما هو المرجع للإعداد لشهادة pmi-rmp
هل هناك مرجع اساسى او اضافى 
ام فقط نذاكر ال pmp مع التركيز على باب risk
نأمل الافادة


----------



## emofleh (3 ديسمبر 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع
> ما هو المرجع للإعداد لشهادة pmi-rmp
> هل هناك مرجع اساسى او اضافى
> ام فقط نذاكر ال pmp مع التركيز على باب risk
> نأمل الافادة


 
عزيزي الأخ \ خالد
اولا اقرأ كتاب PMBook وكذلك كتاب ريتا كاملين وبالتركيز على باب risk وعلاقته knowledge area والتي تتضمن المدخلات والمخرجات وانصحك بشراء كتاب ريتا الخاص ب risk وكذلك risk software simulation exam من موقعها لإنه مفيد جدا جدا وحل اسئلة risk الموجوده في PM Fastrack 

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## mesho....... (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارجو الافاده بخصوص pmi ؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا مهندس مدني
عايز اعرف ما هو pmi او بمعنى اصح انا عارفو عشان انا مشروعي كان ادارة مشاريع هندسيه 
بس بمعنى اصح ازاي اقدر احصل على الشهاده دي خطوه بخطوه كدراسه و اختبار و كل شئ 
يعني انا زي ما اكون فاهم الموضوع بس ملخبط شويه و عايز توضيح و تفصيل للموضوع لاني لما ببحث على النت بلاقي حاجات كتير و بتلغبط فعايز احد الزملاء يفيدني 
ثانيا هتفدني بايه بعد كده 

وشكرا .....


----------



## emofleh (4 ديسمبر 2010)

خالد كمال قال:


> dear emofleh
> اولا : اشكرك مرتين الاولى لانك ايضا نصحتنى عندما طلبت النصيحة بخصوص pmi-sp والحمد لله نحجت وكان لك لك فضل فى ذلك
> والثانية لاستجابتك الان
> ثانيا : دعنى استغل الفرصة واسألك السؤال بصيغة اخرى
> ...


 
عزيزي خالد
اولا الفضل لله وانما اعتبر نفسي سبب في نجاحك على حد قولك، وثانيا مليون مبروك على النجاح وعقبال RMP.
حكون صريح معاك:
ما سأقوله يعبر عن رأيي وتجربتي : امتحان RMP مختلف تماما عن اي امتحان من امتحانات PMI كونه يتعمق جدا في risk ولا اعتقد ان كتاب PMBook وكتاب Rita في PMP كافي ولكنهما عامل اساسي في تأسيس فكرة واضحة عن Risk ونصيحتي أقرأ بتمعن :

_Practice Standard for Project Risk Management  _ 
_Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade developed by Rita_
_Try to buy M FASTrack® PMI-RMP® Exam Simulation Software_
 
موضوع Risk يحتاج منك التروي وعدم الإسراع في دخول الأمتحان الا بعد ان تتأكد من أنك قادر على اجتيازه .
أما بالنسبة للأسئلة في جاءت في معظمها سيناريوهات من ثلاث الى خمس أسطر وبعضها من سطر ولكن كانت تحيرني في أجوبتها وارجو ان لا تعتبر انني "اخوفك" من الأمتحان وانما اردت ان اكون صريج معك :82:

"I used to say about PMI-RMP: Comparing PMI-RMP toPMP and PMI-SP exams like walk in the park"

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

dear mofleh
فعلا الفضل لله ولكن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ولذلك شكرتك وفعلا نصيحتك سوف اخذ بها وسوف اتروى قبل القدوم على امتحان risk حتى لا اتحمل risk النجاح وسوف اقوم بتجميع عدة معلومات من عدة جهات حول هذا الموضوع لاخذ القرار المناسب بإذن الله 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس من مصر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملف ساعدنى كثيرا على اجتياز امتحان pmp مجهود شخصى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخوه و الاخوات الاعزاء ..... اقدم اليكم ملف اكسيل بسيط مجهودى الشخصى ساعدنى كثيرا فى حل عدد لا بأس به من اسئلة امتحان ال PMP

انا عندى مشكله فى الحفظ .......و فيه عدد مباشر من الاسئله ف الامتحان بيقولك مين input لمين و مين output من ايه 

طيب ..... بعد فحص و تمحيص حطيت كل ال process و INPUTS بتاعتها و كمان Tools and Techniques و OUTPUTS فى ملف اكسيل

طيب و استفدنا احنا ايه كده يا عم ؟

اقولك بقه .....عندك خاصية الفلاتر فى الاكسيل سهلت المواضيع كتير 

بمعنى عندك اول process فى المجموعه هوه Develop Project Charter و ده بيديك output اسمه Project Charter , طيب حد يعرف Project Charter ده يبقى Input ل ايه ؟

ببساطه تروح للملف العبقرى بتاعى  و تعمل فلتر فى Input على Project Charter تلاقى انه Input ل 4 process فقط و هما 
Identify Stakeholders
Develop Project Management Plan
Collect Requirements
Define Scope

فالطريقه دى ساعدتنى انى افهم شويه الموضوع ده

معلومه تانيه على السريع 

انت عارف ان Contract بيكون Input ل 3 process بس و هما 
Develop Project Charter
Determine Budget
Administer Procurements

طيب و عرفت منين يا فهيم ؟؟؟ اقولك عرفت منين .....عملت فلتر فى خانة Input على كلمة Contract طلعلى ال 3 process دول.

طيب اخبطك معلومه تانيه على الماشى 

انت عارف Bottom-Up Estimating ك Tools and Techniques بتستخدم فى اى process ؟

طبعا سهله من خانة Tools and Techniques اعمل فلتر على Bottom-Up Estimating يطلعلك شبيك لبيك ال process بين ايديك

Estimate Activity Resources
Estimate Costs

هتلاقيها لعبه حلوه تفهمك الدنيا ماشيه ازاى من غير حفظ ولا يحزنون

طيب عاوزين حاجه بقه سلام عليكم 

طيب ده رابط تحميل مباشر من مركز رفع المنتدى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/1602_11291532824.zip

و كمان موجود بالمرفقات


و ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك
انصحك بقراءة باب الوقت جيدا ومعرفة عمليتة وارتباطها بباب الاتصالات والمخاطر (فهم وليس حفظ الامتحان لا يوجد بة ولا سؤال حفظ تقريبا) عدم اضاعة الوقت كثيرا فى المسائلة الحسابية المطولة سواء فى المذاكرة او اسئلة الاامتحان فهى اسئلة يمكن ان تسلبك وقتك صحيح هو سؤال شبة مضمون ولكنة يأتى حلى حساب سؤالان او اكثر تكون اجابتهم مباشرة 
التركيز على طريقة activity on node مع حل اسئلة تتضمن جميع العلاقات ولاتنس sfوكذلك tf &ff
تحياتى 
ربنا معاك


----------



## sweeswed (15 ديسمبر 2010)

سويد المحمود
يمكن لاي شخص طموح الحصول على شهادة ادارة المشاريع حتى لو كان لم يعمل ب ادارة المشاريع من قبل و بدون دورات تدريبة من المعاهد و بذلك يمكن توفير المال ايضاً و ذلك باتباع الخطوات الاساسية لتالية:
بعد تنظيم الوقت اليومي يجب تخصيص 4-5 ساعات يوميا للتفرغ للدراسة و يمكن تقلقل ساعات النوم في هذة الفترة و ذلك حسب وضع العمل و العائلة و المحيط العام و يجب الالتزام و التخللي عن كافة الاجازات اللي تزيد مدتها عن 3 ايام من اجل ان لا ينقطع سلسلة الافكار.
1- قراءة كتاب موسع يعطي مدخل و شرح كامل عن كتاب ادارة المشاريع المطلوب في الامتحان و هناك كتب كثيرة في هذا المجال و خاصة كتاب first head .هذا الكتاب 750 صفحة يجب قراءته مرتين و حل جميع التدريبات و هو ملئي بالصور فلا داعي للقلق من الحجم بمعدل 20 صفحة باليوم يجب ان ينتهي الكتاب و الاعادة خلال شهرين .
2- قراءة كتاب pmp edition 4 و هو الكتاب المطلوب في الامتحان و هو فعليا 350 صفحة يجب ان يقرأ مرتين و بتمععن و حفظ ترتيب العمليات و الادوات عن ضهر قلب و هذا الكتاب بمعدل 10 صفحات باليوم يجب ان ينتهي مع الاعادة خلال شهرين.
3- الخطوة الاهم الحصول على نماذج امتحانية من خلال مواقع الانترنت تعطي نماذج مجانية او الحصول على نماذج (ريتا ) والتدريب و الرجوع الى الكتاب pmp edition 4 حتى تصبح معدل النجاح 75%.
4- تحديد اقرب موعد للامتحان و الاتكال على الله و النوم النوم مدة 10 ساعات قبل الامتحان.
ستجد ان الاسئلة سهلة و تنهي الامتحان بوقت 3:40 . الاسئلة ليست صعبة و قصيرة لا تتعدى السصرين و يمكن ايضا الحصول على الاسئلة مع الترجمة حيث انه عندما يتم الحجز للامتحان هناك خيار ترجمة الى اللغات الاخرى حيث تنقسم شاشة الامتحان الى قسمين السؤال و الترجمة .
5- المدة كاملة من البداية للنهاية تقريبا 5 شهور يمر الشخص خلالها ب ملل كبير لذلك يجب تخصيص يوم بالاسبوع للراحة و الخروج مع لالصحاب ... 
مع تمناتي للجميع بالنجاح .........


----------



## fadiafarouk (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاستعداد لامتحان pmp .... كيف اعمل عضويه pmi ?*

السلام عليكم 
انا اخدت كورس pmp
وحاليا ارغب في عمل عضوية pmi
و دخول الامتحان ......... واريد مشاركات الاعضاء الي في نفس المرحلة ديه او الي سبقونا لاختياز الامتحان
اتمني طلبي يكون مقبول لدي الاعضاء خصوصا ان النت فيها حاجات كتير نزلتها بس مش عارفه انا محتاجه كل ده وال بشتت نفسي


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (3 يناير 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك يا ريت لو تقدر تساعدنى ازاى اخدتها ومنين واتكلفت كام وايه هى المواد اللى درستها بالظبط عشان تقدر تاخد الدوره دى.
ولك جزيل الشكر ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## impire (20 يناير 2011)

sameh79 قال:


> أخي العزيز ، يتم التقديم للأمتحان عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني ل pmi ومرفق اليك ملف لكيفية حساب ساعات الخبره المطلوبه وقد أستخدمته من قبل في التقدم للأمتحان ، وبالتوفيق لك


 
عذرا مهندس سامح ، لايوجد مرفقات ...


----------

